# التعليق على محاورة مصادر الكتاب المقدس بين أخرستوس انستي و kholio5



## My Rock (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الأحبة في المسيح
الموضوع هذا سيكون مُخصصاً للتعليق و الإضافة على مشاركات الطرفين في الحوار التالي: مصادر الكتاب المقدس 

المحاورة هي بين الأخ اخرستوس انستي و kholio5. تمنى ان يكون الحوار راقي مبني على الأدب و العلم من الطرفين.

الرجاء المشاركة بالمشاركات المفيدة فقط، اي تعليق غير لائق لن يتم قبوله بأي طريقة.


----------



## صوت الرب (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*بالتوفيق لكلا المحاورين*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارككم

واتمنى ان يكون الحوار راقي ومفيد علميا

وليجعله الله طريق لمعرفه اسمه

تحياتي​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع

متابعة​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *تسجيل حضور في المناظرة *​
> 
> 
> *وبإذن الله تعالى تكون أول مداخلة في المناظرة بعد أربعة أيام من تسجيل الزميل أخرستوس لحضوره *​


 
*انا مش عارف امتى يبدا المحاور خوليو ؟ كان مستجعل على فتح صفحة الحوار والان لا اجده يكتب !! هل هو فتح صفحات للتباهي والشهرة في اكبر منتدى مسيحي ؟؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

habib yas03 قال:


> *انا مش عارف امتى يبدا المحاور خوليو ؟ كان مستجعل على فتح صفحة الحوار والان لا اجده يكتب !! هل هو فتح صفحات للتباهي والشهرة في اكبر منتدى مسيحي ؟؟*


*اليوم هو اليوم الرابع 
لنعطه فرصة أخي الحبيب*


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2009)

قوانين المحاورات تسمح التغيب لمدة اسبوعين كحد أقصى. الأخ المسلم لم يتعدى هذا الحد و بذلك له المزيد من الوقت. فلنعطه وقته الكافي.


----------



## kholio5 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*أعتذر عن التأخير الخارج عن ارادتي بسبب الأحوال الجوية التي تمر بها بلادنا في هذه الفترة *

*فأرجو ان تعذروني على التأخير و ان شاء الله تكون المداخلة جاهزة اليوم أو غدا ان شاء الله *

*شكرا على صبركم *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *أعتذر عن التأخير الخارج عن ارادتي بسبب الأحوال الجوية التي تمر بها بلادنا في هذه الفترة *
> 
> *فأرجو ان تعذروني على التأخير و ان شاء الله تكون المداخلة جاهزة اليوم أو غدا ان شاء الله *
> 
> *شكرا على صبركم *



*ربنا يعديها على خير
في الانتظار*


----------



## Fadie (9 نوفمبر 2009)

غريب أوى موضوع الأربع ايام دة، دى المشاركة الأولى يعنى المفروض جاهزة!


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح للجميع

للأسف، كنت أظن إن الحوارسيكون أرقى مما تم طرحه، فالشواهد بعضها منقوص والآخر مُفسر بطريقة خاطئة. سأوضح الأخطاء و أصححها في هذا الرد عسى أن يتعلم ضيفنا العزيز منها ليبني أفكاره و معلوماته بشكل صحيح. 

بداية، الإقتباس بالشواهد يكون من غالبية العلماء و ليس الإكتفاء بالإقتباس من يوسف رياض و آخر. الإقتباسات تُبنى على رأي الغالبية من العلماء. بالرغم من إنه لا يوجد أي عيب في ما اُقتبس من يوسف رياض، الا أنه في النهاية شخص واحد و لا يُمثل الأغلبية و ليس المرجع الصارم في الأمور. فيا حبذا، عند التوثيق بالشواهد، يكون من علماء النقد النصي، و ما أكثرهم، و غالبية رأيهم في أي موضوع مطروح. 

الإقتباس من الأب عبد المسيح بسيط إقتباس مقصوص و مبتور، لن أقول إنه تدليس فحن نأخذ الأمور بحسن نية، لكن عيب أن يمر هذا الشئ على محاور. الإقتباس من الأب عبد المسيح بسيط هو إقتباس لشرحه لمعنى التحريف بحسب اللغة و بحسب ما شرحه العلماء المسلمون بحسب نظرتهم الإسلامية و ليس بالضرورة أن يكون التحريف بالمسيحية بنفس الطريقة، فيقول لنا الأب عبد المسيح بعد شرحه لمعنى التحريف لغوياً:



> هذا معنى التحريف وأقسامه كما عرفها وبينها علماء المسلمين . والسؤال هنا هو : هل ينطبق معنى التحريف هذا على أسفار الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأن كان البعض يتصور ويزعم حدوث ذلك فهل يستطيع الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية ؟[1]


 
بطبيعة الحال، هذا المعنى لا ينطبق على الكتاب المقدس، فأسفار الكتاب المقدس، و لنأخذ العهد الجديد، لم يوحى بها حرفياً و بذلك عصمتها ليست حرفية، بالرغم من إنه لا مشكلة في كون الحرف معصوم، لكن هذا ليس مفهوم العصمة في الكتاب المقدس.
سنأتي لشرح أكثر عن معنى العصمة في السطور القادمة.

مسألة المخطوطات و علاقتها بالعصمة هي خلاصة خاطئة، فعصمة الكتاب المقدس ليست مبنية على المخطوطات، بل المخطوطات هي شاهد و دليل على العصمة و ليست العصمة ذاتها. ما معنى هذا الكلام؟
معناه ان المخطوطات و نصوصها هي شاهد و دليل على عصمة الكتاب المقدس و وحيه، فُكل ما ذُكر في المخطوطات المنسوخة عن الأصل هو صحيح تاريخياً و علمياً و عقائدياً، فالعصمة هنا عصمة الوحي و ليس عصمة نسخ الحرف. و هذا الشئ مقبول عقلياً و منطقياً، فالوحي هو الإلهام الإلهي، اما النسخ فهو الإجتهاد البشري و هذا وحده يكفي للإشارة الى من يحمل العصمة فيه.
إذاً، سقوط حرف في النسخ بصورة غير مقصودة هو ليس تحريف في عقيدتنا، بل هو خطأ نسخي لا أكثر. إضافة الى لو إفترضا جدلاً إن هناك مخطوطة مُحرفة، فالتحريف يكون بذلك ملزماً بها وحدها و ليس مُنسب للكتاب المقدس فلدينا من يكفي من المخطوطات لتحديد صحيح الأخطاء الإملائية و النسخية، فما بالك لو حاول أحد مُجرد التفكير في التحريف في مخطوطة؟


اما التركيز مراراً و تكراراً على ضياع المخطوطات الأصلية، فأن دل على شئ، فدل على كون هذه المعلومة جديدة على الأخ المسلم، لانه كثيراً ما يقع الأخ مسلم في خطأ المحاججة في ضياع مخطوطات الأصلية بكونها معادلة لضياع النصوص الأصلية و هذا خطأ، فالنصوص الأصلية لا تعتمد فقط على المخطوطات الأصلية لا‘ادة تكوينها و المحاججة على ذلك بالدلائل، بل نص الأصل يمكن تحديده بالإعتماد على النسخ و التراجم و الإقتباسات. 

أتمنى تصحيح المفاهيم قبل ان تبدأوا في المحاججة لكي يكون هناك أرضية مشتركة للحكم على الأمور.


_________________________________________________
[1] هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط : available online: http://fatherbassit.com/shobohat/3abd_almasi7/book_26_a.htm


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل خوليو 

يتكلم عن اختلاف القراءات في النسخ المختلفة ، فهل يعتبر هذا دليلا على التحريف .

دائما مبدأي تطبيق القاعدة على الكتابين ، ( الكتاب المقدس والقرآن ) .

فالقرآن يوجد به ايضا اختلاف القراءات ، وليس بين ايدينا النسخة الاصلية ولا حتى بعد الاصلية ولا بعد بعد الاصلية ، واول نسخة موجودة تبعد عن الاصل بما لا يقل عن الف سنة ويزيد .

فاذا كان عدم وجود النسخة الاصلية واختلاف القراءات دليل على التحريف ، فهل هذا يجعل القرآن سليما معافا ؟؟؟


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

> أتمنى تصحيح المفاهيم قبل ان تبدأوا في المحاججة لكي يكون هناك أرضية مشتركة للحكم على الأمور.


بالتأكيد استاذي الحبيب فالزميل فاته الكثير فهو رتب الاقتباسات الصحيحه اتي اخذها من الاباء لاجل اثبات هدف هو بالفعل ليس حقيقي لذا فستكون مداخلاتي - بداية من الغد بنعمه الرب - اعادة ترتيب الاقتباسات والاضافه عليها مما يدعم الفكر السليم ...


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*اول مشاركة للزميل خوليو *




kholio5 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> *اللهم إنا نسألك الإخلاص في القول والعمل *
> *ونسألك اللهم التوفيق والسداد *
> *ونسألك اللهم التمكين *
> ...


 


*سؤالي هو .. لماذا النقل من بحث معاذ ؟ *
*اين ما تدعيه انك باحث ولك ابحاث ؟؟*

*اما مسالة ضياع الاصول فهذا ليس مقتصر على العهد الجديد فقط ولكن كل الكتب القديمة ايضا نسخها الاصلية مفقودة ! واذا كنت تعتبر ضياع الاصول انه لا يمكن ان نثق بالعهد الجديد اذا عليك ان لا تقبل الكتب القديمة كلها لانه ايضا نسخها الاصلية مفقودة , ولكن هذا الامور غير موجود لانه غير مقبول *
*على سبيل المثال كتابات شكسبير الاصلية مفقودة ( وهو بالقرن الخامس عشر ) ومع هذا لا احد يشك ان ما نملكه يعود له *
*لكن هذه المسالة تسير لصالح العهد الجديد , الفاصل الزمني بين الاصول والنسخ يعتبر قصير ولا يذكر اضافة الى عدد المخطوطات الكبيرة*

*مقارنة بين الكتب القديمة و العهد الجديد *


*الكتاب: أفلاطون *
*موعد الكتابة :427-347 ق.م *
*أقدم نسخة : 900 م *
*الزمن الذي انقضى منذ الكتابة الأصلية : 1200 سنة *
*عدد النسخ : 7.*


*الكتاب : تاسيتوس الحوليات *
*موعد الكتابة : 100 م *
*أقدم نسخة :1100 م *
*الزمن الذي انقضى منذ الكتابة الأصلية : 1000 سنة *
*عدد النسخ :20 *


*الكتاب : ثوسيديدس تاريخ *
*موعد الكتابة : 460-400 ق.م *
*أقدم نسخة ـ 900 م *
*الزمن الذي انقضى منذ الكتابة الأصلية :1300 سنة *
*عدد النسخ : 8 ـ .*


*الكتاب : سوتنيوس *
*موعد الكتابة : 75-160 م *
*أقدم نسخة : 950 م *
*الزمن الذي انقضى منذ الكتابة الأصلية : 800 سنة *
*عدد النسخ : 8 ـ .*




*الكتاب : هيرودتس تاريخ *
*موعد الكتابة : 480-425 ق.م *
*أقدم نسخة : 900 م *
*الزمن الذي انقضى منذ الكتابة الأصلية : 1300 سنة *
*عدد النسخ : 8 *




*الكتاب : العهد الجديد*
*موعد الكتابة : 50 - 95 م*
*أقدم نسخة : القرن الاول*
*الزمن الذي انقضى منذ الكتابة الأصلية : لا يوجد فارق زمنى بين زمن كتابة العهد الجديد و زمن اقدم مخطوطة ( معاصرة ). *
*عدد النسخ : 5.700 مخطوطة*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*انظر معي ما يقوله العالم كيث سمول ( يحمل شهادة بالنقد النصي بين القران والكتاب المقدس ) عن القران*

*Muslims asserting the Qur’an’s text has not been changed is false and *
*misleading. It had a long early history of editing and development. *​ 
*The original Qur’an text cannot be discovered from existing Qur’an MSS**. *​ 



*اين مخطوطات القران الاصلية ؟؟*


----------



## Fernando Torres (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*صديقي المحترم يسوع حبيبي
اهلا وسهلا بسيادتك
مشاركتك هي نفس محتوي المشاركة التي تليك رقم 16
ولكن سأرد على حضرتك فقط لاختلاف اخلاق واسلوب طرحكم عما تلاكم

انظر يا استاذ الفاضل لكلام الاستاذ ماي روك





بطبيعة الحال، هذا المعنى لا ينطبق على الكتاب المقدس، فأسفار الكتاب المقدس، و لنأخذ العهد الجديد، لم يوحى بها حرفياً و بذلك عصمتها ليست حرفية، بالرغم من إنه لا مشكلة في كون الحرف معصوم، لكن هذا ليس مفهوم العصمة في الكتاب المقدس.

أنقر للتوسيع...



فان كان مضمون العصمة يختلف بين الكتاب المقدس وبين القرآن الكريم فكذلك عوامل وطرق النقل تختلف من الكتاب المقدس وبين القرآن الكريم

يا أستاذي الفاضل
هل اعتمد القرآن الكريم في نقله على المخطوطات ؟
وهل اعتمد الكتاب المقدس في نقله على التواتر الحفظي ؟

وان كان الاستاذ روك يقول





إقتباس بالشواهد يكون من غالبية العلماء و ليس الإكتفاء بالإقتباس من يوسف رياض و آخر. 

أنقر للتوسيع...



فانا لن اقول لك بطلب الاغلبية
ولكن اقول لك هات لي راي عالم واحد قال باساسية النقل المخطوطي للقرآن وليس ثانويتها ؟

*


----------



## Eva Maria (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Fernando Torres:


> ولكن اقول لك هات لي راي عالم واحد قال باساسية النقل المخطوطي للقرآن وليس ثانويتها ؟



*مشكلة التواتر العلمية , انه لا يمكن أثباته!!! 
فلا تستطيع أثبات ما كان الكلام في "صدور الصحابه" حتى نقوم بمقارنته مع القرآن اليوم, فلذلك تبقى مسألة عصمة القرآن مقرونة بأيمانكم فحسب لا بالعلم والتوثيق. فأياً كان يستطيع ان يقول انه سمع كذا وكذا, لكن ما الدليل ؟ لا علم في ذلك !!! 

بينما تشهد مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس  عليه على مر القرون, وبالتالي العلم يلعب دوراً فعالاً واساسياً بأثبات عصمة الكتاب المقدس. بينما لا شيء يثبت عصمة القرآن !!! 


*


----------



## Fernando Torres (10 نوفمبر 2009)

> *مشكلة التواتر العلمية , انه لا يمكن أثباتها !!!
> فلا تستطيع أثبات ما كان الكلام في "صدور الصحابه" حتى نقوم بمقارنته مع القرآن اليوم, فلذلك تبقى مسألة عصمة القرآن مقرونة بأيمانكم فحسب لا بالعلم والتوثيق. فأياً كان يستطيع ان يقول انه سمع كذا وكذا, لكن ما الدليل ؟ لا علم في ذلك !!!
> 
> بينما تشهد مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس  عليه على مر القرون, وبالتالي العلم يلعب دوراً فعالاً واساسياً بأثبات عصمة الكتاب المقدس. بينما لا شيء يثبت عصمة القرآن !!!
> *




اعلم اني احاور سيدة .... هذا في المقام الاول
واعلم في قرارة نفسي اني لا اريد الإنجراف الي تيارك ومسايرة نفس أسلوب حوارك
ولكن اطلق العنان للعلم
اولا وثانيا وثالثا
وان افتقد العلم اصبح ما دونه من كلام = قصة الزناتي خليفة
لا تعليق


----------



## Fernando Torres (10 نوفمبر 2009)

منتظر المحترم يسوع حبيبي


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*



هل اعتمد القرآن الكريم في نقله على المخطوطات ؟
 وهل اعتمد الكتاب المقدس في نقله على التواتر الحفظي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



حسنا قل لى لماذا إذن تم كتابة القرآن ؟؟ ولم يكتفوا بالتواتر الحفظى للحفظه ؟؟؟

وهل ابو بكر عندما خاف من الضياع عند مقتل الحفظه فى الحروب كان لا يستطيع ان يحفّظ أاس آخرون ؟؟؟

وايضا إختلافات القرآن الحالية فى كل شئ تؤكد ان مبدأ الحفظ فى الصدور هراء فى هراء ولا يثمن من جوع لسبب بسيط انه لو كان المصدر واحد فمن اين اتت الإختلافات ؟؟؟؟


وايضا 

بما ان الإنسان ليس له كمال مطلق فى اى شئ كذلك عقله كونه جزء منه ومن هنا فحفظ القرآن هو نسبى يتفاوت من شخص لآخر 

ادخل الى هنا فهذا موضوع كبير للنقد النصى للقرآن
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Fernando Torres


> واعلم في قرارة نفسي اني لا اريد الإنجراف الي تيارك ومسايرة نفس أسلوب حوارك


*
غريب !!! ما به أسلوب حواري ؟ ام ان الكلام أصاب الصميم ؟ 

هل تنكر ان التواتر ما هو الا قال فلان عن فلان ؟ فأين العلم في هذا ؟ 
ما الذي يثبت ما كان عليه القرآن في صدور الصحابة الاوائل ؟ 


هل لديك نسخة حتى تقوم بأثباته, فتعريف العلم هو : إدراك الشيءِ على ما هو عليه إدراكًا جازمًا " 

فكيف نجزم بعصمة القرآن عن طريق التواتر ؟ 

وحتى ذلك
شتان بين عصمة الكتاب المقدس باالاثبات عن طريق المخطوطات العتيقة والموثقة, وبين أثبات القرآن عن طريق قال فلان عن فلان, واجمعت جماعة على كذب وصدق فلان وغيرها !!! تماما كما تنتقل الاساطير والحكايات !!! 

التواتر هو أحد وسائل نقل المعلومات, ولكنه ليس أثباتاً قاطعاً وفعالاً في كل الاحوال.





			وان افتقد العلم اصبح ما دونه من كلام = قصة الزناتي خليفة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقت في هذا يا زميلنا العزيز

كما عليك ان تعلم انني لا انتظر رداً منك تحديداً !!! فليس هذا هدفي بقدر ما هو تعبير عن رأي, فالصفحة أساساً هي للتعليقات وليس للحوار !!! 

دمت بود *


----------



## antonius (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> * شتان بين عصمة الكتاب المقدس باالاثبات عن طريق المخطوطات العتيقة والموثقة, وبين أثبات القرآن عن طريق قال فلان عن فلان, واجمعت جماعة على كذب وصدق فلان وغيرها !!! تماما كما تنتقل الاساطير والحكايات*


سبب تمسك المسلمين -باعتقادي على الاقل- بموضوع التواتر..وقولهم به...هو انه لا يمكن اثباته! اي لا علم فيه...بمعنى..التحقيق فيه غير موجود ولا ممكن!...المشكلة العويصة..
اننا عندما نقف الى مصاحف ومخطوطات قديمة للقران...مثل مخطوطات صنعاء التي تعود للقرن الاول والثاني والثالث الهجرية...اي المراحل البدائية لتكوين الاسلام وتدوين القران والحديث...نجد اختلافات كثيرة بين تلك المخطوطات والقران الحالي...خطورة هذا تكمن في انه ينسف موضوع التواتر! والتواتر المزعوم اصلا...متى نشأ وبدأ؟ هل كان على زمن محمد رجل واحد يحفظ القران كاملا غيره؟ ماذا عن بعد موته وقبل جمعه؟ !! لا يوجد! لو لم يكتب المصحف لكان تشتت القران وراح هباءا...وهذا مصرح فيه بما وصلنا من الروايات عن الامر ومن الامثلة:
في صحيح البخاري
عن زيد بن ثابت،         قال: "أرسل إليِّ أبو بكر مقتل         أهل اليمامة، فإذا عمر بن الخطاب         عنده، فقال أبو بكر: إنّ عمر         أتاني، فقال: إنّ القتل استمرّ         بقُرّاء القرآن، وإنّي أخشى أن         يستمرّ القتل بالقُرّاء في         المواطن، فيذهب كثيرٌ من         القرآن، وإنّي أرى أن تأمر بجمع         القرآن، فقلت لعمر: كيف تفعل         شيئاً لم يفعله رسول الله (صلى         الله عليه وآله وسلم)؟ قال عمر:         هو والله خير. فلم يزل يراجعني         حتّى شرح الله صدري لذلك، ورأيت         في ذلك الذي رأى عمر. قال زيد: قال         أبو بكر: إنّك شابّ عاقل، لا         نتّهمك، وقد كنت تكتب الوحي         لرسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله         وسلم) فتتبّع القرآن فاجمعه -         فوالله لو كلّفوني نقل جبلٍ من         الجبال *ما كان أثقل عليَّ ممّا         أمرني به من جمع القرآن* - قلت: كيف         تفعلان شيئاً لم يفعله رسول الله         (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)؟ قال:         هو والله خير. فلم يزل أبو بكر         يراجعني حتّى شرح الله صدري للذي         شرح به صدر أبي بكر وعمر. فتتبّعت         القرآن أجمعه من العسب واللخاف         وصدور الرجال، ووجدت آخر سورة         التوبة مع أبي خزيمة الأنصاري،         لم أجدها مع غيره ((لقد         جاءكم رسول...)) (التوبة 9: 128)         حتّى خاتمة براءة، فكانت الصحف         عند أبي بكر حتّى توفّاه الله،         ثمّ عند عمر حياته، ثمّ عند حفصة         بنت عمر
فكل وضوح..يصرح لنا ابو بكر ان القران كان ليضيع لولا جمتعه وتدوينه! اي لا تواتر ولا هم يحزنون..!وكذلك نرى ان الجمع لم يكن سهلا على فرض التواتر...بل هو اثقل من جبل!!! وخوف ابو بكر كان ان يذهب "كثير" يدل على ضياع قليل حسب علمه!
...
فلو كان التواتر هو الاساس...لما كانوا دونوه او احتاجوا تدوينه!...
..
المشكلة تكمن في تناقض المخطوطات القديمة التي ترجع للقرن الاول الهجري مع قران اليوم! مما يضع مسالة التواتر الغير مثبت وانما "مسلم به"..على المحك
واسف على الاطالة والكلام حول موضوع ثانوي
​


----------



## kholio5 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*أصبحت صفحة التعليقات مناظرة حول القرآن الكريم  و الادارة لا تبدي اعتراضا على هذا التغيير في موضوع الصفحة *  :t19:


*بالنسبة لي لست ملزما للرد في صفحة التعليقات *
*وسانتظر رد الزميل أخرستوس للتعليق عليه *

*وأقول فقط *

*يا ليتكم تقرأون كل ما يكتب و ليس بعضه *

*ومنها كسبيل المثال لا الحصر :*

*



قبل الدخول في الحوار
أنزل عند رغبة الزميل

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*فالمداخلة الأولى ليست أصلا من متن الحوار الذي أبتغيه *

*وكذلك :*

*



ملاحظة: (تم تلخيص محتويات الفقرات من الكتاب فيما يهم موضوع حوارنا دون إشارة إلى فروع أخرى )

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أي أن قولكم *



> فالشواهد بعضها منقوص


 
*فقد بينت أنه تم التركيز على ما يخص موضوع الحوار دون الاشارة الى فروع أخرى !!*
*فهل علي ان أضع صور الكتب كاملتا ؟؟*




> والآخر مُفسر بطريقة خاطئة


 
*وهذا لم يحصل أبدا وليس في المداخلة أي تفسير من جانبي أبدا ولا داعي لرمس الناس بالباطل*

*فليس في المداخلة الا ذكر لمواضع الاستشهادات ليس أكثر *
*مع وضع خلاصة مستنبطة من متن الاستشهادات وليس من عندياتي *

*وأوضح ذلك :*

*



عصمة الكتاب المقدس لها علاقة بمخطوطاته التي نقل منها

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ذكر ذلك في :*

*



وتُعتبر المخطوطات من أهم الأدلّة على عصمة الكتاب المقدّس لأنّ نصوصها تتّفق تماماً مع نص الكتاب المقدّس الذي لدينا اليوم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وتُعتبر المخطوطات من أهم الأدلّة على عصمة الكتاب المقدّس*
*وتُعتبر المخطوطات من أهم الأدلّة على عصمة الكتاب المقدّس*
*وتُعتبر المخطوطات من أهم الأدلّة على عصمة الكتاب المقدّس*

*فهل هو تفسير من عندي ؟؟*

*



المخطوطات التي نقل منها الكتاب المقدس ليست أصلية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * المخطوطات الأصلية فقدت ولا يعلم مصيرها*




*وذكر ذلك في باقي الاستشهادات المصورة *

*فهل هو تفسير من عندي ؟؟*

*هذه هي الأسطر الثلاث التي كتبت مني في طول المشاركة بخلاف المقدمة التي لا تدخل في المتن *

*فلا اعلم حقيقتا من أين جئتم بهذا القول الذي ترمون الناس به ؟؟ :thnk0001:*


*واستفسر ان كانت صفحة التعليقات ستتحول الى مناظرة حول القرآن الكريم ؟؟*

*أذكر الادارة بقولها السابق :*




> كما إن حواركم سيكون في المسيحيات لن يتطرق أحد لأي مقدساتك بأي كلام جارح و إن حصل فسيُحذف.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1650087&postcount=25




> حتى صفحة التعليقات (إن تم فتحها) لن نسمح بإحتوائها على أي إسائة لأي طرف، ليس صفحة التعليقات بل القسم بأكلمه


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1650102&postcount=26


*هل الكلام حبر على ورق؟؟*


----------



## Fernando Torres (11 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan


> *حسنا قل لى لماذا إذن تم كتابة القرآن ؟؟ ولم يكتفوا بالتواتر الحفظى للحفظه ؟؟؟
> 
> وهل ابو بكر عندما خاف من الضياع عند مقتل الحفظه فى الحروب كان لا يستطيع ان يحفّظ أاس آخرون ؟؟؟
> *



هل تعلم لماذا ؟
الموضوع بكل بساطة كان وجود الحفاظ وهو المقام الاول
ولما آل ما آل اليه القتال في يوم اليمامة خشى الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه قتل الكثير من القراء فيضيع بعض من القرآن
ولاحظ يا عزيزي 

- ان هنا كان الاولوية والاساس هو وجود القراء وحفظ القرآن الكريم في صدورهم وحتى هذا الوقت لم يكن هناك داعي لجمع القرآن في مصحف واحد وكان التعويل على ما هو محفوظ وكان هو الأساس ولازال

- وكان ما صبا اليه الصديق بعد مشورة الفاروق هو من قبيل الاخذ بالاسباب فكانت رؤيته هي جمع القرآن الكريم خشية مقتل الحفاظ اي ان المكتوب جاء في الاولوية بعد المحفوظ حتى ما ان نفذ قرار الجمع تتبع زيد رضي الله عنه المتكوب بين يدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وجمعه وكان زيادة في التثبت هو مقابلتله بشاهدين من الحفاظ .... فلاحظ يا عزيزي ان هنا كان المحفوظ هو الحجة على المكتوب .

- وحتى في الجمع العثماني لم يكتفي عثمان بإيفاد الصحف للامصار هل تعلم لماذا ؟
لانها مصدر ثانوي فقد ارسلها وارسل معها القراء ويمكنك مراجعه كلام العلماء في هذا للاستزادة


> *ايضا إختلافات القرآن الحالية فى كل شئ تؤكد ان مبدأ الحفظ فى الصدور هراء فى هراء ولا يثمن من جوع لسبب بسيط انه لو كان المصدر واحد فمن اين اتت الإختلافات ؟؟؟؟
> 
> *



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غير مفهوم



> *وايضا
> 
> بما ان الإنسان ليس له كمال مطلق فى اى شئ كذلك عقله كونه جزء منه ومن هنا فحفظ القرآن هو نسبى يتفاوت من شخص لآخر*




لا اعلم هل تعرف هذا الامر ام لا
ان الصحابة كان منهم من يحفظ القرآن كله ومنهم من كان يحفظ نصفه وهكذا


----------



## Fernando Torres (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> * غريب !!! ما به أسلوب حواري ؟ ام ان الكلام أصاب الصميم ؟ *


 
اي صميم ؟
**************
انا قلت لك اني اراعي اني اتكلم مع سيدة 
فاسلوب السيدة يختلف عن اسلوب الرجل فكما نعلم ان الذكر ليس كالأنثي وهذه هي الفطرة التي فطر عليها الله البشر
ومع هذا اصون نفسي من ان يتم سبي من خلال اسلوبك المعهود



> *أو " مسلم " الذي يدعي الاستقامة و والصدق , بينما هو أقرب ما يكون للغش والخداع والكذب*


 


> *فأخذ يتحجج بالالتزام بالقوانين تهرباً وجبناً*


 


> *لا تنسى تصوير هذه المشاركة في منتدى النشارة العفنة يا " مسلم "*


 
فلا اريد ان انزل لمستوي مثل مستوي هذا الحوار الذي تكون فيه الغلبة للاكثر ردحاً 
اتمنى ان يكون كلامي مفهوما واتمنى ان يكون اصاب الصميم 


> *شتان بين عصمة الكتاب المقدس باالاثبات عن طريق المخطوطات العتيقة والموثقة, وبين أثبات القرآن عن طريق قال فلان عن فلان, واجمعت جماعة على كذب وصدق فلان وغيرها !!! تماما كما تنتقل الاساطير والحكايات !!! *
> 
> *التواتر هو أحد وسائل نقل المعلومات, ولكنه ليس أثباتاً قاطعاً وفعالاً في كل الاحوال.*


 
فعلا شتان وشتان
فالقرآن نقل الينا متواترا حفظا عن حفظا من جما غفيرا الي جما غفيرا يلونهم
بما يستحيل تواطؤ هذا الجمع على الكذب ، فهذا ما تقتضيه الحاجة 
وهذا هو الاوثق والاثبت من مخطوطات عتيقة باليلة تموج الاختلافات بينها كامواج البحر المتلاطم
فالامثال الشعبية والحكايات اصبحت بهذه السمة اذ انها فقدت التواتر الذي تمسح به اعلي الرتب الكنيسة
ولك كلام مرقص عزيز :

*[FONT=&quot]شهادة التواتر : [/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]يذكر لنا التاريخ أن أئمة الدين الذين عاصروا الرسل، أو الذين خلفوهم فى رعاية الكنيسة اقتبسوا فى مواعظهم ومؤلفاتهم من الكتب المقدسة وخصوصاً من الإنجيل، ليقينهم بأنها كتب إلهية موحى بها من الله لا يأتيها الباطل من بين يديها ولا من خلفها.

وقوله أيضا
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبهذا السند المتصل أخذنا الروايات الموجودة فى الكنيسة،وتعاليم الحق أيضاً، حسب ما كرز به الرسل

ولكم كنت اتمنى ان لو تمدنا المخطوطات بالقراءة الاصلية لبعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس كفترة حكم شاول الملك رحمة الله عليه 
احيلك لكتاب Believer's Study Bible 
ان كنتي تعرفيه فانظري ماذا يقول عن هذا الموضوع
وان كنت اول مرة تسمعي عنه فاخبريني لانقل لك ماذا قال

[/FONT]





> *كما عليك ان تعلم انني لا انتظر رداً منك تحديداً !!! فليس هذا هدفي بقدر ما هو تعبير عن رأي, فالصفحة أساساً هي للتعليقات وليس للحوار !!! *
> 
> *دمت بود *


 
تحياتي لك
واتمنى ان تعلمي انني لا انتظر محاورتك هنا او في اي مكان آخر
فانا اعلق واعبر عن رايي ايضا علاوة على ما وضخته في اول ما كتب
وكما يقول الشاعر 
ومن لا يتق الشتم يُشتمُ

-----------
*******
التزم الحوار في اطار الموضوع والمتحاورين معك
NewMan


----------



## Fernando Torres (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> سبب تمسك المسلمين -باعتقادي على الاقل- بموضوع التواتر..وقولهم به...هو انه لا يمكن اثباته! اي لا علم فيه...بمعنى..التحقيق فيه غير موجود ولا ممكن!...المشكلة العويصة..




من قال ان المسلمين لا يستطيعون هذا  ؟



> ننا عندما نقف الى مصاحف ومخطوطات قديمة للقران...مثل مخطوطات صنعاء التي تعود للقرن الاول والثاني والثالث الهجرية...اي المراحل البدائية لتكوين الاسلام وتدوين القران والحديث...نجد اختلافات كثيرة بين تلك المخطوطات والقران الحالي...خطورة هذا تكمن في انه ينسف موضوع التواتر! والتواتر المزعوم اصلا.




راجع مشاركتي رقم 24 
وقل لي متى كان الحجة للمسطر على المحفوظ ؟




> نشأ وبدأ؟ هل كان على زمن محمد رجل واحد يحفظ القران كاملا غيره؟ ماذا عن بعد موته وقبل جمعه؟ !! لا يوجد! لو لم يكتب المصحف لكان تشتت القران وراح هباءا...وهذا مصرح فيه بما وصلنا من الروايات عن الامر ومن الامثلة:




مظهر المتعالم وحده غير كافي
كلامك سامحني في منتهى الجهل
وعادتي الا ارد على مثل هذا الكلام تاركاً مستواه يدل على وهنه لم عَلِم



> فلو كان التواتر هو الاساس...لما كانوا دونوه او احتاجوا تدوينه!...



ولماذا لم يدون قبل هذا ؟



> المشكلة تكمن في تناقض المخطوطات القديمة التي ترجع للقرن الاول الهجري مع قران اليوم! مما يضع مسالة التواتر الغير مثبت وانما "مسلم به"..على المحك




اتمنى ان تقرا ولو قليلا في علوم القرآن
ولو تقرا معها في موضوع مخطوطات صنعاء
وبالمناسبة
كلمة " الغير " هذه لا تصح
فالصحيح ان تكتب " غير المثبت " وليس الغير مثبت


----------



## Fernando Torres (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ومازال سؤالي قائما اتمني ان القى اجابه له



> *فانا لن اقول لك بطلب الاغلبية
> ولكن اقول لك هات لي راي عالم واحد قال باساسية النقل المخطوطي للقرآن وليس ثانويتها ؟*


----------



## Eva Maria (11 نوفمبر 2009)

Fernando Torres


> صميم ؟
> زكريا بطرس ايضا يدعي ان كلامه في الصميم
> انا قلت لك اني اراعي اني اتكلم مع سيدة
> فاسلوب السيدة يختلف عن اسلوب الرجل فكما نعلم ان الذكر ليس كالأنثي وهذه هي الفطرة التي فطر عليها الله البشر
> ومع هذا اصون نفسي من ان يتم سبي من خلال اسلوبك المعهود


 
*أسلوبي المعهود هو الاحترام مع من يستحق الاحترام *
*اما خروجك عن الموضوع بواسطة قص مشاركات من مكان اخر وخارج من سياقها فهو أسلوب غير موضوعي ويفتقر المصداقية!!! *
*وانا بدوري لن أجاريك في هذا الاسلوب, واترك امر التصرف بذلك لمشرفي القسم *
*على الرغم من انني لم اعاملك سوى بالاحترام, لكن التحجج بأمور خارج الموضوع هي وسيلة معروفة لهدف معروف.*



> *فالقرآن نقل الينا متواترا حفظا عن حفظا من جما غفيرا الي جما غفيرا يلونهم*
> *بما يستحيل تواطؤ هذا الجمع على الكذب ، فهذا ما تقتضيه الحاجة *


*المشكلة ان الكذب والصدق هي معايير غير علمية, فكيف نقيس الصدق والكذب ؟ وكيف يقرر كذب فلان وصدق آخر ؟!! *
*الكذب والصدق معايير نسبية و " عاطفية" لا يمكن أن تتم بواسطتها دراسة علمية. ونكرر ان هذه هي مشكلة التواتر !!!*
*فهل نقبل دراسة اكاديمية يتم فيها تكذيب احد العلماء فيها بحجة " الكذب ", او نقبل رأي علمي آخر لان صاحب النظرية صادق ؟ *



> *ولك كلام مرقص عزيز :*
> *شهادة التواتر :*
> 
> *يذكر لنا التاريخ أن أئمة الدين الذين عاصروا الرسل، أو الذين خلفوهم فى رعاية الكنيسة اقتبسوا فى مواعظهم ومؤلفاتهم من الكتب المقدسة وخصوصاً من الإنجيل، ليقينهم بأنها كتب إلهية موحى بها من الله لا يأتيها الباطل من بين يديها ولا من خلفها*


*.*

*وهنا أحيلك أيضاً الى موضوع الاجماع على رأي, فمن غير المنصف الاخذ برأي من بين الاف الاراء واعتبار ذلك دليلاً قاطعاً. *
*فعن أي تاريخ نتحدث ؟ وما هي مصادر هذا التاريخ ؟ *


> *هذا هو الاوثق والاثبت من مخطوطات عتيقة باليلة تموج الاختلافات بينها كامواج البحر المتلاطم*
> *فالامثال الشعبية والحكايات اصبحت بهذه السمة اذ انها فقدت التواتر الذي تمسح به اعلي الرتب الكنيسة*
> *ولك كلام مرقص عزيز :*


*ان التدوين الذي تحاول الاستخفاف به, كان وما زال من اهم أشكال الحضارة الانسانية. فحتى اليوم ما زال التدوين أفضل الوسائل لحفظ العلم والمواد الفكرية. فلا يمكن أن تتم الدراسة بدون التدوين. فهل تتمكن من الدراسة الجامعية اعتمادا على قدرتك في الحفظ دون التدوين؟ ولماذا تم تدوين القرآن أذاً ؟ ولماذا لم يبق القرآن محفوظاً في الصدور لو كانت هذه الطريقه الانجح في الحفظ ؟ *
*وفي كل الاحوال, لا مقارنة بين نص محفوظ في الورق, وبين مجرد كلمات محفوظة في أذهان شخوص لا نعرف عنهم العلم ولا الثقافة, ولا دليل على كونها لم يضاف أو ينقص منها الكثير او القليل.*

*هل بامكانك الحوار بدلائل مباشرة عوضاً عن الاستشهاد بعبارات موجوده في كتب هنا وهناك واعتبار ذلك دليلاً كما عودنا المسلمون ؟ فنحن لا نعلم السياق الذي ورد فيه تلك الاقتباسات, والتجربة عودتنا بعدم موضوعية المسلمين في الاقتباس من الكتب الاصيلة, فكيف بالاقتباس من الكتب المعاصرة ؟ *
*دعنا نحاور العقول وليس الكتب. ولتكن الدلائل مباشرة من المصادر الام.*


> *وكما يقول الشاعر*
> *ومن لا يتق الشتم يُشتمُ*


 
*كيف تتصل هذه المشاركة بالموضوع ؟*
*أرجو توضيح علاقتها بالموضوع, ولا تنسى انك ضيف نرحب بك هنا. وانه لم يصدر منا امر يسيء اليك حتى تستخدم هله اللهجة !!!*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اقتراح :
فتح صفحة للحوار على مخطوطات القران في القسم الاسلامي  على هامش حوارنا مع خوليو حول الكتاب المقدس حتى لا يحدث التداخل

ركز معي يا خوليو مداخلتي على وشك الانتهاء وستجد بالفعل انه فاتك الكثير ..
ولاني كنت اتوقع هذا فقد اصررت على طلبي بخصوص المقدمات وشكرا لاستجابتك
تحياتي


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين​ 






> إذن خلاصة القول أن عصمة الكتاب المقدس تعتمد على المخطوطات التي أخذ منها هذا الكتاب


 
من اين نبع هذا الفكر .... من هذا الفقرة ....

*ومنذ أن سُطر أول سفرٍ في الكتاب، حرص الشعب اليهودي قديماً، ثم الكنيسة في العهد الجديد، على توفير نُسَخٍ كافية منه في كل هيكل ومجمع «كنيس» وكنيسة وتجمُّع وبيت من بيوت المؤمنين.ولذلك يوجد لدينا اليوم آلاف المخطوطات القديمة من الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه القديم والجديد، وأهمّها المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والسينائية والإسكندرية والأفرامية وبردية بُدمِر وغيرها، ويعود تاريخ هذه المخطوطات إلى القرون المسيحية الأولى. وتُعتبر المخطوطات من أهم الأدلّة على عصمة الكتاب المقدّس لأنّ نصوصها تتّفق تماماً مع نص الكتاب المقدّس الذي لدينا اليوم. *
*ومخطوطات قمران التي يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد هي من أقدمالمخطوطات التي عُثر عليها حتى الآن للعهد القديم، أمّا أقدم نسخة من العهد الجديد،فهي أجزاء من الإنجيل بحسب البشير يوحنّا التي يعود تاريخها إلى بداية القرن الميلادي الثاني ( حوالي سنة 110- 115م) وقد اكتُشفت في نجع حمادي في مصر.*


*اذن المشكلة ليس فى استخدام المصادر ولكن المشكلة تكمن فى فهم هذا المراجع *

*ولكى نوضح المفهوم السليم دعنا نضع بعض الاسئلة ...*

*الفقرة الاولى :*

*ان الكتاب المقدس وان كان كتابا دينيا ورسالة سماوية هى رسالة الله للانسان من اجل مصيرة الابدى لكنة فى نفس الوقت رسالة صادقة وامينة ودقيقة لم يدركها من الوجهة العلمية خطا ما ، وايماننا انة سيظل الكتاب المقدس دائما معصوم من كل خطا ولن يجد فية الناس ما يتعارض مع قوانين الطبيعة والحقائق العلمية .*


*الفقرة الثانية :*

*الكتاب المقدس اذن هو مصدرنا الاول فى تعليمنا المسيحى وهو مصون بالروح القدس الذى هيمن علية وحفظة الى اليوم سليما ، ونبعا صافيا الهيا لم يختلط بة ما يشينة لا باضافة او نقص وفى كل يوم تظهر الكشوف الاثرية مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس منذ اقدم العصور وبجميع اللغات القديمة وهى ادلة صارخة على سلامة الكتاب المقدس الذى بين ايدينا .*


*س1 ما معنى الفقرة الاولى ؟*
*س2 ما معنى الفقرة الثانية ؟*
*س3 ما علاقة الفقرة الاولى بالثانية ؟*




*الفقرة الثالثة :*
*قال الشاعر الانجليزى صموئيل كولريج " انا اعلم ان التوراة موحى بها لانها تبلغ الى اعماق طبيعتى البشرية اكثر من اى كتاب اخر "*


*الفقرة الرابعة :*
*يقول الفيلسوف جون لوك " انى اقبل بكل ممنونية نور الوحى وافرح بة لانة اراحنى فى امور كثيرة الامر الذى لا اقدر علية بعقلى الضعيف "*


*س1 ما معنى الفقرة الثالثة والرابعة ؟*
*س2 ما علاقة فكر الشاعر صموئيل و الفيلسوف جون بوحى الكتاب المقدس ؟*

*ارجو الاجابة (لانها يكمن فيها الفهم الصحيح ) وعليها سوف تعرف انة لا يكفى تقديم مصادر الكتب وما بها بل يقدم معها الفكر الصحيح الذى تحملة ؟*



*اذن مزال سؤال الاخ الحبيب اخرستوس انستى مطروح وهو :*

لذا اصر على طلبي الأول ان نبدأ بتوضيح ما تراه ايمان مسيحي حول مفهوم ا*لعصمة* ... 


*اكتفى بهذا الان :t39:*


----------



## Fernando Torres (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> اقتراح :
> فتح صفحة للحوار على مخطوطات القران في القسم الاسلامي  على هامش حوارنا مع خوليو حول الكتاب المقدس حتى لا يحدث التداخل




الموضوع لا يحتمل
انت تقول انك مهتم بالناحية العلمية وباقوال العلماء
اكرر هذا السؤال لك ايضا
فان جاوبته فعلي بركة الله نفتح صفحة للتعليقات حول مخطوطات القرآن الكريم وليس " القران " كما كتب
ما هو القران هذا ؟
ما علينا
سؤالي




> *فانا لن اقول لك بطلب الاغلبية
> ولكن اقول لك هات لي راي عالم واحد قال باساسية النقل المخطوطي للقرآن وليس ثانويتها ؟*






ان حصل وجاوبته فارجوك سريعا قم بفتح صفحة للتعليقات


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*اولا : لا اعرف صراحة ما علاقة ما سألت انا عنه بما اجبت انت فيه .. ليتك تخبرنى ..
ثانيا : ندخل فى الموضوع انا سألت اسئلة محددة وبسيطة ولجأت انت الى عدم الإجابة متخيلا سؤالا آخر تقوم انت بالإجابة عليه وكأنك تقتبس كلامى لتقول انى قد رددت عليك يا مولكا ولكن هيهات ...
ثالثا : ابدأ بتفنيد ما قلت تماما حتى اكون رددت على خروجك عن الموضوع ونبدأ
*​


> الموضوع بكل بساطة كان وجود الحفاظ وهو المقام الاول





*هذا الأمر خطأ بدليل ان القرآن نفسه كان مدون بعض منه فى ايام رسولك نفسه ولى الشواهد الكثيرة وسوف اجعلها الى وقت آخر هنا حتى لا اتخمك بها .*
*الحفاظ كما قلت ليسوا مصدر علمى على الإطلاق ذلك لسبب ان مهما كان الإنسان خارقا فى حفظه للقرآن او اى شئ لا بد ان يسهو ويخطئ فى شئ والا فسوف نعتقد ان الحفاظ هم الهه او انبياء لا ينطقون عن الهوى !!!!*
*نبى الإسلام نفسه كان ينسى القرآن وكان يذكره به أحدهم كثيرا .*
*سوف افترض معك ما قلت  ( جدلا ) واسألك انت إذا كان الحفاظ فعلا هم المقام الأول فلماذا نجد ان القرآن ليس واحدا على الإطلاق بل الإختلاف فى السور وفى اجزاء كاملة وفى آيات كاملة والقرآت ؟؟؟؟ وهل الحفاظ معصومون ؟؟؟*
*هل الحفاظ لا ينطقون عن الهوى ؟؟ إنما هو وحى يوحى ؟؟؟*



> ولما آل ما آل اليه القتال في يوم اليمامة خشى الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه قتل الكثير من القراء فيضيع بعض من القرآن



*هذة ايضا اشكالية أخرى فى عدة امور اوضحها كالتالى

*

* انت قلت " بعض من القرآن " وهذا يعنى انه مثلا لو افترضنا ان الصحابى الحافظ للقرآن X مات فى احد الحروب ضاع معه الجزء الذى كان بحوذته فهل هناك اى دليل قطعى الثبوت على انه لم يمت ولا صحابى واحد ومع بعض من القرآن ؟؟؟*
*لماذا خشى عمر نفسه من ضياع  - كلام الله - ألم يكن عالما بوجود " انا نحن نزلنا الذكر ...... " ؟؟*
*الحفاظ انفسهم لم يحفظوا كل القرآن بمعنى انك لا تجد ولا صحابى واحد حفظ كل القرآن وذلك لأسباب كثيرة جدا سوف اجعلها معى لحين طلبك اياها .*
*انت تقول ان عمر جمع القرآن وفى هذا اعتراف منك ان القرآن الذى جمعه عمر هو نفس قرآن الله الذى انزله على محمد إذا فلماذا الإختلافات فى المخطوطات ؟؟؟ *



> ان هنا كان الاولوية والاساس هو وجود القراء وحفظ القرآن الكريم في صدورهم وحتى هذا الوقت لم يكن هناك داعي لجمع القرآن في مصحف واحد وكان التعويل على ما هو محفوظ وكان هو الأساس ولازال






*هل لديك دليل قطعى الثبوت على ما ادعيت ؟؟ فأن على المدعى البينة !!!*
*اريد دليل ان ما فى صدور الصحابة الحفاظ هو نفسه الذى فى ايدينا الآن @@@*



> ان المكتوب جاء في الاولوية بعد المحفوظ





*ّإذا انتظر منك الإتيان بدليل قطعى على المحفوظ حتى نقارنه بالمكتوب الآن *
*ما سبب وجود الإخلاتفات فى كل المصاحف الآن ؟؟*



> وكان زيادة في التثبت هو مقابلتله بشاهدين من الحفاظ



ولو اتيت لك بأن هناك اشياء دونت فى القرآن بدون شاهدين هل ستحذفها وتعترف بسقوطها من القرآن ؟؟؟؟؟



> هل تعلم لماذا ؟
> الموضوع بكل بساطة كان وجود الحفاظ وهو المقام الاول
> ولما آل ما آل اليه القتال في يوم اليمامة خشى الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه قتل الكثير من القراء فيضيع بعض من القرآن
> ولاحظ يا عزيزي
> ...



*اتمنى ان تزيدنى بالشواهد حتى ابدأ فى الرد العلمى فحتى الآن لم تأتى لى بدليل واحد على صدق ما تقول

*

*ايضا إختلافات القرآن الحالية فى كل شئ تؤكد ان مبدأ الحفظ فى الصدور هراء فى هراء ولا يثمن من جوع لسبب بسيط انه لو كان المصدر واحد فمن اين اتت الإختلافات ؟؟؟؟


**وايضا 

بما ان الإنسان ليس له كمال مطلق فى اى شئ كذلك عقله كونه جزء منه ومن هنا فحفظ القرآن هو نسبى يتفاوت من شخص لآخر*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> فالقرآن نقل الينا متواترا حفظا عن حفظا من جما غفيرا الي جما غفيرا يلونهم



*حسنا اريد ان اعرف التواتر ذا السند المتصل من 63 هــ الى 2009 ؟؟؟؟*



> بما يستحيل تواطؤ هذا الجمع على الكذب



*وهذا ثبت فعلا ولسنا بحاجة الى ان تقول " يستحيل " لأن " يستحيلك " هذة تم خرقها تماما بكل الأدلة العلمية على مخطوطات قرآنك !!*



> تموج الاختلافات بينها كامواج البحر المتلاطم


*نعم انه القرآن ولكى أؤكد لك كلامى ادخل هنا

النقد النصى بين المسيحية و الإسلام*



> ولك كلام مرقص عزيز :
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]شهادة التواتر : [/FONT]*
> 
> ...



:fun_lol:

هههههههههه

*هلا لإقتباسات فى العظات والكتب اصبحت تواتر للكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

سبحان المسيح جل جلاله تعالى المسيح عما تصفون*



> وقوله أيضا
> [FONT=&quot]وبهذا السند المتصل أخذنا الروايات الموجودة فى الكنيسة،وتعاليم الحق أيضاً، حسب ما كرز به الرسل[/FONT]



*أحضر لى المصدر لأكمل دحض ما قلته الآن


*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> من قال ان المسلمين لا يستطيعون هذا  ؟



أنا اقول و أقول



> وقل لي متى كان الحجة للمسطر على المحفوظ ؟



حينما كان القرآن يضيع من اذهان الحفاظ وضياعهم نفسهم فى حروبهم



> ولماذا لم يدون قبل هذا ؟



استدلال خاطئ 

إذ انه فعلا دون من قبل ولكنه لم يجمع من قبل لأن الوحى المزعوم لم ينقطع الا مع موت محمد فكيف يجمعون ثم يزيدون فيه ويزيدون ؟؟



> اتمنى ان تقرا ولو قليلا في علوم القرآن
> ولو تقرا معها في موضوع مخطوطات صنعاء



أحفظها عن ظهر قلب هل تريد مناظرة فيها ونرى من منا يحفظها ؟؟



> وبالمناسبة
> كلمة " الغير " هذه لا تصح
> فالصحيح ان تكتب " غير المثبت " وليس الغير مثبت



لا عزيزى تصح الكلمة فأنت حكمت بفهمك لمنطق الحوار فقط

غير المثبت تتكلم عن فاعلية السند المتصل او التواتر اما الغير مثبت فهى تدل على نقد الشئ فى كينونته اى نقده من جذوره تماما


وبالمناسبة هناك لك أخطاء كثيرة فى مداخلاتك لم ارد ان اطلعك عليها فلا تحاول الخوض فى هذا المجال 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> *فانا لن اقول لك بطلب الاغلبية
> ولكن اقول لك هات لي راي عالم واحد قال باساسية النقل المخطوطي للقرآن وليس ثانويتها ؟*



هل تريده عالم مسلم ام غير ؟؟



> قلت انه ايضا يدعي ان كلامه في الصميم وحقيقة كلامه لا تحفى على من يمتلك مثقال ذبابة من العلم



اعرض عليك المناظرة العلنية هنا فى كلام القمص الموقر فهل تقبل ؟؟




> فلذلك لا يحمل كلام اي شخص يدعي ان كلامه اصاب الصميم على محمل الجد



من فال اننا ندعى ؟؟؟

نحن نثبت فقط !!



> إن الرد بمجرد الشتم والتهويل لا يعجز عنه أحد والإنسان لو أنه يناظر المشركين وأهل الكتاب لكان عليه أن يذكر من الحجة ما يبين به الحق الذي معه والباطل الذي معهم



فلهاذا نجد اله الإسلام شتاما قاتلا بغير حق و و و و ؟؟؟

صدق ابن تيمية فعلا 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2009)

> الموضوع لا يحتمل
> انت تقول انك مهتم بالناحية العلمية وباقوال العلماء
> اكرر هذا السؤال لك ايضا
> فان جاوبته فعلي بركة الله نفتح صفحة للتعليقات


*
هل نسيت نفسك هنا ؟؟؟

انت هنا تؤمر ولا تأمر ، تطيع ولا تطاع ، تنفذ ولا ينفذ لك

اعلم مستواك هنا كى لا اخبرك به هنا و هناك ايضا*

المحترم استاذ إخرستوس لم يقل امر بل قال اقرتح فهذا لحسن ادبه وانت ليس لك كلمة هنا على اى احد فأصمت حين تنطق هنا




> حول مخطوطات القرآن الكريم وليس " القران " كما كتب
> ما هو القران هذا ؟




:fun_lol:

صدقت يا توريس واهنت الهك نفسه

لأنه لم يذكر قرآنك بأنه كريم على الإطلاق

فهو قال ما قاله اله الإسلام نفسه فهل تعيب على الهك ؟؟؟



> *فانا لن اقول لك بطلب الاغلبية
> ولكن اقول لك هات لي راي عالم واحد قال باساسية النقل المخطوطي للقرآن وليس ثانويتها ؟*



طلبت منك اى نوع من العلماء تريد 

ثانيا : هلا لثانوية فى الأصول يجب ان تختلف عن الأساسية فى الأصول ؟؟؟

فهل انت تقر ان كل القرآن المكتوب محرف ؟؟؟؟

وليس لدينا اياه الآن ؟؟​


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الأحبة في المسيح
الرجاء الكف عن التطرق للقرآن و قلب الموضوع للحوار في الإسلاميات. لا مانع من لفت النظر بالمقارنة بالقرآن لتوضيح فكرة مُعينة لكن الرجاء عدم جر هذا الموضوع للإسلاميات. أي مشاركة خارجة سيتم حذفها دون سابقة إنذار


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *فقد بينت أنه تم التركيز على ما يخص موضوع الحوار دون الاشارة الى فروع أخرى !!*
> *فهل علي ان أضع صور الكتب كاملتا ؟؟*



نحن نكتب العربية، و ليس لغات آخرى لا تفهمها!
الشواهد منقوصة و مبتورة لانك إقتطفت من كتاب الأب عبد المسيح بسيط و نسبته له بصورة خاطئة. فشرح معنى التحريف في كتاب عبد المسيح بسيط هو شرح للمعنى لدى علماء المسلمين و ليس عندنا، و الأب عبد المسيح بسيط نفسه وضع التساؤل بعدم إمكانية تطبيق هذا المفهوم على الكتاب المقدس.

لذلك أنت مُطالب بالإعتذار عن هذا الخطأ، لانه يُعتبر تدليساً و كذباً، عيب أن يعبر على محاور.
 




> *وهذا لم يحصل أبدا وليس في المداخلة أي تفسير من جانبي أبدا ولا داعي لرمس الناس بالباطل*
> 
> *فليس في المداخلة الا ذكر لمواضع الاستشهادات ليس أكثر *
> *مع وضع خلاصة مستنبطة من متن الاستشهادات وليس من عندياتي *
> ...



بل حصل، و ما زلت تكرره. 
المخطوطات هي دليل و شاهد على العصمة و ليست العصمة فيها. شرحت الفرق في ردي السابق و لن أُضيع المزيد من الوقت في إعادة شرحه. أردت أن تفهم أهلاً و سهلاً، و إن رفضت، فأنت الوحيد الذي ستضر نفسك، لكن لن نسمح بهذه المغالطات ان تذكر في محاورتنا و مناظراتنا.








> *أذكر الادارة بقولها السابق :*
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1650087&postcount=25
> ...



لم يُسئ أحد لعقيدتك لو تخرج كلمة واحدة مسيئة لك أو لمقدساتك، فلا داعي لهذا التمسكن.


----------



## antonius (12 نوفمبر 2009)

> الأحبة في المسيح
> الرجاء الكف عن التطرق للقرآن و قلب الموضوع للحوار في الإسلاميات. لا مانع من لفت النظر بالمقارنة بالقرآن لتوضيح فكرة مُعينة لكن الرجاء عدم جر هذا الموضوع للإسلاميات. أي مشاركة خارجة سيتم حذفها دون سابقة إنذار


وانا اعتذر يا زعيم...
ولن اضع كلمة عن الاسلام بعد....
ولن ارد على Fernando Torres هنا ...احتراما لرغبة الزعيم ولتأييدي كلامه
اخي ساحاول ايجاد طريقة لارسال رد على كلامك..
ولو كان عندك مشاركات كافية للرسائل الخاصة لكنت ارسلت ولكن للاسف ليس عندك ما يكفي..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

fernando torres قال:


> منتظر المحترم يسوع حبيبي


 
*انا لا اعلم ماذا تنتظر مني , انت لم تعلق على اي شي كتبته انا*
*وهنا للتعليق على الحوار بين اخرستوس وخوليو وليس للحوار عن القران والكتاب المقدس .. لا تخلط المواضيع ويضيع الموضوع هنا*
*وانا لم اكتب مشاركتي عن القران الا للفت النظر لفكرة معينة وليس الناقش بها*

*ارجو اغلاق موضوع تواتر القران ونبقى حول الكتاب الاكثر مصداقية وهو الكتاب المقدس *

*تحياتي...*


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركة موفقة للحبيب اخرستوس انستي
منتظر توثيق الأقتباسات الخاطئة و المبتورة في الحوار نفسه لكي يكون واضح لكل قارئ..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا بداءة اشم رائحة هروب الاخ خوليو من الاستمرار بالحوار   *


----------



## صوت الرب (13 نوفمبر 2009)

لنكن محايدين يا احبة
خوليو لديه الحق في الاعتراض على تلك الكلمات
فهي كلمات غير حوارية و مسيئة لعقيدته
اتمنى حذف تلك الكلمات لنضمن
حوار راقي يحترم فيه كل محاور الآخر


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Fernando Torres قال:


> فما قاله اخريستوس قلة ادب وسفالة يجب ان تحذف
> فهل ترضي يا استاذ روك ان نقول بالمثل على يسوع ؟



*يا زميلي العزيز انتم لن تسبون يسوع في منتدى مسيحي لانكم في موقف الضعف ولكن تسبونه في منتدياتكم الاسلامية والمنتديات الاخرى باقذع واحط الالفاظ وان اردت اتيك بها بالحرف الواحد :t9:

الم يعلمك دينك يا عزيزي ان لا تسبوا مقدسات الاخرين ان كنتم مستضعفين وان تسبوهم وتشتموهم ان كنتم في موقف القوة والعلو .. ام حضرتك جديد على الاسلام ولا تعرف عنه شيئا ؟!*


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 نوفمبر 2009)

سوف اضع رأي الصادق بحيادية كاملة:

اولا: ارى ان الاخ خوليو وضع مداخلة اعتراضية تعتبر مقاطعة لكلام اخريستوس ، الذي طلب بالخط الاحمر الانتظار حتى يستكمل رده كاملا . فهذا الرد يعتبر مقاطعة .

ثانيا: لم ارى اي اهانة في كلام الاخ اخريستوس ، ولكن البتر والاجتزاء الذي فعله خوليو ( وربما تكون هذه هي عادة دائما في الاقتباسات ) جعل الامر يبدو وكأنه اهانة .

لان اخريستوس وضع الكلام في صيغة سؤال شرط وجوابه : ان كان الله (الاسلامي ) غير قادر على حفظ كلامه ورسالته ، فهو اله فاشل .

لماذا بتر خوليو الكلام من سياقه ليعتبره اهانة ؟؟؟
هل يرى ان جواب الشرط تحقق ، هذه هي مشكلته ، ولكني لا اعتبرها اهانة ، بل هو سؤال شرط وجوابه .

بهذا الاسلوب يمكن ان نستقطع الكثير من آيات القرآن ونعتبرها اهانة ، كقول القرآن ( يا ايها الذي نزل عليه الذكر انك لمجنون ) .... 
هذه العبارة اهانة في حق كل مسلم في القرآن ، لماذا لا يعترض ؟؟ لانه يقرأ الكلام في سياقه ، فلماذا يحتج الاخ خوليو على جزئية مبتورة من سياقها ؟؟؟

انا شخصيا لا ارى اي اهانة في الكلام .


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2009)

صراحة انا كُنت من الأوليين الذين قرأوا الموضوع و لم أجد في جُمل الأخ اخرستوس انستي الشرطية التي ستكون مسيئة لو تحقق الشرط، و التي لا أرى فيها عيباً، لكن مراعاةً لمشاعر الأخوة المسلمين و الأخ المحاور طلبت في الموضوع من الأخ أخرستوس أنستي تعديل هذه العبارات و شرحها بطريقة ثانية لتوصيل الفكرة، فمقصدنا هو توصيل الفكرة و ليس كتابة جملة لتحقيق إساءة أو جرح المسلمين.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> صراحة انا كُنت من الأوليين الذين قرأوا الموضوع و لم أجد في جُمل الأخ اخرستوس انستي الشرطية التي ستكون مسيئة لو تحقق الشرط، و التي لا أرى فيها عيباً، لكن مراعاةً لمشاعر الأخوة المسلمين و الأخ المحاور طلبت في الموضوع من الأخ أخرستوس أنستي تعديل هذه العبارات و شرحها بطريقة ثانية لتوصيل الفكرة، فمقصدنا هو توصيل الفكرة و ليس كتابة جملة لتحقيق إساءة أو جرح المسلمين.






my rock قال:


> تدخل إشرافي:
> بالرغم من إن الجمل التي وضعها الأخ اخرستوس انستي هي شرطية مرتبكة بتحقيق شرط على الحفظ على الحرف، و بالتالي لا نرى أي مشكلة منها، لكن مع ذلك مراعاةً لشعور الأخ المسلم و الأخوة المسلمين المتابعين، أطالب الأخ الحبيب أخرستوس بإعادة صياغة الجمل التي أقتبسها الأخ kholio5
> بصيغة ثانية توصل الفكرة ولا تثير مشاعر الأخوة المسلمين.



ليكن استاذي الحبيب .. ويعلم الله انني ماقصدت ابدا توجية اي اساءات او تجريح فهي جمل شرطية تؤدي الي نتائج ..
ولكن حرصا على استمرار الحوار سأقوم بالتعديلات التالية :



> فإن كان هذا صحيحا فيكون اله الإسلام اكبر فاشل و ناقض لعهوده



تم تغيير الفقرة الي :


> الأول : ان القائم بالحفظ هو الله ذاته .. يعني الله يعد ويتعهد بحفظ حرف ووسيلة التدوين .. فإن كان هذا صحيحا  فمن المفترض أن هذا الوعد صادق و ساري المفعول لان الله لا يحنث بوعوده كما تؤمنون فماذا تقول اذن ان كان هذا الوعد لم يتحقق ؟علما بأن الكل يعلم تماما انه لا توجد مخطوطه واحده يطلق عليها انجيل عيسى ولا توجد مخطوطه واحده مكتوبة بيد احد كتبه العهد الجديد ..





> وهنا نقض الله الإسلامي وعده ..



تغيرت الي :


> وهنا نبحث عن صدق وعد الاله الاسلامي هل تحقق هذا الوعد أم لا !!! .. هل كانت لدى الخالق الذي يعبدة اخوتنا القدرة على التحقيق لهذا الوعد  ..حاشا أن نعبد اله لا يحقق وعودة ..



الفقرة :


> فيكون المسلمين يتهمون ألههم بالجهل .. نعم بالجهل .. فهذا الإله الإسلامي لم يكن يعرف طبيعة البشر .. ولم يعلم إنهم يضيعوا أداه ألكتابه ..





> الاحتمال الثاني : ان يكون الله أوكل للبشر حفظ الحرف .. فهل كان هذا الاله يعرف طبيعه البشر ؟ وهل كان يعلم ام لا يعلم ان مصير اداة الكتابه هي الفناء !!!. ... فكيف تقبلون ان نعبد اله لا يعلم طباع مخلوقاته وحقيقة خليقته .. وايضا هذا الاحتمال يتعارض مع الاحتمال الاول فان كان الله وعد فالمتوقع منه ان يعد بما يحقق ولا يوكل للضعيف بعدم تحقيقة



الفقرة :


> أعلنوا ان البشر أقوى من ألههم .



تغيرت الي :



> وان قال المسلمين ان الكتب المقدسة ضاعت من البشر(عمدا أو بدون قصد) يجعلنا هذا نتسائل من الاقوى ؟ هل من وعد وخلف أم من تحدى الوعد واجبر الواعد على عدم التحقيق وكان الظروف هي التي اجبرت الواعد على عدم تحقيقة للوعد وهي اشكالية تعطي نتيجة واحده قله حيله الواعد .. وإن كان الله سمح بضياعها - هو الذي لا يجري شئ في الكون دون إرادته - فقد اعترفوا ان الحرف غير معصوم ..


----------



## kholio5 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> فهذا الرد يعتبر مقاطعة .



ألم تسمع يوما بشيء اسمه (نقطة نظام) ؟؟




> ثانيا: لم ارى اي اهانة في كلام الاخ اخريستوس ، ولكن البتر والاجتزاء الذي فعله خوليو ( وربما تكون هذه هي عادة دائما في الاقتباسات ) جعل الامر يبدو وكأنه اهانة .


 
بل هي اساءة وحكم مسبق 
تفترضون فيها أن الله توعد بحفظ كتابكم وتبنون عليه هذا الحكم 
وهذا ما لا نقوله ابدا ولا نؤمن به حتى 




> لان اخريستوس وضع الكلام في صيغة سؤال شرط وجوابه : ان كان الله (الاسلامي ) غير قادر على حفظ كلامه ورسالته ، فهو اله فاشل .


 
وما دخل اله الاسلام بالكتاب المقدس اساسا حتى تدخلون ذلك في فرضيتكم ؟؟





> لماذا بتر خوليو الكلام من سياقه ليعتبره اهانة ؟؟؟
> هل يرى ان جواب الشرط تحقق ، هذه هي مشكلته ، ولكني لا اعتبرها اهانة ، بل هو سؤال شرط وجوابه .


 
بل هي اساءة وتجريح وقذف على فرضية من عندكم ليس أكثر 





> بهذا الاسلوب يمكن ان نستقطع الكثير من آيات القرآن ونعتبرها اهانة ، كقول القرآن ( يا ايها الذي نزل عليه الذكر انك لمجنون ) ....


 
الآية الصحيحة هي :

*((وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ))6 الحجر*

*فالقول ليس قول من الله وانما هو قول المشركين *

*اما الله سبحانه فقد نفى ذلك في قوله :*

*[ مَا أَنتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ بِمَجْنُونٍ ][ القلم:2 ]
* 




> هذه العبارة اهانة في حق كل مسلم في القرآن ، لماذا لا يعترض ؟؟ لانه يقرأ الكلام في سياقه ، فلماذا يحتج الاخ خوليو على جزئية مبتورة من سياقها ؟؟؟


 
لان ما وضعه الزميل هو حكم على افتراض غير صحيح يفترضه في فكره وهذا من حقه لكن ليس من حقه أن يبني حكما على افتراضه






> انا شخصيا لا ارى اي اهانة في الكلام .


 
لا تفرض رأيك الشخصي على الآخرين


----------



## kholio5 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*مداخلة تنظيمية :*

*أرجو حذف الاقتباسات من اعتراضي لاحتوائها على الاساءة المقتبسة *
*وارجو حذف نفس الاقتباسات في آخر مشاركة للزميل لاحتوائها على نفس ذلك*

*ان استمر الحوار دون تجريح فاني أستمر فيه الى آخر صفحة *
*وان كان فيه اي اساءة فاني أهرب منها ولن أرضى أن أكون طرفا فيها أبدا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 نوفمبر 2009)

> ألم تسمع يوما بشيء اسمه (نقطة نظام) ؟؟


*نقطة النظام لا تكون منك انت بل من المشرف حين يرى اى خطأ فى اى شئ !!*



> بل هي اساءة وحكم مسبق


*اين هى الإساءة ؟؟*



> تفترضون فيها أن *الله* توعد بحفظ كتابكم وتبنون عليه هذا الحكم


*
اى " الله " هل هو يهوة المسيح إله المسيحية أم إله الإسلام ؟؟؟
وفى الحالتين قد توعدوا بحفظ الكتاب طالما هو كتاب الله من المنظور الإسلامى
*


> وهذا ما لا نقوله ابدا ولا نؤمن به حتى


*ليس مهما لدينا ما تقله انت او ما تؤمن به بل ما  كتب لديك من اسطر فيها عكس ما تؤمن فأنت فى حل من قرآنك الذى لا تؤمن به*



> وما دخل اله الاسلام بالكتاب المقدس اساسا حتى تدخلون ذلك في فرضيتكم ؟؟


*وما دخل الكتاب المقدس اصلا فى ردك على الأخ الفاضل فى ما ذكره ؟؟
إعلم انكلما ترد ترد على الرد وليس تجرف به الى المحيط !!*



> بل هي اساءة وتجريح وقذف على فرضية من عندكم ليس أكثر


*
اين هى الإساءة واين هى الفرضية ؟؟
هل تتنصل من معتقداتك وايمانك بمجرد المناظرة ؟؟*



> الآية الصحيحة هي :
> 
> *((وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ))6 الحجر*
> 
> ...


*
ما علاقة الحجر المكية بالقلم المدنية ؟؟؟*
*
الحجر سورة مكية والقلم مدنية

فهل اله الإسلام لم يرد على من ادعوا ذلك على محمد فى مكة ولما ذهب محمد الى المدينة رد اله الإسلام ؟؟
وهل لم يقدر ان يرد فى وجوههم عليهم واكتفى بأن يرد فى عدم وجودهم لكى لا يردوا عليه ؟
ألا يذكرك هذا بطفل صغير يضرب ويتشم فى عدم وجود المشتومون ؟؟

عجبى

*


> لان ما وضعه الزميل هو حكم على افتراض غير صحيح يفترضه في فكره وهذا من حقه لكن ليس من حقه أن يبني حكما على افتراضه


*ما هو الغير صحيح ؟

هل بترت النصوص من سياقها ام لا وإختزلتها ام لا ؟؟

*


> لا تفرض رأيك الشخصي على الآخرين


*
اين فرضه على الآخرين ؟؟؟
ليس من حقك توجيه حديث شخصى كما افعل انا الآن للرد عليك للرد عليك فقط
وهو رأيه قدم عليه ادلة 
اما انت .... ؟

لا تنسى برنامج 
HTML Editor
*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *مداخلة تنظيمية :*
> 
> *أرجو حذف الاقتباسات من اعتراضي لاحتوائها على الاساءة المقتبسة *
> *وارجو حذف نفس الاقتباسات في آخر مشاركة للزميل لاحتوائها على نفس ذلك*
> ...



*بعد حوار سجال واصرار غريب منك غير مبرر  دار بيننا سابقا تتهم فيه المنتدى بعدم الحيادية
ارفض حذف ما تم بخصوص هذه النقاط من رابط التعليقات 
واطالبك بنقلها كما هي الي الاماكن التي تنقل اليها المناظرة
وليظل كل ما يتم في هذا الموضوع دليلا على ماهو منتدى الكنيسة
شكرا*


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2009)

لنكتفي بالتعليق عن الجُمل المُعترض عليها و التي تم تعديلها و ليرجع الحوار و التعليق لمساره الإعتيادي، فلا يوجد لدينا أي هدف لإهانة أو تجريح المسلم، بالعكس نكن للجميع كل المحبة و الخير


----------



## سـيف (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*موفق إن شـاء الله أخي الحبيب خوليو *

*بداية أكثر من رائعة بورك لنـا في عُمرك ,,*

*تسجيل متابعة ,,*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 نوفمبر 2009)

سـيف قال:


> *بداية أكثر من رائعة بورك لنـا في عُمرك ,,*
> *
> *​




فعلا بداية موفقة جدا جدا جدا فلا اعلم كيف جمع خوليو بين الإقتطاع من النصوص والتفسير على هواه والتدليس والخلاصة التى لا تعبر حتى عن ما دلسه

بداية موفقة عزيزى خوليو


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*طيب بدال متناظر يا خيلو متخلي معاذ يناظر بدالك بدال النقل يعني*


----------



## antonius (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انا ارى ان الشخصنة والتحسسات زادت عن حدها!! وتاخذ اهمية اكثر من موضوع المناظرة اصلاً!! وهذا خطأ برأيي...!! 
فانا لست مهتماً بقدر المحاورين وشخصهم وعمن ينقلون وما الى ذلك...بقدر ما يهمني اصل الموضوع والى ما سيصل...
فارجو الترفع من كل الاطراف...وليكن تركيزنا على الحوار!


----------



## سـيف (14 نوفمبر 2009)

> فعلا بداية موفقة جدا جدا جدا فلا اعلم كيف جمع خوليو بين الإقتطاع من النصوص والتفسير على هواه والتدليس والخلاصة التى لا تعبر حتى عن ما دلسه


 
:download:




> انا ارى ان الشخصنة والتحسسات زادت عن حدها!! وتاخذ اهمية اكثر من موضوع المناظرة اصلاً!! وهذا خطأ برأيي...!!
> فانا لست مهتماً بقدر المحاورين وشخصهم وعمن ينقلون وما الى ذلك...بقدر ما يهمني اصل الموضوع والى ما سيصل...
> فارجو الترفع من كل الاطراف...وليكن تركيزنا على الحوار!


 
:big29:


----------



## kholio5 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *بعد حوار سجال واصرار غريب منك غير مبرر دار بيننا سابقا تتهم فيه المنتدى بعدم الحيادية*




*ما رأيك ان آخذ نفس جملك تلك واغير فيها من (اله الاسلام) الى (اله المسيحية) ؟؟*
*ما دام الحوار عن الكتاب المقدس فالمعني بالأمر هو اله المسيحية *
*فلماذا يتم حشر اله الاسلام في الموضوع ؟؟*
*فهل يجرؤ أحد أن يأخذ نفس الجمل ويجعل فيها (اله المسيحية) بديلا ؟؟*
*هنا نرى حيادية الحكم* 

*



ارفض حذف ما تم بخصوص هذه النقاط من رابط التعليقات 
واطالبك بنقلها كما هي الي الاماكن التي تنقل اليها المناظرة
وليظل كل ما يتم في هذا الموضوع دليلا على ماهو منتدى الكنيسة
شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ان كنت أنا أرفض قراءتها فكيف أساهم في نقلها ؟؟
بل سانقل المشاركة بعد تغييرها فقط 
دون نقل اعتراضي ودون نقل ما جاء بعد ذلك 
وأنا لا أنقل التعليقات بل أنقل من صفحة الحوار فقط 

و لا تقلق فان الجميع يتابعون ويرون حقيقة منتداكم بداية من الصور الشخصية التي تضعونها في ملفاتكم الشخصية مرورا بما يكتب في مدوناتكم وانتهاء بالتوقيعات





 
سلامي على الحيادية  :heat:​*


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الُجمل التي إعترضت عليها تم حذفها و تغييرها، فلماذا التذكير بالموضوع و الجر به من جديد و الى هذه اللحظة؟
وعدنا الجميع بحوار حيادي و ما زلنا ملتزمين بهذه الحدود، فما دخل التواقيع و المدونات و الصور الشخصية بالموضوع أصلاً؟

توقيع الأخ أخرستوس لا دخل له بحوارك هنا، فهو كان موجود عندك دخولك و عرضك الموضوع الذي تُريد التحاور به، و لم يكن شرطاً لبدأ حوارك، فتغييرها كان بسبب شكوى قدمها أخ مسلم هنا و إستجبنا لشكواه و طلبنا تغيير التوقيع، لكن تغييره لم يكن له أي علاقة بالمحاورة هذه. الآن تنتقل للصور الشخصية و المدونات، فما دخلها بالحوار؟ لماذا التحجج بها الآن؟ و هل تُريد مننا الفعل بالمثل و مراجعة منتدياتكم و التحجج بما فيها من إساءات؟
عليك بصفحة الحوار، فهي مُحايدة و مُنظمة و لا توجد بها أي إساءة. إن أردت التحجج بصورة و مدونة (خارجة عن موقعنا) فالرجاء التوضيح إن كُنت تُريد التوقف عن تكملة الحوار بسببها، فلا داعي لتنظيم حوار و متابعته و شغل الكثيرين بمتابعته و أنت في الأخير تُريد تركه بسبب مدونة خارجة موقعنا و بسبب صورة رمزية موجودة (خاصة بملف العضوية و غير ظاهرة في ساحة المحاورة أو التعليقات) قبل الإتفاق على الحوار.

ملاحظة: إذا كان هناك إعتراض عن صورة رمزية أو توقيع أو اي موضوع آخر خارج هذا الحوار، عليك أن تتطرحه في *ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل *و لا داعي لخلط الأشياء ببعضها.


----------



## نهل (15 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> [/color][/size]
> 
> *ما رأيك ان آخذ نفس جملك تلك واغير فيها من (اله الاسلام) الى (اله المسيحية) ؟؟*
> *ما دام الحوار عن الكتاب المقدس فالمعني بالأمر هو اله المسيحية *
> ...


 نحن المسلمون متابعين المناظره من الاتجاهين هنا وهناك واأكد لك استاذي خوليو ان عدد الاخوه المتابعين الزوار الذين تم فصلهم من المنتدي متابعين ايضا
وفقك الله  ونطلب من الاخوه جميعا مسحيين ومسلمون ان ندعو الله ان يرينا الحق حق ويرزقنا اتباعه ويرينا الباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه


----------



## kholio5 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> الُجمل التي إعترضت عليها تم حذفها و تغييرها، فلماذا التذكير بالموضوع و الجر به من جديد و الى هذه اللحظة؟




*كان ذلك فقط ردا على طلب الزميل وما رأيت ذلك الا اليوم* 





> وعدنا الجميع بحوار حيادي و ما زلنا ملتزمين بهذه الحدود، فما دخل التواقيع و المدونات و الصور الشخصية بالموضوع أصلاً؟


 
*هذا ما نرجوه دائما وما نسعى له *
*وأني لم أدخل المدونات والصور الشخصية في الموضوع ذ*
*بل فقط ذكرت ذلك من باب ما يتم متابعته وليس من باب ما أعترض عليه* 





> توقيع الأخ أخرستوس لا دخل له بحوارك هنا، فهو كان موجود عندك دخولك و عرضك الموضوع الذي تُريد التحاور به، و لم يكن شرطاً لبدأ حوارك، فتغييرها كان بسبب شكوى قدمها أخ مسلم هنا و إستجبنا لشكواه و طلبنا تغيير التوقيع، لكن تغييره لم يكن له أي علاقة بالمحاورة هذه. الآن تنتقل للصور الشخصية و المدونات، فما دخلها بالحوار؟


 
*كما قلت كان ذلك من باب ما نتايعه وليس من باب ما نعترض عليه في هذال الحوار* 




> لماذا التحجج بها الآن؟ و هل تُريد مننا الفعل بالمثل و مراجعة منتدياتكم و التحجج بما فيها من إساءات؟
> عليك بصفحة الحوار، فهي مُحايدة و مُنظمة و لا توجد بها أي إساءة.


 
*وأنا لا يهمني ما يحدث خارج صفحة الحوار *
*بل كان ذلك من باب ذكر ما نتابعه ليس أكثر* 





> إن أردت التحجج بصورة و مدونة (خارجة عن موقعنا) فالرجاء التوضيح إن كُنت تُريد التوقف عن تكملة الحوار بسببها، فلا داعي لتنظيم حوار و متابعته و شغل الكثيرين بمتابعته و أنت في الأخير تُريد تركه بسبب مدونة خارجة موقعنا و بسبب صورة رمزية موجودة (خاصة بملف العضوية و غير ظاهرة في ساحة المحاورة أو التعليقات) قبل الإتفاق على الحوار.


 
*ليس الأمر كذلك *
*وما دامت صفحة الحوار فيها التزام فلن أتركها لأي سبب *
*اما ان ظهر في صفحة الحوار اي خروج على ما تم الاتفاق عليه فاني سأسجل اعتراضي أولا قبل كل شيء *
*كما حصل قبلا* 





> ملاحظة: إذا كان هناك إعتراض عن صورة رمزية أو توقيع أو اي موضوع آخر خارج هذا الحوار، عليك أن تتطرحه في *ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل *و لا داعي لخلط الأشياء ببعضها.


 
*الأمور الواضحة لا تحتاج شكاوي *
*فيكفي للمرء أن يضع نفسه مكان الطرف الآخر وهو يرى ويقرأ ما يكتب ليعلم ما يصح وما لا يصح*


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ما دام الحوار و التعليقات سائرة بدون إساءة لأي طرف، فلا داعي لإفتعال المشاكل و التشكيك في حيادية المنتدى



kholio5 قال:


> *
> و لا تقلق فان الجميع يتابعون ويرون حقيقة منتداكم بداية من الصور الشخصية التي تضعونها في ملفاتكم الشخصية مرورا بما يكتب في مدوناتكم وانتهاء بالتوقيعات
> 
> 
> ...



فالكلام أعلاه لا داعي له، ولا علاقة له بحيادية المنتدى و مساره و إتجاهه. فالرجاء أن تحترم المكان الذي أنت فيه و أن لا تقدم أي كلام مُبطن بحق المنتدى، على الأقل إحتراماً للمكان الذي أستضافك و وفر لك حوار حيادي دون الإساءة لك أو لمقدساتك. أتمنى عدم تكرار هذه التلميحات بحق المنتدى.

ليرجع الحوار لمساره و لترجع التعليقات في جوهر الموضوع، فلا داعي لمضيعة الوقت في القشور و نترك لُب الموضوع.


----------



## Eva Maria (15 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5*



			و لا تقلق فان الجميع يتابعون ويرون حقيقة منتداكم بداية من الصور الشخصية التي تضعونها في ملفاتكم الشخصية مرورا بما يكتب في مدوناتكم وانتهاء بالتوقيعات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلاً نستغرب خروجك عن الموضوع, حقيقة ماذا ؟!! 
منتدانا معروف بحياديته والادب  فيه. والدليل هو التعامل الحيادي مع شكوى مثل تلك بحق الاخ الاستاذ اخريستوس آنستي والذي تقبلها بروح طيبة.

بينما منتدياتكم تزخر بالشتائم لمقدساتنا وعقيدتنا ولكل ما يخصنا من صغيركم لكبيركم, وانت مشرف في واحده منها. 
فلماذا لا تبدأ بتطبيق وجهة نظرك في الحيادية في منتداكم ؟؟

وفي كل الاحوال لا شان لك في حقيقة منتدانا, فانت وافقت على الدخول والمشاركة فيه وفيما يحتويه, فلم تعد هذه النقطة مبرراً لأي مفر في الحوار القائم الان.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2009)

> *ما رأيك ان آخذ نفس جملك تلك واغير فيها من (اله الاسلام) الى (اله المسيحية) ؟؟*



*نرفض لأسباب*



*انت من اتيت بالفكر الإسلامى الى هنا وبالتالى كان الرد عليك فى حدود ما اتيت به *
*إله المسيحية لم ينزل حروفا وارقاما وكلمات واسطر حتى نقول عنه هكذا*



> *ما دام الحوار عن الكتاب المقدس فالمعني بالأمر هو اله المسيحية *



*وطالما انت عالم بذاك لماذا دلست واتيت لنا بالتفاسير الإسلامية التى ذكرت بالأعتراض عليها الى هنا ؟؟؟*



> *فلماذا يتم حشر اله الاسلام في الموضوع ؟؟*



*إسأل نفسك فأنت الذى حشرته !!*



> *فهل يجرؤ أحد أن يأخذ نفس الجمل ويجعل فيها (اله المسيحية) بديلا ؟؟*



*عندما تجد نفس الامر فى عدم المحافظة على الحروف والكلمات والأسطر لك ما تشاء*



> *هنا نرى حيادية الحكم*



*هل رأيت ؟*



> *و لا تقلق فان الجميع يتابعون ويرون حقيقة منتداكم *



*الحمد للمسيح*



> *بداية من الصور الشخصية التي تضعونها في ملفاتكم الشخصية مرورا بما يكتب في مدوناتكم وانتهاء بالتوقيعات*



*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## antonius (16 نوفمبر 2009)

متى سيكف خوليو عن اللعب ويبدأ او بعود للكلام الجدي؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

antonius قال:


> متى سيكف خوليو عن اللعب ويبدأ او بعود للكلام الجدي؟


 
*لا اعتقد انه سيعود *
*ومشاركته الاولى لا جديد فيها , والعلماء ردو على المشككين كثير بهذه النقطة *
*ثم يقول انه لا يحب احد يسب ومنتداهم فيه كثير من السب ( خوليو صاحب الحيادية طبعا ) يعرف ذلك*


----------



## نهل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

habib yas03 قال:


> *لا اعتقد انه سيعود *
> *ومشاركته الاولى لا جديد فيها , والعلماء ردو على المشككين كثير بهذه النقطة *
> *ثم يقول انه لا يحب احد يسب ومنتداهم فيه كثير من السب ( خوليو صاحب الحيادية طبعا ) يعرف ذلك*


  ياسيدي كيف جزمت انه لن يعود لا أطمئنك انه سوف يعود وسوف يرد هل عندما تاخر السيد اخرستوس يومين في الرد علي شيخنا خوليو  نطقنا بكلمه واحده هذه مناظره يعني لك وقتك المهم برهانك دليلك علي ماتقول 
وانا اعرف ان مشاركتي سوف تحذف مثل سابقاتها ولاكن نحن نفعل ما نستطيع والله يفعل مايشاء


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2009)

كان فية مداخلة لاخى الحبيب اخرستوس انستى بتااريخ 16/11 كان فيها تكملة للرد على كلام الاخ خوليو
هى انحذفت لية
حيث انى متابع المناظرة خطوة بخطوة
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> كان فية مداخلة لاخى الحبيب اخرستوس انستى بتااريخ 16/11 كان فيها تكملة للرد على كلام الاخ خوليو
> هى انحذفت لية
> حيث انى متابع المناظرة خطوة بخطوة
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


*
اخي الحبيب لم تحذف اي مداخلات ولكني فقط دمجت كل مداخلاتي في المشاركة الاولى 
اذكرني في صلواتك*


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اوك اخى الحبيب اخرستوس انستى
اسف ان لم انتبة لهذا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## sameed_22 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع  :new5:*



*الشيء الذي أدهشني هو أن الزميل خوليو نقل أول مشاركاته من أحد أبحاث معاذ عليان الذي بعنوان ضياع النسخ الأصلية بإعتراف جميع علماء النصرانية بدون أن يشير للمصدر !*


*فأين هي الأمانة ؟!*


*نحن كمسيحيين لا تهمنا الشخصنة في شيء فلتنقل ممن تشاء *

*لكن نرجو منك فقط تحري الصدق فيما تنقل !*


*أما النقل الأعمى لتدليسات الكاتب الأصلي فهذا عيب يا أستاذ خوليو !*


*القاعدة الإسلامية تقول :*


*إذا كنت ناقلاً فالصحة وإذا كنت مدعياً فالدليل هذه قاعدة قيمة في منهجية البحث العلمي !*


*فالمرجو أن تطبقها في مناظراتك ..*


*الرب يبارك أستاذي الغالي اخرستوس انستي*


*تسجيل متابعة ...*


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 نوفمبر 2009)

sameed_22 قال:


> *الزميل خوليو نقل أول مشاركاته من أحد أبحاث معاذ عليان الذي بعنوان ضياع النسخ الأصلية بإعتراف جميع علماء النصرانية بدون أن يشير للمصدر !*


 
ضياع النسخة الاصلية للانجيل دليل على ماذا ؟؟؟

وحرق النسخ الاصلية للقرآن دليل على ماذا ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ضياع النسخة الاصلية للانجيل دليل على ماذا ؟؟؟


 
للأسف، البعض يختلق خلاصة مُعينة و يضع لها السؤال الذي يتماشى مع فكره هو فقط!

لا و الشئ المضحك، إن كل العُلماء الذين يقتبسون منهم، هم مؤمنين و خادمين و حتى مبشرين بإسم المسيح.. افلا فكرت يا عزيز المسلم بهذه ولو للحظة؟

ضياع الأصل لا يعني إنه غير موجود أو تم حريقه أن تمزيقه، بل هو غير مُكتشف، فقد يكون مطمور في أحد الأثار القديم، قد يكون مُمزق لأوصال صغيرة، قل يكون محفوظ في أماكن لا نعرفها.. اما ضياع الأصل فقد تم بعد ما نُسخ منه بطبيعة الحال، فكل النسخ القديمة نسخت من الأصل و الأقدم منها نسخ من النُسخ و هكذا.

عدم توفر النسخ التي كتبها التلاميذ و الرسل حالياً لا يعني بالضرورة عدم صحة المخطوطات التي نقلت عنها. أي عمل تراثي قديم غير متوفرة أصوله بل نسخه فقط... لكن من يقرأ ومن يفهم..


----------



## Michael (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحقيقة أشهد لقوة مداخلة اخريستوس انتى التى هى نابعة من دراستة على عكس خوليو او فالنقل عبد الله الباهتة المنقولة المبتورة كعادة المسلمين، واتسائل ،،، اين خوليو ؟؟ اهل يستنجد باحد من المسلمين لمساعدتة بالورطة التى ورط نفسة فيها ام سنراة عائدا ويقول كلامك غلط كلامك غلط دون ان نرى تفنيد لكل سطر من اسطر اخريستوس انستى ؟؟

لنتابع ونرى ...
*


----------



## antonius (21 نوفمبر 2009)

خوليو فيين؟؟ 
يا جماعة ايه البطأ دة كله؟؟
هل في الامر سر؟ هل خوليو يكتب مشاركات خوليو؟ بدأت اشك صدقوني!! لما يأخذ كل هذا الوقت!؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*اصبرو على خوليو على هذا الصمت ونصبر *

*معه وقت محدد لمدة اسبوعين وبعدها يغلق*​


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2009)

antonius قال:


> خوليو فيين؟؟
> يا جماعة ايه البطأ دة كله؟؟
> هل في الامر سر؟ هل خوليو يكتب مشاركات خوليو؟ بدأت اشك صدقوني!! لما يأخذ كل هذا الوقت!؟


 

حوارات أخر زمن يا antonius

كان على الأقل يدخل المحاور و يعلن إعداده للرد كما هو المعتاد، و ليس التغيب 8 أيام دون نفس!

على أي حال، نحن نتسأل فقط ولا نحكم على أحد. لننتظر عل الرد قريب.. لكن المانع الوحيد إن التأخير بهذا الشكل يؤدي إلى فقدان الرغبة في المتابعة و التعليق..


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*خوليو معتاد انه يكتب رد على كل حرف في مشاركة الطرف المحاور له
واقول كل حرف وليس كل موضوع مما يستهلك بالفعل الكثير من الوقت بلا طائل !!!
وحقيقة اندهش انا ايضا من تلك الغيبة خاصة انه - وحسب الاتفاق - يخضع لكل التعريفات المسيحية الموجودة في مشاركتي ولكي يناقشها عليه التقدم بطلب للادارة لتغيير الموضوع !!!!
والغريب ايضا انه يشارك بحماسة في المنتديات الاسلامية التي نقل اليها الموضوع !!!! في نفس الوقت الذي غاب فيه عنا اسبوع - بسبب سوء الاحوال الجوية - كان له اكثر من 25 مشاركة طويلة في مالا يقل عن اربع منتديات اسلامية تنقل المناظرة !!!!!!
في انتظار خوليو - ولعل الاحوال الجوية عنده تحسنت - *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *في انتظار خوليو - ولعل الاحوال الجوية عنده تحسنت -*



*
الهم طولك يا روح ؟؟؟

انسحب احسن ........*


----------



## صوت الرب (23 نوفمبر 2009)

التأخير في كل رد له سلبيات كثيرة
أرجو أن يتجنبها خوليو


----------



## kholio5 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> و ليس التغيب 8 أيام دون نفس!
> .


 

*أين هو غياب ثمان أيام هذه التي تقولون عنها ؟؟*

*الاستاذ أخريستوس أنهى دمج المداخلات يوم 19*
*ونحن في يوم 23*

*23-19= 4 أيام فقط :a82:*

*أنا لم أقل كلمة واحدة حينما تأخر الزميل أخريستوس في كتابة الردود أو في دمج المداخلات *

*فان كان دمج المداخلات تطلب من الزميل يومين كاميلين فهل يكون ردي جاهزا في أربع ايام ؟؟*

*هكذا تساهمون في تضييع الوقت أكثر حينما اشاهد مثل هذه التعليقات !!!*

*وأعتقد أن قانون المناظرة واضح في المدة المعطاة لطرفي الحوار !!!*


*في صدد اعداد المشاكركة ان شاء الله (ولا تزعلوا اهه) *


----------



## kholio5 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *خوليو معتاد انه يكتب رد على كل حرف في مشاركة الطرف المحاور له*
> *واقول كل حرف وليس كل موضوع مما يستهلك بالفعل الكثير من الوقت بلا طائل !!!*




*حلو انك عارف طبيعتي قولهم بقى* 


*



وحقيقة اندهش انا ايضا من تلك الغيبة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أي غيبة ؟؟*
*هي بس اربعة ايام بعد دمجك للمشاركات *

*وأنا هنا اسجل هذه النقطة لعدم اللجوء لدمج المشاركات حتى يبقى آخر تاريخ مسجل في آخر مشاركة وليس أن نأخذ في كتابة المشاركات عشرة أيام وندمجها باول مشاركة لنقول ان الطرف الآخر غاب عشرة أيام !!! *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			أي غيبة ؟؟
هي بس اربعة ايام بعد دمجك للمشاركات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا دمجت مشاركاتي بعد ثلاثة ايام من كتابتي لها للاطمئنان ان كل المشتركين في الموضوع عرفوا بها
وبعدين مال الدمج ومال ردك يعني الدمج عطلك في ايه  ... كان يكفي تسجيل حضورك وابلاغك بالموعد 
مش عاوز اجابه
في الانتظار *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

> وأنا هنا اسجل هذه النقطة لعدم اللجوء لدمج المشاركات حتى يبقى آخر تاريخ مسجل في آخر مشاركة وليس أن نأخذ في كتابة المشاركات عشرة أيام وندمجها باول مشاركة لنقول ان الطرف الآخر غاب عشرة أيام !!!


تاريخ الدمج مسجل في تاريخ اخر تعديل بالمشاركة الاولى ...


----------



## Eva Maria (24 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> [/color][/font][/size]
> 
> *حلو انك عارف طبيعتي قولهم بقى*
> 
> ...


*
يعني خدها بالعقل !!!
هل تتخيل ان الاستاذ اخرستوس انستي وضع اخر مشاركة له قبل اربعة او خمسة أيام ؟!! 
:t9:
أي تعديل يسجل التاريخ الاخير يا زميل خوليو !!!*


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *أين هو غياب ثمان أيام هذه التي تقولون عنها ؟؟*
> 
> *الاستاذ أخريستوس أنهى دمج المداخلات يوم 19*
> *ونحن في يوم 23*
> ...



هل فعلاً تعتقد إنك تغيبت لأربعة أيام فقط من اخر مشاركة؟ 
الأخ اخرستوس انستي وضع مشاركته الأخيرة في الموضوع بداية يوم 16 و أنت لم تظهر إلا يوم 23 لتعترض على ال 8 أيام و ليس للمشاركة في الحوار؟




> *أنا لم أقل كلمة واحدة حينما تأخر الزميل أخريستوس في كتابة الردود أو في دمج المداخلات *
> 
> *فان كان دمج المداخلات تطلب من الزميل يومين كاميلين فهل يكون ردي جاهزا في أربع ايام ؟؟*




و نحن لم نقل أي شئ سوى التساؤل و تقديم النصيحة لعدم التأخر لكي لا يكون الموضوع مُملاً و يفقد المتابعين لهفتم في المتابعة.


الأخ اخرستوس انستي دمج مشاركته بعد ايام لكي لا تختلط عليك الآمور.







> *في صدد اعداد المشاكركة ان شاء الله (ولا تزعلوا اهه) *




و على أي حال، إن كانت 8 ايام ام 4، تفضل بطرح ما عندك بأقرب فرصة مُمكن لكن بدون ضغوطات طبعاً. 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kholio5 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*باذن الله تعالى أكمل المداخلات بعد أيام عيد الأضحى *
*فأرجو ألا أكون مثقلا عليكم في ذلك *

*نلتقي في ساعة خير ان شاء الله تعالى *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*انت تحسسني انك تجهز لدكتوراه !! *
*مشكلتك تضيع الوقت ... ولا تملك ادبيات البحث العلمي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*تفنيد المشاركة رقم 9 لخوليو   #9*



*خوليو حاول جاهدا بكل الطرق ان يحول الكرة الى هدف الكلام الحرفى وانا احيه لأنه بذل مجهودا خرافيا فى تجميع كل هذا*
*خوليوا اتى بإستشهادات وفى النهاية اعطى ملخص ليس له علاقة بكل ما قيل تماما كما فعل فى المداخلة الأولى له*
*سنبدأ بتفنيد كل كلامه دون ان نترك كلمة واحدة*

كانت مدخلته تدور فى عدة محاور اساسية هى



*وهم المتابعون الى ان كلمه " كلمة الله " تعنى كلمة الله المكتوبة الحرفية 
*
*حول كلمه " مكتوب " 
*
*حول كلمة " تحريف " *

*وسنفند كل كلامه
*


> القس أنطونيوس فكري يقول في تفسير هذا النص​
> إذاً الإيمان بالخبر= الخبر في الإنجليزية HEARING أي *سماع*. وكلمة الخبر هنا راجعة علي كلمة *خبرنا* في الآية السابقة. والمعني أنه لابد من *الاستماع لكلمة الله* حتى يؤمن الإنسان، فبداية الإيمان ونموه تأتي من *السماع*، *سماع* كلمة الله= *الخبر* بكلمة الله. ولأن الخبر هو كلمة الله فمن يرفض الكلمة التي *كرز بها الرسل*، فإنه يرفض الله.


*هل وجدتم يا احبائى اى كلمة هنا تقول ان الكملة هى كلمه حرفيه مكتوبة ومدونة ؟؟

بل وعلى الأكثر فقد ذكر ان هذة الكلمة مسموعة اكثر من مرة وفى النهاية حسمها بقوله (*  *كرز بها الرسل** ) ومن باب العلم بالشئ الرسل لم يكرزوا بإنجيلا مكتوبا بل سماعا وهذا يؤكد ان الحرف فى الكتاب المقدس لم يؤمن احد آبائنا به*




> القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي يقول في تفسير هذا النص
> 
> لقد سبق فأنبأ إشعياء أنه ليس الجميع يطيعون الإنجيل، إذ يرفض كثير من اليهود *خبر* *التبشير* الذي سبق فأعلنه النبي نفسه (إش 53: 1). هو قدّم *الخبر* ليؤمنوا بالإنجيل، لكنهم لم* يسمعوا*، مع أن الأمم الذين في أقاصي المسكونة سمعوا وآمنوا، وهكذا صاروا شهودًا على اليهود.


*نأتى هنا الى نفس التعليم ان الإيمان فى ها الوقت كان سماعا عن الرسل الأطهار ولا وجود للفكر الذى يريد ان يمرره خوليوا بأن هناك اى دليل على الحرفية*


* هيا بنا لنرى ماذا استخلص الزميل من التفسيرين*



> إن وضوح الرسالة يعتمد في الأساس على ما فيها من *عبارات و كلمات*
> فلن تصل لنا رسالة إلا إن قرأنا *كلماتها و مفرداتها* و أكيد أن الرسالة يتغير مضمونها و الهدف منها إن تم التغيير في *عباراتها و كلماتها*


*
لاحظنا الآن ما يريد ان يمرره لنا ..

من اين اتيت بهذا الفكر او حتى بهذة الحروف ؟؟؟
من قال ان الرسالة تعتمد على المفردات والحروف والعبارات ؟؟؟

النصوص تقول كلمة الله وليست كلمات الله 
من اين اتيت بهذا الفكر  ؟؟؟*



> أمّا سلاح السيّد المضاد فهو كلمة الله. إذ كان في كل تجربة يستند على الكلمة الإلهيّة المكتوبة بقوله: "مكتوب..."، وهو بهذا يحملنا إليه ككلمة الله المتجسّد لنختفي فيه، ونتمسّك بالكلمة المكتوبة التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه


*طبعا التفسير مبتور ولكن دعونا نضع التفسير الكامل*


لعلّ الشيطان قد صار في حيرة إذ رأى ذاك الذي قال      عنه الآب السماوي: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب" أثناء العماد، يجوع! فتشكّك في      أمره، لهذا في كل تجربة كان يودّ أن يتأكّد من بنوّته لله، قائلاً: "إن كنت      ابن الله" وكما يقول القدّيس جيروم: [يقصد إبليس بكل هذه التجارب أن      يعرف إن كان هو بحق ابن الله، ولكن المخلّص كان مدققًا في إجابته، تاركًا إيّاه      في شك.] ولعلّه أ*راد أن يستخدم ذات السلاح الذي يهاجم به البشريّة*، سلاح      *التشكيك* في أُبوّة الله لنا ورعايته وعنايته بنا... أمّا سلاح السيّد المضاد      فهو كلمة الله. إذ كان في كل تجربة يستند على الكلمة الإلهيّة *المكتوبة* بقوله:      *"مكتوب..."*، وهو بهذا يحملنا إليه ككلمة الله المتجسّد لنختفي فيه، ونتمسّك *     بالكلمة المكتوبة* التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه، كقول الرسول: "ألستم تعلمون أننا      سندين ملائكة؟" (1 كو 6: 3)​ 



أرأيتم كيف انه يحاول بكل الطرق ان يممر فكر غير موجود اصلا فى التفسير ؟؟؟


التفسير يتحدث عن قوة مواجهة ابليس بكلمة الله ولم يتحدث عن الكلمات والحروف والأرقام !
​



> القس أنطونيوس فكري
> 
> والسيد المسيح قهر الشيطان بعدم إبلاغه مراده واحتقاره لوسائل الإغراء التي اتبعها معه. ولاحظ أن المسيح يستخدم سلاح كلمة الله بقوله *مكتوب*. فالكلمة المقدسة هي سيف ذو حدين وهي سيف الروح


*هنا يحاول الزميل خوليوا ان سستنجد بكلمة " مكتوب " ونسى ان التجربه كلها كانت ايضا بكلمة " مكتوب " من جهة الشيطان !!

وهنا يحدثنا ابونا انطونيوس فكرى عن ضرورة الرد بكلمة الله واهميتها فى الرد* 





> القمص تادرس ملطي
> 
> أمّا سلاح السيّد المضاد فهو *كلمة الله*. إذ كان في كل تجربة يستند على *الكلمة الإلهيّة المكتوبة* بقوله: *"مكتوب..."*، وهو بهذا يحملنا إليه ككلمة الله المتجسّد لنختفي فيه، *ونتمسّك بالكلمة المكتوبة* التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه


*هنا يحاول الزميل خوليوا ان يقول لنا من خلال التفسير ان المطلوب هو التمسك بالحرف ومع ان التفسير لم يقل هذا الا انه نسى آخر سطر فى اقتباسة وهو السبب فى حفظ الكلمة وهو ( التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه
 )  .*




> لو أن قصد الله من الكتاب المقدس هو أن يكون مجـرد دليل للطريق إلى السماء، إذاً لكان كتاب أصغر حجماً منه كافياً لهذا الغرض. لكن بين أيدينا كتاب ما أنفعه لنا كما سنوضح الآن.


*

عاود الزميل خوليو هنا الى بتر النصوص كليا من السياق ليص الى معنى يخدم غرضه ولكن دعونا نرى بماذا علل استخدامه لهذة القطعة وبين ما يقوله النص فى السياق وفى نفس المقاله*



> نقرأ معا قليلا في أهمية *الكلمة والحرف* في الكتاب المقدس و ان وصول الايمان والرسالة و التعليم لابد أن ينبني *على كل كلمة مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس*


*نقتبس من نفس المصدر الذى اتى به لنبين بتره للنصوص و ايهام القارئ بفهم خاطئ*



> *فالكتاب         المقدس يحتوي على فكر الله،         وحالة الإنسان، وطريق الخلاص،         ومكافأة القديسين، وهلاك الخطاة.*





> *وكلمة         الله ليست فقط المرشد في رحلتنا         للأبدية، بل إنها تعطي المؤهلات         الإلهية لهذه الأبدية؛ إذ بها         تولد النفس الولادة الثانية (إش55:         10، 11، يو3: 5، يع1: 18، 1بط1: 23)، وبها         تتحكم للخلاص (2تى3: 15)، وبها         يتغير مسار الإنسان (مز19: 7) وبدون         ذلك لا يمكن لأحد أن يرى أو يدخل         ملكوت الله.*



*ثم يأتى الى اغرب محاولاته على الإطلاق حيث قدم لنا قول احد الحكماء ويريد ان يلزمنا به*



> *لكننا         نتذكـر هنا كلام أحد الحكماء قال:         لو أن قصد الله من الكتاب المقدس         هو أن يكون مجـرد دليل للطريق         إلى السماء، إذاً لكان كتاب أصغر         حجماً منه كافياً لهذا الغرض.         لكن بين أيدينا كتاب ما أنفعه         لنا كما سنوضح الآن.*


*

وانا اسألك واسأل هذا الحكيم من الذى وضع هذة القاعدة انه بصغر او بكبر الكتاب توضح الرسالة ؟؟؟*


*
ثم ينهى هذة المقالة التى لم يقدم فيها الا نقطة عداد ليتم بدء العد من جديد الى المدة القصوى المقررة لغياب المناظر

وتعالوا لنرى ماذا كتب*




> كذلك بالتصفح نجد تحذيرا ووعيدا في نصوص الكتاب المقدس ممن يتعمد *تحريف الكتاب المقدس*





> خر-23-
> 1 لاَ تَقْبَلْ *خَبَراً* كَاذِباً. وَلاَ تَضَعْ يَدَكَ مَعَ الْمُنَافِقِ لِتَكُونَ شَاهِدَ ظُلْمٍ.
> 2 لاَ تَتْبَعِ الْكَثِيرِينَ إِلَى فَِعْلِ الشَّرِّ وَلاَ تُجِبْ فِي دَعْوَى مَائِلاً وَرَاءَ الْكَثِيرِينَ لِلتَّحْرِيفِ
> 
> ...


*صراحة لا اعلم ماذا فى هذا الكلام يستشهد به ؟؟؟

النصوص والتفسيرات تتحدث عن عدم قبول التعاليم او الإشاعات الغير مصدقة وغير المؤكدة ولك تتكلم عن التحريف بأى شكل من الأشكال

*


> تث-4-2: لا تَزِيدُوا عَلى الكَلامِ الذِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ وَلا تُنَقِّصُوا مِنْهُ لِتَحْفَظُوا وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمُ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهَا
> 
> 
> ونجد في آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس :
> ...





> كانت مشاركتي هذه لتبيين :
> 
> * -اهمية الكلمة او الحرف بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس لأجل هدف توصيل الرسالة


*
من اين استخلصت هذا المفهوم ؟؟؟
وماذا قدمت ادله عليه ؟؟*



> فهل يمكن وجود تحذير على أمر مستحيل الحدوث ؟؟


*والإجابة نعم يمكن من عدة اوجة 

نذكر منهم اثنين

من الذى وضع القاعدة ان لكل تحذير امر محتمل الحدوث ؟؟

التحذير يمكن ان يكون لترهيب البشر لهذا الفعل فقط وليس لثباته حدوثه *



*فى النهاية اريد ان اذكر بعض الآيات الى تزيل اللبس هذا*

*هل يمكن ان يحرف الكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

*فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء و الارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل 
(مت  5 :  18)*

*هل العصمة هى للحرف ام التعليم ؟*

*و اما الان فقد تحررنا من الناموس اذ مات الذي كنا ممسكين فيه حتى نعبد بجدة الروح لا بعتق الحرف 
(رو  7 :  6)

الذي جعلنا كفاة لان نكون خدام عهد جديد لا الحرف بل الروح لان الحرف يقتل و لكن الروح يحيي 
(2كو  3 :  6)

الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح و حياة 
(يو  6 :  63)*​


----------



## kholio5 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا تستعجل يا استاذ مولكا فهناك كلمة (يتبع) في آخر المشاركة وستكون المشاركة التالية مكملة وموضحة للمشاركة السابقة *
*فلا تستعجل *


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *لا تستعجل يا استاذ مولكا فهناك كلمة (يتبع) في آخر المشاركة وستكون المشاركة التالية مكملة وموضحة للمشاركة السابقة *
> *فلا تستعجل *



*اهلا وسهلا استاذ خوليو وكل عام وانتم بكل الخير والحب*
​*
بس سؤال بسيط هل كلمة " يتع " أّرت فى تغير فحوى هذة المقالة الأخيرة لك ؟

**للتبسيط*​*
هل يتبع على نفس الأسلوب من ان الإستشهادات تتكلم فى شئ وحضرتك تتكلم فى شئ ؟
ام يتبع وجودك معنا و ان هذة المشاركة هى بمثابه زر (Reset) كى يعاود العداد العد للمدة المقررة ؟؟؟

**ملحوظة : كل المشارة الماضية لا تحتوى على استخلاصك الأخير الذى وضعته *​*
**يوجد شئ فى علم النفس اسمه " الإسقاط " وهو يعرف فى علم النفس وتطبيق على موضوعنا هذا*​*
**انك تحاول ايصال فكرة معينه غير موجودة اصلا فى الكلام وتنتظر بفارغ الصبر الى ان ينتهى الإقتباس المبتور لتضع ما تود ان تسقطه على النصوص التفسيرية وتتضح هذة العملية جدا كلما زادت التباعد بين الإقتباس وبين التعليق الخاص بك .


**دمت بصحة وسلام* ​


----------



## kholio5 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*



اهلا وسهلا استاذ خوليو وكل عام وانتم بكل الخير والحب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أهلا وسهلا بك و أشكرك على ان ناديتني باستاذ وأنا لست اهلا لذلك أنا مجرد مفتش للكتب *



*



بس سؤال بسيط هل كلمة " يتع " أّرت فى تغير فحوى هذة المقالة الأخيرة لك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لم أفهم *
*ما معنى (أرت) ؟؟*
*هل تقصد (أردت) !!!*
*ام تقصد (قرات) !!*
*أم *
*أم *
*أم*

*شفت الحرف قديش مهم :t9: (لتصل الرسالة) *​ 

​


*



هل يتبع على نفس الأسلوب من ان الإستشهادات تتكلم فى شئ وحضرتك تتكلم فى شئ ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الحكم للقارئ في ذلك *
*وكل قارئ يقرأ المشاركة كاملة وليس باقتطاعات منها *
*فأنت لم تضع كل ما تم ذكره في المشاركة *
*لماذا يا ترى ؟؟ !!!*


*



ام يتبع وجودك معنا و ان هذة المشاركة هى بمثابه زر (Reset) كى يعاود العداد العد للمدة المقررة ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*يعلم الله وحده كم أبدل من المجهود في تحضير المداخلات من تجميع للاستشهادات او تصوير للكتب و ذلك ياخذ الوقت الكثير كما اني قلت لمحاوري ان تواجدي على الانترنت يكون محسوبا نظرا لظروف العمل كذلك *
*وحتى ان كان الاسم موجودا فلا اكون متواجدا امام الجهاز *​ 

*



ملحوظة : كل المشارة الماضية لا تحتوى على استخلاصك الأخير الذى وضعته 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*لم أرى أنك أشرت الى كل المشاركة بل الى الثلث منها فقط*
*كما أنك ربطت باستخلاصات مع مواضع غير مواضعها  *​



*



يوجد شئ فى علم النفس اسمه " الإسقاط " وهو يعرف فى علم النفس وتطبيق على موضوعنا هذا

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الاسقاط هو من علوم الرياضيات وليس النفس *
*اما في علم النفس فالموجود هو (الاسقاط النجمي) *Astral Projection​



*



انك تحاول ايصال فكرة معينه غير موجودة اصلا فى الكلام وتنتظر بفارغ الصبر الى ان ينتهى الإقتباس المبتور لتضع ما تود ان تسقطه على النصوص التفسيرية وتتضح هذة العملية جدا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*نفسي بس اشوف ادعاءات البتر تلك التي تتحدوثن عنها في كل وقت !!*
*لم أجد أحدا اشار الى هذا البتر المزعوم !!!*

*وكما نصحتك فلا تستعجل وسترى في المشاركة القادمة من أين أتيت بتلك التلخيصات *​
*



كلما زادت التباعد بين الإقتباس وبين التعليق الخاص بك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*هذا عائد الى صندوق التحرير في المنتدى وليس لي*
*فأصل المشاركة عندي على الوورد ليس فيها تباعد فاني أكتبها على الوورد للتدقيق قبل وضعها في المنتدى وربما يكون عدم توافق الفونت هو السبب  *​



*



دمت بصحة وسلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*ولك بمثله*​


----------



## kholio5 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*



الاسقاط هو من علوم الرياضيات وليس النفس 
اما في علم النفس فالموجود هو (الاسقاط النجمي)Astral Projection

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*عفوا تدارك اخطات هنا *
*فهناك في علم النفس ما سيمى ( الاسقاط النفسي)Projection *
*على مبدأ رمتني بدائها وانسلت*
*أظن في الناس كما أظن في نفسي*


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كان من الأجدر ان يكون الحوار في معنى العصمة الكتابية لانه من المواضح إن عزيزنا الأخ kholio5 له فكرة آخرى عن معنى العصمة في المسيحية و بالتالي يُريد فرضها علينا!

أن يكون كلام الكتاب المقدس كلام يؤثر في حياتنا بكل كلمة فيه هو شئ و أن يكون الوحي الكتاب يُملى على الكتاب بالحرف هو شئ آخر

أن تكون الكلمة الإلهية مكتوب هو شئ و أن تكون هذه الكلمة مكتوبة بإملاء حرفي من الله هو شئ آخر

أن تكون كلمة الله مكتوبة كشاهد على الإيمان هو شئ و أن تكون هذه الكلمة منزلة بالحرف على الكاتب هو شئ آخر

أن يكون في الكتاب المقدس هدف في محتواه أكبر من الخلاص و إنما دستور حياة هو شئ و أن يكون محتواه مكتوب بالإملاء الحرفي من الوحي هو شئ آخر

أن تحمل كلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس معاني و إرشادات في حياتنا بصورة مفصلة بحيث كل كلمة لها تأثير و تغيير لحياتنا هو شئ، و أن تكون هذه الكلمة مُنزلة حرفية هو شئ ثاني

أن نسمي الكتاب المقدس بصورة عامة بكلمة الله هو شئ، و بين أن نقصد كلمة بعدد حروفها المحدود هو شئ ثاني

أن يعد الله أن كلمته لن تزول للأبد هو شئ و أن تكون هذه الكلمة مُنزلة بالحرف و محفوظة بالحرف هو شئ ثاني، فأخطاء النسخ لا تُزيل كلام الله فكلام الله لا يحفظ في مخطوطات بل الله يحفظه بحسب قدرته و قوته

أن تكون كلمة الله خالدة غير زائلة هو شئ و أن نقول بنسخ ما كُتب بالوحي بحسب القدرة البشرية هو شئ آخر

أن نُخبئ و نحفظ كلمة الله التي فيها إرشاد لحياتنا هو شئ و أن يكون هذا الحفظ و هذا الإرشدا حرفي هو شئ آخر

أن يُحذر الكتاب المقدس بعدم الزيادة و النقصان في الخبر هو شئ و أن يكون الوحي بالحرف هو شئ آخر


كل ما تم ذكره من نصوص و تفاسير متفقين عليه، بل و نعرفه قبل أن تعرفه أنت، لكن نختلف معك في تفسيرك و تسييرك للكلام. كل ما ذكرته لا يمت بشعرة واحدة لأن يكون الوحي بالحرف، كل ما ذكرته لا يمت بشعرة واحدة ان يكون النسخ معصوم، كل ما ذكرته لا يمت بشعرة واحدة لأن يكون للعصمة الكتابية..

كتبت لك المواضيع التي دخلت بها و وضحت لك إن هناك فرق بينها و بين الموضوع الذي تناقشوا فيه.

عجبي يا أخ kholio5 كيف أدعيت في بداية الموضوع أنك لن تتكلم الا بكلام العلماء، و ها انت تأخذ الكلام و تستنتج إستنتاج آخر لا علاقة له بالنص. الإقتباس من العلماء و المصادر يكون عن طريق إقتباس مباشر لتأكيد وجهة نظر، لا إقتباس لكلام و من ثم تحليله و تفسيره بمزاجك. إن أردت الإقتباس من العلماء فعليك أن تقتبس من أشخاص قالوا إن الوحي حرفي و تدونه حرفي و عصمته حرفية (لن تجد مهما بحثت) و اما اقتباساتك التي لا علاقة لها بالموضوع فلن تؤخر و لن تقدم في الموضوع حبة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

> *أهلا وسهلا بك و أشكرك على ان ناديتني باستاذ وأنا لست اهلا لذلك أنا مجرد مفتش للكتب*



*لا انت استاذ  بل واستاذ طبع ولكن المهم استاذ فى ماذا ؟؟؟

انت استاذ لأنك تعلمنا كيف نُخرج من الكتب ما نظن انه يخدم غرضنا*



> *شفت الحرف قديش مهم :t9: (لتصل الرسالة)*


*اه طيب نبدأ*

*اولا : لم ارى ان الحرف مهم ابدا 
*
*ثانيا : كلمة " قديش " هل تعرف ماذا تطلق فى اللغة العربية ؟؟؟
*​*
تنطق  " قد اية " وايضا لكى توصل لى معنى هذة الجملة لابد ان تضبطها ، هذا لإيصال الرسالة ايضا !!

كلمة " شفت " ليست عربية بالمرة بل كتب " رأيت " فهل انا لم افهم من كلمة " شفت " ماذا تقصده ؟؟* 
*
ثم هل هذة الجملة سؤال ؟؟؟ 
طبعا عرفت انا اقثد اية ؟؟

ومع ذلك فهمت انه سؤال استنكارى مع انك لم تضع علامة الإستفهام ( ؟ )  !!

هل معنى جملتك هذة انك تعترض على الأخطاء الإملائية ؟؟؟

ثم انك لو تابعت كلامى لسوف تجدنى كتبت أكثر من مرة الكلمة الصحيحة 
حيث قلت

*


> *هل يتبع على نفس الأسلوب من ان الإستشهادات تتكلم فى شئ وحضرتك تتكلم فى شئ ؟*


وايضا 


> *ام يتبع وجودك معنا و ان هذة المشاركة هى بمثابه زر (reset) كى يعاود العداد العد للمدة المقررة ؟؟؟*


*
أرأيت ان الحرف لا يهم بالمرة ؟؟؟

*


> *وكل قارئ يقرأ المشاركة كاملة وليس باقتطاعات منها*



*عفوا ، اسمها تفصيلات وليست إقتطاعات

وهل تقصد من ذلك ان مشاركتك لا تقوى على التفصيل بل لابد ان توضع كلها حتى لا يعلم فحوى كل جملة منها ؟؟

*


> *فأنت لم تضع كل ما تم ذكره في المشاركة *
> *لماذا يا ترى ؟؟ !!!*


*
عفوا ، هل نسيت انى لست أنا المُناظر فى مداخلتى ؟؟

إذا كنت تريد ان افصل مداخلاتك حرف حرف فقط كل ما عليك هو ذِكر ذلك فى مداخلتك القادمة
اما عن السبب فأنا افضل ان لا ارد عليها الآن لسبب ما سوف تعرفه سريعا جدا فور رد الأستاذ إخرستوس هذا كله بعد ردك 

هل نسيت انك كتبت كلمة " يتبع " !! ؟؟؟؟

*


> *يعلم الله وحده كم أبدل من المجهود في تحضير المداخلات من تجميع للاستشهادات او تصوير للكتب و ذلك ياخذ الوقت الكثير كما اني قلت لمحاوري ان تواجدي على الانترنت يكون محسوبا نظرا لظروف العمل كذلك *
> *وحتى ان كان الاسم موجودا فلا اكون متواجدا امام الجهاز *


* 

اولا : اعلم انك تبذل مجهود خارق جدا جدا جدا فى تجميع كل هذة الإستشهادات لأننا نراها ونرى فكرك فيها فور وضعك لها !!
ثانيا : من المفترض ان شخص مثلك مسئول عن منتدى اسلامى يكون لديه كل هذة الإستشهادات والإقتباسات جاهزة معه وهذا ليس بكلامى بل بكلامك انت 
فأنت قلت
*


> *لا تقلق من هذه الناحية*
> *بل سألتزم بما جاء في المفهوم والفكر المسيحي للعصمة والتحريف*



*وايضا*



> *1- الكتاب المقدس*
> *بكل ترجماته *
> *(نسخة الفانديك) .. (النسخة العربية المشتركة) .. (النسخة الكاثوليكية) .. (نسخة الحياة طبعة السويد) . (ونسخة الحياة طبعة جى سى سنتر) ..(النسخة البوليسية للعهد الجديد) .. (النسخة العربية المبسطة طبعة المركز العالمى لترجمة الكتاب المقدس) . (نسخة الملك جيمس) .(الرهبانية اليسوعية _ بولس باسيم .. دار الشروق بيروت .)*
> 
> *اضافة الى مراجع أخرى تكون كلها مراجع مسيحية *



*وايضا*



> وعند تناول احد اعداد الكتاب المقدس يكون من خلال التفسير المعتمد ..
> 
> *موافق*





> واعلم صديقي انك بالتأكيد ترفض فكريا اغلب التفاسير المسيحية لذا فيجب ان تطرح التفسير المعتمد وتوضح لما ترفض هذا التفسير باسلوب علمي ...
> 
> *موافق*



*هل رأيت يا صديقى انك اخبرتنا بأنك سوف تعتمد على تفاسيرنا فى المناظرة ؟؟

فهل قلت لنا هذا وانت لم تحضر استشهاداتك وعدتها ؟؟؟

هل وضعت لنا اسماء الترجمات لكتابنا المقدس وانت لم تعرف بعد ما هو مطلوب منها ؟؟؟


*


> *كما اني قلت لمحاوري ان تواجدي على الانترنت يكون محسوبا نظرا لظروف العمل كذلك *
> *وحتى ان كان الاسم موجودا فلا اكون متواجدا امام الجهاز *



*محاورك قال لنا انك وضعت فى منتدياتك مداخلات طويلة وكثيرة فكيف يستقيم هذا مع ما قلت عنه الآن ؟؟؟*





> *لم أرى أنك أشرت الى كل المشاركة بل الى الثلث منها فقط*



*ليس الثلث بل يزيد عن النصف وليس مطلوب منى ان اجب على كل مداخلتك كما اخبرتك  انى سوف افعل هذا بعد ان يضع الأستاذ إخرستوس ردا على مشاركتك الذى لم تضعها الى الآن !!


لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت !!

ولكن هل هذا اعتبره دليلا ضمنيا على سقوط " ثلث " مشاركتك وان ما ذكرته انا صحيح ؟

*


> *كما أنك ربطت باستخلاصات مع مواضع غير مواضعها*


*
مع انك اجدت الحرف لكنك لم تجد - على ما اعقد - ايصال الرسالة

ماذا تقصد بإستخلاصاتى ؟؟؟

اان لم استخلص اصلا بل ظللت واخرجت النصوص !!

اكيد فى مواضع غير مواضعها لأنى لا احب بتر النصوص لأن كاتب التفسير او او او  لم يكتب ما إقتبسته دون ربطه بالباقى فلذلك لا يحق لى ان اقتبس دون السياق العام

فيمكن ان يذكر اى كاتب جزء فى كتاب على سبيل الرفض فهل آتى انا بهذا الجزء على سبيل ان الكاتب ذكره فى كتابه بل واقول انى استشهد بمراجعك

*


> *الاسقاط هو من علوم الرياضيات وليس النفس *
> *اما في علم النفس فالموجود هو (الاسقاط النجمي)*astral projection


*
اعتقد انك رددت على نفسك فليس لى حاجة ان ارد عليك فى هذة النقطة

وللمعلومات العامة هناك 13 نوع من الإسقاط وانت مارست نفس اسلوبك فى انى حينما ذكرت كلمة " اسقاط " تكلمت بعدها بشرحها وانت بترت الكلمة من شرحها وتكلمت فقط فى الكلمة

*


> *نفسي بس اشوف ادعاءات البتر تلك التي تتحدوثن عنها في كل وقت !!*


*
هل تقصد " تتحدثون " ؟؟؟؟

هل رأيت انى فهمت الرسالة بالرغم من الخطأ ؟؟؟

هل علمت ان الحرف ليس بمهم فى ادنى درجة حتى ؟؟؟

اما عن انك نفسك تشوف

لو قرأت ما ذكرت انا هاتشوف كدة كويس أوى *
*
*


> *لم أجد أحدا اشار الى هذا البتر المزعوم !!!*



*هذة مشكلتك انت ولكن هل هذة فعلا صيحيحة ؟؟

ألم تر انى اقتبست وفندت كلامك فى اثناء نسخك ولصقك لترد علىّ ؟؟

ألم تر رد ا/إخرستوس فند كلامك سواء هنا او فى المناظرة ؟؟*



> *وكما نصحتك فلا تستعجل وسترى في المشاركة القادمة من أين أتيت بتلك التلخيصات *


*
ليس مطلوب بل وليس متفق عليه ان تُلخص الإقتباسات لأن التلخيص يعتمد على عدة نقاط منها
**1. انك تلخص على حسب قدرة فهمك من الإستيعاب
2. انك تلخص ما تحب
3. انك تلخص ما لن نراه اصلا
*​*
فيكفى ان تذكر الجزء المطلوب وذكر المرجع لنرجع اليه نحن ونتأكد !!*



> *هذا عائد الى صندوق التحرير في المنتدى وليس لي*
> *فأصل المشاركة عندي على الوورد ليس فيها تباعد فاني أكتبها على الوورد للتدقيق قبل وضعها في المنتدى وربما يكون عدم توافق الفونت هو السبب*


*
هذة المشاركة لك هى خير دليل على ان العصمة ليست لحرف وسترى

من قال انى اقصد التباعد المسافات الإملائية ؟؟؟؟؟

انا اتكلم عن التباعد بين التلخيص والإقتباس 

أعرفت انه لابد من عصمة الرسالة حتى لايفهم منها اشياء خطأ ؟؟؟
أرأيت انه مع ان الحرف موجود وصحيح وثابت إلا انك أخطأت فهم الرسالة التى اردت إيصالها لك ؟؟*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

من الواضح ان محاوري العزيز يصر على تغيير موضوع المناظرة
المناظرة كالاتفاق المثبت حول مصادر الكتاب المقدس
والمحاور يصر على نقد اتفاقه كما وضحت في نهاية مداخلتي ويخوض في موضوع العصمة
لا مانع لدي ..
ولكن ما رأي الادارة ؟
وهل سيظل العنوان كما هو ؟


----------



## المتعب باك (1 ديسمبر 2009)

متابع بشغف مداخلتك القادمه أستاذي الفاضل خوليو ......


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*احببت ان اعلق على هذة المداخلة التى اذهلتنى تقريبا فى كل سطورهاو صورها المرفوعه على منتدى ---- ولكن دعونا نبدأ

قبل كل شئ لابد ان نهنئ الأستاذ الفاضل خوليوا بعيد الأضحى المبارك اعاده الله عليه وعلينا بكل الخير والحب والسعادة


ونبدأ

بدأ الفاضل مقالته بعبارة ادهشتنى وهى

*


> *هناك نظريات كثيرة في هذا الأمر يمكن مراجعتها من خلال كتاب (الوحي في الفكر المسيحي - فادي ألكسندر ص7-8-9-10) بشكل مختصر*
> 
> *النظرية الطبيعيه - النظريه الميكانيكيه (الاملائيه) - النظريه الموضوعيه - النظريه الجزئيه - النظرية الروحية*
> 
> ...


 *وصراحة لم اجد مبررا لذكر اسم فادى هنا فإنه غير موجود ليرد على ما قيل
فالمراجع ليست ابحاث بل هى خلاصة علماء فى الأبحاث*




> *أين دلالئل الاعتراض عل تلك النظريات ؟؟ *
> *العلم عن الكاتب فقط *


*ألم نتفق منذ البداية على الحكم للمراجع المسيحية فقط ؟؟ فلماذا تسأل هذا السؤال ؟؟؟

الوحى فى المسيحية معناه كذا كذا واما دلائل الإعتراض ليس محلها فى كتاب يوجهه للمسيحين اولا وليس لينتقد كل تعريفات الوحى الخاصى بأى قوم آخر فلماذا يتكلم فى غير موضوعه ؟؟
*



> *ليس خوليو من سيرد على هذا القول الذي ينقله السيد فادي و معه محاوري في هذه المناظرة من أقوال د. جوزيف موريس فلتس - أ.جورج عوض من مقالة الآباء والكتاب المقدس*
> 
> *وحينما يقول خوليو أن ذلك منقول فلابد ان يعرض مصدر النقل*
> http://www.youthbishopric.com/librar...ble/B5/B53.htm





> > *
> >
> >
> >
> ...





> > *        « كـل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله »         (2 تي 3: 16). هذه الكلمة «موحى به من         الله » لم ترد سوى فى هذا النص،         لكن هذه المرة الفريدة، مليئة         بالمعاني الغنية والمباركة. فهي         باليونانية؛ لغة العهد الجديد         الأصلية «ثيوبنوستوس»- وتعنى         حرفياً؛ نفَس أو نسمة الله.         فالكتاب المقدس هو إذاً أنفاس         الله أرسلها إلى أواني الوحي.         قديماً نفخ الله في أنف الإنسان         نسمة حياة « فصار آدم نفساً حية »         (تك 2: 7)، أما الكتاب المقدس فهو         ذات أنفاس الله، وهو لذلك كتاب         يهب الحياة الروحية، كقول الـرب         له المجد للتلاميذ « الكلام         الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة »         وكرد بطرس عليه « يارب إلى من         نذهب؟ كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك »         (يو 6 : 63، 68).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> * عجبى*
> * هل تريده ان يتكلم بدون مراجع ؟؟؟*
> 
> * هل تريده ان يقوم بتليف بدع حديثه  ؟ *
> ...


*مع العلم انى دخلت على الموقع المصور اعلاه وهو*

http://books.arabicbible.com/doctrine/inspirationofthebible/inspirationofthebible002.htm



* ولم أجد ما صورته*
* فهل اخبرتنى عن مصدر نقلك ؟؟*




*وايضا*



> *عرف         "وبستر" الوحي كالآتي: "هو         تأثير روح الله الفائق للطبيعة         على الفكر البشرى، به تأهل         الأنبياء والرسل والكتبة         المقدسون لأن يقدموا الحق         الإلهي بدون أى مزيج من الخطأ".         ويوضح الرسول بطرس أن الأنبياء،         أواني الوحي، أثناء كتاباتهم         المقدسة كانوا تحت تأثير سلطان         الروح القدس فيما كتبوا، ليس فقط         مسترشدين به، بل أيضاً مسوقين         منه (2بط 1: 21). علق على هذا وليم         كلي بأن الله استخدم أناس الله         كالعربات لتحمل إلينا قصده من         إعطاء كلمته. فوظّف عقولهم         وقلوبهم، لغتهم وأسلوبهم، لكنه         أوصل إلينا بها حكمته في إتمام         قصده بصورة تسمو فوق الأداة         المستخدمة، وبمعزل تام عن أدنى         خطأ.*


*وايضا*



> http://www.baytallah.com/images/Image10.gif


*وايضا*



> *2-         النظرية الميكانيكية أو         الإملائية: وفيها قالوا إن الله         قام بإمـلاء كتبة الوحي ما         كتبوا، تماماً كما لو كان يحرك         آلة كاتبة أو إنساناً آلياً.*
> *هذه         النظريـة على عكس النظرية         السابقة تتجاهل العنصر البشرى،         ولا يوجد أدنى سند لهذه النظرية         في الكتاب المقدس، بل على العكـس         إن لنا العديد من الأدلة على أن         شخصية الكاتب ومشاعره ظاهرة         فيما كتب (انظر رو9: 1-5). فكتابات         الأنبياء والرسل تحمل طابع         زمانهم وظروفهم واختباراتهم.         لقد أحس إشعياء بالرهبة المقدسة         وهو يحدثنا عن الرؤيا المسجلة فى         أصحاح 6 من نبوته، كما وغمر إرميا         في الأحزان الكثيفة وهو يكتب         مراثيه، وامتلأ قلب داود بالفرح         وبالعرفان وهو يكتب مزاميره         الشهيرة مثل مزمور23، 103،...الخ*


*وايضا الصاعقة*


> *إننا         نوافق تماما الكاتب الألماني         "إريش ساور‎" الذي قال حاشا         أن نقول إن الله ألغى شخصية كتبة         الوحي فيما كتبوا، فهذا الأسلوب         من الوحي لا يليق بالله مطلقا.         إننا نجد مثل هذا الأسلوب فى         الوثنيات والعبادات الشيطانية         التي فيها تُفقِد الأرواح         الشريرة الإنسـان شخصيته (انظر 1كو12:         2، مر5: 1-9). أما الإعلان الإلهي         فإنه لا يلغى شخصية أواني الوحي،         إذ أن أحد أهداف الإعلان الإلهي         هو وجود شركة بين روح الإنسان         وروح الله، فالله لا يسر بأن         يشغل آلة ميتة، بل إنساناً ذا         مشاعر، لا مجرد عبد بل صديق.*


*اعتقد انه من الصعب جدا ان انقل لك الموقع بأكمله فقلت انى اع لك الرابط وانت قم بزيارته لكى تعرف جيدا ما فيه*

* http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp3.html*



> *نفس النظريات المذكورة سابقا ذكرت كذلك في هذا الموقع و بنفس التعريفات التي استعملها السيد فادي (منقولة بالرحرف)*


*هل تقصد الحرف ؟؟؟*


* هل تأكدت الآن ان الحرف لا يعول عليه بتاتا عل ىلاإطلاق جدا ابدا مطلقا وانى فهمت ما تقصده مع وجود خطأ ؟؟*







* اولا : اتمنى ان ترفق لى معلومات عن المستشهد بهم هنا*

*ثانيا : لاحظ ان الوحى هنا وحى من اله الى الكتبة وليس من الكتبة الى الكتاب المقدس وراجع الصورة التوضيحية التى وضعتها لك لتتأكد*
* ثالثا : هنا هو يؤكد على ان الوحى الحرفى افضل من الحيرة ولكنه لم يقارنه مع الوحى التعبيرى للكاتب*
* رابعا : انت رددت على كلام نفسك حين وضعت الصورة التالية*
​​


----------



## المتعب باك (1 ديسمبر 2009)

استنی شویه حتی یکمل الاستاذ خوليو مقالته ألم تقرأ هذه الكلمه .......

*يتبع*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

المتعب باك قال:


> استنی شویه حتی یکمل الاستاذ خوليو مقالته ألم تقرأ هذه الكلمه .......
> 
> *يتبع*




*لو سمحت لا تتحدث حديث شخصى معى

ما لديك قله

هذة الصفحة للتعليقات وليست للحوارات الجانبية

هو قال " يتبع " لمداخلته ولكن لم يقل " يتبع " لمداخلتى

وانا لست المناظر فقط انا مُعلق
*​


----------



## Fadie (1 ديسمبر 2009)

قال المتنبى فى هجاء كافور الإخشيدى:

ماكنت أحسبني أحيا الى زمن .......... يسيء بي فيه كلب وهو محمود 
ولا توهمت أن الناس قد فقدوا ........... وأن مثل ابي البيضاء موجــود 
وأن ذا الأسود المثقوب مشفره ........... . تطيعه ذي العضاريط الرعاديد 
جوعان يأكل من زادي ويمسكني .......... لكي يقال عظيم القدر مقصود

آه يا زمن يأتى فيه الصعلوك ليتكلم على أسياده، حاسباً صمت أسياده ضعف و خوف، و ما هو إلا رحمة به و رأفة عليه من سُحق قد يناله!


----------



## المتعب باك (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليك أستاذي الفاضل خوليو ..._

_رد جميل و مفحم ......._

_لا أعرف لماذا أدخل المناظر المسيحي الاسلام في النص........!!!!!!_
_ رغم أن الحوار يدور حول الكتاب المقدس ولا يوجد مما قدمته من أدله اي دليل من القراءن أو السنه أو حتي قول أحد علماء المسلمين بل هي أستشهاد بكلام المسيحيين في الموضوع._

_متابع بشغف ردودك القادمه_


----------



## Alexander.t (3 ديسمبر 2009)

المتعب باك قال:


> _السلام عليك أستاذي الفاضل خوليو ..._
> 
> _رد جميل و مفحم ......._
> 
> ...





*مفحم جداااا*​ *:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*خوليو . انا حاسس انه انت تتخبط *

*عنوان لا علاقة له بما تكتبه انت*


----------



## كنت اعمى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

من باب العقل والاحترام انك لما تناقش عقيدة الاخر تناقشها من صلب عقيدته مش تتطبق افكار عقيدتك على عقيدة الاخر
انت تؤمن بحرفية الوحى وان قرانك دا كلمات الله فانت تؤمن بصنم كتابى 
ولكن كتابنا هو الفكر الالهى المعلن للبشرية كتبه اناس الله مسوقين بالروح القدوس
فهو كلام الله وليس كلمات الله
ثانيا ماعلاقة موضوع المناظرة مصادر الكتاب بالتكلم فى المخطوطات؟
هل مصادر الكتاب تقتصر على مخطوطاته
فين التقليد الكنسى
وفين اقتباسات الاباء 
المخطوطة عمل بشرى يخضع للنقد
وبدارسة النقد النصى نتيقن من حفظ سلامة الاعلان الالهى فى الكتاب
فانت تتخبط من اول العنوان
ثانيا مداختلك التانية مزودتش حاجة كررت نفس الكلام اللى كررته فى المرة الاولى
اعتقد ان دى نهاية معلوماتك ومش هتقدر تتخطاها
طرح رائع يا اخرستوس وربنا يقويك فى خدمتك


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هل معنى ذلك إن الأخ المسلم اكمل مشاركته؟ 
الرجاء التوضيح لان لي تعليق و تدخل إشرافي بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع


----------



## صوت الرب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

> لو أن هذه النسخ كانت موجودة اليوم بين أيدينا؟
> 
> لو أن !!!
> ولو لم تكن ماذا كان سيكون ؟؟!!!
> ...


*لا أعرف كيف يفهم خوليو مشاركات أخرستوس
هل هذه إجابات منطقية ؟!!! فهم غريب فعلا
أين فهمت من مشاركة أخرستوس أن موسى من آباء الكنيسة !!!!!
*


----------



## kholio5 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> هل معنى ذلك إن الأخ المسلم اكمل مشاركته؟
> الرجاء التوضيح لان لي تعليق و تدخل إشرافي بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع


 
*لقد قلت في مشاركتي ما يلي :*

*



انتهت مداخلاتي الى هنا و اترك الفرصة للمحاور بأن يتفضل بكتابة مداخلاته

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل هذه العبارة لا تفيد بأني أكملت مشاركتي ؟؟

تفضل بتوضيح نوعية الخروج عن الموضوع الذي لم يظهر الا بعد ستة أيام من آخر مشاركاتي :heat:*


----------



## kholio5 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت اعمى قال:


> من باب العقل والاحترام انك لما تناقش عقيدة الاخر تناقشها من صلب عقيدته مش تتطبق افكار عقيدتك على عقيدة الاخر
> انت تؤمن بحرفية الوحى وان قرانك دا كلمات الله فانت تؤمن بصنم كتابى
> ولكن كتابنا هو الفكر الالهى المعلن للبشرية كتبه اناس الله مسوقين بالروح القدوس
> فهو كلام الله وليس كلمات الله
> ...


 

*وهل وجد في مشاركاتي اي تعويل على مصادر اسلامية ؟؟*
*هل الكتب المشار اليها اسلامية ؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *هل هذه العبارة لا تفيد بأني أكملت مشاركتي ؟؟*




ردك تكرر 3 مرات، حذفت انا 2 و ردت استفسر اذا كنت ستكتب مشاركة قادمة فيها تعديلات و تحذف السابق ام لا

*



تفضل بتوضيح نوعية الخروج عن الموضوع الذي لم يظهر الا بعد ستة أيام من آخر مشاركاتي :heat:

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
تأخر ستة أيام ولا شهر، ايه يعني؟


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ kholio
الأنسان المفلس دائماً يلجأ لقلة الأدب لكي يُطرد كالكلب و تبجح بعدها بالفوز (باطلاً) وهو يجر اذيال العار و الوهم

ردك يحتوي على الفاظ لن نقبل بها، تفضل بتقديم إعتذارك و موافقتك على حذف هذا الكلام (هنا *مصادر الكتاب المقدس* ) من ردك حتى يستمر، فبغيره لا اهلاً و لا سهلاً لا بك و لا بالحوار معك، فنحن لم نطلب سوى الأدب بعد ان تغاضينا عن العلم، فاذا كنت ليس أهلاً للأدب و لا تستطيع أن تحكم الفاظك فلا اهلاً و لا سهلاً لا بك و لا بالحوار معك.


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تحذير للأخ 
أسلوب الإهمال هذا لن نقبل به، فقد دخلت المنتدى يا اخ kholio و كان لك آخر نشاط يوم أمس 05:55 PM 
اي بعد 4 ساعات من ردي، و لم تتصرف بل أختاريت تجاهل الموضوع
لحسساسية الموضوع و لكبر الإسائة ارفع لك التنبيه مُجدداً طالباً منك التصرف في اقل من 48 ساعة و الا ستتصرف الإدارة بحسب المعطيات الأخيرة و بسبب دخولك للمنتدى و تجاهلك التعامل مع التنبيه الأخير

مع لأسف اصبحنا نضيع الوقت و الردود في التنبيه على الإلتزام بالأدب بدل إثراء الموضوع بالمزيد من المعلومات!

حوارات اخر زمن! لا أدب ولا علم ولا إلتزام!


----------



## kholio5 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> تدخل إشرافي:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*السيد مدير الموقع *

*ان ردي كان مجرد اجابة عن سؤال وجه لي بخصوص الاعتقاد الاسلامي في الكتاب المقدس *

*وكان سؤال المحاور كالتالي :*

*



وهنا نبحث عن صدق وعد الاله الاسلامي هل تحقق هذا الوعد أم لا !!! .. هل كانت لدى الخالق الذي يعبدة اخوتنا القدرة على التحقيق لهذا الوعد

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اذن فسؤال المحاور هو ما اقتضاني الى ذلك الجواب 

فكان من الاولى التدخل في السؤال و التنبيه على عدم اللتطرق الى الاسلام في الحوار 
وما اجبت به هو ما هو مثبت في ايماننا غير ملزم لكم في اي شيئ 

فمن الضرورة كان ان نمنع السبب وليس النتيجة !!

ومع ذلك يمكن للادارة حذف ما تشاء 
لكني لا استطيع الاعتذار عن ايماني لأنه يعتبر انكارا مني للايمان الذي اؤمن به ولا أظن انه من امكان شخص ما ان يتنكر لايمانه 

كما اني لم احصل على الاعتذار الذي طلبته قبلا هنا وهذه بتلك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1680299&postcount=6

ولم اعترض على عدم اعتذار المحاور ولم اتخذ ذلك حجة لانهاء الحوار بتلك الحجة واكتفيت بحصول تغيير للصيغة 

ولكم واسع النظر في الامر 

يمكنكم حذف ما تشاؤون من المشاركة لكنه يستحيل ان أقدم اعتذارا للاعتبارات السابقة الذكر

واشير هنا الى أن مضمون اعتراض الادارة يمكنني ان أحضره من مصادر مسيحية ان استمرت المناظرة طبعا وان طولبت بذلك *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اساتذتي الاحباء
اعتذر عن انقطاعي طوال الفترة الماضية لظروف قهرية
انا متواجد الان وساكمل الموضوع .. علما بانني لم اقرا اخر المشاركات الموضوعه واكتب هذا الرد لاثبات حضوري قبل مراجعتي لما نشر في غيابي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اسمع يا خوليو 
عندما اعترضت انت على بعض الالفاظ في مداخلتي عدلتها
وقبلت انت التعديل 
ولم تعترض على قولي (الاله الاسلامي) ولو اعترضت لحذفته
اما الان فأنت تتطاول على مقدسات ومطالب بالاعتذار او حذف تلك الكلمات
اسمع يا خوليو 
حرصا مني على اتمام الحوار تغاضيت عن كذبك في اكثر من موضع في الاتفاق ولم ارغب بالتدني لاثبات كذبك في الحوار واعتبرتها انك تكتب و تنسى
ولكني لن اتغاضى عن تجاهلك للتعليق الاشرافي
تفضل لاكمال الحوار بعد الاستجابة لطلب مدير الحوار
وفي كل الاحوال سأضع ردي مساء السبت رغم ان كل ما كتبته هو محض خروج عن الموضوع فيبدو انك تكتب موضوعا يخالف الموضوع الاصلي ..
تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2009)

kholio5 قال:


> *السيد مدير الموقع *
> 
> *ان ردي كان مجرد اجابة عن سؤال وجه لي بخصوص الاعتقاد الاسلامي في الكتاب المقدس *
> 
> ...


 
قدمنا لك التحذير في موضوع المحاورة، فقد ردك هناك لكي يكون كل شئ بالصورة الرسمية


----------



## صوت الرب (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*لماذا كل هذا التأخير ؟!!!*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع احترام المسلم لمعتقداتنا يعتبر بحد ذاته مخالفة لتعاليم ربه ورسوله ..
فكيف تطلبون من مسلم يامره ربه ورسوله تحقير كل مقدسات غير اسلامي ان يحترم مقدساتنا ؟!

وهل تطنون ان المسلم مستعد لمخالفة تعاليم ربه ورسوله من اجلكم ؟!

وبالمقابل يطلب منا المسلم ان نركع لقرانه وربه ورسوله الذي يشكلون اكبر خطر على امن المجتمع وخلاص البشرية بالاضافه الى انهم بحد ذاتهم يسيئون لديننا وعقيدتنا ومسيحنا ! .*


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2009)

حوارات و محاورين اخر زمن..


----------



## صوت الرب (2 يناير 2010)

*هو حصل آيه في المناظرة ؟!!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> *هو حصل آيه في المناظرة ؟!!!*



*المشكلة ان ما بين كل رد و رد آخر شهرين ثلاثة 
وكمان خروج عن الموضوع
بس 
هى دى كل المشاكل

على رأى ماى روك

حوارات آخر زمن

بس الكلمة دى مصرية الأصل جابها منين انا مش عارف:t9: ؟
*​


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2010)

مرت تسع ايام بدون أي خبر من الزميل المُسلم
الأخب الحبيب اخرستوس آنستي، ضع مشاركتك الأخيرة لنُننهي هذا الحوار


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> *فما هو تبرير اقحام الاسلام و اله الاسلام في حوار مسيحي ؟؟*


*لأن المحاور المسلم يطرح علينا تفسيراته المسملة بشأن الكلمات !*



> *يوحنا 20/19 (الاخبار السارة)*
> *19 وفي مساء ذلك الأحد، كان التلاميذ مجتمعين والأبواب مقفلة خوفا من اليهود. فجاء يسوع ووقف بينهم وقال: ((سلام عليكم)).*


*هذا اغرب رد تابعته حقا !

*

*هل تعرفون لماذا المحاور اتى بترجمة الأخبار السارة هنا ؟؟ الرد سهل جدا زهو كلمة " عليكم " و اكيد عارفين السبب !*
*الرب يسوع المسيح هنا قالها لما اتى اليهم وليس لما مشى عنهم !*
*الرب يسوع المسيح هنا قالها ليس للتحية بل للإزالة الخوف فالسلام عكس الخوف ولذلك نجد الأية تقول: " خوفا من اليهود " ولكن زميلنا هنا استخدمها استخدام خاطئ ايضا حين قصد بها التحية الختامية ! فهل نحن خائفون منه ام من اليهود ! ؟*
*الترجمات الأدق " الحرفية " تقول السلام لكم " وليس " عليكم " !!*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 يناير 2010)

*ارجو يا اخ خوليو ان تكون الاحوال الجوبة تحسنت عندك لتكمل المناظرة *

*انت تاخرت وتجاوزت الفترة السموحة لك واعطاك الاستاذ ماي روك وقت اضافي (لكي لا تقول انه المسيحيين يهرب من المناظرات)*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2010)

هو فى فرق بين السلام لكم او عليكم؟


----------



## kholio5 (8 يناير 2010)

*



لأن المحاور المسلم يطرح علينا تفسيراته المسملة بشأن الكلمات !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هل لك ان تاتيني باي تفسير اسلامي وضعته انا في مشاركاتي ؟؟*


​


*



هل تعرفون لماذا المحاور اتى بترجمة الأخبار السارة هنا ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*وههل تعلم ان ترجمة الفاندياك وحدها ومعها ترجمة الحياة من تنفرد بقول (سلام لكم) *
*ومنذ متى يتم تفضيل ترجمة على اخرى ؟؟*
*اليست كلها ترجمات !!!*

*



			[*]الرد سهل جدا زهو كلمة " عليكم " و اكيد عارفين السبب !
[*]الرب يسوع المسيح هنا قالها لما اتى اليهم وليس لما مشى عنهم !
[*]الرب يسوع المسيح هنا قالها ليس للتحية بل للإزالة الخوف فالسلام عكس الخوف ولذلك نجد الأية تقول: " خوفا من اليهود " ولكن زميلنا هنا استخدمها استخدام خاطئ ايضا حين قصد بها التحية الختامية ! فهل نحن خائفون منه ام من اليهود ! ؟
[*]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*المواقف كثير لتلك اللفظة وليس هذه فقط 
وما اتيت الا بمثل بسيط ليس أكثر 

و يمكن مراجعة :
لوقا 24/36  
متى 28/9
يوحنا 20/21
بطرس الاولى 5/14
14 سلموا، بعضكم على بعض، بقبلة المحبة. السلام عليكم جميعا، أنتم الذين في المسيح. 

ولكن من اين اتت (سلام ونعمة) ؟؟ ولو في كل الترجمات (من كلام المسيح طبعا)*


*



الترجمات الأدق " الحرفية " تقول السلام لكم " وليس " عليكم " !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو راجعنا كل مداخل الترجمات نجد انها تقول على نفسها أنها ادق الترجمات*
*حتى الترجمة الجديدة التي تسمى الانجيل الشريف و الصادرة حديثا عن كل الترجمات التي سبقتها تقول كذلك انها ادق الترجمات !!! *

*ولنقم بعملية حسابية بسيطة :*

*كم من الترجمات التي فيها (سلام لكم) ؟؟*
*الفاندياك و ترجمة الحياة *
*وترجمة الحياة تعتبر ترجمة تفسيرية تبسيطية *

*كم من الترجمات التي فيها (سلام عليكم) ؟*
*الاخبار السارة*
*اليسوعية*
*البوليسية *
*العربية المشتركة *


----------



## kholio5 (8 يناير 2010)

*



ارجو يا اخ خوليو ان تكون الاحوال الجوبة تحسنت عندك لتكمل المناظرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ارجو كذلك مثلك*
*فذلك من علم الله لا دخل لنا فيه *

*



انت تاخرت وتجاوزت الفترة السموحة لك واعطاك الاستاذ ماي روك وقت اضافي (لكي لا تقول انه المسيحيين يهرب من المناظرات)

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الفترة المسموحة في ماذا بالضبط ؟؟*

*انا كنت قد انهيت مداخلاتي كلها *
*ولما كتبت تعليقي في صفحة التعليقات ظننته كافيا ولم ادخل المنتدى منذ ذلك*

*اي اني انهيت مشاركاتي وخرجت لأعود وأجد رد الزميل المحاور وليس لاجد اصرار الادارة على كتابة نفس المشاركة في صفحة الحوار *

*فعن اي مهلة تتحدثون ؟؟ انا مش فاهم حاجة اصلا *
*لكني لا استطيع ان افعل شيئا لاني بينكم وتحت مسطرة ادارتكم ومهما كان قولي فلن يكون له اثر فمش حيغير شيء *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2010)

> *ولكن من اين اتت (سلام ونعمة*


*لان الناموس بموسى اعطي اما النعمة و الحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا *
*وانا بحد معلوماتى الضئيلة لا ارى فرق بين السلام على ول ففى كلتا الحالتين السلام هبة الهية اعطاها لنا المسيح *
*سلامى انا اترك لكم سلامى انا اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا*
*والمسيح اعطى تلاميذه السلام ليس كتحية ولكن لازالة الخوف من نفوسهم الادق لكم انا متفق مع مولكا*
*لان هنا لا يقصد تحية يقصد هبة اعطاها للتلاميذ لخوفهم*


----------



## kholio5 (8 يناير 2010)

*



المشكلة ان ما بين كل رد و رد آخر شهرين ثلاثة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*على كده الحوار يمتد من سنة تقريبا او اكثر  !!!! *ld:* ld:*
*عدل معانا يا باشا ده احنا زباين برضك *


*



وكمان خروج عن الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اي موضوع بالضبط ؟؟*

*انا اساسا لم ابدا في الموضوع الذي اريد الحوار فيه *
*وما كانت مشاركاتي الا استجابة لطلب المحاور بالنقاش في مفهوم العصمة والوحي*
*و لا اعتقد ان مشاركة واحدة في ذلك تكفي مني او منه *
*فلم يتم تحديد عدد المشاركات اللازمة للانتهاء من مناقشة المفهوم *


*



على رأى ماى روك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



حوارات آخر زمن​

أنقر للتوسيع...



صحيح 
حوارات آخر زمن​​​​*​ 
*



بس الكلمة دى مصرية الأصل جابها منين انا مش عارف:t9: ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا راجل ده انا مغربي متمصر كمان (مزحة) :gy0000: وبحب اللهجة المصرية كتير و اتقن الحديث بها والاخوة في البالتوك بينادولي يا شبراوي :t7:*​


----------



## kholio5 (8 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لان الناموس بموسى اعطي اما النعمة و الحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا *
> *وانا بحد معلوماتى الضئيلة لا ارى فرق بين السلام على ول ففى كلتا الحالتين السلام هبة الهية اعطاها لنا المسيح *
> *سلامى انا اترك لكم سلامى انا اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا*
> *والمسيح اعطى تلاميذه السلام ليس كتحية ولكن لازالة الخوف من نفوسهم الادق لكم انا متفق مع مولكا*
> *لان هنا لا يقصد تحية يقصد هبة اعطاها للتلاميذ لخوفهم*


 

*بطرس الاولى 5/14
14 سلموا، بعضكم على بعض، بقبلة المحبة. السلام عليكم جميعا، أنتم الذين في المسيح. *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2010)

كويس ايه مشكلتك؟
كلام اكثر من رائع لا اجد فيه اى مشكلة


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2010)

*5: 14 سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة المحبة سلام لكم جميعكم الذين في المسيح يسوع امين *


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> *هل لك ان تاتيني باي تفسير اسلامي وضعته انا في مشاركاتي ؟؟*


*اين اللغة العربية يا عالم ؟
هل انا نطقت كلمة " تفسير اسلامى " ؟؟؟
تعالوا لنرى 
*


> *لأن المحاور المسلم يطرح علينا تفسيراته المسملة بشأن الكلمات !*


*اتدرى الفرق بين " تفسيرات اسلامية " وبين " تفسيرات مسلمة " ؟؟؟*
*شفت ان الفهم اهم من الحرف إزاى ؟*



> *وههل تعلم ان ترجمة الفاندياك وحدها ومعها ترجمة الحياة من تنفرد بقول (سلام لكم) *


*لا اعلم هذا ، وكما انا ادعيت علىّ الإتيان بالدليل !*

*(SVD)  ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم وهو أول الأسبوع وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم: «سلام لكم».*​*
(ALT)  So it being evening on that day, the first [day] of the week, and the doors having been shut [or, locked] where the disciples were assembled, because of the fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the middle [of them] and says to them, "Peace to youp!"


(Phillips)  19 In the evening of that first day of the week, the disciples had met together with the doors locked for fear of the Jews. Jesus came and stood right in the middle of them and said, "Peace be with you!"

(ALAB) ولما حل مساء ذلك اليوم، وهو اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، كان التلاميذ مجتمعين في بيت أغلقوا أبوابه خوفا من اليهود، وإذا يسوع يحضر وسطهم قائلا: «سلام لكم!»

(AB)  Then on that same first day of the week, when it was evening, though the disciples were behind closed doors for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood among them and said, Peace to you!


(AMP) Then on that same first day of the week, when it was evening, though the disciples were behind closed doors for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood among them and said, Peace to you!

(ASV)  When therefore it was evening, on that day, the first day of the week, and when the doors were shut where the disciples were, for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and saith unto them, Peace be unto you. 


(BBE)  At evening on that day, the first day of the week, when, for fear of the Jews, the doors were shut where the disciples were, Jesus came among them and said to them, May peace be with you! 

(Bishops)  The same day at nyght, whiche was the first day of the Sabbothes, when the doores were shut, where the disciples were assembled together for feare of the Iewes, came Iesus and stoode in the myddes, and sayth vnto them, peace be vnto you. 

(CLV) It being, then, the evening of that day, one of the sabbaths, and the doors having been locked where the disciples were gathered together, because of fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst and is saying to them, "Peace to you!"

(Mace)  The same day at evening, being the first day of the week, the doors of the house where the disciples were, being shut, for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and said to them, peace be with you.


(Darby)  When therefore it was evening on that day, which was the first day of the week, and the doors shut where the disciples were, through fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and says to them, Peace be to you. 


(DRP (Gospels)) Then, when it was evening on that first day of the week, with the doors locked where the disciples were, because of the fear of the Jews, Jesus appeared, and stood in their midst.  And he says to them, "Peace be with you."

(DIA) Being then evening in the day that the first of the week, and the doors having been shut, where were the disciples having been assembled, through the fear of the Jews, came the Jesus, and stood into the midst, and says to them: Peace to yo


(ESV)  On the evening of that day, the first day of the week, the doors being locked where the disciples were for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood among them and said to them, "Peace be with you." 

(EVID) Then the same day at evening, being the first day of the week, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews, came Jesus and stood in the midst, and said to them, Peace be to you.

(Geneva)  The same day then at night, which was the first day of the weeke, and when the doores were shut where the disciples were assembled for feare of the Iewes, came Iesus and stoode in the middes, and saide to them, Peace be vnto you. 

(GNB)  It was late that Sunday evening, and the disciples were gathered together behind locked doors, because they were afraid of the Jewish authorities. Then Jesus came and stood among them. "Peace be with you," he said. 

(GW)  That Sunday evening, the disciples were together behind locked doors because they were afraid of the Jews. Jesus stood among them and said to them, "Peace be with you!" 


(HCSB)  In the evening of that first day of the week, the disciples were gathered together with the doors locked because of their fear of the Jews. Then Jesus came, stood among them, and said to them, "Peace to you!"

(ISV)  It was the evening of the first day of the week, and the doors of the house where the disciples had met were locked because they were afraid of the Jews. Jesus came and stood among them. He said to them, "Peace be with you." 

(JMNT)  Then, it being late in that day (evening on that day) – on one of the sabbaths – and the doors having been shut and locked (or: barred) where the disciples were because of the fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stepped into the midst (or: came into the midst and stood or: took a stand) and is then saying to them, "Peace [= Shalom] to you folks!"

(JST)  Then the same day at evening,  being the first day of the week,  when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews,  came Jesus and stood in the midst,  and saith unto them,  Peace be unto you.

(KJV)  Then the same day at evening, being the first day of the week, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews, came Jesus and stood in the midst, and saith unto them, Peace be unto you. 

(KJV-Clar) Then the same day at evening, being the first day of the week, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews, came Jesus and stood in the midst, and says unto them, Peace be unto you.

(KJV-1611)  Then the same day at euening, being the first day of the weeke, when the doores were shut, where the disciples were assembled for feare of the Iewes, came Iesus, and stood in the midst, and saith vnto them, Peace bee vnto you. 

(KJVA)  Then the same day at evening, being the first day of the week, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews, came Jesus and stood in the midst, and saith unto them, Peace be unto you.


(KJVR)  Then the same day at evening, being the first day of the week, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews, came Jesus and stood in the midst, and saith unto them, Peace be unto you. 

(LBP) When it was evening on that first day of the week, and the doors were shut where the disciples were staying for fear of the Jews, Jesus came, stood among them, and said to them, Peace be with you.

(Lamsa NT) When it was evening on that first day of the week, and the doors were shut where the disciples were staying for fear of the Jews, Jesus came, stood among them, and said to them, Peace be with you.

(LitNT) IT BEING THEREFORE EVENING ON THAT DAY, THE FIRST [DAY] OF THE WEEK, AND THE DOORS HAVING BEEN SHUT WHERE WERE THE DISCIPLES ASSEMBLED, THROUGH FEAR OF THE JEWS, CAME JESUS AND STOOD IN THE MIDST, AND SAYS TO THEM, PEACE TO YOU.


(LITV)  Then it being evening on that day, the first of the sabbaths, and the doors having been locked where the disciples were assembled because of fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst and said to them, Peace to you. 


(MKJV)  Then the same day at evening, being the first of the sabbaths, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and said to them, Peace to you! 

(MSG)  Later on that day, the disciples had gathered together, but, fearful of the Jews, had locked all the doors in the house. Jesus entered, stood among them, and said, "Peace to you." 

(Murdock)  And on the evening of that first day of the week, the doors being shut where the disciples were, for fear of the Jews, Jesus came, and stood in the midst of them, and said to them: Peace be with you. 


(NASB)  So when it was evening on that day, the first day of the week, and when the doors were shut where the disciples were, for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in their midst and said to them, "Peace be with you." 

(NIV) On the evening of that first day of the week, when the disciples were together, with the doors locked for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood among them and said, "Peace be with you!"

(NKJV)  Then, the same day at evening, being the first day of the week, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled,[c] for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and said to them, “Peace be with you.” 

(NLT)  That Sunday evening the disciples were meeting behind locked doors because they were afraid of the Jewish leaders. Suddenly, Jesus was standing there among them! "Peace be with you," He said. 

(Noyes NT)   When therefore it was evening on that day, which was the first day of the week, and the doors where the disciples were had been shut for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and said to them, Peace be to you!

(NWT)  Therefore,  when it was late on that day,  the first of the week,  and,  although the doors were locked where the disciples were for fear of the Jews,  Jesus came and stood in their midst and said to them:  "May YOU have peace."

**(PANTV) وفي عشية ذلك اليوم عينه، الأول من الأسبوع، فيما أبواب المنزل الذي كان التلاميذ فيه موصدة، خوفا من اليهود، أتى يسوع ووقف في الوسط، وقال لهم: "السلام لكم!" *​*
(RNKJV) Then the same day at evening, being the first day of the week, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews, came Yeshua and stood in the midst, and saith unto them, Peace be unto you.

(RV)  When therefore it was evening, on that day, the first day of the week, and when the doors were shut where the disciples were, for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and saith unto them, Peace be unto you. 

(TCNT) In the evening of the same day--the first day of the week-- after the doors of the room, in which the disciples were, had been shut for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood among them and said: "Peace be with you";

(Webster)  Then the same day at evening, being the first day of the week, when the doors were shut where the disciples were assembled for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and saith to them, Peace be to you. 

(Wesley's)  The same day, the first day of the week, at evening, the doors being shut, where the disciples were assembled, for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and saith to them, Peace be unto you.

(WNT)  On that same first day of the week, when it was evening and, for fear of the Jews, the doors of the house where the disciples were, were locked, Jesus came and stood in their midst, and said to them, "Peace be to you!" 

(YLT)  It being, therefore, evening, on that day, the first of the sabbaths, and the doors having been shut where the disciples were assembled, through fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in the midst, and saith to them, `Peace to you;' 


**ها عزيزى*

*هل تساوى ( عندك ) كلمة " peace " بكلمة " Hi " ؟؟؟*


*هل مازلت تقول *



> *وههل تعلم ان ترجمة الفاندياك وحدها ومعها ترجمة الحياة من تنفرد بقول (سلام لكم) *


*انا فى البداية اكتفيت بالتنوية الخفيف فقط وانت الذى اصريت على التنوية الثقيل !*



> *ومنذ متى يتم تفضيل ترجمة على اخرى ؟؟*


*
منذ
            اليوم, 12:55 AM                          

عندما قيل لك*



> سلام و نعمة


*وقلت انت منذ 
اليوم, 12:27 PM                          

عندما رددت وقلت
*


> *احييكم بتحية المسيح :*


*
**فطالما خالفت اريك كيف يكون التركيز فى الحروف !*
*
الحرف يقتل و لكن الروح يحيي 
(2كو  3 :  6)*




> *المواقف كثير لتلك اللفظة وليس هذه فقط*


*ما دخلى انا بالمواقف الكثيرة !
هل هذة الأية هى فى مواقف كثيرة ام فى " Joh 20:19  " ؟؟؟

**الحرف يقتل و لكن الروح يحيي 
(2كو  3 :  6)

*


> *و يمكن مراجعة :
> لوقا 24/36
> متى 28/9
> يوحنا 20/21
> ...


*أجيب الترجمات ام يكفى ؟ !!!*



> *ولكن من اين اتت (سلام ونعمة) ؟؟ ولو في كل الترجمات (من كلام المسيح طبعا)*


*ومن هو المسيح ؟
هو الله !
وما هو الكتاب المقدس ؟
كلام الله !
إذاً كلام المسيح = كلام الله 

لماذا يشعر المسلم بالضعف المدقع من قوة الكتاب المقدس !
عمركوا شفتوا اى مسيحى بيحدد لأى واحد مسلم اى جزء من قرآنه !
بل على العكس نأتى بالقرآن ومفسريه واحاديث رسول الإسلام وشرحها من اكثر من واحد

ادريت من اين تأتى قوة المسيحى ؟

تعالى الى الجواب

انت قلت*


> *(من كلام المسيح طبعا)*


*
وانا حرفيا أجيبك 

الى جميع الموجودين في رومية احباء الله مدعوين قديسين نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(رو  1 :  7)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(1كو  1 :  3)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(2كو  1 :  2)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله الاب و من ربنا يسوع المسيح 
(غل  1 :  3)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(اف  1 :  2)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(في  1 :  2)
الى القديسين في كولوسي و الاخوة المؤمنين في المسيح نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(كو  1 :  2)
بولس و سلوانس و تيموثاوس الى كنيسة التسالونيكيين في الله الاب و الرب يسوع المسيح نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(1تس  1 :  1)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(2تس  1 :  2)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(فل  1 :  3)
يوحنا الى السبع الكنائس التي في اسيا نعمة لكم و سلام من الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي و من السبعة الارواح التي امام عرشه 
(رؤ  1 :  4)

نفس حرف الجر " من " !
أرأيت ان الحرف يقتل ؟!

*


> *لو راجعنا كل مداخل الترجمات نجد انها تقول على نفسها أنها ادق الترجمات*
> *حتى الترجمة الجديدة التي تسمى الانجيل الشريف و الصادرة حديثا عن كل الترجمات التي سبقتها تقول كذلك انها ادق الترجمات !!!*



*يا صديقى انا اتحدث العربية ! وقلت "          الترجمات الأدق " الحرفية "          ؟؟؟
هل رأيت ان الحرف قتلك ؟؟

وبالرغم من ان " الحرف " موجود امامك إلا انك لم تراه فلذا قدوس هو من قال

**الحرف يقتل و لكن الروح يحيي 
(2كو  3 :  6)

**قلت " الحرفية " ! ولم اتركها لتخمينك !

*


> *كم من الترجمات التي فيها (سلام عليكم) ؟*


*
ارفع نظرك الى الأعلى وتدرب فى العد وقل لى كم وصلت الى الآن ؟؟*

*
ملحوظة : حتى من قال " سلام عليكم " ليست لها المعنى الذى انت قصدته بتاتا !

ولو تريد التأكد يمكننى ان اثبت لك لو لديك الوقت !


*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> *على كده الحوار يمتد من سنة تقريبا او اكثر  !!!!*



*فعلا لو استمر سيكمله احفادك ( بعد الشر ) واحفاد ا / اخرستوس ( بعد الشر ) !

وتعالى الى كلامك نذكر به علك نسيت من كثرة مشاغلك الهندسية فى المشاركة   			#22
*


> *ولماذا لا يتم مناقشة كل هذه العناصر للخروج بنتيجة واضحة المعالم  !!*
> *حتى وان اخذت منا المناظرة وقتا طويلا*





> *عدل معانا يا باشا ده احنا زباين برضك *


*طيب ما انت بتتكلم عامية مصرية اهو 
امال اية لزوم التدقيق فى الحروف بقى !
 ؟؟

تعالوا معا الى المشاركة القادمة
*


> *اي موضوع بالضبط ؟؟*



*والإجابة من خوليو ايضا بعدها بسطر واحد*



> *انا اساسا لم ابدا في الموضوع الذي اريد الحوار فيه*



*ما انا عارف !*



> *يا راجل ده انا مغربي متمصر كمان (مزحة) :gy0000: وبحب اللهجة المصرية كتير و اتقن الحديث بها والاخوة في البالتوك بينادولي يا شبراوي*


*ماشى يا " شبراوى " بس عمرك سألتهم ليه " شبراوى " بالذات ؟

*


> *بطرس الاولى 5/14
> 14 سلموا، بعضكم على بعض، بقبلة المحبة. السلام عليكم جميعا، أنتم الذين في المسيح.*



*
انا هاسكت ومش هاعلق هنا عشان انت نحتاج تراجع نفسك فى الرد دة بالذات 
واسهلها لك
ارجع للأصل اليونانى للكلمة دى بالذات وقل لى هاتلاقى اية ؟



*​


----------



## kholio5 (8 يناير 2010)

الحوار معك يا مولكا ممتع جدا صراحة 
الواحد يعني اشتاق لشوية لعب يعني مش مشكلة 

*



اين اللغة العربية يا عالم ؟

هل انا نطقت كلمة " تفسير اسلامى " ؟؟؟
تعالوا لنرى 

اتدرى الفرق بين " تفسيرات اسلامية " وبين " تفسيرات مسلمة " ؟؟؟
شفت ان الفهم اهم من الحرف إزاى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ركز شوية بس وانت تشوفها 
ومكتوبة كده : 
تفسيراته المسملة

وهل يمكن ان احضر تفسيراتي المسلمة الا من تفاسير اسلامية 
ولا ممكن الاقي تفسيراتي المسلمة في مراجع مسيحية يعني ؟؟ 





اتدرى الفرق بين " تفسيرات اسلامية " وبين " تفسيرات مسلمة " ؟؟؟
شفت ان الفهم اهم من الحرف إزاى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

يعني انت تقص تفسيراتي المسلمة يعني مفهومي الاسلامي 
ام تفسيراتي المسلمة التي هي من المسلمات عندي ؟؟
وضح لو سمحت بعد اذنك 
​* 
*



لا اعلم هذا ، وكما انا ادعيت علىّ الإتيان بالدليل !

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
منا عارف انها موجوة في الفانايك ولم اطالبك بدليل لاني اعلمه
بس ايه لي دخل الانجليزي في الموضوع مش عارف
ومن قال ان كلمة (سلام) هي نفسها HI 
مهي Peace فعلا مفيش اشكال يعني
هو  انا قلت حاجة اساسا 

ده حتى جووجل مبيترجمش Hi على انها سلام 
بل يترجمها (مرحبا) 
*​
​
*



انا فى البداية اكتفيت بالتنوية الخفيف فقط وانت الذى اصريت على التنوية الثقيل !​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش فاهم الحتة دي صراحة 
يعني انت جبت من غير ترجمة الفاندايك وترجمة الحياة التفسيرية 
(الترجمات العربية) 
انا مش شايف غير انجليزي نازل رفرفة على المشاركة 
ده انا غلبان يا مينز 




			منذ
اليوم, 12:55 AM 
عندما قيل لك
وقلت انت منذ 
اليوم, 12:27 PM 
عندما رددت وقلت فطالما خالفت اريك كيف يكون التركيز فى الحروف !

الحرف يقتل و لكن الروح يحيي 
(2كو 3 : 6)​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ان كان الحرف يقتل فلا يجب اخذ النص المستهد به على حرفيته برضه 
ولا ايه رايك ؟؟​ 



			ما دخلى انا بالمواقف الكثيرة !
هل هذة الأية هى فى مواقف كثيرة ام فى " Joh 20:19 " ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لانها تذكر نفس اللفظ في غير ما تفضلت بالاعتراض عليه !!!
يعني تذكر اللفظ على انه تحية للجموع التي يدخل عليها المسيح وليس بنفس ما حكمت عليه في الموقف الذي جاء في الشاهد من انجيل يوحنا 





			أجيب الترجمات ام يكفى ؟ !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
منا عارفها 
هو انت شايفني انكرتها يعني ؟؟
بس يا ريت عربي بلييز 




			ومن هو المسيح ؟
هو الله !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
دي فين دي ؟؟
عمري شفت اسم الله مقرون بالمسيح ابدا في كل نصوص العهد الجديد
وعمري شفت ان الله سمي نفسه المسيح برضه 




			وما هو الكتاب المقدس ؟
كلام الله !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يعني بلاش نناظر في الموضوع احسن ؟؟
ومال احنا بناظر على ايه !!!
ده ايمانك بس هل انا ملزم بيه يعني ؟؟




			إذاً كلام المسيح = كلام الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هو يساوي كلام الله ولا هوهو كلام الله ؟؟
حدد اكتر الحتة دي يعني مش مفهومة عندي 




			لماذا يشعر المسلم بالضعف المدقع من قوة الكتاب المقدس !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انت عالم نفس وعارف بقى قولنا 
انا صراحة الاحساس ده غريب علي عمري عرفتله طعم




			عمركوا شفتوا اى مسيحى بيحدد لأى واحد مسلم اى جزء من قرآنه !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يااه ده على افى مين يشيل 
انت بس تكون تعرف تعد 
تحب اديك امثلة يعني ؟؟




			بل على العكس نأتى بالقرآن ومفسريه واحاديث رسول الإسلام وشرحها من اكثر من واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ده على كده منغلبش يعني 
على راي دائرة المعارف الاسلامية برضك صح ؟؟
ولا مقولكش على السيوطي يعني ده حبيب الكل
وبلاش نجيب سيرة الشيخ العلامة ابو موسى الحرير ده علم من الاعلام يعني وملوش زي 
ويا خبر على الشيخ العلامة Richard Gottheil




			ادريت من اين تأتى قوة المسيحى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ما رايك ان نسال المسيح ؟؟ يا ترى حيجاوبنا ايه ؟؟

فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.




			وانا حرفيا أجيبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هو المسيح تكلم في رسائل بولس ؟؟
امته ده حصل انا معنديش خبر صراحة !!!

يعني عمر المسيح مقال العبارة دي لتلاميذه لي كانوا معاه
وقالها لبولس عشان يكتبها في رسائله ؟؟




			يا صديقى انا اتحدث العربية ! وقلت " الترجمات الأدق " الحرفية " ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ماهو كله بيقول على نفسه الترجمة الادق الحرفية برضه !!!




			ارفع نظرك الى الأعلى وتدرب فى العد وقل لى كم وصلت الى الآن ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انجليزي يا مرسي ؟؟؟
هو انا جبت سيرة انجليزي يا مينز ؟؟





ملحوظة : حتى من قال " سلام عليكم " ليست لها المعنى الذى انت قصدته بتاتا !

ولو تريد التأكد يمكننى ان اثبت لك لو لديك الوقت !

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وايه هو المعنى لي انا قصدته يعني ؟؟
ده انت يعني بتقرا الفكار على كده !!!
متشوفلي البخت والفنجان بالمرة 


لا تاخذ من ردي الا وجه المزاح معك يا عزيز مولكا ومتخليش الحرف يقتلك برضك *


----------



## kholio5 (8 يناير 2010)

*



فعلا لو استمر سيكمله احفادك ( بعد الشر ) واحفاد ا / اخرستوس ( بعد الشر ) !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بعد الشر ليه بس*
*مش عايز يبقى لنا احفاد يعني ؟؟*

*



وتعالى الى كلامك نذكر به علك نسيت من كثرة مشاغلك الهندسية فى المشاركة             #22

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ايوة بس انت زودتها شوية يعني*
*قول اسابيع ماشي*
*بس شهرين وثلاثة دي اوفر خالص *




*



طيب ما انت بتتكلم عامية مصرية اهو 
امال اية لزوم التدقيق فى الحروف بقى !
؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مهو عشان شايف ان العربي لي بكتبه محدش بيفهمه 
ففضلت اني اكلم بلسان القوم الذي اخاطبهم 
وعلى فكرة انا بكلم كل الالسنة *

*



تعالوا معا الى المشاركة القادمة
والإجابة من خوليو ايضا بعدها بسطر واحد
ما انا عارف !

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لما انت عارف بتقول ليه خروج عن الموضوع وهو اساسا مبتداش الموضوع !!!*


*



ماشى يا " شبراوى " بس عمرك سألتهم ليه " شبراوى " بالذات ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*قولي انت *
*اوعى تكون شبراوي شتيمة ؟؟ *
*ده انا اقلب صعيدي على طول متقلقش *




> *انا هاسكت ومش هاعلق هنا عشان انت نحتاج تراجع نفسك فى الرد دة بالذات *


 
*السكوت حكمة برضه*
*مهو ايه لي حيتقال يعني احسن مما قالته النصوص ؟؟* 

*



واسهلها لك
ارجع للأصل اليونانى للكلمة دى بالذات وقل لى هاتلاقى اية ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا ده كده انت صعبتها على الآخر يعني حرام عليك
هي فين الأصول دي عشان نراجعها ؟؟
ده انا بحلم باليوم لي اشوف فيه الاصول دي يعني *​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2010)

> *لا ده كده انت صعبتها على الآخر يعني حرام عليك
> هي فين الأصول دي عشان نراجعها ؟؟
> ده انا بحلم باليوم لي اشوف فيه الاصول دي يعني *


لا يوجد كتاب ادبى فى جميع انحاء العالم له موثوقية من حيث عدد نسخه القديمة مثل الانجيل 
ولا القران الذى جمع بعد موت محمد يمتلك عشر العدد
جميع الكتب تقف عند مسافة كبيرة من موثوقية العهد الجديد
فان كنت لا تريد ان تبحث دا شانك وان كنت تخاف ان تبحث فهذا يدل على خوفك من اكتشافك للحقيقة المرة ان عندما نقارن بين النقد النصى للقران والانجيل ستكتشف انك تؤمن بكتاب لا يمتلك سوى مخطوطات بائسة تصرخ باننا لا نعرف اصول القران من هذة المخطوطات


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2010)

فن كنا نشترك فى اننا لا نمتلك نسخ الانجيل بخط التلاميذ ولا انت تمتلك نسخة من القران فى عصر محمد لماذا تتكلم؟ولا حتى تمتلك مخطوطة من قران الذى جمع ايام ابو بكر وتم حفظه فى بيت حفصة؟
مافى يديك مخطوطات لقران عثمان وليس لقران محمد
اين هو قران محمد ؟
لما تحب تتعرض لنقطة مثل هذة لابد وان تقف على خلفية صلبة وليس على خلفية ان قارنا بالخليفة التى تقارن بها ستكتشف مدى تفاهة ماتقوله وانه لا يخرج سوى من مجيدى الهجوم الطفولى


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> *ركز شوية بس وانت تشوفها
> ومكتوبة كده :
> تفسيرات هالمسملة*


*
فعلا هى دى اللى انا قلتها اكيد 
اشكرك على الثقة فى كلامى

*


> * وهل يمكن ان احضر تفسيراتي المسلمة الا من تفاسير اسلامية *


*أكيد
فالتفسيرات الإسلامية نعرفها وسوف تحضر معها الأدلة بمعنى عندما تقول كذا سوف تكتب خلفه
المفسر الفلانى رقم الجزء الفلانى ورقم الصفحة او الرقم العام او الأية

لكن تفسيراتك المسلمة لن تكتب تحتها هذا على الإطلاق 
بل هى نِتاج تأثيرات هذة التفاسير الإسلامية عليك فأخرجتها لنا فى صورة تفسيرات مُسلمه 
اى ان التفسير نفسه مُسلم وليس تفسير مُفسر مُسلم

ارجو التركيز* !



> *يعني انت تقص تفسيراتي المسلمة يعني مفهومي الاسلامي
> ام تفسيراتي المسلمة التي هي من المسلمات عندي ؟؟
> وضح لو سمحت بعد اذنك *



*شفت ان الفهم اهم من الحرف ازاى ؟؟؟

شفت انك طلبت الشرح للكلمة مع انها تختمل المعنيين ولا يفرق بينهم الا ان تفهمنى شخصيا !

اشكرك عزيزى

*


> *ومن قال ان كلمة (سلام) هي نفسها HI
> مهي Peace فعلا مفيش اشكال يعني
> هو  انا قلت حاجة اساسا*


*اية رأيك انك قلت فعلا ان السلام هنا تعنى " Hi " ??
عارف ازاى ؟؟
لأن " روك " كمسيحى من مميزاته " كمسيحى " ان يهب لك سلام الرب يسوع المسيح الله الواحد اليك !

اما انت فلا تستطيع لأنك لست بمسيحى !

فعندما علقت على سلامه ، بهذة الأية قد وضعتها فى المكان الخاطئ وقلت قبلها
*


> *احييكم بتحية المسيح :*



*فأنت بنفسك اعتبرتها " تحية " وبالتالى ذهب بالخطأ الى الآية وكأنها تتكلم عن التحية " Hi " ولم تدرك انها تتكلم عن السلام ( عكس الخوف ) " Peace " !!!!

لا تقلق عزيزى فأنا اعشق الحوار

*


> *مهي Peace فعلا مفيش اشكال يعني
> هو  انا قلت حاجة اساسا
> 
> ده حتى جووجل مبيترجمش Hi على انها سلام
> بل يترجمها (مرحبا)*



*ولما انت عارف كدة قلت لية*



> *احييكم بتحية المسيح :*



*هل " peace " هى تحية ؟؟*



> *يعني انت جبت من غير ترجمة الفاندايك وترجمة الحياة التفسيرية
> (الترجمات العربية)
> انا مش شايف غير انجليزي نازل رفرفة على المشاركة *



*عندما تفهم العربية خطأ ( لأنها لغة ركيكة ) فواجب علىّ ان اطلعك على اللغات القوية !*



> *ان كان الحرف يقتل فلا يجب اخذ النص المستهد به على حرفيته برضه
> ولا ايه رايك ؟؟*



*بالصواب اجبت
فلماذا حولت السلام ( ليس التحية ) من " روك " الى أية بالشاهد ولم تقل له " سلام ونعمة " !! ؟؟؟
لماذا فرقت بين " سلام ونعمة " وبين " السلام عليكم " ! ؟؟*



> *لانها تذكر نفس اللفظ في غير ما تفضلت بالاعتراض عليه !!!
> يعني تذكر اللفظ على انه تحية للجموع التي يدخل عليها المسيح وليس بنفس ما حكمت عليه في الموقف الذي جاء في الشاهد من انجيل يوحنا *


*
طالما اتفقنا ان
peace
لا تعنى سلام التحية
فهات لى من اى ترجمة لنفس الأية كلمة غير " peace " !!

*


> *دي فين دي ؟؟
> عمري شفت اسم الله مقرون بالمسيح ابدا في كل نصوص العهد الجديد
> وعمري شفت ان الله سمي نفسه المسيح برضه *



*ما رأيك فى مناظرة عن " الوهية المسيح " !!

ووعد منى سأريك ان المسيح قالها حرفيا لفظية !

*


> *يعني بلاش نناظر في الموضوع احسن ؟؟
> ومال احنا بناظر على ايه !!!
> *


*
ركز عزيزى
الموضوع عنوانه
*


> مصادر الكتاب المقدس


*
لكن هل تناظر انت فى انه كلام الله ام لا !؟؟

*


> *ده ايمانك بس هل انا ملزم بيه يعني ؟؟*



*وطالما هو ايمانى
بتقول لى ليه
*


> *ولكن من اين اتت (سلام ونعمة) ؟؟ ولو في كل الترجمات (من كلام المسيح طبعا)*



*هل انا ايمانى ان المسيح ليس هو الله لكى تحدد لى المسيح كشخص غير الله ! ؟؟*



> *
> هو يساوي كلام الله ولا هوهو كلام الله ؟؟
> حدد اكتر الحتة دي يعني مش مفهومة عندي*


*هو هو هو هو كلام الله وعليك بألصول لنعرف بماذا اوحى الله وحيا ليس لفظيا !*

*و ركز

انا قلت على الكلام المنسوب الى اى شخص ( بولس ، بطرس ، يوحنا ، ..... ) انه كلام الله !

ركز

*


> *انت عالم نفس وعارف بقى قولنا
> انا صراحة الاحساس ده غريب علي عمري عرفتله طعم*



*فلماذا تطلب كلام المسيح ! ؟؟

ملحوظة : على نفس منطقك كلام المسيح  ليس هو كلام المسيح بل هو كلام البشيرين الأربعة على لسان المسيح !

ركز
*


> *يااه ده على افى مين يشيل
> انت بس تكون تعرف تعد
> تحب اديك امثلة يعني ؟؟*



*فى اسفل ترتيب المنتدى هنا 
قسم الحوار الإسلامى
ادخل اى موضوع واطلعنى على اى موضوع لا يحتوى على مصدر اسلامى !

*


> *ده على كده منغلبش يعني
> على راي دائرة المعارف الاسلامية برضك صح ؟؟
> ولا مقولكش على السيوطي يعني ده حبيب الكل
> وبلاش نجيب سيرة الشيخ العلامة ابو موسى الحرير ده علم من الاعلام يعني وملوش زي
> ...


*
جميل اوى الرد دة

بس سؤال صغنون

هل انت شيعة ام سنى !
على حسب معرفتى المتواضعة ان المغرب بها شيعة كتير
ارجو التصحيح والإجابة
*


> *ما رايك ان نسال المسيح ؟؟ يا ترى حيجاوبنا ايه ؟؟
> 
> فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.*


*
اكيد فالمسيح هو الله المتجسد وليس الله فى جوهره فقط !

فهذا تأكيد للمسيح انه فى تجسده انه هو الله المتجسد تشكر عليه

جميل وعلى نفس قادعة المسيح " بالصواب اجبت " تعالى لنرى انك اكد على ان المسيح هو الله
تعالى لنرى

انا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا اعطيه لاخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات 
(اش  42 :  8)
من اجل نفسي من اجل نفسي افعل لانه كيف يدنس اسمي و كرامتي لا اعطيها لاخر 
(اش  48 :  11)

شفت بقى ان كرامة ومجد الله لا يعطيها لآخر !
 وعليه  فيكون يهوه هو المسيح المتجسد
*​


> *هو المسيح تكلم في رسائل بولس ؟؟
> امته ده حصل انا معنديش خبر صراحة !!!*



*يبدو عدم التركيز

رجاء زيادة التركيز
*
*الى جميع الموجودين في رومية احباء الله مدعوين قديسين نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(رو  1 :  7)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(1كو  1 :  3)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(2كو  1 :  2)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله الاب و من ربنا يسوع المسيح 
(غل  1 :  3)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(اف  1 :  2)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(في  1 :  2)
الى القديسين في كولوسي و الاخوة المؤمنين في المسيح نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(كو  1 :  2)
بولس و سلوانس و تيموثاوس الى كنيسة التسالونيكيين في الله الاب و الرب يسوع المسيح نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(1تس  1 :  1)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(2تس  1 :  2)
نعمة لكم و سلام من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح 
(فل  1 :  3)
يوحنا الى السبع الكنائس التي في اسيا نعمة لكم و سلام من الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي و من السبعة الارواح التي امام عرشه 
(رؤ  1 :  4)

نفس حرف الجر " من " !
أرأيت ان الحرف يقتل ؟!*

*من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح*
*من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح
**من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح
**من الله ابينا و الرب يسوع المسيح

شفت بقى ان السلام والنعمة هنا من المسيح ! 
دة حرفيا
اما عمليا
فكل كلام الكتاب المقدس هو من المسيح ( الله المتجسد ) !

*


> *يعني عمر المسيح مقال العبارة دي لتلاميذه لي كانوا معاه*



*ندع المسيح يرد فهو الله المتجسد

و حين تدخلون البيت سلموا عليه 
(مت  10 :  12)


دة حرفيا
اما عمليا
من هو بولس ؟
أليس رسول المسيح ! ؟
فما وجة الغرابة ان يقول له المسيح هذا ؟

مش بقول لك المسلم ضعيف جدا
لازم يفرق بين الأربعة بشارات و رسائل بولس و سفر الرؤيا

عمرك شفت واحد مسيحى بيلزم واحد مسلم ويقول له
هات لى سور مدينة او يقول له سور مكية بس ! ؟*



> *ماهو كله بيقول على نفسه الترجمة الادق الحرفية برضه !!!*



*نو كومنت !*
*وعجبى !*



> *انجليزي يا مرسي ؟؟؟
> هو انا جبت سيرة انجليزي يا مينز ؟؟*


*شفت مدى الضعف ؟

هو لو المنتدى هنا بيتلكم انجليزى ( غربى ) هاتقول له كدة ؟

يا عزيزى كلها ترجمات 
مش قادر عليها 
لا تتقول عليها !*



> *وايه هو المعنى لي انا قصدته يعني ؟؟
> *


*
تم توضيحه فووووق

*


> *ده انت يعني بتقرا الفكار على كده !!!
> متشوفلي البخت والفنجان بالمرة *



*لا يا عزيزى انا لا اقرأ الأفكار إنما هو وحى يوحى !
انها قوة الله !
حينما قال

لاني انا اعطيكم فما و حكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها 
(لو  21 :  15)*



> * لا تاخذ من ردي الا وجه المزاح معك يا عزيز مولكا ومتخليش الحرف يقتلك برضك *


*هوذا انا حى ارزق !

لأن الحرف يقتل طالبيه !

*


> *بعد الشر ليه بس*
> *مش عايز يبقى لنا احفاد يعني ؟؟*



*أكيد لأن احفادكما سيصبحا مسيحيين وانا اعتقد اننا نريدك انت اولا ان تصبح مسيحى وبالتباعية احفادك !

وايضا اريد الإستمتاع بالمحاورات معك*



> *ايوة بس انت زودتها شوية يعني*
> *قول اسابيع ماشي*
> *بس شهرين وثلاثة دي اوفر خالص *


*
إعجاز يا عزيزى ، إعجاز !
وماتنساش انى نبى !*



> *مهو عشان شايف ان العربي لي بكتبه محدش بيفهمه
> ففضلت اني اكلم بلسان القوم الذي اخاطبهم
> وعلى فكرة انا بكلم كل الالسنة *


*
جميل
اريد ان اسلك سؤال فى لسان العرب القديم

ماذا تعنى كلمة " بوتق " وما و جذرها ! ؟

*


> *
> لما انت عارف بتقول ليه خروج عن الموضوع وهو اساسا مبتداش الموضوع !!!*




*يا عزيزى ركز
انا بقول ما انا عارف انك بتتكلم خارج الموضوع ودة اللى انا قلته قبل كدة فى مشاركتى رقم   			#121
*


> * وكمان خروج عن الموضوع *







> *قولي انت *
> *اوعى تكون شبراوي شتيمة ؟؟ *
> *ده انا اقلب صعيدي على طول متقلقش *


*
لا حبيبى ، لان  شبرا معروفة بالرجالة بتوعها
واظنك سمعت عن مسلسل " بنت من شبرا " فهى مدح وليست شتيمة !*



> *السكوت حكمة برضه*
> *مهو ايه لي حيتقال يعني احسن مما قالته النصوص ؟؟*


*
اللى هايتقال برضوا من النصوص 
لأن  النصوص لا تفهم خطأ وبالتالى عليك الفهم الصحيح
وبالتالى اطلب منك مراجعة نفس الكلة " peace " !!!*



> *لا ده كده انت صعبتها على الآخر يعني حرام عليك
> هي فين الأصول دي عشان نراجعها ؟؟*



*شفت بقى انى عرفت اوثل معاك للى انا عايزه وهو انك فهمت الكلمة غلط " الأصل " !! ؟؟

الأصل هنا عزيزة هو للكلمة فقط فهل الكلمة عليها اى اشكال نصى ؟؟

شفت بقى*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2010)

رائع مولكا قوة المسيحى تكمن فى انه ينتقد الاسلام من واقع كتب تراثه
وضعف المسلمين تكمن فى انهم يفسرون المسيحية بهواهم ولا يتجراون للالتجاء لكتب التراث المسيحى 
فان فتحوا الكتب سيغلقوا منتدياتهم سريعا


----------



## kholio5 (9 يناير 2010)

*خلاص يا عزيزي مولكا كده تقريبا متفقين*

*انا لم اضع في مشاركاتي اي فهم اسلامي بل حتى اني لم اكتب جملة واحدة من عندي *

*اما عرضك في مناظرة حول الوهية المسيح فيكون ذلك ان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء مع الزميل اخريستوس *
*فلا مانع عندي *

*اترجو الحصول على جواب الادارة على ما كتبته في صفحة الحوار *


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *خلاص يا عزيزي مولكا كده تقريبا متفقين*



*لا اعلم كيف اتفقنا ولكن ما شاء الله إياه يفعل !

نترك فرصة للمعلقون فى متابعة الحوار الأساسى !

شكرا لك عزيزى الفاضل " الشبراوى " !
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> رائع مولكا قوة المسيحى تكمن فى انه ينتقد الاسلام من واقع كتب تراثه
> وضعف المسلمين تكمن فى انهم يفسرون المسيحية بهواهم ولا يتجراون للالتجاء لكتب التراث المسيحى
> فان فتحوا الكتب سيغلقوا منتدياتهم سريعا


 
 انه الاباء و التكبر يريدون ان يعبدوا الله الذي يريحهم و في خيالهم اله تفصيل

ربنا يشرق بنوره

سلام و نعمه


----------



## kholio5 (10 يناير 2010)

*



لا اعلم كيف اتفقنا ولكن ما شاء الله إياه يفعل !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اتفقنا على ان تفسيراتي المسلمة لابد ان استنبطها من التفاسر الاسلامية *
*وهذا لم يحصل مني ابدا في كل المشاركات **بل وكما وضحت في مشاركتي السابقة اني لم اكتب جملة من عندي *


----------



## kholio5 (10 يناير 2010)

> لا يوجد كتاب ادبى فى جميع انحاء العالم له موثوقية من حيث عدد نسخه القديمة مثل الانجيل


 
*أي انجيل فيهم ؟؟*
*وهل تساوي الانجيل بالاعمال الادبية ؟؟*
*وهل كل نسخ الانجيل القديمة متوافقة من حيث عدد الاسفار ومحتواها ؟؟*




> ولا القران الذى جمع بعد موت محمد يمتلك عشر العدد


 
*يعني انت تعرف ان القرآن كان موجود من زمن سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لكنه فقط لم يكن مجموعا في مصحف واحد !!*
*وارجو منك الادب فب مخاطبة مقدساتي واقول على الاقل (رسول الاسلام)*

*فهل كان هناك اناجيل في زمن سيدنا المسيح ؟؟*

*فيبقى السؤال : الاناجيل الموجودة من اين جاءت ان لم تكن موجودة في زمن المسيح ؟؟*




> جميع الكتب تقف عند مسافة كبيرة من موثوقية العهد الجديد


 
*هل تساوي كتب البشر بكتاب الهي ؟؟*




> فان كنت لا تريد ان تبحث دا شانك وان كنت تخاف ان تبحث فهذا يدل على خوفك من اكتشافك للحقيقة المرة ان


 
*ابحث فين بالضبط ؟؟*
*ان كانت اصلا مفقوددة فكيف يمكن البحث في شيء مفقود لا يعلم مصيره !!!*




> عندما نقارن بين النقد النصى للقران والانجيل


 
*لايوجد شيء اسمه نقد نصي للقرآن الكريم*
*فلا ترمي علينا ما اخترعتمونه* 




> ستكتشف انك تؤمن بكتاب لا يمتلك سوى مخطوطات بائسة


 
*وهل نحن نقول اننا أتينا بالقرآن من مخطوطات ؟؟؟*
*يا عزيز لا تسقط ايمانك على غيرك حتى لا تضيع الطريق* 




> تصرخ باننا لا نعرف اصول القران من هذة المخطوطات


 
*لا يوجد شيء اسمه اصول القرآن*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

> *اتفقنا على ان تفسيراتي المسلمة لابد ان استنبطها من التفاسر الاسلامية *


*
لم نتفق على هذا ابدا بل قلت لك بالحرف الواحد ان التفسيرات الإسلامية هى كتب ومراجع وبالتالى لو ذكرتها فحتما ستذكر المرجع ورقم الجزء ورقم الصفحة وخلافه
اما تفسيراتك المسلمة فهى نتيجة التفسيرات الإسلامية على عقلك وهذة ( التفسيرات التى فى عقلك ) ليس لها اسم مرجع ولا رقم الجزء ولا رقم الصفحة


هل عرفت الفرق بين
تفسيراتك المسلمة وتفسيراتك الإسلامية !

حرف ( ك ) هنا متغير فى الإعادة عليك مرة وعرى التفسرات الملزمة لك مرة اخرى

ارجو ايضا عدم الخلط بين حرف الكاف !*​


----------



## kholio5 (10 يناير 2010)

> فن كنا نشترك فى اننا لا نمتلك نسخ الانجيل بخط التلاميذ


 
*ولا حتى نعلم من كتب الاناجيل الموجودة بين ايدينا الآن *
*فهل ليس من حقنا أن نعلم من اين اتى هذا الكتاب ومن كتبه حتى نتاكد من حقيقة محتواه ؟؟*




> ولا انت تمتلك نسخة من القران فى عصر محمد لماذا تتكلم؟


 
*من الذي كذب عليك بهذا القول ؟؟*
*هل قرات يوما تواتر القرآن وصولا الى سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟؟*




> ولا حتى تمتلك مخطوطة من قران الذى جمع ايام ابو بكر وتم حفظه فى بيت حفصة؟
> مافى يديك مخطوطات لقران عثمان وليس لقران محمد
> اين هو قران محمد ؟


 
*أنصحك بالقراءة مجددا وتعلم الفرق بين (قرآن) و (مصحف) وبعد ذلك مرحبا بك في حوار حول القرآن الكريم* 




> لما تحب تتعرض لنقطة مثل هذة لابد وان تقف على خلفية صلبة وليس على خلفية ان قارنا بالخليفة التى تقارن بها ستكتشف مدى تفاهة ماتقوله وانه لا يخرج سوى من مجيدى الهجوم الطفولى


 
*كل محتوا مشاركاتك ليس له وجود عندنا*
*حضرتك تفترض امر و تسقطه على القرآن الكريم وهو اساسا ليس له وجود عندنا *
*فارجو تصحيح ذلك قبل أن ترمي الناس بما فيك !!*
*واتمنى ان ارى منك أدبا في الخطاب دون تجريح*
*فلسنا هنا لتراشق الاوصاف *
*بل لمقارعة الحجة بمثلها *


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

> *أي انجيل فيهم ؟؟*



*من التكوين الى الرؤيا ! *



> *وهل تساوي الانجيل بالاعمال الادبية ؟؟*



*دا هو بيستنكر حتى لو ساويناه بالأعمال الأدبية فيسحقها كلها

وحتى حرفيا فبالنسبة للملحد هو كتاب ادبى فقط
وهو ايضا لا يوجد كتاب يضاهيه

ملاحظة : يوجد فى القسم الإسلامى موضوع نريد فيه طلب لمصحف قديم منذ تجميع القرآن ولا نجد الى الآن ، هلا اخبرتنا !

*


> *وهل كل نسخ الانجيل القديمة متوافقة من حيث عدد الاسفار ومحتواها ؟؟*



*هل هذا ما تحدث عنه هو ام انك تسأل للإفادة ؟*



> *يعني انت تعرف ان القرآن كان موجود من زمن سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لكنه فقط لم يكن مجموعا في مصحف واحد !!*
> *وارجو منك الادب فب مخاطبة مقدساتي واقول على الاقل (رسول الاسلام)*



*لو اراد المدير " روك " إعطائى الفرصة للتحدث لكنت رددت على هذة النقطة !*



> *فهل كان هناك اناجيل في زمن سيدنا المسيح ؟؟*


*
عجبى

بحسب القرآن كان يوجد إنجيل عيسى
وهذا ما لم ولن يعثر عليه على الإطلاق عزيزى

ونقطة منطقية : البشائر الأربعة تتكلم عن حياة المسيح منذ ولادته الى صعوده بعد قيامته فكيف يتم كتابتها فى حياته ؟*



> *فيبقى السؤال : الاناجيل الموجودة من اين جاءت ان لم تكن موجودة في زمن المسيح ؟؟*



*هذا السؤال يجب عنه القرآن لأنه هو الوحيد الذى قال ان عيسى كان فى زمنه إنجيل !*


*ما رأيك ان تحضر لى نسخة من انجيل عيسى ؟*



> *هل تساوي كتب البشر بكتاب الهي ؟؟*


*
ادبيا ام حقيقة ؟
لو كان ادبيا فالإجابة نعم
ولو كان إلهى فيتم إلغاء مناظرتك تماما
لأنك هنا تعترف انه كتاب إلهى فكيف يكون عنوان المناظرة عن " مصادر الكتاب المقدس " ؟؟
فطالما انه كتاب إلهى إذا مصدره هو الله ! 

*


> *ان كانت اصلا مفقوددة فكيف يمكن البحث في شيء مفقود لا يعلم مصيره !!!*


*
هذا كلام غير مسؤل تماما

إذ انه مع فقدان النسخ الأصلية

فالذى بين يدينا هو هو ما كان سابقا !
وعلماء النقد الكتابى اكدوا على هذا
وتبقى مشكلات نصية فقط تم حسمها جميعا
*


> *لايوجد شيء اسمه نقد نصي للقرآن الكريم*


*
من الذى يقول هذا أأنت أم العلماء ؟؟

لو انت فأنت لست بعالم فى النقد النصى لكى تصرح بهذا
لو العلماء فقالوا ان اى كتاب فى التاريخ يضع للنقد النصى !

*


> *وهل نحن نقول اننا أتينا بالقرآن من مخطوطات ؟؟؟*


*
وهل لديك نسخة بالتواتر السمعى الى الآن ؟؟
وطالما حدث إختلاف فى المخطوطات التى اصلا كاتبيها هم حافظوا القرآن فيكون الإختلاف اصلا فى الحفظ الذى تتباهى به !

وهل لديك دليل واحد علمى على عدم الخطأ المطلق لحفظة القرآن ؟؟

هل كلامك هذا يقام له وزن علمى ؟

*


> *لا يوجد شيء اسمه اصول القرآن*



*هل تريد ان تقول 
ان القرآن كتاب بلا اصول ؟



*​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2010)

عزيزى محاولات مستميتة لكى تخدر ضميرك الاسلامى قران محمد بح مات وسابكم مشردين بلا قران بتجمعوه بطريقة بائسة 
الانجيل استلم من يد الرسل الى يد الكنيسة الى يومنا هذا لو سمحت تورينا قران محمد او قران الىل جمعه ابو بكر او عثمان او اى قران قريب من زمنهم الاجابة مفيش اخبط راسك فى الحيط وكمان اتحرقوا
اوريك انا نسخة متى ويوحنا ولوقا ومتى موجودين لم يحرقوا وكل ماموجود منهم نسخ تشهد تطابقها على تطابق الفكر المعلن فى الكتاب 
فانت شهدت ان قرانك بلا اصول كتاب ادبى لا يرتقى اصلا لاسلوب الحوار الراقى فمابالك ان نقشناه انه الهى


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

> *ولا حتى نعلم من كتب الاناجيل الموجودة بين ايدينا الآن *


*
ماذا عنيت بـ " نعلم " علام الجمع ؟؟

لو للمسلمين فهذا طبيعى اما للمسيحين وللعلماء فهذا ثابت ومعروف فليست مشكلتنا انك لا تعلم
فالذى لا يعلم فليتعلم من الذى يعلم !*



> *فهل ليس من حقنا أن نعلم من اين اتى هذا الكتاب ومن كتبه حتى نتاكد من حقيقة محتواه ؟؟*



*
كتبه اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس

ولكن هل لدينا شك انه وحى من الله ؟*



> *من الذي كذب عليك بهذا القول ؟؟*



*إذا نريد سخة فى مدخلتك القادمة لنتأكد !

منتظرها على احر من الجمر !

*


> *هل قرات يوما تواتر القرآن وصولا الى سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟؟*



*تحدى لكل مسلمى العالم إن هذا ثبت !

القرآن اصلا حدثت فيه مشاكل كبيرة جدا حين جُمع بالإضافة الى الحرق الذى ناله بالإضافة ان المصاحف الحالية غير متطابقة وغير التطابق يسبب انقلاب المعنى تماما فيصبح الضارب مضروبا والقال مقتولا *



> *أنصحك بالقراءة مجددا وتعلم الفرق بين (قرآن) و (مصحف) وبعد ذلك مرحبا بك في حوار حول القرآن الكريم*



*أعيد عليك الطلب*

*هل تملك نسخة واحدة من مصحف واحد كانت موجودة سنة 1000 هجريا على الأقل ؟*



​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2010)

ان كنت تمتلك حجة كنت قولتلى اين اصولك وحينما اسالك تقول لى قران رسولى اهو مكتوب ومحفوظ ولكن للاسف ولا رسول ولا صحابة ولا نعرف قرانهم ايه
ياترى دا مصحف محمد ولا على ولا عثمان ولا الثقفى 
اقدم مخطوطة بمقارنتها بالكتاب المقدس يسحقه سحق 
وعندى الكثير على التواتر بس مش عايزين نشعب الموضوع اكتر من كدا لكى اثبتلك ان لا يوجد انسان واحد فى العالم يقدر يقول ماقاله محمد هو مابين يديك وكل يوم بنكشتف مخطوطة فيها كوارث فلن تستطيعوا ان تتكموا فى النقد النصى للقران لانه سيهدم عصمته الحرفية تماما بس سيسحقها من اصولها


----------



## holy_bible_1 (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: مصادر الكتاب المقدس*

_*نعمه وسلام رب المجد *_
_*لااقصد ان اتدخل في حوار استاذي الحبيب اخرستوس انستي *_
_*لكن طالما الاخوه المسلمين مصرين علي معرفة اين النسخه الاصليه من انجيل المسيح *_
_*الاجابه بسيطه جدا *_
_*النسخه الاصليه موجود في ملكوت السموات وايضا ملئ الارض كلها لان انجيلنا الاصلي  ليس حبر علي ورق لكن انجيلنا هو المسيح نفسه*_


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

اهلا بك استاذ هولي بايبل ارجو ان تكثر من مشاركاتك معنا ان سمح لك الوقت و تفيدنا اكثر من علومك في الكتاب المقدس

اسفه للتشتيت لكن وجب التحيه لك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يناير 2010)

*معلش هو دخل الزعيم ايه بموضوع المناظرة هو مجرد منظم ليها وعارف قوانين القسم*
*وقد اخبر اخرستوس انيستى ان الرد جاهز*
*ماعليك انك تكتب الرد باسلوب اخر لائق بالادب*
*لكى ترى الرد على ماكتبته *
*صعب عليك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وانا  عن نفسى لااقبل هذا الاسلوب للتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس طالمنا الحوار لم ينتهى فلا تضع حكمك المسبق على الكتاب المقدس **طالما انت فى وسط الحوار تنتقى الفاظك كويس ويجب عليك ان تخضع لقوانين المنتدى اللى انت فيه *
*وانا متحمس جدا للمناظرة لانى اعرفك من قبل وارعف اسلوبك الحوارى من منتديات اخرى واثق انك لن تستطيع ان تثبت شئ *


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2010)

مللت من تكرار و طلب تقديم المشاركة.. و كأننا نترجى الحوار منهم..
حوارات اخر زمن..


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> مللت من تكرار و طلب تقديم المشاركة.. و كأننا نترجى الحوار منهم..
> حوارات اخر زمن..




*اسمح لى استاذى الحبيب

اعتقد ان جدية الحوار اهم من الحوار 

لأن الحوار يتم على مسمع ومرأى من اناس كثيرين وبالتالى فإن غاية الحوار الأولى وهى الفائدة قد انتهت تماما 
فأنا ارجو بعد إذنك إيقاف هذة المهزلة الفكرية والسماح للحوارات الأخرى بالتقدم الى الأمام !

والغريب ان خوليو كان عايز يناقش كل الأجزاء التى تخص الكتاب المقدس كما كتب فى الموضوع الذى تم فتحه للإتفاق معه على المناظرة وكأنه سينجز هذا كله فى شهر واحد 

اعتقد ان هناك شرط يجب ان يراعى فى المحاور وهو جدية الأنتظام فى الحوار لكى لا يفقد هدفه وطعمه وفائدته فليس كل الشروط مستوى المحاور بل ايضا الجدية فى الحوار نفسه والوقت الكافى !

لذا - بعد إذنك - ارجو تقرير فرصة معينه قصيرة ثم بعدها تغلق الحوار ..


اسف للتدخل استاذى الحبيب ولكنى اردت ان اعبر عن رأيى فقط 
وشكرا لك ...
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (22 يناير 2010)

*


my rock قال:



مللت من تكرار و طلب تقديم المشاركة.. و كأننا نترجى الحوار منهم..
حوارات اخر زمن..

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا دليل اليأس من قبلهم يا أخي 
فلم يعد في جعبتهم ما يطرحوه بعد ان بين الحق

فهل تظن ان الزميل خوليو سوف يماطل كما هو يماطل الان لو ان حجته قوية ؟هل تظن انه سوف يتأخر كل هذا الوقت لو أنه يملك الدليل والمنطق ؟ 

*


----------



## Eva Maria (22 يناير 2010)

kholio5*



			من الذي كذب عليك بهذا القول ؟؟
هل قرات يوما تواتر القرآن وصولا الى سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


التواتر ليس منهج علمي
التواتر هو منهج شائعات وأقاصيص شعبية وأساطير


هل تعلم كيف تنتقل الشائعة ؟ أليس من شخص الى آخر وهلم جرى ؟ 
فما الذي يثبت لنا صحة أقوال من نقل الى جنابك القرآن التواتر حسب منطقك أذاً ؟ 

بل لم نجد في أدبيات البحث العلمي ما يرتكز ألى ما يدعى التواتر 

مطالبتك بالنسخة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس ساقطة 
لأن لا نسخة أصلية لقرآنك

أذاً فالصمت أوجب
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

**ماريا** قال:


> kholio5
> 
> 
> *التواتر ليس منهج علمي*
> ...


 
كلام يتوزن بميزان الذهب
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

*مبدأ التواتر هو مبدأ لا علم فيه لسبب بسيط انه لا يوجد دليل ان الشخص " س " قد نقل كلاما الى الشخص " ص " ويكتفون لتحقيق شرط واحد فقط ان يكون هذا عاصر ذاك وكفى وكأن بالمعاصرة ينتج التواتر !*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

> مطالبتك بالنسخة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس ساقطة
> لأن لا نسخة أصلية لقرآنك



انا قولت كدا يا جماعه احرقت اصلا عن عمد يا ريته احراق سهوا يبقي تطالبنا احنا بالاصل ليه و عموما ما حصلش عندنا احراق عمدي للمخطوطات زي جماعه

شكرا يا ماريا نورتي المنتدي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2010)

عسى و لعل يستمر الحوار هذه المرة..


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

> *وان عدتم عدنا و ان جنحتم للسلم نجنح لها *



*ممكن اعرف عدنا الى اية ؟؟؟

ومتى تركنا السلم ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

> *كان ذلك بالاتفاق وليس بما أحب أن أسميه *


*
طالما ليس كما تحب ان تسميه لماذا إذا إتفقت عليه ! ؟؟

عجبى !*



> *وليس عنوان المناظرة موافقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه (بالنسبة لي على الأقل)*


*
عجيبة هذة الجملة بحق !

كيف ان العنوان ليس موافقا وهو الذى اتفقت عليه مع العلم انك ادرجت اقتباس كان فيه الإتفاق حول نفس العنوان الحالى !!
*


> *نتحاور هذه الأيام مع الزميل خوليو حول مصادر الكتاب المقدس .. وان كان يفضل هو ان يسمية مطابقة الكتاب المقدس*


*والعنوان الحالى هو *



> *مصادر الكتاب المقدس*


*فكيف إذا ؟؟*



> *فان قلنا أنه تم فقدان المخطوطات الاصلية فقط لاعتقد البعض ان ما نملكه الآن من مخطوطات هو مطابق للأصل المفقود*


*من هنا بدأ نفس الأمر يتكرر مرة أخرى

مين اللى قال لك انك انت اللى هاتقول ؟؟
ومين اللى قال لك ان الفقدان ينفى ان ما بين ايدينا مطابق للأصل ؟؟

وكيف عرفت انه غير مطابق والأصل اصلا مفقود ؟؟

وكيف تذهب الى نتيجة نحن اصلا فى صدد الحوار في مناظرة من اجلها  ! ؟؟؟


فما هدف المناظرة إذا !

هنا اسجل عليك خطأ انك استعنت بكلامك الشخصى وادرجت نتيجة خاليه من الصحة تماما ونحن مازلنا فى المناظرة !


*


> *لذلك وجب التذكير ان ماهو موجود بين أيدينا الآن من مخطوطات فهو ليس بأصلي ولا يمكن أبدا اثبات تطابقه مع الاصل المفقود*


*ليس بأصلى اه مقبولة !

لكن ازاى لايمكن ان نثبت تطابقه مع الأصل !

فإن كان هكذا الكلام 
فأنا ايضا اقول لك 
انه لا يمكن اثبات اختلافه مع الأصل المفقود وتنتهى المناظرة إذا لعدم إمتلاكك للأصل ولا إمتلاكنا !


اختار كلامك جيدا لكى لا تخطئ للمرة الثانية !*
*
**My Rock*​ 
*اعتقد ان هذة الجملة خارجة عن سياق الأدب الحوارى إذ انه وصل لنتيجة نحن اصلا فى حوار من اجل الوصول اليها 
فهل هذا ادب فى الحوار ؟

لو كان الأمر بالإستخلاصات الغير مبنية على الحار والأدلة و البراهين لقال " اخرسوس " ايضا العكس وانتهى الحوار كما بدأ 


فهل هذا هو فراغ من الحجة ام ماذا ؟؟* 

*هذة هى الجملة*





> *فان قلنا أنه تم فقدان المخطوطات الاصلية فقط لاعتقد البعض ان ما نملكه الآن من مخطوطات هو مطابق للأصل المفقود و بالتالي تنتفي مسألة فقدان الاصول لتوفرنا على الصورة
> لذلك وجب التذكير ان ماهو موجود بين أيدينا الآن من مخطوطات فهو ليس بأصلي ولا يمكن أبدا اثبات تطابقه مع الاصل المفقود**
> *


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يناير 2010)

*وهل الاستاذ خوليو يمتلك الاصول اللى كتبها الرسل بايديهم لكى يجزم ان المخطوطات ليست صورة طبق الاصل منها*
*ام استنتاج بهلوانى من الخيال*
*العقل والمنطق يقول اتفاق المخطوطات فى ادق التفاصيل يرجع لان الاصل واحد*
*ولا يوجد كتاب ادبى فى العالم يكتلك عدد من المخطوطات يضاهى الكتاب المقدس*
*وخصوصا الكتاب المقدس*
*مناظرة ايه اللى بتعتمد على خيالات جايز يكون بيطابق الاصل اللى مش موجود وجايز لا*
*هل هذا منهج علمى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*



فان قلنا أنه تم فقدان المخطوطات الاصلية فقط لاعتقد البعض ان ما نملكه الآن من مخطوطات هو مطابق للأصل المفقود و بالتالي تنتفي مسألة فقدان الاصول لتوفرنا على الصورة
لذلك وجب التذكير ان ماهو موجود بين أيدينا الآن من مخطوطات فهو ليس بأصلي ولا يمكن أبدا اثبات تطابقه مع الاصل المفقود


أنقر للتوسيع...

**احتمالات بهلوانية *
*ولكن العقل يقول اتفاق المخطوطات بجميع اللغات المترجم اليها يرجع الى اتفاق المصدر والاصل *
*فانت لا تمتلك اصل لكى تقول ان مابيدينا ليس هو الاصل قارنت بايه لكى تستنتج هذا؟*
*ولا تمتلك اصول قران*
*ولا تمتلك اى اصول*
*مجرد كلام رنان لا يرتقى الى المستوى العلمى*
*ربنا يصبر اخرستوس انيستى على محاوريه ونطلب منه ان يتنازل الى هذا المستوى فى التفكير لعلهم يتعلموا ويدركوا ان كلمة الله الحية لن تضيع لان قبل ان تكون حبر على ورق هى شخص حى يدور حوله المضمون الكتابى شخص المسيح الذى وعد بان كلمته مثبته فى السماء *


----------



## kholio5 (25 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ام استنتاج بهلوانى *






شمس الحق قال:


> *احتمالات بهلوانية  *




:t9:

*الرب يباررك و يبارك اساءتك في حقي *

*يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون*




*



لعلهم يتعلموا ويدركوا ان كلمة الله الحية لن تضيع لان قبل ان تكون حبر على ورق هى شخص حى يدور حوله المضمون الكتابى شخص المسيح الذى وعد بان كلمته مثبته فى السماء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وكيف نعرف شخص المسيح بدون رجوع الى مكتوب ؟؟*

*ان كان المسيح نفسه يقول فتشوا الكتب !!!*

*فاي كتب نفتش ؟؟*


----------



## kholio5 (25 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ولكن العقل يقول اتفاق المخطوطات بجميع اللغات المترجم اليها يرجع الى اتفاق المصدر والاصل
> *


 

*جميل جدا *

*هذا ان اتفقت *

*فماذا ان لم تتفق ابدا ؟؟*

*ايكون كذلك مصدرها واحد !!!*


----------



## kholio5 (25 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *هنا اسجل عليك خطأ انك استعنت بكلامك الشخصى وادرجت نتيجة خاليه من الصحة تماما ونحن مازلنا فى المناظرة !*
> 
> 
> ​*ليس بأصلى اه مقبولة !*​
> ...


 

*لا تستعجل *
*فان خوليو لا يكتب جملة واحدة ليس عليها قرينة !!!*

*فانتظر ما يسر خاطرك حينما يبدا الحوار *
*و اتمنى ان تبقى عند موقفك هذا ولا تغيره فسجله في ذاكرتك حتى يمكنك الرجوع اليه*


*فانت قلت ان المناظرة تنتهي عند حالتين :*

*الحالة الاولى :*
*ان ثبت مطابقة المخطوطات الموجودة حاليا لأصولها فان ذلك يشهد لصحة الكتاب المقدس فتنتهي المناظرة لصالح الكتاب المقدس *
*و انا حينها أقول لك انني سأقدم نفسي للتعميد فورا دون تردد *

*الحالة الثانية :*
*ان ثبت عدم مطابقة المخطوطات الموجودة حاليا للأصل فان ذلك يشهد على عدم صحة الكتاب المقدس فتنتهي المناظرة لغير صالح الكتاب المقدس*
*و حينها لك أن تختار مصيرك بنفسك اتتبع الحق ام تضل على ما انت فيه *


*الخطاب شخصي هنا ومراده و غايته خطاب كل من يقرأ كلامي !!!*



*فهل تستمر على موقفك هذا أم هي زلة لسان !!!*


----------



## kholio5 (25 يناير 2010)

*أرجو من الادارة أن تنتبه الى طلبي بتغيير حجم الخط في الاقتباسات الموضوعة الى الحجم (5)*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2010)

> *الرب يباررك و يبارك اساءتك في حقي *


*جميل ، لقد آمنت إذا بالله يسوع المسيح ، ألف مبروك ....

و اقريت انه صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس !*



> *يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون*


*هل آمنت بالثالوث القدوس وآمنت بالآب ؟!*



> *الرب يباررك و يبارك اساءتك في حقي *


*ولكن المشكلة التى انا اريد السؤال عنها ، اين هى الإساءة ؟؟*



> *وكيف نعرف شخص المسيح بدون رجوع الى مكتوب ؟؟*


*كما كان يبشر الرسل قبل كتابتهم للأناجيل ، وكما كان يحفظ القرآن فى الصدور قبل لاسطور !*



> *ان كان المسيح نفسه يقول فتشوا الكتب !!!*


*مشكلتى انى مابحبش كلمة غلط اسمعها او اشوفها او اقرأها 

اى كتب كان المسيح هنا يريدها ؟

هل تعرف ان من ضمن هذة الكتب هو القرآن ذاته ! ؟؟
*


> *فان خوليو لا يكتب جملة واحدة ليس عليها قرينة !!!*


*وهل من الأدب ان تكتب جملة قبل ان تكتب قرينة ؟؟*



> *فانتظر ما يسر خاطرك حينما يبدا الحوار *


*
وطالما لم يبدأ الحوار بعد لماذا تعطى نتيجة انت اصلا تحاور من اجلها ؟
أهو فشل أم فراغ حجة ؟*



> *و اتمنى ان تبقى عند موقفك هذا ولا تغيره فسجله في ذاكرتك حتى يمكنك الرجوع اليه*


*
لا تقلق عزيزى ، فمولكا لا ينطق عن الهوى !
وكله فى لوح محفوظ يُتلى علىّ !
*


> *فانت قلت ان المناظرة تنتهي عند حالتين :*


*
هل انتهى الحوار ؟؟؟

هل يصح لى ( خُلقا ) ان اقول خوليو مدلس وكذاب ومنافق على اساس ما سيكون ؟*​


----------



## kholio5 (25 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *جميل ، لقد آمنت إذا بالله يسوع المسيح ، ألف مبروك ....*​




*نعم انا أؤمن بالمسيح (يسوع حسب تسميتكم) لكن كما طلب هو أن أؤمن به وليس كما تدعون !!*
*و أنا قلت كلامي هذا حتى في المواقع الاسلامية ودائما أكرره*

*أنا أؤمن بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به *

*ولا يوجد مسلم واحد ينكر ايمانه بالمسيح (مع اختلاف التسميات)*​

*



و اقريت انه صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس !

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لن يحصل حتى يتحقق الشرط الذي لم تذكره 
الا وهو ظهور يسوع نفسه

ورفس المناخس عندي هو ليس كما هو الحال المعروف 
بل ان الرفس عندي يكون بتفتيش الكتب 

* 
*



هل آمنت بالثالوث القدوس وآمنت بالآب ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أين عبارة الثالوث في جملتي التي ذكرتها ؟؟

شخص يطلب من الآب أن يغفر للآخرين 
فما وجه الثالوث في ذلك ؟؟
* 
*



ولكن المشكلة التى انا اريد السؤال عنها ، اين هى الإساءة ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كل يقدر الاساءة حسب رؤيته !*
*فما لا تراه أنت يراه غيرك *

*و ان كنت لا تعتبرها اساءة فهل يحق لي ان أصف تعليقاتك بالبهلوانية ؟؟*

*



كما كان يبشر الرسل قبل كتابتهم للأناجيل ، وكما كان يحفظ القرآن فى الصدور قبل لاسطور !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ليتنا نعلم كيف كان ذلك !!!*
*و ما قول الكلام بمجرده ينفع *​ 
*



مشكلتى انى مابحبش كلمة غلط اسمعها او اشوفها او اقرأها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




اى كتب كان المسيح هنا يريدها ؟​ 
هل تعرف ان من ضمن هذة الكتب هو القرآن ذاته ! ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...



هل هذا يعني أن المسيح ذكر أن القرآن يشهد له ؟؟

اذن لماذا اجد مواضيعا طويلة تقول أن الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر أمرا عن رسول الاسلام !!
​أهذا من باب الازدواجية في المواقف ؟؟​*​
*



وهل من الأدب ان تكتب جملة قبل ان تكتب قرينة ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كل في حينه فلا تستعجل و لم يبدا الحوار بعد لعرض قرائنه *​ 

*



وطالما لم يبدأ الحوار بعد لماذا تعطى نتيجة انت اصلا تحاور من اجلها ؟
أهو فشل أم فراغ حجة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هو ذكر لما يستم عرضه فيما بعد و كل الحق لمحاوري ان يطالبني بالدليل هذا ان وافقك الرأي من الأصل *​ 

*



لا تقلق عزيزى ، فمولكا لا ينطق عن الهوى !
وكله فى لوح محفوظ يُتلى علىّ !

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
والله اني لاارى في ردودك الا اتباع الهوى و ليس لك دون ذلك نصيب 
و يا ليتك تعقل ما تلفظه ان لكل أمر رقيب 
ألا عد لرشدك و ائمن خالقك ان الغد قريب *​ 

*



هل انتهى الحوار ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



هل يصح لى ( خُلقا ) ان اقول خوليو مدلس وكذاب ومنافق على اساس ما سيكون ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لم يبدأ الحوار بعد حتى ينتهي 
ولك ان تحكم كما تشاء ولا يحاسبك في ذلك أحد و العبرة في خواتمها 

​ارجو للمرة المليون ان تبتعد التعليقات على الشخصنة فاني احاول جاهدا تجنب ذلك
​فاما ان يكون التعليق خادما للحوار و مبينا و موضحا لأمر و اما الاحتفاظ به أحسن من عرضه حتى لا يؤدي لغير ما يحمد


لن اقوم بالتعليق مستقبلا عن اي تعليق تكون فيه شخصنة ابدا​​*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 يناير 2010)

*يا خوليو*
*لماذا تركت المناظرة واتيت الى هنا تتحاور ؟؟*
*انت مناظرتك مع الاستاذ اخرستوس اما هنا للتعليق *
*ولن اعلق على اي شي انت كتبته هنا ارجع لمناظرتك التي تحاول الهروب منها مع اخرستوس *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

> شخص يطلب من الآب أن يغفر للآخرين



يا سلام اصل الاب اي ذات الله لوحده يعني

الله = الاب و الابن و الروح القدس

اما تلتزم بذلك لان ذلك هوا الاله الواحد عندنا اما انك تقول زي دينك

اغفر لهم يارب و ما تستعملش صيغه دخيله علي دينك بقي

انما تاخد البعض و تترك البعض لا بقي

لما تدعو الاب انت بتدعو الابن و الروح القدس معاه لان دي ذات الله ولا تتجزء بقي

مش عاجبك قول اغفر لهم يا رب زي ما بتقولوا



سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2010)

> *نعم انا أؤمن بالمسيح (يسوع حسب تسميتكم) لكن كما طلب هو أن أؤمن به وليس كما تدعون !!*
> *و أنا قلت كلامي هذا حتى في المواقع الاسلامية ودائما أكرره*
> 
> *أنا أؤمن بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به *
> ...


*كان هذا تعليقك عن عبارتى التى قلت فيها *



> *جميل ، لقد آمنت إذا بالله يسوع المسيح ، ألف مبروك ....​*


*فأشكرك ، وابارك لك على فبول الحق المسيح !*



> *لن يحصل حتى يتحقق الشرط الذي لم تذكره
> الا وهو ظهور يسوع نفسه*


*بل حدث فعلا ! 
فأنت آمنت بالله يسوع المسيح*




> *أين عبارة الثالوث في جملتي التي ذكرتها ؟؟*


*ركز عزيزى فى كلامك فالله يحب المركزين !

ألم تقل *



> *يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون*


*هذة كلمة المسيح ( الإبن ) لأبيه ( الآب ) فهل آمنت بالثالوث ؟*



> *كل يقدر الاساءة حسب رؤيته !*
> *فما لا تراه أنت يراه غيرك *


*بالفعل فأنا اسأل عن ما رأيته انت !*



> *و ان كنت لا تعتبرها اساءة فهل يحق لي ان أصف تعليقاتك بالبهلوانية ؟؟*


*هل هذا التعبير هو وصف لما قمت به ام إساءة ؟؟
هل عندما اقول للحمار " يا حمار " اكون اشتمه أم أصفه ؟؟
هل عندما اقول للقوى " يا قوى " أكون أمدحه ام أصفه ؟

*


> *ليتنا نعلم كيف كان ذلك !!!*


ليتك أنت تعلم كيف كان ذلك !



> *هل هذا يعني أن المسيح ذكر أن القرآن يشهد له ؟؟
> 
> اذن لماذا اجد مواضيعا طويلة تقول أن الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر أمرا عن رسول الاسلام !!*


*إذا فأنت اقريت ان القرآن كلام رسول الإسلام وليس كلام من اله !

أشكرك عزيزى
فبالرغم من عدم إجابتك عن سؤالى 
فقد صدر منك اعترافا جميلا
منك وهذا 
طبعا كله بعدما آمنت بالله يسوع المسيح

*


> *كل في حينه فلا تستعجل و لم يبدا الحوار بعد لعرض قرائنه *


*ما هو انا بسألك
هل اتى حينه لكى تقول جملتك ام لا ؟
إذ كان أتى فأشر لى كيف اتى وإن لم يكن أتى فلماذا كتبتها ! ؟؟

وعليه
أكرر

** وهل من الأدب ان تكتب جملة قبل ان تكتب قرينة ؟؟ 

*


> *هو ذكر لما يستم عرضه فيما بعد و كل الحق لمحاوري ان يطالبني بالدليل هذا ان وافقك الرأي من الأصل *


*
وطلما هو ( سيتم ) و ( فيما بعد ) لماذا تذكرها ولا تدع أدلتك تتكلم ؟؟

أهذا من الأدب 

مشكلتك انى فاهمك ورأيت ما ترمى اليه فى هذة المداخلة

ولن يحدث ما تريد !
*


> *والله اني لاارى في ردودك الا اتباع الهوى و ليس لك دون ذلك نصيب *


*
إن كنت مسيحيا فالحلف عندنا مُحرَم أساساً وإن كنت مسلما فلماذا تحلف بالله كذب ! ؟
ينبغى عليك صيام 3 ايام !

*


> *و يا ليتك تعقل ما تلفظه ان لكل أمر رقيب
> ألا عد لرشدك و ائمن خالقك ان الغد قريب*


*لا عليك
كل كلمة محسوبه فى الميزان عند الرحمن الذى خلق الجان والمرجان !

ولكن من هو خالقى ؟

*


> *لم يبدأ الحوار بعد حتى ينتهي *


*
وطالما لم يبدأ بعد
لماذا تعطى نتيجة أنت اصلا فى صدد الحوار من أجلها ؟؟؟
*


> *ارجو للمرة المليون ان تبتعد التعليقات على الشخصنة فاني احاول جاهدا تجنب ذلك*


*أنت قلت فى ردك هنا               #46* 




> *وان عدتم عدنا و ان جنحتم للسلم نجنح لها *


*فإبتعد انت عن الحوارات الصبيانية لأبتعد ان عن مناقشتها واقول لك قولك

منع السبب خير من رجاء إحتمال النتيجة !
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

موقف الاخ ايه دلوقتي......لو امنت اكتب لنا شهاده ايمانك و رحله ايمانك

لو لم تؤمن لا تستخدم المصطلحات المسيحيه فلست مطالب

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2010)

> موقف الاخ ايه دلوقتي......لو امنت اكتب لنا شهاده ايمانك و رحله ايمانك



*خلاص هو آمن على ايدى !

وأمن بالثالوث وكمان آمن بالمسيح انه الله
*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

عظيمه هي اعمال الله التي تعظم تقوي القلوب فينا

احنا اسباب يا مولكا و ربنا يبارك خدمتك و كرازتك

مش ممكن حد يؤمن علي ايدينا

احنا بنوضح الطريق بس علي فكره و الروح القدس هوا الي بيرشد

استحاله نقول اننا سبب ايمان حد

سبب ارشاد و بس و الروح القدس يعمل في الناس

( وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ)

اتمني انه الاخ يؤكد صحه الكلام و يكتب شهادته

لا فضل لنا الفضل لله وحده

احنا بنكرز بالانجيل لكل الخليقه و بس

و انا واحده من الي استفادوا من الكرازه دي من قريب

سلام المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2010)

*نو كومنت !*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

*خير خير

كلامي يظهر كدا انه فال حلو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هتشطب من هنا قريب

ارجو مسح ردي

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

*NO Comment PPL

اين الاخ ليكمل ما بدانا

ابتدينا نهيس لاننا واقفين تحت شمس الانتظار 

و مخنا ساح

سلام*


----------



## Eva Maria (25 يناير 2010)

kholio5*



			نعم انا أؤمن بالمسيح (يسوع حسب تسميتكم) لكن كما طلب هو أن أؤمن به وليس كما تدعون !!
و أنا قلت كلامي هذا حتى في المواقع الاسلامية ودائما أكرره

أنا أؤمن بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به

ولا يوجد مسلم واحد ينكر ايمانه بالمسيح (مع اختلاف التسميات)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دعك من النفاق يا خوليو 
أسم يسوع الذي تؤمن به يتم سبه في منتدياتكم, وتحت سكوتك وسكوت أقرانك من الحاقدين
أسم يسوع بريء مما تؤمنون به
لا تنسبه لأيمانك في شيء 

كل ما تؤمنون به هو أسم مجهول يدعى " عيسى " لا أصل له ولا نعرفه, ولا نؤمن به.




			لن يحصل حتى يتحقق الشرط الذي لم تذكره
الا وهو ظهور يسوع نفسه

ورفس المناخس عندي هو ليس كما هو الحال المعروف
بل ان الرفس عندي يكون بتفتيش الكتب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

رفس المناخس يا خوليو لا يتم بالاقوال السهلة
بل بالافعال في الواقع 

ولا نراك ترفس مناخس ولا شيء
بل ترفس نفسك فحسب بتهربك من الحوار الثنائي مع الاستاذ اخريستوس انيستي 



			أين عبارة الثالوث في جملتي التي ذكرتها ؟؟

شخص يطلب من الآب أن يغفر للآخرين
فما وجه الثالوث في ذلك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الاب هو أقنوم من الاقانيم الثلاثة يا خوليو !!! فهل تؤمن بالاقانيم الثلاثة حتى تدعو الآب ؟ 
وهذا المصطلح مسيحي لا يخصك كمسلم في شيء
كما أنك كمسلم لا تؤمن بأبوة الله, فها انت تخالف دينك وتدعو الآب.

أي آب تدعوه وتؤمن به يا مسلم ؟

حظاً أوفر في المرة القادمة 




*


----------



## kholio5 (25 يناير 2010)

*



كان هذا تعليقك عن عبارتى التى قلت فيها 




جميل ، لقد آمنت إذا بالله يسوع المسيح ، ألف مبروك ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

فأشكرك ، وابارك لك على فبول الحق المسيح !​

أنقر للتوسيع...



حضرتك بس ركز في كلامي 
مش تركز في كلامك بس وتسيب كلام غيرك 

اقرأ جيدا من فضلك :





نعم انا أؤمن بالمسيح (يسوع حسب تسميتكم) لكن كما طلب هو أن أؤمن به وليس كما تدعون !!
و أنا قلت كلامي هذا حتى في المواقع الاسلامية ودائما أكرره

أنا أؤمن بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به 

أنقر للتوسيع...



شايف الحتة دي :

كما طلب هو أن أؤمن به وليس كما تدعون !!
بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به 

وليس كما تدعون !!
وليس كما تدعون !!
وليس كما تدعون !!

اعتقد لا حاجة للتكرار مع الناس الشطار !!!





موقف الاخ ايه دلوقتي......لو امنت اكتب لنا شهاده ايمانك و رحله ايمانك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذه شهادتي أكتبها كما طلبت :

يو-17-3: وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.

و بكل الترجمات اكتبها ولا حرج : (عشان خاطر الطوائف التانية برضه)

الكاثوليكية 

يو-17-3: والحَياةُ الأَبدِيَّة هي أَن يَعرِفوكَ أَنت الإِلهَ الحَقَّ وحدَكَ ويَعرِفوا الَّذي أَرسَلتَه يَسوعَ المَسيح.

البوليسية :

يو-17-3: والحَياةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ هِيَ أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ، أَنتَ الإِلهَ الحَقيقيَّ الوَحِيدَ، والَّذي أَرْسَلْتَهُ، يَسوعَ المَسيح.

ترجمة الحياة :

يو-17-3: وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ هِيَ أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقَّ وَحْدَكَ، وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ: يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ.


العربية المشتركة :

يو-17-3: والحياةُ الأبديَّةُ هيَ أنْ يَعرِفوكَ أنتَ الإلهَ الحَقَّ وحدَكَ ويَعرِفوا يَسوعَ المَسيحَ الّذي أرْسَلْتَهُ.






أسم يسوع الذي تؤمن به يتم سبه في منتدياتكم, وتحت سكوتك وسكوت أقرانك من الحاقدين
أسم يسوع بريء مما تؤمنون به

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
زي ايه مثلا !!!

اذكرلي امثلة من فضلك ولك مني ان تحذف ان ثبت ذلك 

وانت تعلم ان كل يحمل وزره 

وحتى ان حصل فالتجديف على الابن ليس عليه خطية ام اني مخطئ ؟؟





الاب هو أقنوم من الاقانيم الثلاثة يا خوليو !!! فهل تؤمن بالاقانيم الثلاثة حتى تدعو الآب ؟ 
وهذا المصطلح مسيحي لا يخصك كمسلم في شيء
كما أنك كمسلم لا تؤمن بأبوة الله, فها انت تخالف دينك وتدعو الآب.

أي آب تدعوه وتؤمن به يا مسلم ؟

حظاً أوفر في المرة القادمة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وتقولون انكم تفهمون روح الكلام وا عجبي 

ان استشهادي ليس من باب الايمان بالكلام 
وانما من باب تذكر العضو الذي اساء الي بنصوص كتابه الذي يؤمن به وانه خالفها 

وليس من باب انني اؤمن بها 

وتقولون انكم تفهمون روح الكلام ؟؟

اين ذهب فهمكم لروح كلامي اذن ؟؟

الم يعد الحرف يقتل حينما تقرؤون كلامي ؟؟

وا عجبي 

اقرا كلام اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب 


لقد تجنبت التعليقات الشخصية 

ولا اعلم ما يزعج البعض في تعليقي في صفحة التعليقات !!

اليس من حقي التعليق فيها 

اما المناظرة فاني انتظر رد الزميل على مشاركاتي الاخيرة 

كما اجدد دهوتي للادارة ان تقوم بتكبير الاقتباسات 











*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *شايف الحتة دي :*
> 
> *كما طلب هو أن أؤمن به وليس كما تدعون !!*
> *بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به *
> ...


 
كلام المسيح وحياته وتعاليمه وكيف اعلن عن نفسه في الانجيل وليس في القرآن 

شايف الحتة دي ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

> ان استشهادي ليس من باب الايمان بالكلام



يبقي بلاش تستشهد بيه من اصله 



> و بكل الترجمات اكتبها ولا حرج : (عشان خاطر الطوائف التانية برضه)



الترجمات لا دخل لها بالطوائف يا عمنا




> كلام المسيح وحياته وتعاليمه وكيف اعلن عن نفسه في الانجيل وليس في القرآن



بس مش هزيد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

> كما أنك كمسلم لا تؤمن بأبوة الله, فها انت تخالف دينك وتدعو الآب.
> 
> أي آب تدعوه وتؤمن به يا مسلم



اه فعلا ايه دا

مخالفه صريحه للاسلام و تشبه بمعتقدات الغير و من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم هههههههههه


----------



## kholio5 (25 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> كلام المسيح وحياته وتعاليمه وكيف اعلن عن نفسه في الانجيل وليس في القرآن
> 
> شايف الحتة دي ؟؟


 

*ومين جاب سيرة القرآن ؟؟*

*انا فعلا اتكلم عما طلب المسيح ان نؤمن به من خلال الكتاب المقدس*

*و لا اعتراض لي على كل ما طلب المسيح ان نؤمن به *

*لكن المشكلة فيمن يدعي على المسيح ما لم يقله على نفسه *





> يبقي بلاش تستشهد بيه من اصله


 
*اريد ان احاججك فبماذا افعل ؟؟*
*لابد ان استشهد بما يقيم عليك الحجة *

*منطق ايه ده بس *



> الترجمات لا دخل لها بالطوائف يا عمنا


 
:t9:
*كلام لا رد عليه صراحة*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *ومين جاب سيرة القرآن ؟؟*
> 
> *انا فعلا اتكلم عما طلب المسيح ان نؤمن به من خلال الكتاب المقدس*
> 
> ...


 
ومن ادعي على المسيح ما لم يقله ؟؟ اليس انتم يا مسلمين 

لقد اعلن المسيح عن لاهوته وناسوته ، وانتم لم ترون الا اعلان الناسوت فقط ، وتنكرون اعلانات اللاهوت الواضحة ، فمن الذي كذّب المسيح في اقواله نحن ام انتم ؟؟؟

اقرأ اقوال المسيح جيدا ، وستجد انه ينسب الى نفسه مجد ( يهوه ) ، بالرغم من ان (يهوه ) لا يعطي مجده لآخر ، فالمسيح هو ( يهوه ) الظاهر في الجسد .

هذا هو اعلان المسيح عن نفسه في الانجيل ، ومن ينكر ذلك اعمي او اغلق نصف عينه .


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2010)

*نحن نؤمن بالمسيح الرب كما اعلن لنا عن ذاته فى الكتاب المقدس*
*ولا نؤمن بعيسى ابن بنت عمران لانه لم يقل كلمة فى القران*
*وهذة هى الحياة الابدية ان نعرف الاب الاله الحقيقى من خلال اعلان الابن الاله الحقيقى الذى ارسله فى الجسد *
*فهل تقبل هذا ؟؟؟*
*فان كنت تؤمن بما جاء فى الكتاب فامن بهذة المقولة ايضا*
إنجيل يوحنا 1: 1
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.
*ولا انت عايز تؤمن بالجسد الذى اتخده الكلمة وتتناسى مين هو شخص الكلمة اصلا؟؟؟*
*عجبى على من يجردون الاله من ذاته فهو كفيل بان يعلن ذاته بذاته لكل من يطلبونه *


----------



## Eva Maria (25 يناير 2010)

kholio5
*



			زي ايه مثلا !!!

اذكرلي امثلة من فضلك ولك مني ان تحذف ان ثبت ذلك

وانت تعلم ان كل يحمل وزره

وحتى ان حصل فالتجديف على الابن ليس عليه خطية ام اني مخطئ ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أصحى يا خوليو 
فأنت تكلمني, فلا داعي بان تدعوني بصفة المذكر 

بالنسبة لوساخات منتدياتكم, فلست بصدد نقلها لمنتدانا الشريف.
فالوساخات مكانها في القمامة فقط



			وحتى ان حصل فالتجديف على الابن ليس عليه خطية ام اني مخطئ ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

جهلك في المسيحية واضح يا خوليو 
التجديف على أبن الانسان خطيئة تغتفر, أذا تاب الشخص
ولا يغفر التجديف لا على الابن ولا على الاب ولا على الروح القدس اذا عرف الانسان ان الله صار جسدًا وحلّ بيننا بالمسيح.

وبعد هذا تحاور ب " مصادر الكتاب المقدس " ؟ 




			وتقولون انكم تفهمون روح الكلام وا عجبي

ان استشهادي ليس من باب الايمان بالكلام
وانما من باب تذكر العضو الذي اساء الي بنصوص كتابه الذي يؤمن به وانه خالفها
وليس من باب انني اؤمن بها
وتقولون انكم تفهمون روح الكلام ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أغفر لهم يا أبتها قصدها في ردك هنا ان توضح موقفك انت فقط, ولا علاقة لها بما قاله الاخرين, ولا بتبيان خطأهم ( مع أنه لا احد اخطأ في حقك ).
اللهم الا اذا كنت تستهزىء بآياتنا الكريمة 

وحينها لقرآنك عندي ما ينتظره

أحترم المكان الذي يحتويك يا خوليو 
وأنصحك بأن توظف وقتك في المناظرة التي ما زلت تتهرب منها*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

> اقتباس
> 
> الترجمات لا دخل لها بالطوائف يا عمنا
> 
> ...



و كلامك انت الي عليه رد

خساره كان الرد  عليك من الاول .....

لا تعليق


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2010)

عجيبة إستنتاجات الأخوة المسلمين..
اذا كان بارت ايرمان نفسه، الذي تهللون له في كل كلمة و صفحة يقول بالحرف الواحد إن المسيح أعلن عن الوهيته، المسيح قال انا الله في إنجيل يوحنا! لك تاليها يأتي المسلم و يُفسر بمزاجه!

حوارات اخر زمن.. مبنية على المزاج لا الأدلة!!


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يناير 2010)

*لانهم عالم عاقلة ولا تنحاز بتعصب اعمى لفكرة اعتنقوها لمجرد انهم سلموا بها*
*واى شخص لديه ذرة عقل يعرف ان يسوع قدم للمحاكمة كمجدف بادعائه انه ابن الله مساو نفسه بالله*
*فان كان اليهود من عاصروه وفهموا انه اعلن بنوته لله ومساويته له*
*فمبالك بالبؤساء اللى بيخدروا ضمائرهم الميتة لكى لا يواجهوا الحقيقة *
*ربنا ينخسهم زى منخس بولس ونخسنى ونخس الكثيرين ويعرفوا ابن الله الحى *


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2010)

> *
> حضرتك بس ركز في كلامي
> مش تركز في كلامك بس وتسيب كلام غيرك *


*بالإدانة حكمت على نفسك فأحصد ما زرعت يداك !

تعالى لنرى !

*


> *نعم انا أؤمن بالمسيح (يسوع حسب تسميتكم) لكن كما طلب هو أن أؤمن به وليس كما تدعون !!
> و أنا قلت كلامي هذا حتى في المواقع الاسلامية ودائما أكرره
> 
> أنا أؤمن بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به *



*
هنا انت تتكلم عن مسيح آخر فإذا انت تيب عن سؤال لم اسأله اصلا 
فهذا خارج عن سؤالى ولكن تعالى ايضا لتحليل الهشاشة لتصبح هاشه جداً

ونحن نؤمن به انه الله كما اعلن عن نفسه حرفيا انه هو الله
فأنت ايضا ادنت نفسك بأنك تعبد الله المسيح !*



> *أنا أؤمن بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به *


*

وكيف تعرف ماذا طلب المسيح كى تؤمن به كما طلب هو ؟؟


وهو طلب فى الكتاب المقدس ان نعبده لأنه الله !*




> *
> كما طلب هو أن أؤمن به وليس كما تدعون !!
> بما طلب المسيح أن أؤمن به
> 
> ...



*شايفها واحب اعترف لك اننا بندعى بالذى طلبه المسيح !*



> * اعتقد لا حاجة للتكرار مع الناس الشطار !!!*



*سوف نرى* ...



> *هذه شهادتي أكتبها كما طلبت :
> 
> يو-17-3: وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.
> 
> ...




*فعلا هذة الأية أكد فيها المسيح انه الله الإبن مع الله الآب وأكد ايضا على الوحدانية التى بينه وبين الآب 

فأنت مؤمن بالله حقا انه هو المسيح 
فمبروك عليك الإيمان !*




> * وحتى ان حصل فالتجديف على الابن ليس عليه خطية ام اني مخطئ ؟؟*


*
أكيد مخطئ

منين جبت الكلام دة ؟

يلا نبدأ !
*


> * ان استشهادي ليس من باب الايمان بالكلام *



*إذا لا تستشهد !

قلت لك انى لا احب ان ارى كلاما خطأ 
تعالى نشوف هل انت صادقا فى جملتك هذة ام لا !

انت قلت*



> *يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون*



*والسؤال الآن من هو " ابتاه " الذى تطلب منه المغفرة لنا ! ؟؟؟

هيا منتظرك ؟
*



> * وانما من باب تذكر العضو الذي اساء الي بنصوص كتابه الذي يؤمن به وانه خالفها *



*لم يسئ إليك بل وصفك وايضا لم يخالفها !

فالكتاب المقدس يقول

كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التاديب الذي في البر 
(2تي  3 :  16)*


*فهو وصف بهلوانية كلامك الغير مسؤل ! لا اكثر !*



> *وتقولون انكم تفهمون روح الكلام ؟؟
> 
> اين ذهب فهمكم لروح كلامي اذن ؟؟*


*
مازال معنا وسوف ترى انك لن تستطيع الخروج من المأزق هذا إذ انك احببت ان تغير كلامك ولكن أفق عزيزى ، أنا هنا ، وقلت لك انى لا احب الكلام الخطأ !

هيا أجب عن السؤال المطروح !
*
*والسؤال الآن من هو " ابتاه " الذى تطلب منه المغفرة لنا ! ؟؟؟*



> * الم يعد الحرف يقتل حينما تقرؤون كلامي ؟؟*



*بل مازال يقتل ولكن السؤال الآن
يقتل من ؟؟

قلت لك سابقا فى نقطة " peace " لا تتسخدم اى أية كتابية استخدام خاطئ وإلا ...*



> * اقرا كلام اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب *



*قال يا قاعدين يكفيكوا شر الجايين !

عقبال عندك يا أم عُمر !
*


> *لكن المشكلة فيمن يدعي على المسيح ما لم يقله على نفسه *



*فعلا فهى مشكلة القرآن !

فالمسيح لم يقل انه مثلا عبد الله كما جاء فى القرآن
ولم يبشر برسول يأتى من بعده !
ولم ولم ولم ولم !

إذا فأنت هنا ادخلت القرآن !

*


> *اريد ان احاججك فبماذا افعل ؟؟*



*افعل ما شئت ولكن ايضا افعل ما تحمد عقباه !*

*ولكن لماذا لم تقل هذا قبل تعليقك ؟؟*



> *لابد ان استشهد بما يقيم عليك الحجة *



*ولكنه اقام لنا الحجة عليك ، فبماذا انت ترد ؟*



> *منطق ايه ده بس *



*رجاء بلاش تجيب سيرة المنطق ، رجااااء*



​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> ربنا ينخسهم زى منخس بولس ونخسنى ونخس الكثيرين ويعرفوا ابن الله الحى



*مش ممكن خلاص فات الاوان

المسلمين اغلبهم ولاد الهلاك ابا عن جد

مش ممكن ربنا ينخس الي رفضوه بارادتهم

اديك اهو يا شمس الحق شوفت قعدنا نجادل حد مده اربعين صفحه ازاي و في الاخر انتوا مشركين و احنا عارفين ربنا

خلاص فات اوانهم حتي لو عرفوا ان المسيحيه حق عندهم يموتوا ولا يعترفوا بيها لانهم الضد للمسيح

و شكرا*


----------



## kholio5 (26 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ومن ادعي على المسيح ما لم يقله ؟؟ اليس انتم يا مسلمين




*ما ذا ادعينا على المسيح ولم يقله ؟؟*




> لقد اعلن المسيح عن لاهوته وناسوته ، وانتم لم ترون الا اعلان الناسوت فقط ، وتنكرون اعلانات اللاهوت الواضحة ، فمن الذي كذّب المسيح في اقواله نحن ام انتم ؟؟؟


 
*هذا هو الادعاء على المسيح*
*فليس هناك حرف مما تذكره قاله المسيح على نفسه يوما ابدا *
*ولم نجد قولا للمسيح فيه ذكر لناسوت او لاهوت *
*فمن الذي يدعي على المسيح ؟؟*


----------



## kholio5 (26 يناير 2010)

*



الابن الاله الحقيقى

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*اين في الكتاب المقدس كله هذه العبارة التي تقول : الابن الاله الحقيقي ؟؟*


*



فان كنت تؤمن بما جاء فى الكتاب فامن بهذة المقولة ايضا
إنجيل يوحنا 1: 1
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انا قلت اني اؤمن بما قاله المسيح على نفسه*
*فهل هذا النص قاله المسيح على نفسه ؟؟*

*



عجبى على من يجردون الاله من ذاته فهو كفيل بان يعلن ذاته بذاته لكل من يطلبونه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بل العجب لمن يفرضون على الله ان يتصف بما لا يقبله الله على نفسه*

*هل الله يقبل على نفسه ان يكون انسانا او ان يكون ابن انسان ؟؟*


----------



## kholio5 (26 يناير 2010)

*تم تحرير الرد بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب التعرض بالسوء و الكلام الغير مؤدب جاه كلمة الله الصادقة في الكتاب المقدس*
*تحذير اول*


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> [/size]
> 
> *هذا هو الادعاء على المسيح*
> *فليس هناك حرف مما تذكره قاله المسيح على نفسه يوما ابدا *
> ...


 
مهلاً
المسيح أعلن بكل وضوح بأنه الله، بل قالها بالحرف الواحد "انا هو" بالصيغة المُجردة (الغير متبوعة بصفة) و هذا ما يؤيده أكبر علماء العهد الجديد، بل حتى الملحدين و اللاارديين و منهم بارت ايرمان.
كل هذا تتجاهله و تستشهد بالأدلة المسيحية التي وعدت على الإعتماد عليها، التي هي في هذه الحالة رأيك المُسبق في الموضوع!!!

ربنا يهديك..


----------



## kholio5 (26 يناير 2010)

> عجيبة إستنتاجات الأخوة المسلمين..
> اذا كان بارت ايرمان نفسه، الذي تهللون له في كل كلمة و صفحة يقول بالحرف الواحد إن المسيح أعلن عن الوهيته، المسيح قال انا الله في إنجيل يوحنا! لك تاليها يأتي المسلم و يُفسر بمزاجه!


 
*وهل قرات تحريف انجيل يوحنا لبارت ايرمن ؟؟*

*فبارت ايرمن يقول ان الالوهي التي يتم استنتاجها من انجيل يوحنا فقط تعول على انجيل تم تحريفه*
*مما يعني ان دليل الالوهي المستنتج ماخوذ من انجيل تم تحريفه *

*ام تقرؤون نصف الكلام ؟؟*

*لنا لقاء حول هذه المسألة في صفحة المناظرة !!!*





> حوارات اخر زمن.. مبنية على المزاج لا الأدلة!!


 
*متى امتهن المسيحييون الحوارات ؟؟*
*من الذي علمهم فن الحوار ؟؟*

*و نقبل بحكمهم في ذلك !!!*


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> [/size]
> 
> *ما ذا ادعينا على المسيح ولم يقله ؟؟*


 
انتم تزعمون ان المسيح اعلن عن ناسوته فقط ، والحقيقة ان السيد المسيح اعلن عن ناسوته ولاهوته ، اعلن عن نفسه انه الله الظاهر في الجسد 



> *هذا هو الادعاء على المسيح*
> *فليس هناك حرف مما تذكره قاله المسيح على نفسه يوما ابدا *
> *ولم نجد قولا للمسيح فيه ذكر لناسوت او لاهوت *
> *فمن الذي يدعي على المسيح ؟؟*


 
اذا كان السيد المسيح اعلن عن نفسه انه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، واستخدم اسماء الله في العبرية ونسبها الى نفسه ، فنحن غير ملزمون بان فهمكم قاصر او خاطيء .
اذا كان تلاميذ المسيح فهموا اعلان لاهوته وكتبوا عنه انه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فنحن غير ملزمون بطريقة فهمكم الخاطئة والقاصرة في فهم الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد .

السيد يسوع المسيح استخدم اسماء الله في اللغة العبرية وفي ثقافة اليهود ، وقد فهموا وادركوا انه ينسب الى نفسه اللاهوت ، راجع الكتاب المقدس اذا كنت لم تقرأه وتعتمد على من خدعك ، ان محاكمة المسيح الاخيرة وموته بالصليب كان بسبب انه لم يتراجع عن سؤال رئيس الكهنة اذا كان يصر على انه ( ابن الله ) اي الله الظاهر في الجسد .

انا مستعد لمناظرتك في هذا الموضوع ، ولنرى من الذي يتكلم بالحق الذي اعلنه يسوع المسيح ومن الذي يخدع نفسه باقوال ( عيسى القرآني ) .

ولنرى من معه الحق وليستد كل فم ناطق بالاكاذيب والخدع .


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2010)

الأخ kholio5
مشاركتك رقم #*197* تم تحريرها
الرجاء عدم تكرار هذا الأسلوب مُجدداً. هناك من تعرض لمنتدى، فتعرض للمنتدى بالمثل لا لكلمة الله.
فلم يُقل لك احد إن كل الأوساخ مُستخرجة من ثنايا القرآن حتى توجه هذه الإهانة للكتاب المقدس

كُن مؤدباً و لا داعي لقلة الأدب المقصودة لكي تُطرد بسببها

إياك ثم إياك ان تتلفظ بهذه الإلفاظ ضد الكتاب المقدس
إذا لم يُعلمك أحد الأدب و خاصة في الحوار، فنحن من سيُعلمك، لا تقلق.


----------



## kholio5 (26 يناير 2010)

*



والسؤال الآن من هو " ابتاه " الذى تطلب منه المغفرة لنا ! ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هو ابي وابيكم الهي والهكم *


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *هو ابي وابيكم الهي والهكم *


 
وهل انت المسيح حتى تقول كلمته ؟؟
لم يجرؤ احد في الكتاب المقدس كله ان يخاطب الله ( ابي ) بالمفرد الا الرب يسوع المسيح 
نحن نقول ( ابونا ) والمسيح فقط هو الذي يقول ( ابي ) .


----------



## kholio5 (26 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> مهلاً
> المسيح أعلن بكل وضوح بأنه الله، بل قالها بالحرف الواحد "انا هو" بالصيغة المُجردة (الغير متبوعة بصفة) و هذا ما يؤيده أكبر علماء العهد الجديد، بل حتى الملحدين و اللاارديين و منهم بارت ايرمان.
> كل هذا تتجاهله و تستشهد بالأدلة المسيحية التي وعدت على الإعتماد عليها، التي هي في هذه الحالة رأيك المُسبق في الموضوع!!!
> 
> ربنا يهديك..


 
*كلامك ليس بحجة *

*ولننظر الى قول علمائكم وكهنتكم ماذا يقولون*


----------



## kholio5 (26 يناير 2010)

*ساساتأذن منكم الىن لانه لدي ما أفعله في مكان آخر ولا يمكنني أن أجعل وقتي كله بينكم فاعذروني *

*ربما أعود للتعليق على ما جاء في هذا اليوم من مشاركات*

*كما اني لا ارى اي اهانات من جانبي *

*وانما قالت بالحرف (ما تسمونه)  اي نسبت تسميتها لمن يسميها بطلك الاسم*
*و لم اقل اني اسميها بنفس تلك التسمية *

*فلا تنسبون لي ما قاله غيري !!*

*شكرا على استضافتكم *

*و انبه الادارة الى ان حجم الاقتباسات في المناظرة لا زال هناك بعض الاقتباسات حجمها لم يتم تغييره به فارجو ان يتم ذلك منكم *


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *كلامك ليس بحجة *
> 
> *ولننظر الى قول علمائكم وكهنتكم ماذا يقولون*


 
انا أتكلم بلسان العلماء، بالدليل و الرهان, لا بالمزاج العكر 
العلماء يقولوان إن يوحانا 8 : 58 تُعلن إلوهية المسيح، لإن المسيح قال أنا هو بالصيغة المُجرد من الصفة. أكبر علماء اللغة في العهد الجديد يقولون ذلك! الأغلبية الساحقة من العلماء (و حتى الملحدين منهم) يؤيدون إعلان المسيح عن لاهوته، كل هذا اما رأيئة المتوارث عن المجتمع الإسلامي، لا عن قراءة و تتبع و تأييد من العلماء.
فهل نترك العلم و العلماء و نصدق أراء أشخاص لا يستطيع أحدهم تكملة حوار بأدب و علم؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 يناير 2010)

طلبت من الاخ خوليو استعدادي للدخول في مناظرة معه حول موضوع اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ، ولم اتلق رد ، هل هذا تجاهل ام هروب مبطن ؟؟

انا اكرر طلب مناظرة مع الاخ خوليو حول اعلان المسيح الواضح عن لاهوته بالكتاب المقدس .

ولنرى من يتكلم بالحق المعلن في الكتاب المقدس ومن يتشدق بالباطل في خياله واوهامه .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> بل حتى الملحدين و اللاارديين و منهم بارت ايرمان.



صح

اغلبيه الملحدين بيشهدوا ان يسوع ادعي الالوهيه(بلغتهم) في الكتاب المقدس

و انا كنت منهم يعني

اول حاجه تصادف الملحد عند قرايته الكتاب دا حاجه من اتنين

اما الراجل دا و اتباعه مجانين و الهوا من ادعي الالوهيه(دا كلامهم)

اما انه صادق و هذا حدث

دا موقفهم

دا لو فتحت موقع مدحت محفوظ هتلاقيه بيقول انه ادعي الالوهيه و لما اتصلب بان عجزه

يعني حتي الملحدين مقرين بالصلب و الالوهيه لانهم مفكرين بحريه دون احكام مسبقه

و لكنهم لرفضهم فكره الالوهيه لا يؤمنون و دي قضيه اخري

اله ام لا اله

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> وكهنتكم



ههههههههههههه حلو لفظ كهنتنا دا

هل كل المسيحيين عندهم كهنوت

لا

هل كلهم معترفين بالوهيه يسوع حتي من لا كهنوت عندهم

نعم

ستوب

و شكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2010)

> *اين في الكتاب المقدس كله هذه العبارة التي تقول : الابن الاله الحقيقي ؟؟*


*
بس كدة ؟

في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله 
(يو  1 :  1)*

*وتبقى خش بقى فى نقطة التعريف ! ؟*

*وبعدين مش انا قلت لك انى هاثبتها لك حرفيا فى مناظرتنا ؟؟*



> *انا قلت اني اؤمن بما قاله المسيح على نفسه*
> *فهل هذا النص قاله المسيح على نفسه ؟؟*


*
إذا هات لى نص واحد قاله المسيح !

دة تحدى رقم 2 !
شوف البساطة ؟
هات نص واحد !
*


> *بل العجب لمن يفرضون على الله ان يتصف بما لا يقبله الله على نفسه*




*هل الله لايقبل ان نقول له الله ؟؟*



> *هل الله يقبل على نفسه ان يكون انسانا او ان يكون ابن انسان ؟؟*


*
نعم قـَـبـِـل
وعشان اسهل عليك المهمة الصعبة شوف الأية دى !

ليس الله انسانا فيكذب و لا ابن انسان فيندم هل يقول و لا يفعل او يتكلم و لا يفي 
(عد  23 :  19)

*


> *متى امتهن المسيحييون الحوارات ؟؟*


*
عندما كنا نحن فى حضارة اليونان اعظم الحضارات على الإطلاق فى العلوم
وكانت الجزيرة العربية تحلم بالبُراق !
*



> *من الذي علمهم فن الحوار ؟؟*



*من الذى سَيُقَيم هذا الفن ؟
هل العرب ! ؟*



> *هو ابي وابيكم الهي والهكم *



*كان هذا الرد على سؤالى *


> * والسؤال الآن من هو " ابتاه " الذى تطلب منه المغفرة لنا ! ؟؟؟ *



*يبقى كان المفروض انك تظلل على " ابى وابيكم " وليس على " الهى والهكم " لأنك لم تتكلم عن الإله بل تكلمت عن ابتاه !
وحسنا فعلت !
*


> *هو ابي وابيكم الهي والهكم *



*لمن كان المسيح يقول هذة الجملة ؟؟
هل للعرب الذين لا يؤمنون بأبوة الله ؟؟؟

لاحظ انك تراجعت عن كلامك الذى قلت فيه انك ذكرت " يا ابتاه " نسبه الى العضو المسيحى الذى تحاوره والآن تؤكد انك كذبت لأنك استخدمت مرة أخرى الكتاب المقدس اى ان غرض استخدامك للآيات هو الآيات نفسها وليس تخاطبنا بما نقبل ! هذة اولى !

هل " ابى " او " ابيكم " يدخل ضمنها المسلمون ! ؟؟؟

مرة أخرى اسألك نفس السؤال واتمنى عدم تكرر الهروب !*

* والسؤال الآن من هو " ابتاه " الذى تطلب منه المغفرة لنا ! ؟؟؟ *

*اى انه هناك لك اب هو الذى يملك المغفرة ولذلك طلبت انت منه المغفرة !
فهل ذلك الأب هو " الله " القرآنى ؟ أم يهوه اليهودى والمسيحى ؟؟

هيا أجب !*

​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يناير 2010)

*عجبى **
*لماذا قدم يا حبيبى يسوع للمحاكمة؟؟ليس انجيليا فقط تاريخيا بشهادة المؤرخين*
*اليس لانه ادعى الالوهة وقال عن نفسه انه ابن الله وساو نفسه بالله؟*
*ماذا تعنى ابن الله الذى اعلن المسيح عن نفسه مرارا وتكرارا *
*الم يبشر الملاك اللاعاة وقال لهم ولد لكم اليوم مخلص هو المسيح الرب*
*الرب*
*الرب*
*الرب*
*كونك متمسك ببهلوانية افكارك وكونك مسلم صرف لا تمتلك سوى كلام فى الهوا هذا لا يعنينا *
*مايهمنا هو كلمة الله الصادقة الذى وعد ومنذ سقوط ادم انه سياتى بنفسه وسط شعبه ويخلصهم *
*ولا انت تعرف يهوه ولا انت تعرف الانبياء ولا انت تعرف المسيح يسوع*
*ولا تمتلك كلمة قالها يهوه لكى تفتش فيها*
*مارئيك فى هذا القول على فم المسيح مباشرة وليس شرح يوحنا لتجسد الكلمة*
*مع ان اعترافك بان المسيح هو الكلمة او كلمة الله اعتراف صريح بان المسيح هو نفسه الله لان الله وكلمته واحد *
*أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ*.


*هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ، رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، وَلاَ إِلهَ غَيْرِي.*

*احدهم ورد فى الرؤيا والاخر فى اشعياء *
*والمتكلم واحد*
*والاله واحد*
*يهوه الذى ظهر فى الجسد*
*يسوع المسيح*
***


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يناير 2010)

*الابن الاله الحق*
وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «*كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ* إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ
*اليس هذا هو شرح الايمان المسيحى من فم رسل المسيح انفسهم ليس فى مجمع نيقية ولا فى مجمع سوق الجمعة زى مكل واحد يقعد فاضى على الكمبيوتر يكتب ويالف *
*نخاطب الابن كرسيك يالله*
*الكلمة هو الله*
*هتروحوا من الله فين وهو بيعلن عن ذاته وبكل وضوح*
*واحب اقولك كلمة المسيح *
*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».*
*ونحنا امنا بمن اعلن لنا عن ذاته بوضوح حينما علمنا انه يهوه ولا اله غيره ووعدنا بانه سياتى وسط شعبه*
*وطوبى لمن امن ولم يرى*
*طوبى لمن اعترف بان المسيح ابن الله الحى ربى والهى*
*وكما امن انبياء يهوه بمجيئه*
*24 سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.*


*«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*

*ربنا ينور عقلك قبل متقف قدام كرسى الديان ويطلب منك العدل الالهى حقه وانت بلا عذر ايها الانسان كن صادق مع نفسك ولو لمرة *


----------



## kholio5 (26 يناير 2010)

*سأحاول الرد على اهم المشاركات*
*ولا حاجة لي في اعادة رد كتبته سابقا و ما على من يسال نفس السؤال الا ان يعود لما اجيب عليه*
*ولا اعلم صراحة لماذا ينزعج البعض من تعليقي في صفحة التعليقات و كانه ليس من حق المناظر أن يعلق في صفحة مناظرته ؟؟؟*

*الى السيد نيومان في مشاركتيه :*




> انتم تزعمون ان المسيح اعلن عن ناسوته فقط ، والحقيقة ان السيد المسيح اعلن عن ناسوته ولاهوته ، اعلن عن نفسه انه الله الظاهر في الجسد


 
*نحن لم ندعي ابدا ان المسيح اعلن عن ناسوت او لاهوت و لم نقل هذا القول ابدا*
*بل ليس في الكتاب المقدس كله ذكر لهذه العبارات وما هي الا دخيلة من أفكار اصحابها *
*و التزامي كما قلت هو باللنصوص وليس بما يرمى عليها من افكار تخص اصحابها *
*لم ياتي أبدا نص من المسيح يقول فيه (انا الله الظاهر في الجسد )*
*و لم ياتي نص من المسيح يقول فيه ( انا الله) *

*هل هذا من كلامي الشخص ؟؟*

*ابدا بل لنقرا كلام من هو :*







*المصدر :*
*كتاب "سنوات مع أسئلة الناس" - جزء أ - أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية _ الصفحة 46* 




​
*المصدر :*
*كتاب "هل قال المسيح إنّي أنا ربكم فإعبدوني؟" - الصفحة 7-8 :*​ 



> انا مستعد لمناظرتك في هذا الموضوع ، ولنرى من الذي يتكلم بالحق الذي اعلنه يسوع المسيح ومن الذي يخدع نفسه باقوال ( عيسى القرآني ) .


 
*اذن عزيزي عليك أولا ان تناظر البابا شنودة و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أولا في هذا الامر وبعد ذلك يمكنك ان تفكر في اقناع مسلم مثلي *

*كما أن قبولي للمناظرة لا مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه *
*الذي يقول انه يمنع اقامة اكثر من مناظرة *

*ام ان تطبيق قانون المناظرة أصبح كما تقول :*




> طلبت من الاخ خوليو استعدادي للدخول في مناظرة معه حول موضوع اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ، ولم اتلق رد ، هل هذا تجاهل ام هروب مبطن ؟؟
> 
> انا اكرر طلب مناظرة مع الاخ خوليو حول اعلان المسيح الواضح عن لاهوته بالكتاب المقدس .
> 
> ولنرى من يتكلم بالحق المعلن في الكتاب المقدس ومن يتشدق بالباطل في خياله واوهامه .


 
*الآن لدي موقفين :*

*موقف موقعكم يقول أن المسيح قال صراحة أنه الله و ما موقعكم الا مجرد أسماء معرفية لا اعرف لها وزنا في الوسط المسيحي*

*وموقف علماء مسيحيين معروفين بالاسم و معروف وزنهم في الوسط المسيحي يقولن ان المسيح لم يقل صراحة أنه الله *


*فأي الموقفين يجب تصديقه ؟؟*

*الجواب اتركه لكل قارئ*


*اما الاستشهاد بالملحدين و قولهم فهذا من باب ...... بلاش احسن تقولوا اني بسيء *
*لاني لم أعد اعرف حقا معيار تقدير الاساءة عندكم !!!*



*اتدرون امرا يجب ان تفكروا فيه بشكل عقلاني اكثر من اللازهم *

*وهو حتى و ان اثبتم الوهية المسيح فعلا *
*فهذا عندي اكبر قدح في السيد المسيح *

*ايمكن لشخص ان يفكر في مغزى كلامي جيدا !!!*

*صراحة أشك *

*فحتى اثبات ألوهية المسيح ان تم اثباته فذلك لا يخدم القضية أبدا !!!*

*ارجو التفكير في هذا القول و تحليله بعقلانية *


*هذا آخر رد لي في هذه الصفحة *

*وانتظر من الادارة ان تنظر الى الاقتباسات التي لم يتم تكبير الحجم فيها بعد*

*كما انتظر رد الزميل المحاور *

*وسامتنع عن التعليق فقط للتحضير لما سياتي فيما بعد في مناظرتي مع محاوري *

*تحيتي لكم جميعا وشكرا على رحابة صدركم والى لقاء قريب *

*تم *


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2010)

الرجاء الإلتزام بإحترام الضيف. الكلمات الجارحة تم حذفها من المشاركات الآخيرة.
لنُعبر عن رأينا بصورة راقية بدون تجريح او تقليل من أي شخص
شكراً لتفهمك و تعاونكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *الى السيد نيومان في مشاركتيه :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هل هذا دليل نفي اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته ام دليل اثبات ؟؟
انه دليل اثبات ، لان اليهود حاولوا قتل المسيح رجما اكثر من مرة ،وفي النهاية قدموه للمحاكمة اما مجلس السنهدريم لحثه على التراجع عن هذا الاعلان ، الامر الذي لم يفعله المسيح فحكم عليه بالموت بتسليمه للرومان وتنفيذ حكم الموت صلبا .

شكرا لتقديمك الدليل بدون ان تشعر . 




> *المصدر :*
> *كتاب "هل قال المسيح إنّي أنا ربكم فإعبدوني؟" - الصفحة 7-8 :*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
وهل كلام البابا شنودة او القمص عبد المسيح يقول ان السيد يسوع المسيح قد انكر لاهوته ؟؟؟ ام يقول انه اخفاه لفترة مؤقته لحين تتميم النبؤات ومجيء موعد موته بالفداء على الصليب ؟؟؟

اعتقد ان ردك ، لازال تهرب من المناظرة ، لانك ستكتشف ان البابا شنودة والقمص عبد المسيح قد اقرا واعترفا باعلان المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ، وانت لازلت تحاول التهرب من انكشاف الحقيقة امام الجميع .

لازلت اكرر المطالبة بالمناظرة حول اقوال الكتاب المقدس عن اعلان السيد يسوع المسيح عن لاهوته ، وانتظر ردك اما الموافقة او الهروب .

انا لا اتكلم من عندي ولا بتفسيري ، انا اتكلم باعلان الكتاب المقدس فقط ، هذا هو الحكم والفيصل لايماننا وليس تفسير اي انسان حتى لو كان البابا نفسه (وسوف نثبت انك تنقل كلاما مبتورا من سياقه وتدلس وتكذب على تفسيراته ) .


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *الآن لدي موقفين :*
> 
> *موقف موقعكم يقول أن المسيح قال صراحة أنه الله و ما موقعكم الا مجرد أسماء معرفية لا اعرف لها وزنا في الوسط المسيحي*
> 
> ...





بل هو موقف واحد، لكنك أخطأت قرأة الكلام بسبب خلاصتك المُسبقة للموضوع.



الرد الذي نُقدمه على عدم قول المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني هو رد على وجود هذه الجملة بالحرف في الكتاب المقدس. فلم يرد في الأناجيل اي لفظ حرفي ل "انا الله فأعبدوني" و هذا رد كافي للعقول التي تنظر للحرف لا للمعنى!
ما معنى الكلام؟ معناه يا عزيزي إن الكل يؤيد عدم وجود هذه الجملة بالحرف منسوبة للمسيح في العهد الجديد، و هذا ليس بسبب تقصير في إعلان المسيح عن إلوهيته، لكن لأن هذه الجملة هي جملة إسلامية بحتة، في صياغتها و معناها و حتى في طريقة فهمها، فكيف تلزمونا بشئ من عقيدتكم؟ 

لو راجعنا كلام البابا شنودة و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط، فالأثنان يؤديان إعلان المسيح لألوهيته، بل يستشهدون بيوحنا 8 : 58 موضحبن إعلانها للاهوت المسيح.

نأتي الى علماء لغة العهد الجديد، ماذا يقولون في يوحنا 8 : 58؟ يقولون هو تصريح واضح و بالحرف إن المسيح هو الله بحسب المعنى المُستخدم بالعبرية و في اسفار العهد القديم (و ليس بالمعنى الإسلامي) فقال انا هو او انا الكائن بالصيغة المطلقة الغير مُتبعة بصفة، و هي الصيغة التي إستخدمها الله في العهد القديم أيضاً، بقوله انا هو، انا كائن.
فالفرق كيفية قراءة الكلمات، فإن أتى مسلم و سأل هل كال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني و أجبنا المسيح قال انا هو او انا كائن، لن يفهم المسلم شئ كما هو الحال معك الآن.

هناك فرق بين حروف جملة انا الله فاعبدوني و بين انا هو انا الكائن
الأول إسلامي و غير مذكور في العهد الجديد على لسان المسيح، اما الثاني فهو مسيحي كتابي له جذوره الكتابية منذ الاف السنين و هو المعني كدليل و برهان!

فهمت و لا أعيد؟

*



وانتظر من الادارة ان تنظر الى الاقتباسات التي لم يتم تكبير الحجم فيها بعد

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
تم تصحيح حجم الإقتباسات




*



وسامتنع عن التعليق فقط للتحضير لما سياتي فيما بعد في مناظرتي مع محاوري 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

من حقك، فأنت غير مُجبر على الرد او التواصل في موضوع التعليقات


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> وهل كلام البابا شنودة او القمص عبد المسيح يقول ان السيد يسوع المسيح قد انكر لاهوته ؟؟؟ ام يقول انه اخفاه لفترة مؤقته لحين تتميم النبؤات ومجيء موعد موته بالفداء على الصليب ؟؟؟


 

هنا المصيبة يا اخي الحبيب
من يقرأ كلامه يتحسس منها و كأنه يقول إن البابا شنودة و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط رفضوا لاهوت المسيح و رفضوا إعلان المسيح عن لاهوته!
كل ما في الموضوع، المسلمين يسألون بالحرف و يجاب عليهم بصيغة سؤالهم. فكرة معي لو سأل المسلم أين قال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني و قلنا المسيح قال في 8 : 58 انا هو انا كائن، هل سيفهم شئ؟ لا كالعادة!
فالشرح السليم ان نوضح إن المسيح لم يقل انا الله فأقعبدوني بهذا الحرف و نشرح قول المسيح الموازي و إعلانه عن لاهوته المُستمد من إعلان الله ع ذاته في العهد القديم، بنفس الصيغة و بنفس الحرف!!!

الغريب، إن الاخ تجاهل إقتباس البابا شنودة و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يوحنا 8 : 58 و وضحوا إعلانه عن لاهوته في هذا الموضع و غيره!

لكن، من يقرأ و من يفهم..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> ربنا ينور عقلك قبل متقف قدام كرسى الديان ويطلب منك العدل الالهى حقه وانت بلا عذر ايها الانسان كن صادق مع نفسك ولو لمرة



*فات الاوان يا شمس الحق دول مش مختارين للخلاص لان الي بيخلص الي ربنا اختاره بس

شوف كام واحد شرحنا له العقيده و عملنا مجهود معاه و مافيش فايده

لانهم مش من الخراف

مش مدعويين للخلاص 

مالهمش نصيب في الخلاص دا

الي له بيخلص الي مالوش خلاص

الكل مدعو لكن قليلون يدخلون

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> وموقف علماء مسيحيين معروفين بالاسم و معروف وزنهم في الوسط المسيحي يقولن ان المسيح لم يقل صراحة أنه الله



مين هما قول اسامي بدل الكلام المرسل دا...العالم الي ينكر الاهوت بتاع المسيح ما يبقاش عالم مسيحي اصلا  مين هما العلماء دول بقي هات اسامي و افحمنا



>



ما تكمل بقيت الصفحه احسن بدون تدليس


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> فحتى اثبات ألوهية المسيح ان تم اثباته فذلك لا يخدم القضية أبدا !!!



ايه القضيه بقي طيب


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2010)

*طبعا كالعادة يا خوليو عندما يتم حصارك لا تقدم لنا سوى السكوت عن الإجابة ولكن جيد ان الكل يعلم ما نفعله وما تفعله انت !*




> *لم ياتي أبدا نص من المسيح يقول فيه (انا الله الظاهر في الجسد )*


*لية ؟
هو انت لم تقرأ 

و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد
(1تي  3 :  16)*



> *و لم ياتي نص من المسيح يقول فيه ( انا الله) *


*بل قالها

فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
(مت  12 :  8)
اذا ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
(مر  2 :  28)
و قال لهم ان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
(لو  6 :  5)*




> *هل هذا من كلامي الشخص ؟؟*
> 
> *ابدا بل لنقرا كلام من هو :*
> 
> ...


*
وكالعادة عاد خوليوا لشهوته اللدودة فى البتر الكامل وكأنه يستغفلنا 
والمصيبة انه بينقل من كتاب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
يعنى تخيلوا عايز يثبت ان البابا شنودة بيقول ان المسيح لم يعترف انه هو الله !
امال ليه البابا شنودة مسيحى اصلا يا خوليو ؟؟

عموما نتركه الى بتره ونعود الى إستكمال فضح البتر !

نقل الينا ،فماذا نقل ؟
الكلام الملون هو الذى تركه خوليو !*



*سؤال 
* *[FONT=&quot]كيف نصدق لاهوت المسيح ، بينما هو نفسه لم يقل عن نفسه إنه غله ،و لا قال للناس أعبدوني ؟[/FONT]*


*الجواب*

*لو قال عن نفسه إنه إله ، لرجموه .*
*و لو قال للناس " أعبدوني " لرجموه أيضاً ، و انتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ ... إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر . بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه " عندي كلام لأقوله لكم ، و لكنكم لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن " ( يو 16 : 12 ) .*
 vvv​ *لذلك لما قال للمفلوج " مغفورة لك خطاياك " ، قالوا في قلوبهم " لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف ؟!، من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده " ( مر 2 : 6 ، 7 ) . لذلك قال لهم السيد المسيح " لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم ؟ أيهما ايسر أن يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك ، أم أن يقال قم أحمل سريرك و امش ؟! و لكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً علي الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا ، قال للمفلوج : لك أقول قم ، و احمل سريرك و اذهب إلي بيتك . فقام للوقت و حمل السرير ، و خرج قدام الكل حتي بهت الجميع و مجدوا الله ... " ( مر 2 : 8 – 12 ) . كذلك لما قال لليهود " أنا و الآب واحد " تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه ( يو 10 : 30 ، 31 ) متهمين إياه بالتجديف و قائلين له " لأنك و أنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً " ( يو 10 : 33 ) .    *
 vvv​ 
*إذن ما كان ممكناً عملياً أن يقول لهم إنه إله ، أو أن يقول لهم اعبدوني و لكن الذي حدث هو الآتي :*
 لم يقل إنه إله ، *و لكنه اتصف بصفات الله .*
 و لم يقل أعبدوني ،* لكنه قبل منهم العبادة .*
*و الأمثلة علي ذلك كثيرة جداً .و نحن في هذا المجال سوف لا نذكر ما قاله الإنجيليون الربعة عن السيد المسيح ، و لا ما ورد في رسائل الآباء الرسل ، إنما سنورد فقط ما قاله السيد المسيح نفسه عن نفسه ، حسب طلب صاحب السؤال . فنورد الأمثلة الآتية ك *
 *نسب السيد المسيح لنفسه الوجود في كل مكان ، و هي صفة من صفات الله وحده :
*فقال " حيثما اجتمع إثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي ، فهناك أكون في وسطهم " ( مت 18 : 20 ) . و المسيحيون يجتمعون باسمه في كل أنحاء قارات الأرض . إذن فهو يعلن وجوده في كل مكان . كذلك قال " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام و إلي إنقضاء الدهر " ( مت 28 : 20 ) و هي عبارة تعطي نفس المعني السابق . و بينما قال هذا عن الأرض ، قال للص التائب " اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس " ( لو 23 :43 ) . إذن هو موجود في الفردوس ، كما هو في كل الأرض . و قال لنيقوديموس " ليس أحد صعد إلي السماء ، إلا الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " ( يو 3 : 13 ) . أي أنه في السماء ، بينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس علي الأرض …*
*و بالنسبة إلي الأبرار قال إنه يسكن فيهم هو و الآب ( يو 14 : 23 ) . أما عن الإنسان الخاطئ فقال إنه يقف علي باب قلبه و يقرع حتي يفتح له ( رؤ 3 : 20 ) .*

 vvv​ *ونسب نفسه إلي السماء ، منها خرج و له فيها سلطان .
* فقال " خرجت من عند الآب ، و أتيت إلي العالم " ( يو 6 : 28 ) . و قال إنه يصعد إلي السماء حيث كان أولاً " ( يو 6 : 62 ) . و في سلطانه علي السماء قال لبطرس " و أعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات " ( مت 16 : 19 ) . و قال لكل تلاميذه " كل ما تربطونه علي الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء "( مت 18 : 18 ) .. و قال " دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء و علي الأرض " ( مت 28 : 18 ) . *
 vvv​ *ونسب إلي نفسه مجد الله نفسه .
*فقال " إن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته . و حينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله " ( مت 16 : 27 ) . و هو نسب لنفسه مجد الله ، و الدينونة التي هي عمل الله ، و الملائكة الذين هم ملائكة الله . و قال أيضاً أنه سيأتي " بمجده و مجد الآب " ( لو 9 : 26 ) . و قال ايضاً " من يغلب فأسعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي ، كما غلبت و جلست مع أبي في عرشه " ( رؤ 3 : 21 ) . هل يوجد اكثر من هذا أنه يجلس مع الله في عرشه ؟! *
 vvv​ * كذلك تقبل من الناس الصلاة و العبادة و السجود .
* قال عن يوم الدينونة " كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم : يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا ،و باسمك أخرجنا شياطين ، و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة " ( مت 7: 22 ) . و قبل من توما أن يقول له " ربي و إلهي ،و لم يوبخه علي ذلك . بل قال له : لأنك رأيتني يا توما اَمنت . طوبي للذين اَمنوا و لم يروا " ( يو 20 : 27 – 29 ) . كذلك قبل سجود العبادة من المولود أعمي ( يو 9 : 38 ) ، و من القائد يايرس ( مر 5 : 22 ) . و من تلاميذه ( مت 28 : 17 ) ... و من كثيرين غيرهم . و قبل أن يدعي رباً . و قال إنه رب السبت ( مت 12 : 8 ) و الأمثلة كثيرة .*
 






*ننتقل الى البتر الآخر*



> ​
> *المصدر :*
> *كتاب "هل قال المسيح إنّي أنا ربكم فإعبدوني؟" - الصفحة 7-8 :*​


*هنا خوليو قد اضحكنى كثيرا جدا 
هل تعرفون لماذا ؟؟؟

لأنه اقتبس المقدمة فقط فقط فقط وترك كل الكتاب الذى فيه اصلا ابونا عبد المسيح اثبت ان المسيح هو الله ؟؟؟
عجبى على عقول مثل هذة 
وأذكرنى هذا بالمناظرة الساحقة التى سحق فيها ابينا الحبيب المدعو " سوما " وترك اول مداخلة كاملة لسوما لم يعلق عليها حين استشهد بكتابه وبكتاب قداسة البابا وكانت بالعامية المصرية ضلربة معلم من القمص الى البورنوس سوما وبعدها توالت الضربات واللكمات الموجعة التى جعلت سوما فى النهاية يعترف ان المسيح هو إله !

ههههههه
دعونا نكف ضحكا وناتى بما اقتطعه هذا !*

*

وفى هذة المرة لن اقتبس كل الكتاب فأنى عاقل !
ولكن سأقتبس انا ايضا فقط العناوين !* 



  المحتويات:
 * 1- إعلان المسيح عن لاهوته وربوبيّته:*
 * (1) رب داود، ورب الكلّ*
 * (2) الكائن قبل إبراهيم وإله إبراهيم:*
 * 1.** فقد أعلن أنه الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا بداية ولا نهاية ( غير المحدود بالزمان ):*
 * 2.** ويقول " أنا " و " أنا " هو بنفس القوة الإلهية، كما يقولها الله:*
 * 3.** ولذا فقد أعلن أنه نزل من السماء:*
 * 4.** والخارج من عند الآب والذي هو من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب:*
 * 5.** والواحد مع الآب في الجوهر:*
 * 6.** وأنه الموجود في السماء وعلي الأرض وفي كل مكان في آن واحد ( غير المحدود بالمكان ):*
 * 7.** والموجود مع الآب وفي ذات الآب قبل كل الخليقة:*
 * 8.** وأنه الحي ومعطي الحياة:*
 * 9.** وانه هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب:*
 * 10.** وأنه هو الرب، الله، ذاته:*
 * 11.** واعلن انه صاحب السلطان علي كل ما في السموات وعلي الأرض:*
 * 12.** وأنه كلي العلم، العالم بكل شيء:*
 * 2- إعلان أنه المعبود:


لاحظوا ان كل هذا على لسان المسيح ولم نتطرق الى باقى كلام الله ( المسيح ) فى الكتاب المقدس !

**من اراد ان يقرأ الكتاب *
* فمن هنا*



> *اذن عزيزي عليك أولا ان تناظر البابا شنودة و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أولا في هذا الامر وبعد ذلك يمكنك ان تفكر في اقناع مسلم مثلي*


*ولماذا نتناظر ونحن متفقين ؟ ( اقصد قداسة البابا وجناب القمص ) ؟؟*



> *كما أن قبولي للمناظرة لا مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه *
> *الذي يقول انه يمنع اقامة اكثر من مناظرة *


*من الذى قال لك انها فى نفس الوقت ؟؟
بالعامية المصرية

هو انت منتظم فى مناظرة واحدة لما تخش فى واحدة تانية ؟

*


> *موقف موقعكم يقول أن المسيح قال صراحة أنه الله و ما موقعكم الا مجرد أسماء معرفية لا اعرف لها وزنا في الوسط المسيحي*


*وهل هذة الأسماء لن تستشهد بالكتاب المقدس  ؟؟؟*



> *وموقف علماء مسيحيين معروفين بالاسم و معروف وزنهم في الوسط المسيحي يقولن ان المسيح لم يقل صراحة أنه الله *


*كل عالم قال هذا أكد ان المسيح قالها صراحة !
وانت اتيت لنا بالدليل !*



> *فأي الموقفين يجب تصديقه ؟؟*


*تعددت الطرق والنتيجة واحدة


المسيح هو الله !*



> *فحتى اثبات ألوهية المسيح ان تم اثباته فذلك لا يخدم القضية أبدا !!!*


*

ما المعجز فى كلامك !

هذا يترتب على خطأين اولهم انك تظن ان المسيح ليس هو الله 
وثانيهم ان الله ( المسيح ) لم يحفظ كتابه !

ونسيت ان كلا الأمرين مستحيل تطبيقهم عقلا
إذ لو اننا اثبتنا ان المسيح هو الله لا يوجد ادنى شك ان كتاب الله ( المسيح ) قد خرج من قدرته وتم تحريفه !

فكر يا خوليو 
كم مرة علىّ ان اعيدها عليك ! ؟*





​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2010)

*تعليق صغير لكل مُسلمي العالم اقره خوليو على نفسه
فى طلبه هذا*



> *و لم ياتي نص من المسيح يقول فيه ( انا الله) *


*وهنا انا اقول*

*و لم ياتي نص واحد فقط من إله الإسلام  يقول فيه ( انا الله) * 

*انا فقط وضعت هذا التعليق لكل من يتشدق بالحرف 
فحتى فى القرآن العربى المبين 
لم يذكر إله الإسلام ولا مرة واحدة - أكرر - مرة واحدة عبارة 
" انا الله " *​


----------



## Anti-x (28 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> طلبت من الاخ خوليو استعدادي للدخول في مناظرة معه حول موضوع اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ، ولم اتلق رد ، هل هذا تجاهل ام هروب مبطن ؟؟
> 
> انا اكرر طلب مناظرة مع الاخ خوليو حول اعلان المسيح الواضح عن لاهوته بالكتاب المقدس .
> 
> ولنرى من يتكلم بالحق المعلن في الكتاب المقدس ومن يتشدق بالباطل في خياله واوهامه .


*ستقام بإذن الله مناظرة بيني وبين الأستاذ "Molka Molkan" بعد الإنتهاء من هذه المناظرة , وستكون حول الوهية المسيح .. (اضغط هنا) .*

*إذا كنت تريد أن تناظر , فمن الممكن أن تتفق مع الأستاذ مولكا وتدخل تلك المناظرة بدلاً منه .*

*احترامي وتقدير .*​


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2010)

جيد إنك متابع و ملتزم يا اخ Anti-x


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

Anti-x قال:


> *ستقام بإذن الله مناظرة بيني وبين الأستاذ "Molka Molkan" بعد الإنتهاء من هذه المناظرة , وستكون حول الوهية المسيح .. (اضغط هنا) .*​
> 
> *إذا كنت تريد أن تناظر , فمن الممكن أن تتفق مع الأستاذ مولكا وتدخل تلك المناظرة بدلاً منه .*​
> 
> *احترامي وتقدير .*​


 
اخي الفاضل Anti-x

انا لا استجدي مناظرة حول اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته ، انا فقط اطالب الاخ خوليو ان يتحاور معي في شكل مناظرة حول هذه الجزئية ، لانه يكتب كلام مبتورا عن بعض اقوال المسيح ويثبت منها ناسوته ، وقلت الالاف المرات ، المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فاثبات الناسوت لا يعني بالضرورة نفي اللاهوت ، المسيح (انسان كامل واله كامل ) لم تطغ اي صفة على الاخرى ولم تذب اي صفة في الاخرى .

نفي اللاهوت له قواعد وشروط ومن يدرس الكتاب المقدس جيدا لن يجد ان السيد المسيح ينفي اللاهوت عن نفسه ، حتى وان اثبت الناسوت .

ولهذا شكرا لاقتراحك ، يمكنك ان تستمر في الانتظار لاقامة المناظرة بينك وبين الاخ الحبيب مولكا مولكان ، وهو جدير بالحديث عن هذا الموضوع . 

مرة اخرى ، انا لا استجدي مناظرة ، ولكني فقط اطالب الاخ خوليو ، اما ان يعلن موافقته على المناظرة بيني وبينه ، واما يعلن اعتذاره وانسحابه ، وفي كلتا الحالين ، سوف احترم قراره ، ولكني استغرب فقط تجاهله الرد بالايجاب او النفي .

سلام الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يناير 2010)

Anti-x قال:


> *ستقام بإذن الله مناظرة بيني وبين الأستاذ "Molka Molkan" بعد الإنتهاء من هذه المناظرة , وستكون حول الوهية المسيح .. (اضغط هنا) .*
> 
> *إذا كنت تريد أن تناظر , فمن الممكن أن تتفق مع الأستاذ مولكا وتدخل تلك المناظرة بدلاً منه .*
> 
> *احترامي وتقدير .*​



*جميل انك متابع وكم اشتاق إليها منذ دخولى الى المنتدى ولكم اود ان تبدأ المناظرة الحالية الت ىيقول عليها المحاور " خوليو " انها لم تبدأ الى الآن ولا اعلم إذا كانت كل هذا لم تبدا بعد فمتى سوف تنتهى !

ربما الأحفاد سيتناظروا معاً !

على كلٍ لقد كان آخر رد فى الموضوع الذى اقتبست منه المشاركة هو الآتى 14  فأرجو التوجة إلى هناك للإتفاق التام حول المناظرة لكى لا نأخذ وقتا طويلا عندما تنتهى المناظرة الحالية ونبدأ بمجرد الإنتهاء منها 
على كل ادعوا للمناظرة الحالية ان تبدأ او تنتهى فقد مللت من هذا الأسلوب ! 


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1664401&postcount=14


----------



## antonius (28 يناير 2010)

هو أخرستوس امتى هيرجع؟


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2010)

antonius قال:


> هو أخرستوس امتى هيرجع؟


 
ارسلته له رسالة خاصة و لحد الآن لم يرد او يدخل المنتدى.
فهو متغيب من 8 / 1 و لحد الآن لم نسمع منه خبر
أذا تغيب اكثر من الفترة المُحددة، سنطرح فكرة تقديم محاور بديل لتكملة الحوار، لكن القرار يبقى للأخ kholio5 بالقبول أو الرفض.


----------



## kholio5 (29 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN



> هل هذا دليل نفي اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته ام دليل اثبات ؟؟
> انه دليل اثبات ، لان اليهود حاولوا قتل المسيح رجما اكثر من مرة ،وفي النهاية قدموه للمحاكمة اما مجلس السنهدريم لحثه على التراجع عن هذا الاعلان ، الامر الذي لم يفعله المسيح فحكم عليه بالموت بتسليمه للرومان وتنفيذ حكم الموت صلبا .
> 
> شكرا لتقديمك الدليل بدون ان تشعر .


 
*الاستشهاد ليس لاثبات لاهوت المسيح من عدمه *

*الاستشهاد هو لاثبات ان المسيح لم يقلها بشكل صريح*
*وليس في هذه الجزئية اي بتر للاستشهاد*
*اما ماجاء بعد ذلك من كلام البابا شنودة و عبد المسيح بسيط ما هو الا استنتاجات للالوهية فقط*
*وليس اجابة عن السؤال *

*فالسؤال يتمحور ان كان المسيح اعلنها صراحة ام لا*
*و الاجابة جاءت بالنفي كما هو ظاهر*

*وانا وضعت الاستشهاد لتوضيح هذه الجزئية فقط*
*فلا حاجة لخلط الاوراق ببعضها* 

*فانا لم أقل ان من استشهدت بهم ينكرون لاهوت المسيح*
*لاكنهم يؤكدون ان المسيح لم يعلن ذلك صراحة *
*و للخروج من هذا الموقف يلجؤون للاستنتاجات من خلال ربط صفات المسيح واعماله بصفات الله واعماله*

*هذا التعليق يخص كل من تكلم في نفس ههذه النقطة ولا داعي ان اعيد نفس التعليق على من قالوا نفس القول *

*



لازلت اكرر المطالبة بالمناظرة حول اقوال الكتاب المقدس عن اعلان السيد يسوع المسيح عن لاهوته ، وانتظر ردك اما الموافقة او الهروب .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لقد أجبتك على طلبك وقلت بالحرف :
كما أن قبولي للمناظرة لا مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه 
الذي يقول انه يمنع اقامة اكثر من مناظرة 

فان كنت لم تستوعب اجابتي ولا زلت تقول أني اتهرب 
فكيف سيكون حال المناظرة التي تطالب بها اذن ؟؟

فالأمر يعود لأدارة المنتدى وليس لي 
فانا موافق على اكثر من مناظرة في اي موضوع تشاؤونه 
لكني التزم بقوانين منتداكم 



My Rock





الرد الذي نُقدمه على عدم قول المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني هو رد على وجود هذه الجملة بالحرف في الكتاب المقدس. فلم يرد في الأناجيل اي لفظ حرفي ل "انا الله فأعبدوني" و هذا رد كافي للعقول التي تنظر للحرف لا للمعنى!
ما معنى الكلام؟ معناه يا عزيزي إن الكل يؤيد عدم وجود هذه الجملة بالحرف منسوبة للمسيح في العهد الجديد، و هذا ليس بسبب تقصير في إعلان المسيح عن إلوهيته، لكن لأن هذه الجملة هي جملة إسلامية بحتة، في صياغتها و معناها و حتى في طريقة فهمها، فكيف تلزمونا بشئ من عقيدتكم؟ 

لو راجعنا كلام البابا شنودة و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط، فالأثنان يؤديان إعلان المسيح لألوهيته، بل يستشهدون بيوحنا 8 : 58 موضحبن إعلانها للاهوت المسيح.

نأتي الى علماء لغة العهد الجديد، ماذا يقولون في يوحنا 8 : 58؟ يقولون هو تصريح واضح و بالحرف إن المسيح هو الله بحسب المعنى المُستخدم بالعبرية و في اسفار العهد القديم (و ليس بالمعنى الإسلامي) فقال انا هو او انا الكائن بالصيغة المطلقة الغير مُتبعة بصفة، و هي الصيغة التي إستخدمها الله في العهد القديم أيضاً، بقوله انا هو، انا كائن.
فالفرق كيفية قراءة الكلمات، فإن أتى مسلم و سأل هل كال المسيح انا الله فأعبدوني و أجبنا المسيح قال انا هو او انا كائن، لن يفهم المسلم شئ كما هو الحال معك الآن.

هناك فرق بين حروف جملة انا الله فاعبدوني و بين انا هو انا الكائن
الأول إسلامي و غير مذكور في العهد الجديد على لسان المسيح، اما الثاني فهو مسيحي كتابي له جذوره الكتابية منذ الاف السنين و هو المعني كدليل و برهان!

فهمت و لا أعيد؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
صراحة اول مرة اعرف ان المسيح كان يتكلم اليونانية !!!
و كان الأمر الآن لا يدخل في نطاق حرفية النصوص !!
أليس ذلك هو مجرد اعتماد على ترجمات فقط ؟؟؟
كم مرة قال المسيح (انا هو) و هل في كل مرة كان يعني بها انه الله ؟؟
و ما وضع من قال نفس العبارة بنفس الطريقة و نفس الصيغة ؟؟





لية ؟
هو انت لم تقرأ 

و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد
(1تي 3 : 16)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الله أم الذي ؟؟
أم الآن أصبح الامر متعلق بالحرفية ؟؟

وهل هذا قول المسيح أم قول الاجماع الذي لا اعرف عن اي اجماع يتكلم !!!





بل قالها

فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
(مت 12 : 8)
اذا ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
(مر 2 : 28)
و قال لهم ان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
(لو 6 : 5)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
رب السبت = سيد السبت 
يكفي الرجوع الى الترجمات الأخرى !!

أم أن الامر اصبح حرفيا الآن ؟؟


اما مسألة ادعاء البتر الذي تدعونه فقد وضحته في ردي على نيو مان فارجو الرجوع اليه وفهم ما كتبته فيه 

فما اتيت به من بقية الكلام ليس اجابة عن السؤال وانما هو تبرير لعد تصريح المسيح عن الوهيته ولجوء الى الاستنتاجات






من الذى قال لك انها فى نفس الوقت ؟؟
بالعامية المصرية

هو انت منتظم فى مناظرة واحدة لما تخش فى واحدة تانية ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أرجو ان تفهم صاحبك هذا الامر من فضلك 
فهو مصر اني اتهرب منه ولم يفهم ان المانع عندي هو قانون المنتدى فقط 

شايفينها : 
 مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه 
 مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه 
 مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه 


هو كل مرة لازم اكرر الجمل ثلاث مرات ؟؟





وهنا انا اقول

و لم ياتي نص واحد فقط من إله الإسلام يقول فيه ( انا الله) 

انا فقط وضعت هذا التعليق لكل من يتشدق بالحرف 
فحتى فى القرآن العربى المبين 
لم يذكر إله الإسلام ولا مرة واحدة - أكرر - مرة واحدة عبارة 
" انا الله " 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ (الأنبياء 25)

 إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ (92 الأنبياء) 


و اليك القاصمة :

إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمْ الصَّلاةَ لِذِكْرِي  [طه:14]







ارسلته له رسالة خاصة و لحد الآن لم يرد او يدخل المنتدى.
فهو متغيب من 8 / 1 و لحد الآن لم نسمع منه خبر
أذا تغيب اكثر من الفترة المُحددة، سنطرح فكرة تقديم محاور بديل لتكملة الحوار، لكن القرار يبقى للأخ kholio5 بالقبول أو الرفض.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الزميل اخريستوس أسال الله ان يكون في تمام الصحة و العافية و أن يكون تغيبه هذا ليس فيه أمر سوء 

فلا مانع عندي من أن يكمل المناظرة عنه أي زميل آخر
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2010)

*ياراجل عيب عليك سورة طه 14 لمحمد ولا لموسى؟*
*اديك بتستنج ان اللى كلم موسى كلم محمد*
*بس عندك دليل واضح ان اله محمد قال له انا الله فاعبدنى *
*ابقى دور وقولنا*
*ثانيا احنا لا نستنج شئ رب السبت اتيت بلفظ لا يطلق سوى على الاله *
*وبرضة هقولك ومتتجاهلش ليه يسوع قدم للمحاكمة؟*
*ياريت ترد على السؤال دا؟*
*هل لانه قال انه نبى ورسول؟*
*ام قال انه ابن الله مساو نفسه بالله؟*
*ليس انجيليا فقط بس تاريخيا *
*أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».
ولو ترجمتها للعبرى هتوضح جدا
توما قال له يهوه الوهيم 
وباليونانى
 كيريوس كى او ثيئوس 
وقال المسيح لانك امنت مش قاله متقلش انى يهوه الوهيم دا مدح ايمانه واعلن ان هذا هو الايمان الحق به ان يهوه الظاهر فى الجسد
اهذا استنتاج ام شمس لا يمكن ان تخفى واعلان صريح عن حقيقة المسيح
ثانيا كلمة رب السبت ورب الحصاد ورب البيت كل دا ادلة تصرخ على الالوهية لان وردت بلفظ لا يطلق على على الاله كيريوس مش مجرد سيادة بشرية ارجوك ان تتدرس بعمق ولو رجعت للترجمات الانجلزيى هتلاقى كدا
 LORD
مثال لرب السبت
ودا النص
For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day. 
اليونانى انا مقدرش افديك فيه بس ياريت تتحرى الدقة فى البحث اما عن كتاب اللى انت قصيت منه لا تعليق منى سوى ليشاهد الكل منهجية البحث اللى بتتبعها ​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> new_man
> 
> 
> *الاستشهاد ليس لاثبات لاهوت المسيح من عدمه *
> ...


 
يا اخ خوليو ، اتمنى عليك يا شيخ ان تقرأ ما اكتبه لك بالتدقيق حتى لا تلعب معي لعبة الاستغماية !!!

انا لا اجيب عن سؤال ( اين قال المسيح هو الله ) ، أنا اكلمك عن (اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته ) .

وهنا ليس مجال النقاش حول ( اعلنها بشكل صريح او بشكل غير صريح ) لان الاعلان جاء بشكل صريح ، فهمه اليهود والتلاميذ ، و لانك مرة اخرى ترد وتلون بالاحمر ( لم يقلها بشكل صريح ) .

انا اتكلم عن الاعلان الذي فهمه اليهود ، وعلى الفور ارادوا قتله رجما ، وقالوا له صراحة اننا نرجمك لانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها ، نرجمك لانك وانت انسان تقول انك ابن الله معادلا نفسك بالله ، اما عن تلاميذه ورسله ، فقد كتبوا في الرسائل بمنتهى الوضوح ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

اذا اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته واضح ، فلا تناقشني اين ( قالها بصراحة ) ...

اتمنى ان يكون ردي واضحا ، ولا تلعب معي لعبة الاستغماية واجابة سؤال لم اسأله ، أو تضع على فمي كلاما لم اقله وتجيب عنه وتلون بالاحمر والاخضر ، وكأن النظام والتدقيق وصل معك الى منتهاه .

وكما قال الحكيم في الامثال :

(لا تجاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا تعدله انت.)
(امثال 26: 4)

سلاما ....


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

اكرر كلامي في مداخلة منفصلة 

لم اتلق ردا من الاخ خوليو على طلب المناظرة حول (اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ) 

*هل تقبل ام ترفض المناظرة ؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياريت ترد على السؤال دا؟*
> *هل لانه قال انه نبى ورسول؟*
> *ام قال انه ابن الله مساو نفسه بالله؟*
> *ليس انجيليا فقط بس تاريخيا *
> ...


 

وازيدك من الشعر بيتا (على رأي المثل ) 

بعض المسلمين يترجموها ان توما كان يقول تعجبا 
Oh my God 

ولكن الاصل اليوناني يدحض هذا الزعم الساذج 

لان الكلمة (كيريوس) و (ثيوس) جاءت مسبوقة باداة التعريف ( التي يتحجج بها شهود يهوه والمسلمين ) 

*καὶ ἀπεκρίθη Ὁ Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου *

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Jhn&c=20&v=1&t=KJV#conc/28


فتكون الترجمة الحرفية (الرّب الذي لي ) و ( الله الذي لي)


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يناير 2010)

*وهل من الحكمة ان يسير المسيح فى كل مكان يقول انا الله فاعبدونى انا الله فاعبدونى ام انها مقولة ساذجة لا تخرج سوى من عباد النص *
*حكمة ورعة المسيح ظهرت فى انه اثبت انه ابن الله*
*ليس بالكلام ولكن بالافعال كل كلمة قالها عن ذاته اكدها باعمال الهية وسلطان علم وعمل واثبت كلامه باعماله *
*فكانت الشهادة من الناس قبل منه *
*وعلى طريقة سؤال اين قال المسيح انا الله*
*اين قال المسيح انا المسيح؟*
*اين قال المسيح انا مجرد انسان عبد لله؟*
*اين قال المسيح انا مجرد رسول ونبى؟*
*اين واين واين؟*
*المسيح خاطب اليهود بما يفهموه وفهموا رسالته جيدا وطلبوا موته لانه مجدف ساوى نفسه بالله وهو انسان*
*رسالة المسيح واضحة من اول يوم وفهمها اليهود جيدا وفهمنها جيدا لا حاجة لنا بمغلقى العقول *
*واحب اسمع رائ الشيخ خوليو هل من الحكمة ان يسير حتى لو ملك ارضى وسط ممكلته ويقول انا الملك اسجدوا لى؟*
*هل هذا ملك حكيم ان انسان لا يمتلك ذرة حكمة*
*ونشكر الهنا الذى فيه يدخر كل كنور المعرفة والحكمة وعلم الناس واعلن لهم عن ذاته بكل وضوح ونشكر الهنا انهم فهموا الرسالة جيدا والدليل الذى يبقى الى ابد الدهور ان اليهود ارادوا قتله كمجدف بادعائه انه مساو لله *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

وحتي لو ترجمه رب السبت سيد السبت قول ليهودي انا سيد السبت هيقتلك لان صاحب السبت عندهم بس وااااااااحد يهوه

تخيل تقول لحد انا صاحب يوم الجمعه

و الكلمه اصلا كانت رد عاليهود لانه اخترق السبت راح قايل لهم ابن الانسان (المسيح) هوا رب السبت حط مكانها سيد و تبقي سيد السبت مش هتفرق حاجه لان سيد السبت او رب السبت معناها صاحب السبت

قول ليهودي انا صاحب السبت هيفهم منك و يقتلك

فبلاش داعي للفلسفه الزايده عن الحد 

سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

> *الاستشهاد ليس لاثبات لاهوت المسيح من عدمه *




وهو انت فاكر انك تقدر توصل لمرحلة انك تبقى بتثبت اللاهوت من عدمه !

عجيب هو عقل المسلم

نقول له ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد الله و متجسد اى لاهوت و ناسوت

فيأتى لنا بألأدلة الدالة على الناسوت ويقول لنا انها تنفى اللاهوت مع اننا اصلا مؤمنين بأنه لاهوت وناسوت 
ولكن هذة هى العقول التى نتعامل معها 
ربنا يباركها !




> *الاستشهاد هو لاثبات ان المسيح لم يقلها بشكل صريح*



دة مش بمزاجك ولا بمزاج اى أخر لأن لفظ " انا الله " مش موجود
وطالما انك انت بتهزر فأحب اقولها لك بهزار

نعم المسيح لم يقل " انا الله " لأن اليهود إلههم ليس الله !

فالمسيح لم يكن يتكلم العربية التى فيها لفظ الله ليقول " انا الله "

شفت الهزار حلو ازاى ؟

وايضا  اقول لك تحد ى لكل المسلمين إن وجدوا فى قرآنهم لفظ " انا الله " ! ؟؟
مع ان لغتكم هى العربية





> *اما ماجاء بعد ذلك من كلام البابا شنودة و عبد المسيح بسيط ما هو الا استنتاجات للالوهية فقط*



*
جناب القمص الموقر : عبد المسيح بسيط لا يلعب معك فى الشارع لتنطق اسمه دون كنيته قبل اسمه
فتأدب فى كلامك !
القمص عبد المسيح بسيط عندما ينطق اسم اى شيخ مسلم لا يخرج من فمه اى اسم إلا ويسبقه " الشيخ " فتعلم تتكلم على الرتب بمقاماتها !

اما عن ما تفوهت به لم اتفاجئ من كلامك لأنه اغلب المسلمين لهم عقلك

الإستنتاجات لم يقتربوا منها 
بل هى نصوص صريحة نبينها لشعب جاهل لا يفهم ولهم اعين ولا يبصرون ولهم اذان ولا يسمعون و تحقق فيهم قول الرب الإله

فيقولون لله :ابعد عنا و بمعرفة طرقك لا نـُسر 
(اي  21 :  14)*




> *فالسؤال يتمحور ان كان المسيح اعلنها صراحة ام لا*
> *و الاجابة جاءت بالنفي كما هو ظاهر*



لا يا حج

الإجوبة قيلت عن لفظ " انا الله " وكل منهم دلل بعد هذا الإعتراف على ادلة حرفيه أخرى

فمن الذى وضع القاعدة الت ىتقول ان الذى يقول عن نفسه " انا الله " يكون هو الله ؟؟
او

لو نأخذها حرفية
اين قال المسيح " انا لست الله " ؟؟




> *وانا وضعت الاستشهاد لتوضيح هذه الجزئية فقط*
> *فلا حاجة لخلط الاوراق ببعضها*




عندما تتكلم فى نقطة لابد ان تكون ملم بها على قدرك !

فالبتر لا يأخذ معى مجرى على الإطلاق
فأى بتر هو مكشوف

فإما تأخذ الكتاب كله او تتركه كله 
لكن طريقة التر مرفوضة !

تعلموا اصول الحوار يا أمة " إقرأ " !!

فليس بعد العالم الثالث عالم رابع لتأخذوا مقعدكم فيه !




> *فانا لم أقل ان من استشهدت بهم ينكرون لاهوت المسيح*




ولا تقدر تقول

هو اى كلام ولا اية ؟




> *لاكنهم يؤكدون ان المسيح لم يعلن ذلك صراحة *
> *و للخروج من هذا الموقف يلجؤون للاستنتاجات من خلال ربط صفات المسيح واعماله بصفات الله واعماله*




لم بقل " انا الله " لأن اى شخص يمكنه ان يقول انا الله فهل ستصدقه بمجر القول ام لابد من برهان ؟

أليس فى قرآنك 
قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين ؟؟




> *هذا التعليق يخص كل من تكلم في نفس ههذه النقطة ولا داعي ان اعيد نفس التعليق على من قالوا نفس القول *




تتحاشانى فى الرد
واتمنى ان تمسك كلامى وترد عليه لأظهر للجميع ما هو حال المحاور !




> * كم مرة قال المسيح (انا هو) و هل في كل مرة كان يعني بها انه الله ؟؟*




إذا فأنت معترف انه قالها ! 

وهل لزم ان يعترف كل مرة أنه الله  ؟

هل رأيت طبيبا ذات يوم يجول الشوارع ليقول " انا طبيب " انا طبيب " " انا طبيب " ! ؟؟




> * و ما وضع من قال نفس العبارة بنفس الطريقة و نفس الصيغة ؟؟*




هاتوا برهانكم !




> * الله أم الذي ؟؟*




الله




> * أم الآن أصبح الامر متعلق بالحرفية ؟؟*




متعلق بالحرفية معك انت فقط
فإذا كان المسيح هو الله وهو فى نفس الوقت امامنا انسان فكيف نطلب دليلا انه يقول انه متجسد ؟؟

هل القول اصبح اقوى من العَيان !




> * وهل هذا قول المسيح أم قول الاجماع الذي لا اعرف عن اي اجماع يتكلم !!!*




دعنى اترك نكتة " الإجماع " فربما يضحك عليها الكثير هنا
وامسك فى نقطة " هل هذا قول ... ؟ "

سألتك قبل هذا هربت مرتين
اسألك للمرة الثالثة

هل تستطيع ان تأتينى بأى حرف قاله المسيح ! ؟




> * رب السبت = سيد السبت *



طيب ( جدلا ) موافقك

ماذا يعنى تعبير " سيد السبت"  ؟؟



> * فما اتيت به من بقية الكلام ليس اجابة عن السؤال وانما هو تبرير لعد تصريح المسيح عن الوهيته ولجوء الى الاستنتاجات*



من قال ان المسيح لم يصرح بألوهيته ؟؟



> *أرجو ان تفهم صاحبك هذا الامر من فضلك
> فهو مصر اني اتهرب منه ولم يفهم ان المانع عندي هو قانون المنتدى فقط *



انت متهرب من الإثنين ، ليس فقط من هذة !



> *مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه
> مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه
> مشكلة لي فيه الا قانون المنتادى نفسه *



وهل قانون المنتدى نفسه الذى يمنعك من التواجد بإستمرار فى المناظرة الحالية !



ندخل على التقيل



> * وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ (الأنبياء 25)*



هذا من قبله ، فماذا عنه هو شخصيا ؟
لماذا قال لكل من قبله إلا هو ؟

إذا دليل خاطئ نتيجة التسرع




> *  إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ (92 الأنبياء) *




بجد ؟
طيب تعالى نقرأ مع بعض

وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (83) فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا وَذِكْرَى لِلْعَابِدِينَ (84) وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِدْرِيسَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ كُلٌّ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ (85) وَأَدْخَلْنَاهُمْ فِي رَحْمَتِنَا إِنَّهُمْ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (86) وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (87) فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (88) وَزَكَرِيَّا إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ (89) فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ يَحْيَى وَأَصْلَحْنَا لَهُ زَوْجَهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ (90) وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ (91) إِنَّ *هَذِهِ* أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ (92)
*
*

*ايوب*
*اهله*
*اسماعيل*
*ادريس*
*ذا الكفل*
*ذا النون*
*زكريا 
*
*يحى*
*زوجه*
*التى احصنت فرجها*
*ابنها*
*
اين هنا " محمد رسول الإسلام " ؟؟
هنا " هذه " تعود بالضمير " ه " على كل ما سبق فكيف تجعلها انت بقدرة قادر على محمد رسول الإسلام ! ؟*

إذا دليل خاطئ نتيجة التسرع




> * و اليك القاصمة :*



هيا بنا إليها




> * إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمْ الصَّلاةَ لِذِكْرِي [طه:14]*



يا رجال يا طيب ( تعبير مصرى ) بقى بتقول لمولكا الكلام دة ؟

على العموم القرآن يتحدث وانا اصمت تماما

 وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى (9) إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى (10) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى (11) إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (12) وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى (13) إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي (14)

*
شفت بقى ان الكلام ذكر لقصة موسى وما حدث معه ؟

فأين هذا القول لمحمد خاتم النبيين ؟

*إذا دليل خاطئ نتيجة التسرع

اكرر مرة أخرى

اين قال إله الإسلام لمحمد رسول الإسلام " انا الله " ؟؟​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

نص محاكمه المسيح الاثري وثيقه بيلاطس موجود علي فكره

عارف حاكموه ليه

عشان ادعاء الالوهيه

افتكر الدوله الرومانيه كانت متحضره بما يكفي عشان تسجل تاريخها في السجلات خاصه انها كانت دوله منظمه علي الاخر

اهو اللينك دي ولو انكم كالعاده متجاهلي اللينكات بس يالا نعمل الي علينا


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83150

و بعدين نازل تفسير في ديننا علي هواك هل مسيحي لو حب يطلع علي الاسلام يجرؤ يعمل كدا

حط اي حد فينا مكانك و شوف هيحصل ايه

سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

على فكرة تعبير " سيد السبت " اقوى من " رب السبت " فى هذة الحالة !
لأن السبت يوم الرب فكيف يكون المسيح سيد هذا اليوم ؟؟​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

> على فكرة تعبير " سيد السبت " اقوى من " رب السبت " فى هذة الحالة !
> لأن السبت يوم الرب فكيف يكون المسيح سيد هذا اليوم ؟؟



صح يا مولكا معاك حق و انا اشرت لدا في ردي برضه ترجمه سيد السبت ضدك اكتر مش معاك يعني ايه سيد السبت او سيد اليوم او سيد العام

من السيد غير الله علي الايام و الساعات

المسيح كسر السبت

راح حقل هوا و تلاميذه و اكلوا سنابل القمح من الحقل في السبت

و دا عند اليهود جنايه دا يا ابني اليهود يوم السبت مش بيستعملوا الموبايل و لا بيولعوا نور الاوضه و لا بيفتحوا التي في بيسيبوا النور مفتوح و التي في من ليله الجمعه عشان ما يشتغلوش في السبت

ولا حتي بيركبوا اسانسير

و تيجي تقولي سيد السبت اه سيد السبت

راح لاحقل و اكل الزرع قالوله بتعمل كدا ليه في السبت قالهم ابن الانسان الي هوا المسيح هوا رب السبت او سيد السبت

قول ليهودي واااااااااحد بالذات لو يهودي متدين انا سيد السبت

هيفهم انك مدعي الوهيه و يقتلك

بلاش تفسر علي هواك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

*تعالوا نستعرض ما هو يوم السبت فى اليهودية :*

لا تشعلوا نارا في جميع مساكنكم يوم السبت 
(خر  35 :  3)
اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه 
(خر  20 :  8)

لان في ستة ايام صنع *الرب* السماء و الارض و البحر و كل ما فيها و استراح في اليوم السابع لذلك *بارك الرب يوم السبت و قدسه *
(خر  20 :  11)
Exo 20:11 כי שׁשׁת־ימים עשׂה *יהוה* את־השׁמים ואת־הארץ את־הים ואת־כל־אשׁר־בם וינח ביום השׁביעי על־כן ברך יהוה את־יום השׁבת ויקדשׁהו׃

ستة ايام يصنع عمل و اما اليوم السابع ففيه سبت عطلة مقدس *للرب* كل من صنع عملا في يوم السبت يقتل قتلا 
(خر  31 :  15)
Exo 31:15 שׁשׁת ימים יעשׂה מלאכה וביום השׁביעי שׁבת שׁבתון קדשׁ *ליהוה* כל־העשׂה מלאכה ביום השׁבת מות יומת׃

احفظ يوم السبت لتقدسه كما اوصاك *الرب الهك *
(تث  5 :  12)
Deu 5:12 שׁמור את־יום השׁבת לקדשׁו כאשׁר צוך *יהוה* אלהיך׃

و اذكر انك كنت عبدا في ارض مصر فاخرجك *الرب الهك* من هناك بيد شديدة و ذراع ممدودة لاجل ذلك اوصاك *الرب الهك* ان تحفظ يوم السبت 
(تث  5 :  15)
Deu 5:15 וזכרת כי־עבד היית בארץ מצרים ויצאך *יהוה* אלהיך משׁם ביד חזקה ובזרע נטויה על־כן צוך *יהוה* אלהיך לעשׂות את־יום השׁבת׃

هكذا قال *الرب* تحفظوا بانفسكم و لا تحملوا حملا يوم السبت و لا تدخلوه في ابواب اورشليم 
(ار  17 :  21)
Jer 17:21 כה אמר *יהוה* השׁמרו בנפשׁותיכם ואל־תשׂאו משׂא ביום השׁבת והבאתם בשׁערי ירושׁלם׃

و يكون اذا سمعتم لي سمعا يقول الرب و لم تدخلوا حملا في ابواب هذه المدينة يوم السبت بل قدستم يوم السبت و لم تعملوا فيه شغلا ما 
(ار  17 :  24)
Jer 17:24 והיה אם־שׁמע תשׁמעון אלי נאם־*יהוה* לבלתי הביא משׂא בשׁערי העיר הזאת ביום השׁבת ולקדשׁ את־יום השׁבת לבלתי עשׂות־בה כל־מלאכה׃

و المحرقة التي يقربها الرئيس *للرب* في يوم *السبت* ستة حملان صحيحة و كبش صحيح 
(حز  46 :  4)
Eze 46:4 והעלה אשׁר־יקרב הנשׂיא *ליהוה* ביום השׁבת שׁשׁה כבשׂים תמימם ואיל תמים׃

*
**H3068
יהוה
yehôvâh
yeh-ho-vaw'
From H1961; (the) self Existent or eternal; Jehovah, Jewish national name of God: - Jehovah, the Lord. Compare H3050, H3069.
*

*شفت بقى ان رب السبت لما المسيح يقولها لليهود يبقى انه يهوه ؟؟

مع انى موافقك لو عايزها " سيد السبت " !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

*طبعا لما بتماشى معاك ( جدلا ) فى انها تعنى " رب " بكون ايضا غير عادل لأن الكلمة لا تعنى " سيد " فقط بل ايضا تعنى الله ولو عايز تتأكد ان مش هو دة المعنى الوحيد ( رغم انى معاك فيه ) تعالى نرجع للكلمة اليونانية
*Mat 12:8  *κύριος* γάρ ἐστιν ὁ Υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου καὶ τοῦ σαββάτου. 

G2962
κύριος
kurios
koo'-ree-os
From κῦρος kuros (supremacy); supreme in authority, that is, (as noun) controller; by implication Mr. (as a respectful title): - *God, Lord,* master, Sir.

*God, Lord,* master, Sir.
*God, Lord,* master, Sir.
*God, Lord,* master, Sir.


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

*انا انا الرب و ليس غيري مخلص 
(اش  43 :  11)*

Isa 43:11 אנכי אנכי *יהוה *ואין מבלעדי מושׁיע׃​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله بعرف اقري يوناني علي قدي اوي انما عبري للاسف لا

شكرا لك مولكا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

> سلام و نعمه


*بلاش  " سلام ونعمة " عشان هايقول لك 
تحية المسيح السلام عليكم !
وكأن المسيح بيتكلم عربى !*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

*لا حول الله ربنا يشفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي مش هقول سلام خالص احسن ايه الناس دي

اقولك ايه يا مولكا بالظبط...معاك حق يمكن

انا بحيي بتحيه رئيس السلام بس الجهل بقي ارحمني يالي فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق*


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *My Rock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شئ متوقع أن لا تعلم إن المسيح تكلم اليونانية، لكن هل عدم علمك بالموضوع ينفي تكلم المسيح للغة اليونانية؟ طبعاً لا!

علماء العهد الجديد يوضحون لنا إن المسيح تكلم الارامية بسبب سيادة هذه اللغة بعد الحروب مع الآشوريين و البابليين، فالآرامية أصبحت اللغة الأولى للشعب اليهودي في حينها، لكن بقت اليهودية مُستعملة و موجودة كلغة ثانية، فالكثير كان يتعلمها و يمارسها، خاصة في الطقوس الدينية، و بالتالي المسيح تكلم العبرية أيضاً.

المسيح عاش في أرض كانت تابعة للإمبراطورية الرومانية، و الرومان و المتكلمين باليونانية كانوا منتشرين على كل بقاع الإمبراطورية، فمسألة تكلم المسيح لليونانية هي مسألة معروفة و مؤيدة من أغلبية العلماء، فحتى الأناجيل تذكر لنا حوار المسيح مع شخصيات رومانية متكلمة لليونانية، مثل قائد المئة (متى 8 : 5) و حوار المسيح مع بيلاطس المذكور في الأناجيل و خاصة في يوحنا بصورة اوسع.

لكن كل هذا ليس له علاقة بالموضوع، فنحن نتكلم عن وثائق العهد الجديد التي كُتبت باليوناية و بالتالي الحُكم على معنى الكلام يتم بالحكم على اللغة المكتوبة به هذه الوثائق و ليس اللغات التي يتكلمها المسيح!!!

المسيح ذكر انا هو او انا كائن في أكثر من موضع، منها بصورة مُجردة للتوضيح عن الهوية، مثلاً عندما قال المسيح للتلاميذ "فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (يوحنا 6 : 20) فهذه الصيغة هي نفس الصيغة المجردة التي إستعملها بطرس عندما سأل الجندي عن بطرس في أعمال الرسل 10 : 21 هَا أَنَا الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ

المسيح إستخدمها بصيغة آخرى و هي الصيغة التي تُتبع بإسم، فالمسيح يقول أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ (يوحنا 6 : 35)

الصيغتان أعلاه إستخدام لغوي طبيعي للتوضيح عن النفس، بصيغة هل أنت نعم انا هو، و الآخرى انا هو مُتبعة بإسم أو صفة.

الصيغة الآخيرة، هي الصيغة المُطلقة، إي ليست مُستعلمة للتعريف عن الهوية (هل انت نعم انا هو) و ليست مُتبعة بإسم. هذه الصيغة إستخدمها المسيح وحده فقط و لم يستخدمها أحد غيره. معناها بصيغتها المُطلقة هي I am أي انا هو أو انا كائن، بنفس الصيغة المُطلقة التي إستخدمها الله يهوه في الإعلان عن نفسه في العهد القديم، لموسى او اي بي او رسول آخر، فصيغة انا هو في العهد القديم هي بنفس الصيغة المُطلقة و كأبسط مقال، راجع مثلاً  الخروج 3 : 14 فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ»، أي انا هو، انا كائن.

هذه الصيغة الثلاثة ليست من تأليفي، بل من شرح علماء العهد الجديد، الصيغة الآخيرة و معناها المُطلق الذي يُشير للاهوت المسيح، يتفق عليها مُعظم علماء العهد الجديد، مسيحيين كانوا أم ملحدين.

فيا عزيزي، ان ترى عيناك ايجو امي ἐγώ εἰμι في كلام بطرس أو بوليس لا يعني إنهم إدعوا الألوهية، هذه الأكذوبة التي إكتشفها بعض المسلمين هي مُزحة صدقني، مزحة لا مبنية على علم او بحث. معنى ἐγώ εἰμι يأتي من سياق الجمل و ليس من حرفها، فالمسيح نفسه إستخدمها في مواضيع عادية لا تدل على الأولهية، حاله حال الرسل و التلاميذ و أي شخص آخر يعرف بنفسه او يُتبعها بإسم او صفة. لكن المسيح الوحيد في العهد الجديد الذي إستخدم ἐγώ εἰμι بصيغتها المُطلقة التي تدل على الألوهية.

أعرف سترفض أنت و غيرك هذا الكلام، لانه صدمة بالنسبة لك و لغيرك، لكن نصيحة من آخ، راجع مقالة رائعة للأخ فادي: http://scholarly-faith.blogspot.com/2009/10/blog-post_08.html يتكلم بها بفيض عن هذه النقطة، و هو كان المساعد الكبير لي للتعمق في هذه النقطة من خلال مقالته و المصادر التي إستخدمها.


----------



## kholio5 (30 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> انا اتكلم عن الاعلان الذي فهمه اليهود ، وعلى الفور ارادوا قتله رجما ، وقالوا له صراحة اننا نرجمك لانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها ، نرجمك لانك وانت انسان تقول انك ابن الله معادلا نفسك بالله ، اما عن تلاميذه ورسله ، فقد كتبوا في الرسائل بمنتهى الوضوح ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .




*لماذا اذن لم يرجموه ان كان التجديف المدعى عليه ثابت في حقه ؟؟*
*فلماذا لم يرجم ؟؟*
*وهل أكد السيد المسيح صحة ما فهمه اليهود ام انه انكره عليهم ؟؟*



NEW_MAN قال:


> اذا اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته واضح ، فلا تناقشني اين ( قالها بصراحة ) ....




*لو كان واضحا ما كان الامر يحتاج لمجامع مسكونية يناقشون فيه ذلك *
*فما هو وضع هذا النوع من الايمان بين الآباء ؟؟*
*ان كنت لا تعلم فراجع تاريخ ذلك* 





> وعلى رأي المثل ( اذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا ..)


 
*ألا تعتبر هذه اساءة للقرآن الكريم يا سيادة مدير الموقع ؟؟*

*آخر مرة أسمح فيها بالاستهزاء بالقرآن الكريم من طرفكم فقد ضقت صبرا على ذلك *

*وانتم تعلمون قول الله :*

* وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعاً (140)*

*فلا اسمح لكم بالاستهزاء مرة اخرى و الا كنت مضطرا لتنفيذ امر ربي *
*فكما تطلبون الاحترام فعليكم توفيره اولا *

*ومع ذلك تاتي في الاخير وتقول :*


NEW_MAN قال:


> سلاما ....


 
*أي سلام ذلك ؟؟*



NEW_MAN قال:


> اكرر كلامي في مداخلة منفصلة
> 
> لم اتلق ردا من الاخ خوليو على طلب المناظرة حول (اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس )
> 
> *هل تقبل ام ترفض المناظرة ؟؟؟*


 
*لقد قلت انني اقبل مرارا فكيف لم تستوعب اجابتي بعد ؟؟*

*وقلت :*

*



فالأمر يعود لأدارة المنتدى وليس لي 
فانا موافق على اكثر من مناظرة في اي موضوع تشاؤونه 
لكني التزم بقوانين منتداكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ماهي الجزئية الغير مفهومة في اجابتي ؟؟*

*ان كان الامر كذلك فكيف سيكون امر المناظرة معك ؟؟*



NEW_MAN قال:


> وازيدك من الشعر بيتا (على رأي المثل )
> 
> بعض المسلمين يترجموها ان توما كان يقول تعجبا
> Oh my God
> ...


 

*ليس المسلمون من ترجموها كذلك*

*وانما عليك ان تنظر جيدا الى النص الذي جاء به صاحبك :*

 «*رَبِّي **وَإِلهِي**!».*

*ألا ترى علامة التعجب في النص ؟؟*
*هل المسلمون من وضعوها !!!!*




Molka Molkan قال:


> *جناب القمص الموقر : عبد المسيح بسيط لا يلعب معك فى الشارع لتنطق اسمه دون كنيته قبل اسمه*
> *فتأدب فى كلامك !*
> *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط عندما ينطق اسم اى شيخ مسلم لا يخرج من فمه اى اسم إلا ويسبقه " الشيخ " فتعلم تتكلم على الرتب بمقاماتها !*
> 
> ...




*لم أقصد في ذكر ذلك اي اهانة *
*كما انك ما تطلبه مني لا يفعله أصحاب الموقع انفسهم*
*فهل تريد مني أن اقتبس لك كتابات اصحاب الموقع يذكرون اسم القمص مجردا !!!*

*وكما أنكم تذكرون اسم المسيح مجردا دون اي لقب فهل أصبح مقام البشر افضل من مقام من تؤمنون انه اله ؟؟*



Molka Molkan قال:


> إذا فأنت معترف انه قالها ! ​
> وهل لزم ان يعترف كل مرة أنه الله ؟​
> هل رأيت طبيبا ذات يوم يجول الشوارع ليقول " انا طبيب " انا طبيب " " انا طبيب " ! ؟؟​


​*اقرا كلامي جيدا بما انك تطلب من يقرا كلامك جيدا :*

*



كم مرة قال المسيح (انا هو) و هل في كل مرة كان يعني بها انه الله ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*هو منطق الاستنتاجات اذن ؟؟*

*وهل كل من يصلح سيارة يكون ميكانيكيا*
*وهل كل من يجس نبض شخص يكون طبيبا*
*وهل كل من يصلح كرسيا يكون نجارا *
*وهل وكل من تكلم في الطب يكون دكتورا *

*ما هو الفعل الذي قام به المسيح وجعلكم تصرون وتقولون انه الله ان لم يكن قد اعلنها عن نفسه بشكل صريح ّ؟؟؟*​


Molka Molkan قال:


> الله​




*اليس اسم (الله) تعبير اسلامي ؟؟*
*فمن اين دخلت على النص ؟؟*

*ألم أقل لكم ان تناظروا علماءكم أولا وبعدها طالبوا بمناظرة مسلمين :*​



​


*نراجع باقي الترجمات :*

*العربية المشتركة :*
*1تم-3-16: ولا خِلافَ أنَّ سِرَّ التَّقوى عَظيمٌ (( الّذي ظهَرَ في الجَسَدِ وتَبَرَّرَ في الرُّوحِ، شاهدَتْهُ المَلائِكَةُ، كانَ بِشارَةً للأُمَمِ، آمَنَ بِه العالَمُ ورفَعَهُ الله في المَجدِ)).*

*الكاثوليكية :*
*1تم-3-16: ولا خِلافَ أَنَّ سِرَّ التَّقْوى عَظيم: (( قد أُظهِرَ في الجَسَد وأُعلِنَ بارّاً في الرُّوح وتَراءَى لِلمَلائِكَة وبُشِّرَ به عِندَ الوَثَنِيِّين وأُومِنَ بِه في العالَم ورُفِعَ في المَجْد )).*
​


Molka Molkan قال:


> هاتوا برهانكم !​




*راجع مشاركة مدير الموقع ستجد فيها البرهان فكلامي لن تقبلوم ابدا *
*مع التحفظ على التبريرات المذكورة !!*



My Rock قال:


> فيا عزيزي، ان ترى عيناك ايجو امي ἐγώ εἰμι في كلام بطرس أو بوليس لا يعني إنهم إدعوا الألوهية، هذه الأكذوبة التي إكتشفها بعض المسلمين هي مُزحة صدقني، مزحة لا مبنية على علم او بحث. معنى ἐγώ εἰμι يأتي من سياق الجمل و ليس من حرفها،


 
*طبعا مع تحفظي على تلك التبريرات !!!*
*فاللفظ مستعمل من اكثر من شخص *
*فان كان الحكم لسياق الجمل فلابد ان نطبق نفس الحكم حتى على قول المسيح لتلك اللفظة *
*ولي عودة لهذا الامر*



Molka Molkan قال:


> متعلق بالحرفية معك انت فقط
> فإذا كان المسيح هو الله وهو فى نفس الوقت امامنا انسان فكيف نطلب دليلا انه يقول انه متجسد ؟؟
> 
> هل القول اصبح اقوى من العَيان !


​*هذا يعني ان اجابتك بانه قالها كانت مجرد ادعاء !!*

*اتفقوا يا قوم فيما بينكم وبعد ذلك قرروا مناظرة شخص آخر *

*هل قالها أم لم يقلها !!!*

*صحيح من قال انك تسأل عشر مسيحيين فتحصل على عشرين اجابة *
*وكل شخص له اجابتنين مختلفتين *

*وتريدون أن تقنعون مسلما !!!*



Molka Molkan قال:


> سألتك قبل هذا هربت مرتين
> اسألك للمرة الثالثة
> 
> هل تستطيع ان تأتينى بأى حرف قاله المسيح ! ؟




*من أين آتي بذلك ؟؟*
*و كل كتبة الكتاب المقدس مجهولوا الهوية اصلا !!!*​


Molka Molkan قال:


> وهل قانون المنتدى نفسه الذى يمنعك من التواجد بإستمرار فى المناظرة الحالية !​




*مانا موجود ومتابع بشكل يومي *​ 

 


Molka Molkan قال:


> اين قال إله الإسلام لمحمد رسول الإسلام





Molka Molkan قال:


> " انا الله " ؟؟​


 
:heat:

*فقط لا اريد ان تستغلها فرصة لتحول صفحة التعليق الى صفحة حوار لموضوعك* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104464


*جرب غيرها* :heat:

*وقد أغلق هناك وتريد اعادة فتحه هنا ؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2010)

> *لماذا اذن لم يرجموه ان كان التجديف المدعى عليه ثابت في حقه ؟؟*
> *فلماذا لم يرجم ؟؟*



*يرد الكتاب المقدس على كل مفسر خاطئ مثلك*
*
** 30- انا و الاب واحد.
 31- فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه.
 32- اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني.
 33- اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف فانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.
 34- اجابهم يسوع اليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم الهة.
 35- ان قال الهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله و لا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب.
 36- فالذي قدسه الاب و ارسله الى العالم اتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله.
 37- ان كنت لست اعمل اعمال ابي فلا تؤمنوا بي.
 38- و لكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فامنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا و تؤمنوا ان الاب في و انا فيه.
 39- فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.

** 39- فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.
** 39- فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.
** 39- فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.
** 39- فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.
** 39- فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.
** 39- فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.

*


> *لو كان واضحا ما كان الامر يحتاج لمجامع مسكونية يناقشون فيه ذلك*



*المجامع ليست لمناقشة الإيمان بل لمناقشة الشواذ عنه ومن تبعوه !*
*هذا اولا 
**اما ثانيا : هل اعتبر هذا اعترافا منك ان حجتك الوحيدة الآن هو وجود مجامع ! ؟*

*ثالثا : من الذى قال ان الخاطئ يرجح الكفة ! ؟*



> *ألا تعتبر هذه اساءة للقرآن الكريم يا سيادة مدير الموقع ؟؟*



*اين ذكر هو انها من القرآن ؟؟
هل وضع تحتخا سورة كذا اية كذا ! ؟

*


> *أي سلام ذلك ؟؟*


*
hi ....

*


> *ليس المسلمون من ترجموها كذلك*
> 
> *وانما عليك ان تنظر جيدا الى النص الذي جاء به صاحبك :*
> 
> ...





*ما الذى ستؤدى اليه علامة التعجب ؟؟*
*هل النص اليونانيى به تعجب ؟*




> *لم أقصد في ذكر ذلك اي اهانة *



*لا يعنينى قصدت ام لم تقصد
بل يعنينى ان تلتزم داب الحوار عندما تتكلم عن الشخيات
وإن كان لك اى شكوى قدمها فى مكانها !
*


> *فهل تريد مني أن اقتبس لك كتابات اصحاب الموقع يذكرون اسم القمص مجردا !!!*
> 
> *وكما أنكم تذكرون اسم المسيح مجردا دون اي لقب فهل أصبح مقام البشر افضل من مقام من تؤمنون انه اله ؟؟*


*
عندما نتكلم نحن نقبل كلامنا لأننا لو قلنا " المسيح " نؤمن به انه الله
اما عنك انك فلا تؤمن به 
فلزم عليك ان تتعامل لإحترام الرموز !*



> *اقرا كلامي جيدا بما انك تطلب من يقرا كلامك جيدا :*



*قرأته واقتبسته ، ألا تفهم انى عندما اقتبس شئ اكون بالضرورة الحتمية قرأته ! ؟*


> * كم مرة قال المسيح (انا هو) و هل في كل مرة كان يعني بها انه الله ؟؟ *


إذا فأنت معترف انه قالها ! ​ 
وهل لزم ان يعترف كل مرة أنه الله ؟​ 
هل رأيت طبيبا ذات يوم يجول الشوارع ليقول " انا طبيب " انا طبيب " " انا طبيب " ! ؟؟




> *وهل كل من يصلح سيارة يكون ميكانيكيا*
> *وهل كل من يجس نبض شخص يكون طبيبا*
> *وهل كل من يصلح كرسيا يكون نجارا *
> *وهل وكل من تكلم في الطب يكون دكتورا *



*لا بالطبع لأنه يوجد اكثر من طبيب وميكانيكى ونجار ودكتورا !*



> *ما هو الفعل الذي قام به المسيح وجعلكم تصرون وتقولون انه الله ان لم يكن قد اعلنها عن نفسه بشكل صريح ّ؟؟؟*



*مين اللى قال انه لم يعلنها ؟
امال انا فى المشاركات السابقى قلت اية ؟؟

هل رددت على مشاركاتى السابقة ام انك تعيد نفس السؤال الذى افحمتك بإجابته ! 

هل تريد الأفعال الآن ام الأقوال ! ؟؟
تعددت الدلائل والنتيجة واحدة !
*


> *اليس اسم (الله) تعبير اسلامي ؟؟*



*لا بل تعريف اسلامى للفظة العبرية " إيلوه " وهذا بسبب كثرة اليهود فى شبة الجزيرة !*




> *فمن اين دخلت على النص ؟؟*


*دخلت على الأية لأنها ترجمة عربية جائت بعد انتشار لفظ " الله " من الإسلام بـ 1000 عام على الأقل ، فلابد ان تكتب هكذا فى الترجمات العربية التى حرفت فيها كلمة " إيلوه " إلى " الله " فجاءت الترجمة !

ولكن هل تراها فى اليونانية ؟

هل فهمت ام لا ؟*



> *ألم أقل لكم ان تناظروا علماءكم أولا وبعدها طالبوا بمناظرة مسلمين :*


*
كفكرة منطيقة ، ارد عليها ، انت مخطئ ، لماذا ؟؟
لأن التدرج يقتدى ان نناظر المستوى الصفرى ( المسلمون ) ومن ثم نناظر المستوى العالى ( علمائنا ) فكيف نناظر الكبار ونترك الصغار ! ؟*



> *نراجع باقي الترجمات :*



(SVD)  وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى:* الله* ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.

(ALAB) وباعتراف الجميع، أن سر التقوى عظيم: *الله *ظهر في الجسد، شهد الروح لبره، شاهدته الملائكة، بشر به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، ثم رفع في المجد.

(ASB) بلا شك، عظيم هو سر ديننا: ظهر* المسيح* في جسم بشر، شهد له روح الله، شاهدته الملائكة، نادى به أتباعه بين الشعوب، آمن به الناس في العالم، رفعه الله إليه بجلال.

(GNT-TR) και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον *θεος* εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω ανεληφθη εν δοξη

(GNT)  καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· *Θεὸς* ἐφανερώθη ἐν σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήμφθη ἐν δόξῃ. 

(GNT-V)  και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον Aος TSB*θεος *εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω Aανελημφθη TSBανεληφθη εν δοξη 

(SNT) και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον *θεος* εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω ανεληφθη εν δοξη


*
**طبعا انا تغاضيت عن ترجمات كتير تانى وحطيت دول بس عشان انت بتفهم عربى وحطيت اليونانيى كمان !*
*
**وعشان تعرف اننا منتدى 7 نجوم ، هاقول لك انا موافقك انها تبقى " الذى " ، اية رأيك بقى ؟؟؟*
*احنا بنحب نريح الكل !*

يلا قل لى بقى من هو ذلك " الذى " الذى :



ظهر فى الجسد
تبرر فى الروح
تراءى لملائكة
كرز به بين الأمم
أومن به في العالم
رفع في المجد



*مستنى اعرف من هو ذلك " الذى " ! ؟؟؟*



> *راجع مشاركة مدير الموقع ستجد فيها البرهان فكلامي لن تقبلوم ابدا *
> *مع التحفظ على التبريرات المذكورة !!*



*راجعت واكرر لك

هاتوا برهانكم !​
صحيح فكرتنى : هو انت لية لم تقل على هذة إهانة للقرآن ؟؟ مع انك قلتها فوق للأستاذ نيو مان ؟؟

*


> *طبعا مع تحفظي على تلك التبريرات !!!*
> *فاللفظ مستعمل من اكثر من شخص *
> *فان كان الحكم لسياق الجمل فلابد ان نطبق نفس الحكم حتى على قول المسيح لتلك اللفظة *
> *ولي عودة لهذا الامر*


*اكرر يا خوليو

هاتوا برهانكم !

*


> *هذا يعني ان اجابتك بانه قالها كانت مجرد ادعاء !!*



هههههههه

هل لم تلحظ


> *متعلق بالحرفية معك انت فقط
> فإذا كان المسيح هو الله وهو فى نفس الوقت امامنا انسان فكيف نطلب دليلا انه يقول انه متجسد ؟؟
> 
> هل القول اصبح اقوى من العَيان !*


*
**معك انت فقط
**معك انت فقط
**معك انت فقط
**معك انت فقط
**معك انت فقط

ركز عزيزى فأنا لم اتكلم فى اللاهوتيات بعد !

*


> *هل قالها أم لم يقلها !!!*



*قالها عبرية ولم يقلها عربية لأأنه لم يتكم العربية !
ههههههه
طالما بتهزر !

*


> *من أين آتي بذلك ؟؟*
> *و كل كتبة الكتاب المقدس مجهولوا الهوية اصلا !!!*



*إذا فأنت فشلت فى ان تأتينى بكلمة واحدة من المسيح 
فلماذا قلت سابقا انك تريد كلام المسيح ! ؟
فإن كان المسيح الله فالكتاب المقدس كله كلام الله الذى هو المسيح فيحق لنا ( ليس بإرادتك ) ان نستشهد بأى كلمة فيه ونقول " قال المسيح " ! !

*


> *مانا موجود ومتابع بشكل يومي *


*
تذكر هذة الجملة جيدا 
فقد وقعت فى الفخ !
*


> *فقط لا اريد ان تستغلها فرصة لتحول صفحة التعليق الى صفحة حوار لموضوعك*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=104464
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههه
على رأيى المثل ........ ولا بلاش عشان انت بتعتبر المثل شتيمة ! 

بالمناسبة شفت ان خلال ( 34 ) صفحة لم يستطع اى مسلم إحضار نص واحد من القرآن يعترف به انه هو الله ؟؟*

*طبعا انت لم ترد على نقطة " إبن الإنسان " ولا نقطة إله الإسلام و انا الله فأعبدونى !*​


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> [/size]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ضع لي رابط المشاركة و انا اتصرف معها






> *طبعا مع تحفظي على تلك التبريرات !!!*
> *فاللفظ مستعمل من اكثر من شخص *
> *فان كان الحكم لسياق الجمل فلابد ان نطبق نفس الحكم حتى على قول المسيح لتلك اللفظة *
> *ولي عودة لهذا الامر*




هذه ليس تبريرات يا عزيزي، هذه حقائق لغوية مسنودة على اراء أكبر علماء يونانية العهد الجديد. كل صيغة لها مصدرها المُعتمد من العلماء، اما الصيغة الأهم و هي الصيغة المُطلقة، فهي الوحيدة المُستخدمة بلسان المسيح و معناها المطابق لإعلان يهوه لنفسه في العهد القديم. كله بكلام العلماء و تأييدهم و شرحهم اللغوي قبل اللاهوتي للمعنى. كلام بطرس او بولس او أي تلميذ أخر يندرج تحت الصيغتين الأوليتين التي إستخدمها المسيح أيضاً في مواضع لم تُستعمل لإعلان الألوهية، بل للتعريف أو مُتبوعة بإسم.
الأخيرة هي الوحيدة التي إستخدمت بواسطة المسيح، و معناها إعلان الألوهية المُطابق للإعلان في العهد القديم.
هذا كلام علماء يونانية العهد الجديد، بإجماعهم، حتى عزيزكم بارت أيرمان يقول إن معنى الجملة بصيغتها المُطلقة تُعلن إلوهية المسيح و مطابقة للإعلان الإلهي في العهد القديم، بنفس الصيغة و بنفس المعنى و بنفس الإعلان.

لا أعتقد إن ستعود لهذه النقطة من جديد، لأنك لا تملك سوى ان تسمي هذه الحقائق تبريرات، او ان تبدأ بشرح النصوص بمزاجك فقط!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2010)

> لا أعتقد إن ستعود لهذه النقطة من جديد، لأنك لا تملك سوى ان تسمي هذه الحقائق تبريرات، او ان تبدأ بشرح النصوص بمزاجك فقط!!



سيعود عزيزى واعرف من اين سيستقى كلامه فى هذة النقطة تحديدا وانى انتظر ان يضع من المصدر المعروف اى فكرة ! ​


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2010)

مهما كانت عودته، لن يأتي بجديد، سيكتفي بلرف و الطعن و وصفها بتبريرات، بينما هي حقائق مبنية على أراء علماء يونانية العهد الجديد.
لكن، علماء من يا اخي؟ زمن أغبر يُرمى فيه كلام العلماء للوراء، بكل تجاهل، و الإعتماد الوحيد أصبح على المزاج و تأويل الحروف...


----------



## kholio5 (1 فبراير 2010)

My Rock قال:


> [/b]
> 
> ضع لي رابط المشاركة و انا اتصرف معها


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1841282&postcount=231

*الاساءة متمثلة في وضع آية قرآنية ووصفها بانها (مثل) !!*
*و لا اعتقد أنكم تسمحون بنفس ذلك في حق كتابكم* 



My Rock قال:


> مهما كانت عودته، لن يأتي بجديد، سيكتفي بلرف و الطعن و وصفها بتبريرات، بينما هي حقائق مبنية على أراء علماء يونانية العهد الجديد.
> لكن، علماء من يا اخي؟ زمن أغبر يُرمى فيه كلام العلماء للوراء، بكل تجاهل، و الإعتماد الوحيد أصبح على المزاج و تأويل الحروف...


 
*عزيزي انا لم اشأ مناقشة أوالك حول ما تقول أنها من العلماء فقط لان الصفحة هنا ليست حوارية *
*و سامتنع عن الكلام في موضوع ألوهية المسيح لأنها ليست من موضوع التعليقات على المناظرة *
*وما أرى في ذلك الا تشتيت لأصل موضوع المناظرة الذي يخص الكتاب المقدس و قضية تحريفه من عدم ذلك *

*فعدم مناقشتي لتلك الأقوال هو من باب احترام خصوصية صفحة التعليقات ليس أكثر *
*كما أن معضم تعلقاتي في هذا الشأن كانت جد مختصرة *

*فان شئتم يمكن انشاء صفحة مستقلة للحوار حول ألوهية المسيح وحينها ستجد ما يسرك في الرد على ما تقول أنها أقوال العلماء !!!*


*العزيز مدير الموقع *
*لازلت ارى ان بعض الاقتباسات لم يتم تكبير حجمها *
*وربما يضطرني ذلك الى اعادة كتابة المشاركة ان كنتم تسمحون بذلك مع حذف المشاركة الحالية *


*أخيرا اتمنى من كل قلبي بصدق ان يكون المحاور اخريستوس في خير حال و ان يعود سالما من كل شر ان شاء الله تعالى *


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1841282&postcount=231
> 
> *الاساءة متمثلة في وضع آية قرآنية ووصفها بانها (مثل) !!*
> *و لا اعتقد أنكم تسمحون بنفس ذلك في حق كتابكم*


 
انا لم اضع آية قرآنية ، عندما اضع آية قرآنية فانا اضعها اقتباس كاملا من موقع اسلامي مع اسم السورة ورقم الآية ورابط لموقع اسلامي .

اما عن كوننا نسمح او لانسمح ، اذهب الى القسم الاسلامي ، او حتى في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1712108&postcount=15


عموما ، ولكي تعرف اننا منتدى ديمقراطي ونزيه ، قمت بتعديل كلمات المداخلة ، اتمنى ان تعجبك الان ، وبالرغم من ذلك فانا اترك وافوض الامر للادارة والاخ MyRock ، اذا رأي ان هذه اساءة ( او تلكيكة ) يمكنه ان يحذفها .



وحيث انك تقرأ المشاركات كلها ، فلماذا لم ترد على الدعوة الى مناظرة بيني وبينك حول ( اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ) ؟؟؟

*هل تقبل المناظرة ، ام تنسحب منها ؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1841282&postcount=231
> 
> *الاساءة متمثلة في وضع آية قرآنية ووصفها بانها (مثل) !!*
> *و لا اعتقد أنكم تسمحون بنفس ذلك في حق كتابكم*


 
الأخ new_man حرر ما شعرت به بإنه إساءة، حفاظاً على مشاعرك و احاسيسك، فالأخ new_man لا يقصد الأساءة، بل هو من أرقى الأشخاص في الحوار و الإحترام و انا شخصياً تعلمت و مازلت اتعلم منه ظبط النفس و الأعصاب في المنتدى بصورة عامة و الحوارات بصورة خاصة.






> *عزيزي انا لم اشأ مناقشة أوالك حول ما تقول أنها من العلماء فقط لان الصفحة هنا ليست حوارية *
> *و سامتنع عن الكلام في موضوع ألوهية المسيح لأنها ليست من موضوع التعليقات على المناظرة *
> *وما أرى في ذلك الا تشتيت لأصل موضوع المناظرة الذي يخص الكتاب المقدس و قضية تحريفه من عدم ذلك *
> 
> *فعدم مناقشتي لتلك الأقوال هو من باب احترام خصوصية صفحة التعليقات ليس أكثر *




كما قلنا سابقاً، أنت لست مُجبراً على التواجد او التواصل في الموضوع هنا. اما موضوع إلوهية المسيح، فلا أعرف كيف بدأ، لكني علقت تعليقات بسيطة و قصيرة و لم أشأ الحوار. 
على أي حال، حفاظاً على الموضوع، لُكن كلامنا في ضمن المحاورة و مفهوم العصمة الذي تم طرحه لحد الآن.








> *العزيز مدير الموقع *
> *لازلت ارى ان بعض الاقتباسات لم يتم تكبير حجمها *




صحيح، كان هناك 4 إقتباسات صغيرة لم أنتبه لصغرهم بسبب كونهم في اخر الرد و بسبب جاح التعديل على باقي الإقتباسات.
الإقتباسات الأخيرة تم تعديلها و تكبير حجمها.
 






> *أخيرا اتمنى من كل قلبي بصدق ان يكون المحاور اخريستوس في خير حال و ان يعود سالما من كل شر ان شاء الله تعالى *




تمنى أن يكون بخير و ان يكون قادراً على الرجوع قريباً لتكملة الحوار

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kholio5 (1 فبراير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> انا لم اضع آية قرآنية ، عندما اضع آية قرآنية فانا اضعها اقتباس كاملا من موقع اسلامي مع اسم السورة ورقم الآية ورابط لموقع اسلامي .
> 
> عموما ، ولكي تعرف اننا منتدى ديمقراطي ونزيه ، قمت بتعديل كلمات المداخلة ، اتمنى ان تعجبك الان ، وبالرغم من ذلك فانا اترك وافوض الامر للادارة والاخ MyRock ، اذا رأي ان هذه اساءة ( او تلكيكة ) يمكنه ان يحذفها .




*لن اقبل بتعديلك ذلك*

*فالآية مأخوذة من القرآن الكريم *
*ولا يوجد كتاب واحد على وجه الأرض يحتوي ما تحتويه تلك الآ’ية الكريمة*
*فأنت اخذت الآية الكريمة وسميتها (مثلا) وهذا يدخل في باب الاستهزاء بآيات الله عندي *
*و الا عليك أن تحضر نفس تلك العبارة من أي مثل كان معروفا أو كتاب آخر غير القرآن الكريم !!!*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1712108&postcount=15







NEW_MAN قال:


> وحيث انك تقرأ المشاركات كلها ، فلماذا لم ترد على الدعوة الى مناظرة بيني وبينك حول ( اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ) ؟؟؟
> 
> *هل تقبل المناظرة ، ام تنسحب منها ؟؟؟*


 
*يا علم ياهووووووووووو أنا حتجنن معاك صراحة *

*اولا اجبتك أكثر من مرة أنني أقبل عرضك فكيف لم تستوعب اجابتي ؟؟*
*أم أنك تنتظر اجابتي بالرفض فقط ؟؟*

*موافق*
*موافق *
*موافق*

*أككرها أكثر من ثلاث مرات ؟؟*

*ثانيا ان الانسحاب يكون بعد أن يبدأ الحوار وليس قبل فكيف تسمي الامر انسحابا !!*

*و الله اني اتساءل كيف سيكون الحوار معك في ضل هذه المعطيات التي لا تبشر بخير*




My Rock قال:


> الأخ new_man حرر ما شعرت به بإنه إساءة، حفاظاً على مشاعرك و احاسيسك، فالأخ new_man لا يقصد الأساءة، بل هو من أرقى الأشخاص في الحوار و الإحترام و انا شخصياً تعلمت و مازلت اتعلم منه ظبط النفس و الأعصاب في المنتدى بصورة عامة و الحوارات بصورة خاصة.





*على رأي المثل صحيح :*
*مين يشهد للعروس ؟؟*

*ما دخلي انا بقصده او بغير قصده !!*

*ألم اقل أن معيار تحديد الاساءات يرجع لكل شخص تقدير ذلك !!*

*أنت لم تشعر بأي اهانة لأنه ليس كتابك من تكلم عليه *

*فان اردت نفس الشعور فجربه حينما أنا اتخذ نصا من الكتاب المقدس و أسميه (مثلا) وحينها يمكنك معرفة الشعور عند الطرف الآخر *

*لن اقبل بمجرد تغيير في المشاركة *

*فاما ان يتم ذكر ان ما استخدمه العض هو من القرآن الكريم (مع تكميل الآية طبعا) *
*واما عدد الحكم على الآية بانها مثل أو قول لمجهول !!!*




My Rock قال:


> كما قلنا سابقاً، أنت لست مُجبراً على التواجد او التواصل في الموضوع هنا. اما موضوع إلوهية المسيح، فلا أعرف كيف بدأ، لكني علقت تعليقات بسيطة و قصيرة و لم أشأ الحوار.





My Rock قال:


> على أي حال، حفاظاً على الموضوع، لُكن كلامنا في ضمن المحاورة و مفهوم العصمة الذي تم طرحه لحد الآن.





*ولهذا السبب تحديدا امتنعت عن التعليق على اكثر من قول فيما يخص ألوهية المسيح ولم أشأ الخوض فيه احتراما لخصوصية صفحة التعليقات فقط *

*و ان قبلت الادارة يمكن فتح صفحة حوار مستقلة مع الزميل نيو مان تخص موضوع الوهية المسيح و سنتطرق الى كل نقطة ذكرت في هذه الصفحة مع تفصيلها و تقديم القرينة عليها* 



*مرة أخرى أقول للزميل نيومان انني موافق على عرضه حتى لا يضطر لكتابة نفس الاستفسار مرة أخرى *

*لكن الأمر في الاخير يعود للادارة يا زميلي وليس بين يدي !!!*

*يا رب يفهم المرة دي* :heat:


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 فبراير 2010)

> *فالآية مأخوذة من القرآن الكريم *


*دليلك ؟*


> *ولا يوجد كتاب واحد على وجه الأرض يحتوي ما تحتويه تلك الآ’ية الكريمة*



وكيف عرفت ذلك ؟

ألم تشاهد حلقات برنامج " حوار الحق " العشر الأخيرة بل العشرون ؟



> *ما دخلي انا بقصده او بغير قصده !!*



لأنه فعلا بغير قصده

وإلا فأنا اطلبك بحذف تلك الأيات التى تسب ( ولاحظ انى تكلمت بإحترام وقلت " أيات " ) !!



 مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ 
الجمعة 5


هل هذة شتيمة ام لا ؟؟
طبعا هذا غيض من فيض الفيض !



> *لن اقبل بمجرد تغيير في المشاركة *
> 
> *فاما ان يتم ذكر ان ما استخدمه العض هو من القرآن الكريم (مع تكميل الآية طبعا) *
> *واما عدد الحكم على الآية بانها مثل أو قول لمجهول !!!*



خوليوا : انت هنا ضيف وفقط ضيف كريم

قلنا انها ليست إساءة
وقلنا لو اردناها من القرآن لكتبناها فى صيغة إساءة وكتابة الشاهد تحتها ولكن لأننا اصلا لم ولن نسئ إليك فلا هذا فعلناه ولا هذا

ومع كل هذا 
حذفنا ما قدمت عليه إعتراضا

فليس من حقك اى شئ آخر 

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> لن اقبل بتعديلك ذلك
> 
> فالآية مأخوذة من القرآن الكريم
> ولا يوجد كتاب واحد على وجه الأرض يحتوي ما تحتويه تلك الآ’ية الكريمة
> ...


 
بل هناك ابلغ واعظم منها ، 

(لا تجاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا تعدله انت.)
(امثال 26: 4)

تم تعديل المشاركة مرة اخرى ولعلك هذه المرة تكون اكثر ارتياحا ، فهي لازالت (مثلا ) ولكنه ادق تصويبا فهو يتكم بصيغة المفرد ، وكنت اريد انقاذك من الحرج ، ولكن لابأس ، فانت من اردت وطلبت هذا .

سلاما


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2010)

kholio5;1848679

[b قال:
			
		

> لن اقبل بمجرد تغيير في المشاركة [/b]
> 
> *فاما ان يتم ذكر ان ما استخدمه العض هو من القرآن الكريم (مع تكميل الآية طبعا) *
> *واما عدد الحكم على الآية بانها مثل أو قول لمجهول !!!*


 
كلمة مثل و تم تحريرها نزولاً لمشاعرك
الجملة الحالية لا تحتوي على وصف بأنها مثل او لشخص مجهول.

فإن كان القرآن الوحيد الذي ذكر هذه الجملة، فليس مجهولاً ان تصف الرأي لكاتبها، لإن المصدر واحد فقط و إذا تعددت المصادر، سقط حقك في الإعتراض.


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

الاخ خوليو :

لماذا لم ترد على الدعوة الى مناظرة بيني وبينك حول ( اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ) ؟؟؟

*هل تقبل المناظرة ، ام تنسحب منها ؟؟؟* 

ارجو عدم التجاهل في الرد . والا اعتبرنا صمتك هو اعلان انسحاب .


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2010)

أذا وافق الطرفان على الحوار في موضوع اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس، فنستطيع بدأ الحوار بعد الحوار الجاري حالياً


----------



## kholio5 (1 فبراير 2010)

new_man قال:


> الاخ خوليو :
> 
> لماذا لم ترد على الدعوة الى مناظرة بيني وبينك حول ( اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ) ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

*ألم أقل في آخر مشاركتي يا رب يفهم !!!*

*عايزني اجاوبك ازاي عشان تفهم ؟؟*

*ممكن تحددلي صيغة الاجابة لي عايزها ؟؟*

*طلبك يقول :*

*



هل تقبل المناظرة ، ام تنسحب منها ؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
واجابتي كانت :





موافق
موافق 
موافق

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ايه لي مش مفهوم في الاجابة ؟؟


لو كررت نفس الاستفسار مرة أخرى فاعتبر انني ارفض طلبك 
لأني لا احبذ الحوار مع اشخاص لا يفهمون من اول اجابة !!!


على رأي القائل :

واما هم فلم يفهموا القول وخافوا ان يسألوه*


----------



## kholio5 (1 فبراير 2010)

new_man قال:


> بل هناك ابلغ واعظم منها ،
> 
> (لا تجاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا تعدله انت.)
> (امثال 26: 4)


 
*بعدها على طول يقول :*

*جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيما في عيني نفسه.*


*فالحيرة هنا هل اجاوب الجاهل ام لا اجاوبه ؟؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 فبراير 2010)

> لأني لا احبذ الحوار مع اشخاص لا يفهمون من اول اجابة !!!


احترم حالك يا حبيبي


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *على رأي القائل :*
> 
> *واما هم فلم يفهموا القول وخافوا ان يسألوه*


 
هل رأيت الان الفرق بيننا وبينكم !!!

انا لم اغضب ولم احزن ولم اثور ولم يحدث لي سكتة قلبية وعقلية !!!!





kholio5 قال:


> *بعدها على طول يقول :*
> 
> *جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيما في عيني نفسه.*
> 
> ...


 
وهذا ما فعلته معك تماما .

جاوبتك في اول مرة ، لكي لا تكون حكيما في عيني نفسك ، فحدث لك صدمة وثورة غضبك وجهلك جعلتك تثور ولا تهدأ ، فقمت بتنفيذ الجزء الثاني ، وهي انني لم اجاوبك .

شفت ازاي كلمة الله حكيمة فعلا واحلى واعظم من القول الآخر الذي طلبت ان امحيه ، وشكرا لك ، فنحن لدينا ما هو اعظم وقد قام بالرد عليك في كلتا الحالين .

انتظر فصاحتك وبلاغتك في المناظرة ، 
وعنوانها للتذكير مرة اخرى ، لكي لا تتهرب فيما بعد 

( اعلان السيد يسوع المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ) .

الله معك .


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2010)

يا ريت نهدأ حدة الحوار يا أحبة.
لا داعي لنعت بعضكم بالجهلة و الكلام المُطبن هذا
الرجاء الإلتزام بأدب الحوار!


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> يا ريت نهدأ حدة الحوار يا أحبة.
> لا داعي لنعت بعضكم بالجهلة و الكلام المُطبن هذا
> الرجاء الإلتزام بأدب الحوار!


 

اتكلم عن نفسي ، انا هاديء ، والاخ خوليو ، يحاول استفزازي باسلوب كلامه ، وهو اول من اعترض على كلام ( المثل ) واعتبره سخرية من القرآن ، وانا اتكلم عن ( المثل ) الذي قاله الحكيم في الكتاب المقدس . 

يقولون في مصر مثلا آخر ( اللي على رأسه بطحه بيحسس عليها ) ، بمعنى انني لم اتهمه بالجهل مشيرا اليه او الى اسمه ، انا اتكلم عن الجهل بصفة عامة .



kholio5 قال:


> *ايه لي مش مفهوم في الاجابة ؟؟*
> 
> *لو كررت نفس الاستفسار مرة أخرى فاعتبر انني ارفض طلبك *
> *لأني لا احبذ الحوار مع اشخاص لا يفهمون من اول اجابة !!!*
> ...




سنرى في المناظرة ، من الذي يفهم من اول مرة ، ومن سوف يحتاج الى التكرار والمزيد من التكرار لكي يفهمه !!!!

ساضع كلامك نصب الاعين ، وليكن شعار المناظرة هو 

( اعلان السيد المسيح عن لاهوته في الكتاب المقدس ) 

من يفهم الاعلان من الادلة الاولى ، خيرا له ، ومن لم يفهم وكرر نفس الاستفسار ، سيحكم على نفسه انه من الاشخاص الذين لا يفهمون من اول مرة ، وانا عندي صبر لهؤلاء الناس ، وساعطيهم الاعلان مرة واثنان وثلاثة . 

الرب ينير بصائر ويفتح عقول الجهلاء ( الكلام ليس موجها لاحد بالاسم ) .

سلام المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (1 فبراير 2010)

*بس انا اسف لفت نظرى جملة انى حطيت علامة تعجب اولا زى مولكا مقالك ان اليونانى لا يوجد به علامة تعجب ثانيا لو رجعت للاية رقم 25*
*فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». *
*هل هذا ايضا تعجب؟وقالوا راينا الرب (كيريوس)*
*ارجعوا لليونانى اللى مش هتقدروا تقروه لانكم لو عرفتوا المعانى هتقفلوا منتيداتكم سريعا وهترجعوا لقعدة القهاوى خد كورس يونانى وانا متاكد انك هتيجى هنا تتطلب مناظرة اى مسلم منكر لالوهية المسيح *


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 فبراير 2010)

> *بس انا اسف لفت نظرى جملة انى حطيت علامة تعجب اولا زى مولكا مقالك ان اليونانى لا يوجد به علامة تعجب*



اليونانيى كله لا يوجد به علامات تعجب " ! " كل ما فيه هو 4 علامات معروفين وهم النقطة ، الفاصلة ، نقطة فوق السطر وعلامة استفهام !

مش هارف جاب منين التعجب دة !


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2010)

*انا من رائ ننتظر اخرستوس انيستى هو اللى قام بفتح المناظرة وينقل وقائعها الى المدونة اول باول *
*ولكم حرية التقرير *


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2010)

> *و أرجو  منك أن تتجنب اي اشارة من قريب او بعيد للاسلام سواء بالتصريح او التلميح*


اه يا زمن ......


----------



## Eva Maria (11 مارس 2010)

*



			و أرجو منك أن تتجنب اي اشارة من قريب او بعيد للاسلام سواء بالتصريح او التلميح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معك حق يا زميل خوليو
لكن ما سبب هذه الحساسية المفرطه ؟ ولماذا هذا القلق الزائد ؟ 

برأيي هي عقدة نقص تجاه قرآن يفتقد الى مخطوطات, أو أي شيء آخر يثبت قطعياً ما كان عليه.*


----------



## kholio5 (11 مارس 2010)

**ماريا** قال:


> *لكن ما سبب هذه الحساسية المفرطه ؟ *


 

*ليست حساسية *
*و انما هو احترام لموضوع الحوار الذي يدور حول المسيحية والكتاب المقدس*
*سواء من جانبي او من جانب المحاور* 




**ماريا** قال:


> *ولماذا هذا القلق الزائد ؟ *


 
*ليس قلقا*
*وانما هو لتجنب ما حصل من قبل من أخذ ورد في نفس الموضوع !!!*
*فغايتي الحفاظ على استمرار الحوار في جو هادئ بين كل الأطراف* 




**ماريا** قال:


> *برأيي *


 
*لو كان للرأي الشخصي حجة لما احتجنا الى المناظرات و الحوارات !!!*



**ماريا** قال:


> *هي عقدة نقص تجاه قرآن يفتقد الى مخطوطات, *




*هذا لانه عندك اشكالية الاسقاط فقط*
*فتسقطون ما تؤمنون من خلال أن الكتاب المقدس جاء من خلال مخطوطات وبرديات*
*فتسقطون ذلك على القرىن الكريم*

*نحن حينما نحاوركم من خلال مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس*
*فلانه نجدكم توعزون الكتاب المقدس الى تلك المخطوطات *

*أي أنه أنتم من تقولون ان المخطوطات تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس*
*وفي هذا القول نحن نحاوركم !!!*




*لكن في مقابل ذلك *


*هل يوجد مسلم واحد على وجه الأرض يرجع مصداقية القرآن الكريم الى مخطوطات ؟؟؟*



*فلا ينفع مبدا الاسقاط بهذا الشكل *



*احتمال :*

*ان احرقت الاناجيل الموجودة على الأرض ومخطوطاته بسبب كارثة او شيء ممثل ذلك *


*هل يمكن لشخص ارجاع نصوص الكتاب المقدس كما هي الآن ؟؟؟*

*دون نقصان أو زيادة ؟؟*



*و ان احرقت كل مصاحف الدنيا فهل يصعب ارجاع آيات القرآن الكريم ؟؟*


*الجواب اتركه لمن يحتكم الى الموضوعية قبل العاطفة !!!*








**ماريا** قال:


> *أو أي شيء آخر يثبت قطعياً ما كان عليه.*


 

*{بَلْ هُوَ آَيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ} [العنكبوت:49]*




*هو انا بعترض على اثارة الكلام في الاسلام في صفحة المناظرة عشان الاقيه في صفحة التعليقات ؟؟؟*



*نفسي اعرف بتفهموا باي لغة عشان اكلمكم بيها !!!*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 مارس 2010)

*



			هل  يوجد مسلم واحد على وجه الأرض يرجع مصداقية القرآن الكريم الى مخطوطات ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المخطوطات من ادق الشواهد يا فندم و ما تفتكرش انه المخطوطات بتلغي التواتر

عندنا التواتر اسمه التقليد الكنسي المسلم

الاتنين متحدين بيشكلوا صحه الاثبات


*


> *احتمال  :
> 
> * *ان  احرقت الاناجيل الموجودة على الأرض ومخطوطاته بسبب كارثة او شيء ممثل ذلك
> 
> ...


*

لا يا سيدي من كتابات الاباء و الاقتاباسات تقدر تستعيد حوالي 90 % من الكتاب المقدس اصلا  و الباقي من التقليد الكنسي و الليتورجيات 

دي مصادر اضافيه للحفظ برضه

و كثر المخطوطات ان دل علي شئ يدل علي الاهتمام الشديد و الحرص الزائد علي حفظ الكلمه و المخطوطات الموجوده من كترها استحاله تجميعها و حرقها يعني

*


> *نفسي  اعرف بتفهموا باي لغة عشان اكلمكم بيها !!!*


*

بنتكلم عربي زي الناس!!!!

بص

دا راي شخصي ليا اوي مش ملزم انتا بيه ولا الاداره

انه احنا غلطانين اننا نتحاور مع اي شخص عامل نفسه عالم بقي و تخصص نقد نصي في حين انه ممكن يكون مجرد حد عادي جدا

بنسمح لناس بضاعتها العلميه غير جيده بالتحاور

و ياريت تحاور بهدوء مثلا

لا بنغمه مليئه بالفوقيه و الاعتزاز الزائد بالنفس

و شكرا*


----------



## Eva Maria (11 مارس 2010)

*



			ليست حساسية
و انما هو احترام لموضوع الحوار الذي يدور حول المسيحية والكتاب المقدس
سواء من جانبي او من جانب المحاور
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أحترام الموضوع له عدة جوانب, لكنك تشدد بشكل غير طبيعي على عدم التطرق الى القرآن, ولم تدعو الى أحترام الموضوع بشكل عام.

غريب !!!



			ليس قلقا
وانما هو لتجنب ما حصل من قبل من أخذ ورد في نفس الموضوع !!!
فغايتي الحفاظ على استمرار الحوار في جو هادئ بين كل الأطراف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل هي غايتنا قبل أن تكون غايتك 
لي أن أذكرك كيف تهجمت على الكتاب المقدس بطريقة رخيصة وغير موضوعية ؟؟!! 

لذلك ذكر ذاتك أكرم لك 




			و كان للرأي الشخصي حجة لما احتجنا الى المناظرات و الحوارات !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا موضوع " تعليقات " وليس حواراً !!!
سلامة نظرك !!!




			لكن في مقابل ذلك


هل يوجد مسلم واحد على وجه الأرض يرجع مصداقية القرآن الكريم الى مخطوطات ؟؟؟



فلا ينفع مبدا الاسقاط بهذا الشكل



احتمال :

ان احرقت الاناجيل الموجودة على الأرض ومخطوطاته بسبب كارثة او شيء ممثل ذلك


هل يمكن لشخص ارجاع نصوص الكتاب المقدس كما هي الآن ؟؟؟

دون نقصان أو زيادة ؟؟



و ان احرقت كل مصاحف الدنيا فهل يصعب ارجاع آيات القرآن الكريم ؟؟


الجواب اتركه لمن يحتكم الى الموضوعية قبل العاطفة !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هو ليس أسقاطاً لأسس أخرى بقدر ما هو عدم قناعة بالاسس الاسلامية في أثبات أصل القرآن.
ولو أنك تقرأ الكلام بتركيز للاحظت ما ذكرته في مداخلتي : "  أو أي شيء آخر يثبت قطعياً ما كان عليه " 

فالصدور يا زميل هي وسيلة لا تحتكم للموضوعية ولا للعلم, فأين لنا أن نقارن القرآن القديم بالحديث ؟ 




			و ان احرقت كل مصاحف الدنيا فهل يصعب ارجاع آيات القرآن الكريم ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

افتراض عبثي خيالي يفتقر الى الموضوعية. فالعصمة هي من تحقظ الكلمة, وليست المخطوطة بحد ذاتها. لكن عند البحث العلمي علينا ان نتبين ما الموجود من مواد. هذا الامر قابل عند التعاطي مع المخطوطات, لكنه غير قابل عند التعاطي مع " الصدور" خاصتك. فهمت ؟ 



			هو انا بعترض على اثارة الكلام في الاسلام في صفحة المناظرة عشان الاقيه في صفحة التعليقات ؟؟؟



نفسي اعرف بتفهموا باي لغة عشان اكلمكم بيها !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كانت ملاحظة من عندي على شخصك, وليست انطلاقاُ لحوار أسلامي. 
على أي حال لا داعي للتوسع في هذه الملاحظة أكثر مما ينبغي, وانصحك بأن توفر نشاطك في الحوار الاساسي.
كما أننا تطرقنا سابقاً لهذه النقاط في صفحة التعليقات, فمن غير المجدي اعادتها. ولن ادخل في حوار أسلامي أبداً هنا, حتى لا تكون حجة لك للتهرب.



			نفسي اعرف بتفهموا باي لغة عشان اكلمكم بيها !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نفهم ب 5 لغات مختلفة 
اختر أياً منها 

لكننا متاكدين من عدم اجادتك لجميعها*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 مارس 2010)

*خلاص يا جماعة ياريت بلاش نتجاذب اي مشادات

يا أخ خوليو لم يتمح احد او يتطرق للاسلام من قريب او بعيد
ولا نري اي سبب او لزوم لهذا التنبيه
الحوار يسير في طريقه و سيتم استكماله معك حلال ايام

ربنا يجعل هذا الحوار سبب خلاص نفوس كثيرين*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2010)

أسف انا عايز اعلق على هذا الكلام لأنه ليس مكانه هنا بل فى القسم الترفيهى !



> *هل  يمكن لشخص ارجاع نصوص الكتاب المقدس كما هي الآن ؟؟؟*
> 
> *دون  نقصان أو زيادة ؟؟*



نعم ! وهل يمكن نكران ذلك ! ؟؟





> *و  ان احرقت كل مصاحف الدنيا فهل يصعب ارجاع آيات القرآن الكريم ؟؟*




اى قرآن ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2010)

لكي لا أشتت موضوع الحوار، هذا تعهد مني بعدم التطرق للإسلام بحسب قوانين الحوار.
لا حاجة لي للتطرق للإسلام للرد و التوضيح 

جاري وضع النقاط على الحروف..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 مارس 2010)

> أي أنه أنتم من تقولون ان المخطوطات تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس
> وفي هذا القول نحن نحاوركم !!!


 
*يا اخي احيانا ياتي لي شعور انكم تفهمون اكثر من العلماء بالنقد النصي*
*العلماء الذين درسو المخطوطات لسنوات طويلة وبتخصص يؤكدون صحة الكتاب المقدس , وانتم تقولون لا المخطوطات مش هيك ؟؟ اتمنى ان ارى منطق بطريقة تفكيركم , أكبر و اهم علماء النقد النصي لا يعتقدون بالتحريف .* 


*الاخت +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*


> لا يا سيدي من كتابات الاباء و الاقتاباسات تقدر تستعيد حوالي 90 % من الكتاب المقدس اصلا و الباقي من التقليد الكنسي و الليتورجيات


 
*لا ليس 90 % بل 99.5% *

*The New Testament can be regarded as 99.5 percent pure, and the correct readings for the remaining 0.5percent can often be ascertained with a fair degree of probability by the practice of textual criticism.*

http://www.bible.org/page.php?page_id=4010


----------



## kholio5 (12 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *المخطوطات من ادق الشواهد يا فندم *


 
*هذا ما سنكتشفه في سير المناظرة*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و ما تفتكرش انه المخطوطات بتلغي التواتر*


 
*ما معنى التواتر ؟؟؟*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *عندنا التواتر اسمه التقليد الكنسي المسلم*


 
*سيتم التطرق الى حجية التقليد المسلم وهل فعلا يرقى الى مفهوم التواتر !!!*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *الاتنين متحدين بيشكلوا صحه الاثبات*


 
*حنشوف* 





+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لا يا سيدي من كتابات الاباء و الاقتاباسات تقدر تستعيد حوالي 90 % من الكتاب المقدس اصلا و الباقي من التقليد الكنسي و الليتورجيات *


 
*فين 10%*
*حسب كلامك طبعا !!!*

*سؤالي كان :*

*



هل يمكن لشخص ارجاع نصوص الكتاب المقدس كما هي الآن ؟؟؟

دون نقصان أو زيادة ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*10% زائدة ام ناقصة ؟؟؟*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و كثر المخطوطات ان دل علي شئ يدل علي الاهتمام الشديد و الحرص الزائد علي حفظ الكلمه و المخطوطات الموجوده من كترها استحاله تجميعها و حرقها يعني*


 
*حنشوف  *



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *بنتكلم عربي زي الناس!!!!*


 
*بجد ؟؟؟*




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *دا راي شخصي ليا اوي مش ملزم انتا بيه ولا الاداره*
> 
> *انه احنا غلطانين اننا نتحاور مع اي شخص عامل نفسه عالم بقي و تخصص نقد نصي في حين انه ممكن يكون مجرد حد عادي جدا*


 
*لم أطلب الحوار من أحد هنا*
*ما أنا الا ملبي لدعوة من السيد أخريستوس فقط *
*و أنا لم أقل أنني عالم أو متخصص نقد نصي *
*ما انا الا رافس للمناخس *
*شخص عادي جدا جدا* 



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *بنسمح لناس بضاعتها العلميه غير جيده بالتحاور*


 
*ما وضعت في صفحة المناظر شيئا من عندي*
*المناظرة موجودة *
*وكل محتواها هو من كتب مصورة ومراجع لا اعتقد أن الكثير منكم يتوفر عليها* 



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و ياريت تحاور بهدوء مثلا*
> 
> *لا بنغمه مليئه بالفوقيه و الاعتزاز الزائد بالنفس*


 
*لكل مقام مقال*
*ولم أخرج على اهدوء أبدا في كل مراحل الحوار و التعليق *
*ولم يصدر مني كلمة واحدة فيها أي تعالي !!*
*الباقاي والدور على ......* 



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و شكرا*


 
*العفو*
*و الشكر لكم موصول*


----------



## kholio5 (12 مارس 2010)

**ماريا** قال:


> *أحترام الموضوع له عدة جوانب, لكنك تشدد بشكل غير طبيعي على عدم التطرق الى القرآن, ولم تدعو الى أحترام الموضوع بشكل عام.*
> 
> *غريب !!!*




*ومن ضمن الجوانب ما انا اصر عليه*
*وهو عدم التطرق لما ليس له علاقة بموضوع المناظرة* 



**ماريا** قال:


> *بل هي غايتنا قبل أن تكون غايتك *




*حسنا و اتمنى ان يكون في كلامك صدق مع النفس قبل الغير* 



**ماريا** قال:


> *لي أن أذكرك كيف تهجمت على الكتاب المقدس بطريقة رخيصة وغير موضوعية ؟؟!! *




*نزولا الى اعتبارك هذا*
*ما كان ذلك مني الا ردا على الخرق الذي كان من المحاور*
*ولو لم يصدر منه ما أوجب علي الرد ما كنت كتبته*
*فهل تحاكمون النتائج وتتركون الأسباب ؟؟؟*



**ماريا** قال:


> *هنا موضوع " تعليقات " وليس حواراً !!!*
> *سلامة نظرك !!!*




*التعليقات تكون في خدمة الحوار الاصلي *
*سواء بذكر شواهد تعزز الحوار *
*او بذكر معلومة تفيد المتابعين*
*وليس باعطاء الآراء الشخصية !!*
*سلامة بصيرتك*



**ماريا** قال:


> *هو ليس أسقاطاً لأسس أخرى بقدر ما هو عدم قناعة بالاسس الاسلامية في أثبات أصل القرآن.*




*بل هو كذلك *
*لانكم تطلبون منا ما لم نقله نحن *
*وذلك هو الاسقاط بعينه* 
*و تألكدين ذلك في قولك (أصل القرآن) *
*وكأننا نقول عن شيء اسمه أصل القرآن !!!*
*كل ده ومش اسقاط ؟؟*



**ماريا** قال:


> *ولو أنك تقرأ الكلام بتركيز للاحظت ما ذكرته في مداخلتي : " أو أي شيء آخر يثبت قطعياً ما كان عليه "*




*وقد أجبتك على هذا الجزئية بذكر دليل قرآني صريح *
*لا يحتاج تأويلا *
*أعيده :*
* {بَلْ هُوَ آَيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ} [العنكبوت:49]*

*يا ريت اجد دليل صريح مثل هذا في ردكم عن الكتاب المقدس*
*والله ما رددته وما أرجعته !!*
*بس منين ؟؟*



**ماريا** قال:


> *فالصدور يا زميل هي وسيلة لا تحتكم للموضوعية ولا للعلم, فأين لنا أن نقارن القرآن القديم بالحديث ؟ *




*ومين قارن القرآن بالحديث ؟؟؟*

*هو انا جبت حديث ولا جبت آية قرآنية ؟؟*



**ماريا** قال:


> *افتراض عبثي خيالي يفتقر الى الموضوعية.*




*ذكر الادلة اصبح افتراضا عبثيا ؟؟*



**ماريا** قال:


> * فالعصمة هي من تحقظ الكلمة, وليست المخطوطة بحد ذاتها.*




*عصمة ماذا ؟؟*



**ماريا** قال:


> * لكن عند البحث العلمي علينا ان نتبين ما الموجود من مواد. هذا الامر قابل عند التعاطي مع المخطوطات, لكنه غير قابل عند التعاطي مع " الصدور" خاصتك. فهمت ؟ *




*مهو ده لي انا بقوله بالضبط *
*لا يقارن كتاب تعزى عصمته للمخطوطات ونسقط نفس ذلك على كتاب يعزى عصمته للحفظ في الصدور !!*

*أخيرا فهمتم !!!*




**ماريا** قال:


> *كانت ملاحظة من عندي على شخصك, وليست انطلاقاُ لحوار أسلامي. *




*و اتمنى عدم التطرق للشخصنة *
*فالاهم ما يعرض *
*وليس من يعرضه !!*



**ماريا** قال:


> *على أي حال لا داعي للتوسع في هذه الملاحظة أكثر مما ينبغي,*




*يا ريت *
*واتمنى فعلا ألا اجد تعليقا آخر في مناقشة الاسلام و القرآن الكريم *
*في حوار موضوعه الكتاب المقدس !!*
*أمنية حياتي صراحة *
*بس منين ؟؟*



**ماريا** قال:


> * وانصحك بأن توفر نشاطك في الحوار الاساسي.*




*وهو مين سابك !!!*



**ماريا** قال:


> *كما أننا تطرقنا سابقاً لهذه النقاط في صفحة التعليقات, فمن غير المجدي اعادتها. ولن ادخل في حوار أسلامي أبداً هنا, *




*طب شكرا للاعتراف !!!*
*يعني أنا مبتبلاش على حد !!!*



**ماريا** قال:


> *حتى لا تكون حجة لك للتهرب.*




*ليس خوليو من يقال له هذا الكلام !!*
*خوليو يحلم ليلا نهارا ان يحقق امنية اكمال حوار الى آخره مع مسيحيين !!*
*بس منين برضه !!*



**ماريا** قال:


> *نفهم ب 5 لغات مختلفة *
> *اختر أياً منها *




*الظاهر وحتى من مشاركة حضرتك هذا انه على الأقل اللغة التي اتكلم بها لا تفهمونها !!!*

*أصلي قلت بلاش نقاش في الاسلام و القرآن *
*بس لساني شايف ده !!!*



**ماريا** قال:


> *لكننا متاكدين من عدم اجادتك لجميعها*


 
*اذن فانا اتحدث لغة أخرى ليست من ضمن الخمس لغات التي تجيدونها !!!*


----------



## kholio5 (12 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أسف انا عايز اعلق على هذا الكلام لأنه ليس مكانه هنا بل فى القسم الترفيهى !


 
:warning:

*الجامعة 3/4*
*للبكاء وقت وللضحك وقت.للنوح وقت وللرقص وقت.*




Molka Molkan قال:


> نعم ! وهل يمكن نكران ذلك ! ؟؟


 
*اسال من قال *
*99%*
*و أنا مالي !!!*






Molka Molkan قال:


> اى قرآن ؟؟


 

*مش انا قلت ان اللغة لي بتكلم بيها مش مفهومة عندكم !!!*

*مش لما حضرتك الاول تعرف يعني ايه قرآن !!!*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

*



			مش لما  حضرتك الاول تعرف يعني ايه قرآن !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا عارفين يا سيدي و المصاحف مرميه في البلد و اكتر منها مافيش دا غير استماع القران بالعافيه في المواصلات و التي في و الشارع و المحلات

لا عارفين 

*


> *اسال  من قال
> * *99%
> * *و أنا  مالي !!!*


*

من قال هم اغلبيه العلماء هل انت منهم يا تري

انا مش فاهمه يعني ايه الاسلوب دا بالظبط

انتا داخل حوار ثثنائي بهدف ايه

تحارب و تنتصر مثلا و لا ايه

داخ حامي اوي و لهجتك في منتهي التحدي و متحفز اوي اوي و فاكر الي قدامك جاهل

بالراحه يعني انتا داخل تجاهد ولا ايه النظام

بالراحه

الي قدامك مش عبيط ولا جاهل و لا بيتكلم من دماغه

قدر الي قدامك برضه انه عنده مخ و قرت  و بحثت  مش حضرتك بس 

و دي في الاخر و الاخر انترنت يعني محدش هيكتف حضرتك و يجبرك علي عقيده معينه فلا داعي للشده الغريبه دي و العصبيه و تحدي الاخر

اغلب ما يغلب علي لهجه حضرتك التحدي و العصبيه

بالراحه 


سلام*


----------



## Eva Maria (12 مارس 2010)

*



			ومن ضمن الجوانب ما انا اصر عليه
وهو عدم التطرق لما ليس له علاقة بموضوع المناظرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حسناً, لي حرية الرأي ان أعلق على تشديدك هذا !!!






			نزولا الى اعتبارك هذا
ما كان ذلك مني الا ردا على الخرق الذي كان من المحاور
ولو لم يصدر منه ما أوجب علي الرد ما كنت كتبته
فهل تحاكمون النتائج وتتركون الأسباب ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايا كان هذا الخرق
فلقد اعتذر الاخ اخريستوس أنيستي ,وهذا يدل على رقي اخلاقه وحسن نواياه
لكن ماذا انت ؟ 




			التعليقات تكون في خدمة الحوار الاصلي
سواء بذكر شواهد تعزز الحوار
او بذكر معلومة تفيد المتابعين
وليس باعطاء الآراء الشخصية !!
سلامة بصيرتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا موضوع للتعليقات يا خوليو 
ولي أن اعلق على ما أشاء
وشرطك هذا هو جزء من الحوار




			بل هو كذلك
لانكم تطلبون منا ما لم نقله نحن
وذلك هو الاسقاط بعينه
و تألكدين ذلك في قولك (أصل القرآن)
وكأننا نقول عن شيء اسمه أصل القرآن !!!
كل ده ومش اسقاط ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ذكي 
وعندما تناقش في موضوع " مصادر الكتاب المقدس " , اليس هذا بأسقاط ؟ 
وكأن للكتاب المقدس " مصادر " ؟ 


لقد أحتفظت لنفسي بانزعاجي من عنوان الحوار " مصادر الكتاب المقدس ", لكن بما انك منزعج من " أصل القرآن", فلي ان أسجل انزعاجي على مصطلح " مصادر الكتاب المقدس ".
فلا يحق لك عدم قبول أسقاط الاخرين لأسس دينك, كونك تسقط ما في المسيحية.






			وقد أجبتك على هذا الجزئية بذكر دليل قرآني صريح
لا يحتاج تأويلا
أعيده :
{بَلْ هُوَ آَيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ} [العنكبوت:49]

يا ريت اجد دليل صريح مثل هذا في ردكم عن الكتاب المقدس
والله ما رددته وما أرجعته !!
بس منين ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وكاننا لا نعرف ما بقرآنك ؟ 
سلملي على الصدور وعلى التواتر 
فلا مكان له في العلم الصحيح, ولا في التواصل المتين لمواد تاريخية او أخرى.
جد لي أي عالم معتمد ومحايد يعطي شرعية علمية ل"لتواتر "





			مهو ده لي انا بقوله بالضبط
لا يقارن كتاب تعزى عصمته للمخطوطات ونسقط نفس ذلك على كتاب يعزى عصمته للحفظ في الصدور !!

أخيرا فهمتم !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههه
بدأت أشك انك لا تفهم العربية قبل غيرك 
فما الذي فهمته من ردي هذا ؟ 

فما العلاقة بين ردك هذا وبين ردي : 
 لكن عند البحث العلمي علينا ان نتبين ما الموجود من مواد. هذا الامر قابل عند التعاطي مع المخطوطات, لكنه غير قابل عند التعاطي مع " الصدور" خاصتك ؟ 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سلامة نظرك مرة اخرى 




			ومين قارن القرآن بالحديث ؟؟؟

هو انا جبت حديث ولا جبت آية قرآنية ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدو انك لا تجيد العربية جيداً  
من أتى على ذكر الاحاديث الاسلامية يا خوليو ؟ 

انا ذكرت :
فأين لنا أن نقارن القرآن القديم بالحديث ؟ 

كان عليك أن تفهم من سياق الجملة ان المقصود بالحديث هو القرآن بين أيدينا اليوم

لكن للأسف ...

لربما هذا يعطينا فكرة ان طريقة فهمك للأمور بشكل عام, ولمعطيات الحوار بشكل خاص.





			عصمة ماذا ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أمتاكد من كونك تجيد العربية ؟ 




			اذن فانا اتحدث لغة أخرى ليست من ضمن الخمس لغات التي تجيدونها !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا واضح*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

> *و أنا  لم أقل أنني عالم أو متخصص نقد نصي *
> *ما انا  الا رافس للمناخس *
> *شخص  عادي جدا جدا*



برضه بتتريق علي كلمه يرفس مناخس

بتتريق علي كلام المسيح 

طب حتي لو مش مؤمن بيه احترمه شويه

و بعدين انت زعلان اوي اني قولت علي حضرتك شخص عادي اوي

خلاص ما تزعلش انتا اكبر عالم في الكون و احنا جهله اوي اوي اوي اوي و للاسف بندعي العلم

تقول ايه زمن بقي

سلام


----------



## kholio5 (12 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لا عارفين يا سيدي *


 
*متأكد ؟؟*
*طيب حنشوف حالا !!!*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و المصاحف مرميه في البلد و اكتر منها مافيش*


 
*شفت ازاي طلعت مش فاهم !!!*

*هو أنا بقول قرآن ولا بقول مصاحف ؟؟؟*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> * دا غير استماع القران بالعافيه في المواصلات و التي في و الشارع و المحلات*


 
*ايه رأيك *
*أنيانا نفسي تعمله ده كمان *
*وتحطوا اشرطة سمعية للكتاب المقدس في محلاتكم على الأقل !!!*

*وفيه كمان عندنا ناس بتبيع اشرطة في عربيات منجرورة*
*فنفسي ومنا عيني الاقي حد بيعمل كده برضه وبيبيع اشرطة سمعية للكتاب المقدس*

*خصوصا بعض الاسفار الروحية جدا جدا* 



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لا عارفين *


 
*للأسف طلعت مش عارف يعني ايه قرآن !!!*




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *من قال هم اغلبيه العلماء هل انت منهم يا تري*


 
*أغلبية العلماء دول *
*قالوا 90%*
*ولا قالوا 99 %*

*وفين راحت النسبة الباقية يا ترى ؟؟*




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *انا مش فاهمه يعني ايه الاسلوب دا بالظبط*
> 
> *انتا داخل حوار ثثنائي بهدف ايه*
> 
> ...


 

*اعذرني*
*لا اعلق على الشخصنة !!*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*



**ماريا** قال:


> *حسناً, لي حرية الرأي ان أعلق على تشديدك هذا !!!*


 
*وضحت ان تشديد هو من باب احترام خصوصيية الحوار في موضوع معين*
*وهو الكتاب المقدس*

*اذن فاحترام الحوار يوجب عدم التطرق لغير موضوع الحوار*

*وهذا ليس فقط من أوجه احترام الحوار*
*وانما هو من ملزماته* 





**ماريا** قال:


> *ايا كان هذا الخرق*
> *فلقد اعتذر الاخ اخريستوس أنيستي ,وهذا يدل على رقي اخلاقه وحسن نواياه*
> *لكن ماذا انت ؟ *




*ممكن تجيبيلي الاعتذار ده !!!*
*اقتبسيه من فضلك*
*رقي الأخلاق وحسن النوايا يقاس بعدم التسبب في المشاحنات*
*وليس اثارتها و الرجوع عنها !!!*

*وليس ان آتي لأستفز المحاور *
*وبعد ذلك أقول (مقصدتس) *

*بتفكروني في نكتة عندنا في المغرب *




**ماريا** قال:


> *هذا موضوع للتعليقات يا خوليو *
> *ولي أن اعلق على ما أشاء*
> *وشرطك هذا هو جزء من الحوار*




*كما نصحتيني نصحكتك أيضا *
*التعليق يكون هدفهه خدمة الحوار الأصلي*
*و ليس مناقشات شخصانية !!!*




**ماريا** قال:


> *لا ذكي *
> *وعندما تناقش في موضوع " مصادر الكتاب المقدس " , اليس هذا بأسقاط ؟ *
> *وكأن للكتاب المقدس " مصادر " ؟ *
> *لقد أحتفظت لنفسي بانزعاجي من عنوان الحوار " مصادر الكتاب المقدس ", لكن بما انك منزعج من " أصل القرآن", فلي ان أسجل انزعاجي على مصطلح " مصادر الكتاب المقدس ".*
> *فلا يحق لك عدم قبول أسقاط الاخرين لأسس دينك, كونك تسقط ما في المسيحية.*




*أليس المراجع المسيحية هي من تقول أن الكتاب المقدس له مصادر ؟؟*

*لا يهمني رأيك الشخصي *
*ما يهمني هو قول العلماء *

*والعلماء كثيرا ما تكلموا عن مسمى مصادر الكتاب المقدس *
*و التي من ضمنها *
*المخطوطات*
*الاقتباسات*
*التقليد *


*وبعدين انا كمان مش عاجبني عنوان المناظرة *
*و لم أختره *
*ولم أقترحه* 








**ماريا** قال:


> *وكاننا لا نعرف ما بقرآنك ؟ *
> *سلملي على الصدور وعلى التواتر *
> *فلا مكان له في العلم الصحيح, ولا في التواصل المتين لمواد تاريخية او أخرى.*
> *جد لي أي عالم معتمد ومحايد يعطي شرعية علمية ل"لتواتر "*




*ما يهم هو توفر القرينة *
*و قد أتيت بها *
*وهذا يكفيني *

*واتمنى أن اجد مثل ذلك* 




**ماريا** قال:


> *هههههه*
> *بدأت أشك انك لا تفهم العربية قبل غيرك *
> *فما الذي فهمته من ردي هذا ؟ *
> 
> ...




*دخله هو كما بينته*
*لا يمكن أن نسقط هذا القول في مقارنة بين كتاب يعتمد على مصادر مخطوطات وبرديات*
*و كتاب يعتمد على خفظ في الصدور* 

*فالاعتماد على هذا البحث العلمي يختلف بين هذا الكتاب وذاك !!!*

*يا رب توصل المرة دي*





**ماريا** قال:


> *يبدو انك لا تجيد العربية جيداً *
> *من أتى على ذكر الاحاديث الاسلامية يا خوليو ؟ *
> 
> *انا ذكرت :*
> ...




*اذن فصياغتك للجملة خاطئة *
*و الخطأ في الصيغة اوصل مفهوما آخر* 

*على العموم *
*انا آسف في الفهم الخطأ*
*لكن ذلك يعزى للخطأ في صيغة الجملة نفسها *

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> برضه بتتريق علي كلمه يرفس مناخس
> بتتريق علي كلام المسيح
> طب حتي لو مش مؤمن بيه احترمه شويه


 

*فين التريقة دي ؟؟*





+gospel of truth+ قال:


> و بعدين انت زعلان اوي اني قولت علي حضرتك شخص عادي اوي
> خلاص ما تزعلش انتا اكبر عالم في الكون  و احنا جهله اوي اوي اوي اوي و للاسف بندعي العلم


 

*فين قلت اني زعلان ؟؟؟*

*انا أكدت ده *
*وقلت اني عادي جدا جدا كمان* 




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> تقول ايه زمن بقي


 
*آه يا زمن*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 مارس 2010)

*اعتقد يا افندم خوليو الدليل وضع قدامك على انه 99.5 وليس 90 بالمائة او تعمل انك لم تراه ؟؟؟؟؟*
*العلماء لم يقولو 90 . بل هم متاكدين انها 99.5 بالمائة اما النص بالمائة اغلبها تافهة ولا قيم لها ولا تؤثر على المعنى النص*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

> *اعذرني*
> *لا  اعلق على الشخصنة !!*



صح تمام

معاك حق

و طريقه كلام حضرتك لا شخصنه فيها 

معلش..


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2010)

قبل ان ارد على هذا الكلام

والنبى ( موسى ) يا شيخ من الأكرم لك ان لا تعلق على كلامى والنبى يا شيخ انا باقى عليك ومش عايز اسبب لك إحراج 
والنبى لتكليك فى اللى انت فيه احسن وافيد لك !

نبدأ ...




> *الجامعة  3/4*
> *للبكاء  وقت وللضحك وقت.للنوح وقت وللرقص وقت.*



والنبى يا شيخ مش عيب عليك تكون مهندس مدنى ( حسب معلوماتي ) وتكون طول اليوم  بتتتنقل من مكان لمكان لمكان لمكان ومساحات وأمكان وماتشوفش كلامى !

شوف انا قلت اية 




> *أسف انا عايز اعلق على  هذا الكلام لأنه ليس مكانه هنا بل فى القسم الترفيهى !*



فين يا خوليو اتكلمت انا على الوقت يا خوليو ؟؟

لو عايز تهزر انا مستعد بس اللى يستحمل 
خليك على قد معلوماتك و بلاش تلعب مع الكبار عشان الغلطة بالفورة ( تعبير مصرى ابقى اسأل عليه ) ماتنساش يا عبد الله ( خوليو ) !


بص نصيحتى ليك انت : اعمل نفسك مش شايف كلامي عشان من سوء حسن حظك انى فايق اليومين دول فمتخلينيش افوق عليك انت !

لما تشوف اسم Molka Molkan  اعمل نفسك مش شايف اللى  مكتوب !





> *اسال  من قال *
> *99%*
> *و أنا  مالي !!!*



هو انت اللى سألت ولا هوّ ؟؟
هو الرد بتاعه قبل ردي ولا بعد ردي ؟؟ 
ولا انت نبى عشان تعرف اية اللى هو كان هايكتبه !

مش قلت لك بلاش تلعب مع الكبار ؟
( تبقى قول عليها بقى شخصنة وانا مش هارد عليها )




> *مش انا  قلت ان اللغة لي بتكلم بيها مش مفهومة عندكم !!!*


وهل كلامك ذو وزن لدى شخص مثلى ! ؟



> *مش لما  حضرتك الاول تعرف يعني ايه قرآن !!!*



امال انا بسألك عن اية ؟؟

يعنى مثلا قرآن مسيلمة ؟؟؟
وهل هو قرآن محمد فى القرن الأول ام هو القرآن الحالى ؟؟

ملحوظة : انا ضحكت على كلامك مع الفاضلة *ماريا *لكى لا افكر فى التعليق على كلامك !
اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد*
*



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2010)

يعنى مثلا اوريك مثال عملي 

انا ممكن ادخل القرآن والإسلام فى الحوار ولى في هذا حجة لا تستطيع ان تحرك قدامهما ساكنا وهى :

1. انك تكلمت فى الإسلام والقرآن على صفحات المناظرة دون ان يدخل احد الإسلام ولا القرآن  ومن هنا يمكننى ان ادخل الإسلام ايضا فى كل شئ فى صفحة التعليقات بسبب ان صفحة التعليقات هى للتعليق على ما يحدث فى المناظرة وانت ادخلت كلمة " اسلام " ، " قرآن " فى المناظرة فوجب علينا التعليق ! ( نصيحة لا تقل فى ردك القادم " انا بس كنت بنبه " نصيحة )

وتذكر 
ان منع السبب اقدر من منع النتيجة !!!!

2. انك ادخلت نص قرآنى فى صفحة التعليقات ، يعنى من حقي ان افعل ما شئت هنا فى الإسلام !


وتذكر 
ان منع السبب اقدر من منع النتيجة !!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2010)

وبلاش تدخل البروفايل عندى تانى هو انا علقت الا بجملتين بس !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

*طب لاصحاب العقول كدا

لو التواتر حجه لماذا لجئتوا للجمع و التدوين اذن

الستوا امه التواتر و مصدركم في القران هوا التواتر

ان كان كذلك لما دونتوا و لم تبقوا اربعه عشر قرنا عايشين علي الحفظ و التواتر

هتقولي عشان اغلب الحفاظ هيضيعوا

هقولك خلاص مستنكر علينا ندون في مخطوطات ولا نكتفي بالتواتر ليه بقي

لو انتوا امه تواتر اوي كدا بلاش مصاحف و شرايط قران لان الكتب و المخطوطات ليست حجه عليكم كما قولت

سلام
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

> فين التريقة دي ؟؟



و جمله رافس للمناخس دي مش تريقه برضه

علي جمله السيد المسيح صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس

مش كدا ولا ايه


----------



## My Rock (12 مارس 2010)

الأحبة، رجاءاً خففوا من لهجة مخاطبتكم لبعضكم.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

المشكله في لهجته هوا يا روك مش فيناااااااااااااا كفايه كل شويه اه يا زمن

ولا كلمه رافس للمناخس دي

عموما لتكن مشيئتك يا رب

سلام لكم


----------



## My Rock (12 مارس 2010)

أخلاقنا و طريقتنا في الكلام لا تعتمد على تصرفات الآخرين يا اخت تروث.
على أي حال، انا قدمت ردي، نبهوني لو تطرقت للإسلاميات


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2010)

> أخلاقنا و طريقتنا في الكلام لا تعتمد على تصرفات الآخرين يا اخت تروث


 
صح معاك حق اخي هقولك ايه انا بلوم نفسي ساعات علي العنف دا في الكلام بس نعمل ايه الدنيا اخاده للواحد و سراقه للواحد

الدنيا تلاهي

عموما اخي الكريم روك مستنيه المناظره علي الاخر لانه الموضوع دا انا بهتم بيه كتير اوي عشان نثبت للي بيحبونا انه الكتاب المقدس سليم علميا

و بلا شك المناظره هتكون اقوي كتير بسبب عدم التطرق لاي دين اخر 

اتمني ما اكونش ازعجتك اخي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## antonius (13 مارس 2010)

اخيراً...تمت معاودة الحوار....
متابع...وبالتوفيق لكلا المتحاورين...في التوصل الى الحق الاوحد ...حق رب المجد..تقدس اسمه...
خوليو...حكَّم عقلك...وافهم ما يقوله لك روك...ولا تكون ردودك لمجرد الرد...وانما اجعل هدفها الوصول للحق..


----------



## kholio5 (14 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> قبل ان ارد على هذا الكلام​
> 
> 
> والنبى ( موسى ) يا شيخ من الأكرم لك ان لا تعلق على كلامى والنبى يا شيخ انا باقى عليك ومش عايز اسبب لك إحراج ​
> والنبى لتكليك فى اللى انت فيه احسن وافيد لك !


 


*تصدق *
*حسمع كلامك المرة دي والله*
*حفاظا على الهدوء في صفحة التعليقات*​ 


+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *طب لاصحاب العقول كدا*
> 
> *لو التواتر حجه لماذا لجئتوا للجمع و التدوين اذن*
> 
> ...


 
*برضه ؟؟*
*مش قلنا بلاش اثارة نقاش في القرآن ؟؟؟*
*هو انا بكتب بالهندي يمكن !!!*​ 


+gospel of truth+ قال:


> و جمله رافس للمناخس دي مش تريقه برضه
> 
> علي جمله السيد المسيح صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس
> 
> مش كدا ولا ايه


 
*وضحلي التريقة لي انا قلتها باقتباسي للعبارة ؟؟*
*هل مجرد اقتباس لعبارة اصبح تريقة ؟؟*​ 


+gospel of truth+ قال:


> المشكله في لهجته هوا يا روك مش فيناااااااااااااا كفايه كل شويه اه يا زمن



*هو مين اول واحد قال العبارة دي ؟؟*


***
حُرر بواسطة My Rock
بسبب السخرية
***​


----------



## kholio5 (14 مارس 2010)

my rock قال:


> على أي حال، انا قدمت ردي، نبهوني لو تطرقت للإسلاميات


 
*لم أجد في مداخلتك ما يشير الى متابعتك للرد*
*أم انتظار لتعليق مني ؟؟*

*فهل انتظر استكمالك أم أعلق على مداخلتك*


----------



## kholio5 (14 مارس 2010)

antonius قال:


> خوليو...حكَّم عقلك...وافهم ما يقوله لك روك...ولا تكون ردودك لمجرد الرد...وانما اجعل هدفها الوصول للحق..


 

*أقسم بالله*
*وأشهده علي*

*ان وجدت حقا في اي امر لاعلنه على الملأ*

*الوصول الى الحق يقتضي تتبع الحقائق المعلنة من كلمة الرب نفسها *
*وليس من خلال استنباطات بشرية و استنتاجات *
*وكذلك تحول في المواقف من فترة لأخرى *

*لان رأي الشخص متغير زمنيا*
*لكن اعلان الرب ثابت و لا يسقط على المواقف المتغيرة !!!*


----------



## kholio5 (14 مارس 2010)

*كتاب الخلاص في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*44- إيمان الكنيسة*



لتكن اجابتكم من ايمان الكنيسه ان سيلتم سوالا عقيديا فلا تجيبوا مطلقا معتمدين علي فكركم الخاص او فهمكم الخاص​


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *لم أجد في مداخلتك ما يشير الى متابعتك للرد*
> *أم انتظار لتعليق مني ؟؟*
> 
> *فهل انتظر استكمالك أم أعلق على مداخلتك*


 
أكملت مداخلتي و من حقك الرد.. لا يحتاج الامر لعلم الذرة...


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> لتكن اجابتكم *من ايمان الكنيسه* ان سيلتم *سوالا عقيديا* فلا تجيبوا مطلقا معتمدين علي فكركم الخاص او فهمكم الخاص​



مش قادر احوش نفسي عن التعليق ! اعذرني !



من ايمان الكنيسة ، موافق ؟؟
سؤالا عقيديا ، هل هو كذلك ؟



> لتكن اجابتكم من إيمان الكنيسة:
> 
> إن سئلتم سؤالاً  عقيدياً، فلا تجيبوا مطلقاً معتمدين على فكركم الخاص أو فهمكم الخاص. فقد قال      الكتاب (على فهمك لا  تعتمد) (أم 3: 5).
> أنت ابن الكنيسة  القبطية الأرثوذكسية، جاوب إذن بإيمان الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية. إيمانها  كما يظهر فى كتبها الكنسية المعترف بها، وكما يظهر في أقوال آبائها، وفى  قوانينها وتقاليدها.
> وسأنتظر الآن إلى  كتابين هامين من كتب  الكنيسة هما الخولاجى  المقدس والأجبية، وأرى ماذا  يعلماننا في موضوعنا هذا..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2010)

> *و ارجو  تقبل اعتذاري عن هذا التأخير الغير مقصود بسبب ظروف عملية مفاجئة*



ايوة خمسة وخميسة ههههههههههههههه

شغال يونيفيرسال هههههههههه

مُرتَبك كام ؟ ههههههههه

انت تأخد فلوس واحنا قاعدين هناااااااا ...... بناخد علم


----------



## حمورابي (25 مارس 2010)

تحية
الزميل خوليوا . 
ما هو تعريفُك للرب . ومن هو . ! 
وألأله . من هو . !


----------



## kholio5 (27 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ايوة خمسة وخميسة ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شغال يونيفيرسال هههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
*شفت بقى *
*بلاش حسد يا عم*  :smil8:
*ههههههه*


----------



## kholio5 (27 مارس 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> تحية
> الزميل خوليوا .
> ما هو تعريفُك للرب . ومن هو . !
> وألأله . من هو . !


 
*الاله قادر على ان يعرف على نفسه *
*لا يحق لفكر بشري ان يفرض تعريفه الخاص على ما ليس ملموس ومن الغبيات *
*بل يأخذ الانسان بتعريف الاله عن نفسه بنفسه *


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

> *شكرا  لتفهمك*
> *سيكون  الرد جاهزا يوم الاثنين ان شاء الله تعالى ان لم يحصل طارئ*


عزيزى خد وقتك كامل 
المدير قال لك حضر الرد كما تشاء لا تضغط نفسك بعامل الوقت
اقضى مصالحك ومن ثم جهز الرد براحتك

دام الله معك


----------



## صوت الرب (27 مارس 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *شكرا لتفهمك*
> *سيكون الرد جاهزا يوم الاثنين ان شاء الله تعالى ان لم يحصل طارئ*


يوم الإثنين من أي شهر بالظبط


----------



## حمورابي (27 مارس 2010)

*تحية
الزميل خوليوا 
حضرتك لم تتفضل وتسرد ما هو ومن هو الرب . ! 
نعم الإله هو القادر على أن يــُعرف الناس بنفسه ِ
بأعماله ِ . . 
مرة أخرى . 
من هو الرب *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 مارس 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *كتاب الخلاص في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
> 
> *44- إيمان الكنيسة*
> 
> ...





*ما المشكلة بكلام البابا شنودة هنا ؟؟ انا مش شايف اي شي غلط*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد

يجب مراعاة الاتى فى ردك :

1- ترجمة الجزء المقصود فى المراجع الغير عربية حتى تكون كل كلمة واضحة للمتابعين 

2-الحرص فى وضع الصور لانه يفقد بعضها ، وتوجد صور لا تشتغل فى ردك 
من الممكن تكتب ما تريد من الكتاب او الرابط مع التوثيق


----------



## صوت الرب (9 أبريل 2010)

*تم تسجيل هذه المحاورة في كتاب جينس للأرقام القياسية
حيث أصبحت هذه المحاورة تحتل المرتبة الأولى في أطول
محاورة في العالم و قد تسلم كل من المحاورين
شهادة بذلك 
فألف مبرووووووووووووووك
ملاحظة :-
تقبل التهاني في القسم التالي :-*


----------



## antonius (9 أبريل 2010)

خوليو..للمرة الثانية..حاول ان تفهم ما يقوله لك الرجل...
فعلا شر بلية مضحكة عندما يأتي علينا كافر يملي علينا ما يجب ان يكون اعتقادنا..وان قلنا له الحق ابى ان يسمع...لانه يعلم ان حججه تبطُل لو سمع!
هدى الله الجميع


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2010)

انا فعلت بدأت امل من هذا الحوار، لان الزميل يفتقر لابسط اساسيات الخوض في هذا المجال.
نصف ردوده تدور حول الوحي و نحن نتكلم عن العصمة.

بسطت الرد لاقصى درجة ممكنة و لم ادخل في اقتباسات حتى يُركز في الموضوع، فلم ارى سوى شخصنة و هجوم شخصي على طريقتي في توضيح الامور له!

صدقوني انا في موقف اشرح و ليس ادافع، لان العرض وحده كافي ان يدحض اي اعتراض.


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أبريل 2010)

*الصراحة الحوار وصل لحالة من الملل والتكرار واعادة نفس الكلام وكأن مفيش غير الكلام دا وملوش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا *


----------



## esambraveheart (9 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> انا فعلت بدأت امل من هذا الحوار،.


*هكذا هي عادتهم دائما ..التمطيط الغير مبرر في الحوار ليس لشئ سوى لعمل البروباجاندا المطلوبه للمحاور المسلم و حتي لا يظهر بمظهر المفلس امام اخوانه في منتدياتهم .*

*اتعجب كيف حتي الان تقبلون محاورة شخص مزور و مفلس مثل هذا الخوليو و تضيعون معه الوقت و المجهود *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2010)

هو الاخ فينه مش بيحاور و لا بيكمل دي محاوره من قبل ما اسجل في المنتدي و ما رسيت علي شئ ههههههههههه


----------



## esambraveheart (9 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الصراحة الحوار وصل لحالة من الملل والتكرار واعادة نفس الكلام وكأن مفيش غير الكلام دا وملوش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا *



*لان غرض المسلمين كهذا الخوليو من اي حوار ليس ابدا الاقناع او الاقتناع ..بل عمل البروباجاندا الاسلاميه المطلوبه و الدعايه الكاذبه للاسلام ليثبتوا بها ايمان اخوتهم المسلمين الذي بداء يهتز بعنف من شدة الضربات و كثرة علامات الاستفهام في عقيدة المسلم و التي لا تجد جوابا شافيا لصدر المسلم حتي الان حتي من اكبر المشايخ و اكثر المفسرين علما .​*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 أبريل 2010)

*إبحثوا ... يوجد لدينا مفقود
( ذهب ولم يعد )
الرجاء على من يعثر على خوليو حيا أو ميتا
أو من يعثر على جزء منه
الإتصال على الرقم التالي :- *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> *إبحثوا ... يوجد لدينا مفقود*
> *( ذهب ولم يعد )*
> *الرجاء على من يعثر على خوليو حيا أو ميتا*
> *أو من يعثر على جزء منه*
> *الإتصال على الرقم التالي :- *


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه خرج  و لم يعد

اين خوليو لاكمال الحوار

اين انت يا من استهزئت بنا و بربنا كثيرا

اكمل انا الحوار و لا ايه النظام ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

11-03-2009, 10:59 PM 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1662074&postcount=1

كتبت اول مشاركه في ذلك الموضوع بايدي الاخ المبارك روك السنه الي فاتت 2009 في مارس

يعني الحوار الثنائي دا مشتعلق بقاله سنه مش بيخلص ابدا

من ماااااااااارس 2009 الي ابريل 2010 سنه و شهر يا عالم

دا لو الظروف عمليه جراحيه كان خلص الحوار

سنه 

سنه و تقولوا اعذار

هذا تهرب و ليست اعذار

يالا الرب يهدي

سلام


----------



## kholio5 (12 أبريل 2010)

*سلاما*


*كنت اتمنى ان أجد تعليقات تخدم الحوار او تضيف توضيحات او تبين أمورا *

*لكني أطمع في ان اجد المستحيل !!!*

*نفسي أقرأ تعليق يكون فيه فائدة للمتابعين ولو مرة واحدة قبل ما اموت *​


صوت الرب قال:


> *تم تسجيل هذه المحاورة في كتاب جينس للأرقام القياسية*
> *حيث أصبحت هذه المحاورة تحتل المرتبة الأولى في أطول*
> *محاورة في العالم و قد تسلم كل من المحاورين*
> *شهادة بذلك *
> ...


 

*طيب الحمد لله انه مفيهاش انسحاب لأي محاور*
*و المحاور المسلم يستمر في الحوار رغم كل الظروف ورغم كل التأخير لكن دائما يتابع و يتمنى انهاء الحوار الى آخره*

*والمشكلة ان المحاور المسلم مبيملش *



antonius قال:


> خوليو..للمرة الثانية..حاول ان تفهم ما يقوله لك الرجل...
> فعلا شر بلية مضحكة عندما يأتي علينا كافر يملي علينا ما يجب ان يكون اعتقادنا..وان قلنا له الحق ابى ان يسمع...لانه يعلم ان حججه تبطُل لو سمع!
> هدى الله الجميع


 
*معلش اعذرني*
*أنا افهم من خلال الاستشهادات *
*وليس من خلال مجرد تسطير كلام دون ما يعززه *

*من الكافر المقصود بكلامك ؟؟*

*الكتب و الاستشهادات الموضوعة في مشاركاتي هي استشهادات شخص كافر ؟؟*
*أول مرة أعرف ده صراحة !!!*

*ومن الذي حجته تبطل ؟؟*

*العلماء و الشخصيات الذين تم الاستئهاد بكتبهم حجتهم باطلة ؟؟*

*طب تيجي ازاي دي ؟؟*

*اوكي ماشي انا معاك مش مشكلة ولا حاجة *

*ممكن بس توريني كيف تم ابطال تلك الحجج ؟؟*
*ها مستني اهه*



My Rock قال:


> انا فعلت بدأت امل من هذا الحوار، لان الزميل يفتقر لابسط اساسيات الخوض في هذا المجال.
> نصف ردوده تدور حول الوحي و نحن نتكلم عن العصمة.
> 
> بسطت الرد لاقصى درجة ممكنة و لم ادخل في اقتباسات حتى يُركز في الموضوع، فلم ارى سوى شخصنة و هجوم شخصي على طريقتي في توضيح الامور له!
> ...


 
*ايه الاساسيات المفتقدة ؟؟*

*وهل الاساسيات تكون من خلال تسطير مشاركة لا تحتوي على اي شاهد ؟؟*

*وكيف يسمى ذلك ردا مع مراعات أنه لا يحتوي على اي شاهد يعززه ؟؟*

*الشرح يقبل من خلال ما يعززه *
*وليس الامر بتسطير مشاركات وفقط*

*واحد طلبه بسيط جدا وليس فيه تعقيد*

*حطولي شاهد تاخذون منه انه ما قمت بعرض يعتبر خاطئ و يتم تصحيحه بشاهد يبطله و يبين الصحيح ؟؟*

*هل الطلب ده فيه عيب ؟؟؟*

*اصبح طلب الاستدلالات امرا غير طبيعي في اليومين دول !!*



شمس الحق قال:


> *الصراحة الحوار وصل لحالة من الملل والتكرار واعادة نفس الكلام وكأن مفيش غير الكلام دا وملوش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا *


 

*هو ايه موضوع الحوار لو ممكن تقولنا ؟؟*

*انا بنفسي مبقتش عارف موضوع الحوار عن ايه *

*انا دخلت عشان احاور في مقارنة الكتاب المقدس بالمخطوطات *

*طلع علينا عنوان اسمه مصادر الكتاب المقدس*

*جيه محاور يقولي متحاورش في عصمة الكتاب المقدس و طلب مني ان نبدأ بنقاط توضيح مفهوم الوحي و التحريف *

*و جيه محاور ثاني يقولي لا انت لازم تحاور في عصمة الكتاب المقدس وملكش دعوة بالوحي !!*

*طيب هو فين موضوع الحوار اصلا عشان انا كده تهت*




esambraveheart قال:


> *هكذا هي عادتهم دائما ..التمطيط الغير مبرر في الحوار ليس لشئ سوى لعمل البروباجاندا المطلوبه للمحاور المسلم و حتي لا يظهر بمظهر المفلس امام اخوانه في منتدياتهم .*​
> 
> 
> *اتعجب كيف حتي الان تقبلون محاورة شخص مزور و مفلس مثل هذا الخوليو و تضيعون معه الوقت و المجهود *​





*حمدا لله علا سلامتك الاول *
*انت رجعت امتى ؟؟*

*ليك عين تدخل صفحة فيها خولوي ؟؟*
*افكرك ؟؟*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47171


*راجع الموضوع المدرج وشوف مين المفلس ومين المزور*

*ملحوضة :*
*اشكر الادارة لسماحها بهذه التجاوزات الواضحة *




esambraveheart قال:


> * من شدة الضربات و كثرة علامات الاستفهام في عقيدة المسلم و التي لا تجد جوابا شافيا لصدر المسلم حتي الان حتي من اكبر المشايخ و اكثر المفسرين علما .​*


 
*يا راجل ؟؟*

*انا كده اقتنعت بكلامك على فكرة !!!*

*هو انت اتعلمت الفرق بين (خُمْرَة) و بين (خَمْرَة) ؟؟*

*


صوت الرب قال:



إبحثوا ... يوجد لدينا مفقود
( ذهب ولم يعد )
الرجاء على من يعثر على خوليو حيا أو ميتا
أو من يعثر على جزء منه
الإتصال على الرقم التالي :- 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

شكرا على قلقك علي 
لما شاطر كده في البحث عن التائهين 
ممكن مساعدة منك لو سمحت في الموقف ده :

إنجيل لوقا
2: 40 و كان الصبي ينمو و يتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة و كانت نعمة الله عليه 41 و كان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح 42 و لما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة صعدوا الى اورشليم كعادة العيد 43 و بعدما اكملوا الايام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في اورشليم و يوسف و امه لم يعلما 44 و اذ ظناه بين الرفقة ذهبا مسيرة يوم و كانا يطلبانه بين الاقرباء و المعارف 45 و لما لم يجداه رجعا الى اورشليم يطلبانه 46 و بعد ثلاثة ايام وجداه في الهيكل جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم و يسالهم 47 و كل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه و اجوبته 48 فلما ابصراه اندهشا و قالت له امه يا بني لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا هوذا ابوك و انا كنا نطلبك معذبين 49 فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلبانني الم تعلما انه ينبغي ان اكون فيما لابي 50 فلم يفهما الكلام الذي قاله لهما 


وحتى لا يقال أن خوليو يستهزء و قليل الادب 
فاني آتي لكم بما قاله القديس أثاناسيوس الرسولي :
http://copticwave.com/bible/biblenew46.htm




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:



			اين انت يا من استهزئت بنا و بربنا كثيرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امتى حصل ده ؟؟
حاشا ان أكون من المستهزئين 
ما اكتب كلمة واحدة الا ولها شاهد وقرينة من كتبكم 
فهل يعد ذلك استهزاءا ؟؟

وحتى لو حصل يعني فرضا 
فاني اذكركم بالكتاب المقدس :

لا تقاوموا الشر" (مت 5: 39). 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...9-La-Tokawemo-Al-Shar_Do-Not-Resist-Evil.html



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:



			11-03-2009, 10:59 PM 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1662074&postcount=1

كتبت اول مشاركه في ذلك الموضوع بايدي الاخ المبارك روك السنه الي فاتت 2009 في مارس

يعني الحوار الثنائي دا مشتعلق بقاله سنه مش بيخلص ابدا

من ماااااااااارس 2009 الي ابريل 2010 سنه و شهر يا عالم

دا لو الظروف عمليه جراحيه كان خلص الحوار

سنه 

سنه و تقولوا اعذار

هذا تهرب و ليست اعذار

يالا الرب يهدي

سلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لما حضرتك متابعة كده
فياريت تراجع موضوع الاتفاق الذي تم بيني و بين الزميل أخريستوس 
حيث اتفقنا انه لسنا ملزمين باي مدة محددة 
و قد شرحت له ذلك قبل بدأ الحوار 
وهو تقبله و تفهمه 
اذن ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة الموضوع الذي تم في الاتفاق قبل بدا الحوار اصلا 
يعني انا من الاول قلت اني مش حكون ملتزم باي مدة محددة 
فقط علي احترام الوقت المسموح به في قوانين الحوارات 
وان حصل طارئ فاني اخبر به 

فهل انا تجاوزت المدة المسموح بها في الحوارات ؟؟

ويا ترى الكلام ده كان فين في ضل غياب المحاور الأول ؟؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أبريل 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا على قلقك علي
> لما شاطر كده في البحث عن التائهين
> ...



كالعادة !!! لا أعرف كيف تفهم الامور 
تحتاج مساعدة في آية بالظبط ؟
حاطط نص مقدس من إنجيل لوقا و بدك مساعدة في ايه ؟ ما العيب في النص ؟
ما الذي سنعتبره قلة أدب و إستهزاء ؟
لأنك كتبت نص مقدس حنعتبرك قليل أدب و بتستهزء ؟ !!!!!
يا خوفي تكون بتفسر النص بالطريقة الإسلامية 
التي تجعل من كل شيء طاهر نجس !!!
لا و كمان كاتب في الموضوع 
" و حتى لا يقال أن خوليو يستهزء و قليل أدب "
انت معتبر نفسك إله بتتكلم عن نفسك بصيغة الغيب .... 
ما هذا الغرور ؟!!
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*



ممكن مساعدة منك لو سمحت في الموقف ده :

إنجيل لوقا
2: 40 و كان الصبي ينمو و يتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة و كانت نعمة الله عليه 41 و كان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح 42 و لما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة صعدوا الى اورشليم كعادة العيد 43 و بعدما اكملوا الايام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في اورشليم و يوسف و امه لم يعلما 44 و اذ ظناه بين الرفقة ذهبا مسيرة يوم و كانا يطلبانه بين الاقرباء و المعارف 45 و لما لم يجداه رجعا الى اورشليم يطلبانه 46 و بعد ثلاثة ايام وجداه في الهيكل جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم و يسالهم 47 و كل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه و اجوبته 48 فلما ابصراه اندهشا و قالت له امه يا بني لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا هوذا ابوك و انا كنا نطلبك معذبين 49 فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلبانني الم تعلما انه ينبغي ان اكون فيما لابي 50 فلم يفهما الكلام الذي قاله لهما 


وحتى لا يقال أن خوليو يستهزء و قليل الادب 
فاني آتي لكم بما قاله القديس أثاناسيوس الرسولي :
http://copticwave.com/bible/biblenew46.htm

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اه ايه علاقه انجيل لوقا و هذا المقطع

و كلام اثناسيوس الرسولي بالي بقوله

قصدك تقول انها نصوص مضحكه و لا نصوص تنطبق علي حالتك

مش فاهمه

سلام*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أبريل 2010)

> *كنت  اتمنى ان أجد تعليقات تخدم الحوار او تضيف توضيحات او تبين أمورا *



أى حوار تقصد ؟؟
وأى توضيحات ولأى شيء ؟
وأين تبين ولماذا ؟




> *لكني  أطمع في ان اجد المستحيل !!!*



بالفعل فلا يوجد حوار من الأساس كى نفعل لك ما طلبت
إذا اردت ان تطاع فأمر بالمستطاع

فأين هو المستطاع ؟



> *نفسي  أقرأ تعليق يكون فيه فائدة للمتابعين ولو مرة واحدة قبل ما اموت *



ما تخافش هاتقرأ كتير

بس ازاى الفائدة للمتابعين وليس لك ؟



> *طيب  الحمد لله انه مفيهاش انسحاب لأي محاور*


انسحاب ؟
مين جاب سيرة الإنسحاب ؟



> *و  المحاور المسلم يستمر في الحوار رغم كل الظروف ورغم كل التأخير لكن دائما  يتابع و يتمنى انهاء الحوار الى آخره*



يا راااااااجل بقى جاى فى محاورة زى دى وبعد كل اللتغيبات دى تقول الحاور المسلم يستمر فى الحوار ؟ 
انا خايف تكون بتحاور واحد تانى مش فى المنتدى !!!
اتريد انهاء الحوار ؟

مش انت بتقول انك نفسك في مرة واحد مسيحي تنهي معاه حوار للأخر ؟



> *والمشكلة ان المحاور المسلم مبيملش *



مابيملش من اية ؟ من غيابه هو ؟؟
هاهاهاهاها
عجبي 
بقى تغيب انت وتقول انك ما بتملش ؟؟
يعنى مش بتمل من الغياب ؟

هاهاهاها



> *الكتب و  الاستشهادات الموضوعة في مشاركاتي هي استشهادات شخص كافر ؟؟*



لسه برضوا مش عارف الفرق بين الوحي و الحفظ ؟



> * لما شاطر كده في البحث عن التائهين *



لا هو مش شاطر هو بس عايز الناس تدور عليك



> *ممكن  مساعدة منك لو سمحت في الموقف ده :*



يقدم مساعدة فى موقف تم من 2000 عام تقريباً !!!

أصبحت غريبا يا خوليو !!!!



> * حاشا ان أكون من المستهزئين *



يعجبني انا اللى واثق من نفسه أوى !
انت مش فاكر ان ليك مشاركة محذوفة فى الحوار !! نسيت برضو ؟




> *وحتى  لو حصل يعني فرضا
> فاني اذكركم بالكتاب المقدس :
> 
> لا تقاوموا الشر" (مت 5: 39).
> http://st-takla.org/full-free-coptic...sist-evil.html*




ومن الذي قاوم الشر !!! ؟؟

نحن نقاوم الشرير 

و الحقل هو العالم و الزرع الجيد هو بنو الملكوت و الزوان هو* بنو *الشرير 
(مت  13 :  38)

فاخضعوا لله قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم 
(يع  4 :  7)

فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير عرفت اني انسان صارم اخذ ما لم اضع و احصد ما لم ازرع 
(لو  19 :  22)

اكتب اليكم ايها الاباء لانكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء اكتب اليكم ايها الاحداث لانكم قد غلبتم الشرير اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانكم قد عرفتم الاب 
(1يو  2 :  13)


​


----------



## حمورابي (12 أبريل 2010)

*تحية 
عزيزي خوليوا . 
لم تمر على تعليقي ولو لا أريد الضغط على حضرتك لأنهُ هنالك تعليقات كثيرة . 
ولكن أتمنى التركيز معي . قليلاً . 
من هو رب . هل هو الله . ام ليس الله . 
فقط أجابة نعم أو لا . *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

حوار بقاله سنه من مارس 2009 مع شخص مفلس تماما

ملزمين نكمله و نضيع وقتنا معاك ليه

انت بتحجج بشغلك

ايه سنه كامله معندكش فيها حتي خميس و جمعه ساعتين في اليوم

سنه كامله الم تقرا و تطلع

و بعدين انت عمال تلزق ايات من الانجيل غريبه اوي مش في معانها ايه علاقه انجيل لوقا ولا اثناسيوس الرسولي بكلامنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أبريل 2010)

عوووووووووووووو
لقيت خوليو فى الصفحة قلت اخش اكتب تعليق قبله


----------



## kholio5 (12 أبريل 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> كالعادة !!! لا أعرف كيف تفهم الامور
> تحتاج مساعدة في آية بالظبط ؟




*مش حضرتك بتساعد في البحث عن مفقودين ؟؟*
*ومستغرب ان انسان عادي زيي متغيب ومفقود ؟؟*

*طب انا اعطيتك موقف على الرب حينما كان مفقود ويبحثون عليه*

*ممكن تساعد وتشوف كان فين في مدة غيابه ؟؟*

*هي دي المساعدة المطلوبة *

*بس يا ترى الرسالة حتوصل ؟؟*




صوت الرب قال:


> حاطط نص مقدس من إنجيل لوقا و بدك مساعدة في ايه ؟ ما العيب في النص ؟
> ما الذي سنعتبره قلة أدب و إستهزاء ؟
> لأنك كتبت نص مقدس حنعتبرك قليل أدب و بتستهزء ؟ !!!!!


 
*طيب الحمد لله *
*لاني لم اعد اعرف معيار الحكم عندكم عن الاستهزاء من عدمه*



صوت الرب قال:


> يا خوفي تكون بتفسر النص بالطريقة الإسلامية




*لا متقلقش*
*انا اكلمت من خلال قول القديس أثاناسيوس الرسولي *
*الا اذا كان هو الآخر مسلم ومكونتش عارف !!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> لا و كمان كاتب في الموضوع
> " و حتى لا يقال أن خوليو يستهزء و قليل أدب "
> انت معتبر نفسك إله بتتكلم عن نفسك بصيغة الغيب ....
> ما هذا الغرور ؟!!




*انت بس حضرتك ركز في لي مكتوب *
*حتلاقي كلمة فيها :*

*و حتى لا يقال أن خوليو يستهزء و قليل أدب*


*شفت (يقال ) دي ؟؟ *
*كلمة سحرية مبتخليس الكلام بصيغة الغيب *

*ألا صحيح *
*هو ايه صيغة الغيب دي ؟؟*




molka molkan قال:


> أى حوار تقصد ؟؟
> وأى توضيحات ولأى شيء ؟
> وأين تبين ولماذا ؟




*صدقني انا زيك *
*بسال زيك تمام*

*واحد قالي اني مكلمش في عصمة الكتاب المقدس*
*والثاني قالي لا انا لازم اكلم في عصمة الكتاب المقدس*

*فصدقني انا بسال زيك تمام *

*هو ايه موضوع الحوار ؟؟*
​


molka molkan قال:


> مابيملش من اية ؟ من غيابه هو ؟؟
> هاهاهاهاها
> عجبي
> بقى تغيب انت وتقول انك ما بتملش ؟؟
> يعنى مش بتمل من الغياب ؟​​




*لا *
*هو عشان الناس ابتدت تشوف بعين واحدة مش اكتر *
*وده مش ذنبي يعني*

*لان الواح لو شاف بالعين التانية *
*كان شاف انه يوم ما تغيب المحاور المسيحي*
*المحاور المسلم مكتبش اي كلم *
*و لم اقل في لحظة انني مللت *

*ابقى بس افتح العين الثانية* 
​


molka molkan قال:


> لسه برضوا مش عارف الفرق بين الوحي و الحفظ ؟


 
*حفظ ايه ؟؟*

*حفظ الوحي صح ولا غلط ؟؟*

*والوحي ايه ؟؟*

*الوحي حرفي صح ولا غلط ؟؟*

*يبقى حفظ ايه ؟؟*

*يبقى حفظ الرسالة برافو !!!!!!!!!!*

*ازاي محدش يسأل ازاي !!!!* 



molka molkan قال:


> لا هو مش شاطر هو بس عايز الناس تدور عليك
> 
> يقدم مساعدة فى موقف تم من 2000 عام تقريباً !!!
> 
> أصبحت غريبا يا خوليو !!!!


 
*اعتبرها من النقد النصي الذي ذهر بعد الفين سنة برضه !!!*

*مش النقد النصي برضه جيه بعد الفين شنة عشان تساعد في العثور عن النصوص المفقودة ؟؟؟*

*ولا هم كمان ناس غريبة ؟؟*

*هو لي بيدور وبيفتش و بيبحث رجع انسان غريب اليومين دوول ؟؟*



molka molkan قال:


> يعجبني انا اللى واثق من نفسه أوى !
> انت مش فاكر ان ليك مشاركة محذوفة فى الحوار !! نسيت برضو ؟


 
*طب الحمد لله انك بتقول كده*
*عشان واحد قالي ان محدش حذفلك كلمة !!!*

*بس يعني ايه وجود مشاركات محذوفة ؟؟*

*ده دليل على ايه يعني ؟؟*




molka molkan قال:


> ومن الذي قاوم الشر !!! ؟؟
> 
> نحن نقاوم الشرير
> 
> ...


 
*تستحق التصفيق صراحة على هذه المراوغة*
​*على فكرة *

*انت دخلت الرابط لي انا حطيته ؟؟*

*ادخله يمكن يبقالك وقت تدخل لتغيير هذه المشاركة !!!*​


حمورابي قال:


> *تحية *
> *عزيزي خوليوا . *
> *لم تمر على تعليقي ولو لا أريد الضغط على حضرتك لأنهُ هنالك تعليقات كثيرة . *
> *ولكن أتمنى التركيز معي . قليلاً . *
> ...


 
*اعذرني عزيزي *

*لقد أجبتك باجابة مختصرة لكن فيها ما يغني *

*قلت لك اني التزم بتعريف الاله عن نفسه بنفسه*

*ما قاله الاله عن نفسه آخذ به*
*و ما لم يقله على نفسه لا اسمح لنفسي بالاستنتاج فيه *

*الاجابة دي فيها شيء غلط ؟؟*

*الرب ليس دائما هو الله*
*فاللفظ له مدلولات أخرى حسب موقعه و استعماله*

*لكن الله هو الرب*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> حوار بقاله سنه من مارس 2009 مع شخص مفلس تماما


 
*أصبح الشخص الذي يحضر استدلالات و شواهد وصور من مراجع وكتب اصبح مفلسا*
*يا زمن العجايب والغرايب !!!*

*طب مفلس على اساس ايه نفسي اعرف ؟؟*

*يعني مفلس عشان مجبتش استدلالات ؟؟*
*ولا مفلس عشان مذكرتش مراجع ؟؟*

*مفلس عشان اي اساس ؟؟*

*متشكر ليك على المحبة التي تصدر منك* 




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ملزمين نكمله و نضيع وقتنا معاك ليه


 
*الوقت الذي نمضيه في الارشاد و التبشير بكلمة الله اصبح وقتا ضائعا ؟؟*

*اينك يا سيدي المسيح ليتك كنت معنا لتقرأ هذا الكلام *

*اصبح الناس يملون بالتبشير بكلمتك !!!*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> انت بتحجج بشغلك


 
*طلبت منك أن تراجع صفحة الاتفاق مع الزميل اخريستوس*
*قد اخبرته بذلك قبل بدا الحوار *

*يعني لست اتحجج به*
*بل هو ما تم قبوله قبل بدا الحوار اساسا *

*ليه عمالين تحذفوا كلام كده من غير مراعاة ؟؟*




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> و بعدين انت عمال تلزق ايات من الانجيل غريبه اوي مش في معانها ايه علاقه انجيل لوقا ولا اثناسيوس الرسولي بكلامنا


 
*أول مرة أعرف ان الاناجيل تم تقسيمها الى آيات ؟؟*

*بتاخذوا ليه اسماء اسلامية يا ترى ؟؟*

*اشمعنى دي يعني مرفضتوهاش زي مبترفضوا التسميات الاسلامية الاخرى ؟؟*


----------



## حمورابي (12 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
العزيز خوليوا 
لست مُجبراً على الردّ على كـُلْ ألأحبة هنا . ما تراهُ حضرتُك مفيد للحوار عليق عليه ِ وما لاتراهُ مناسباً لاتـُعلق 
عليه . 
على العموم . *




> الرب ليس دائما هو الله
> فاللفظ له مدلولات أخرى حسب موقعه و استعماله
> لكن الله هو الرب



*كلام ْ جميل ْ . 
الرب ليس دائماً الله وفعلاً ليس دائما ً الله . ونعم حسب موقعه ِ وأستعماله ِ 
ونهاية أجمل من حضرتك الله هو الرب . أي المسؤول والمسؤول لهُ معاني حسب الموقع الذي جاء فيه 
أذا الرب هو الله والله هو الرب . 
ونعم يوجد أستعمال كثير لمعنى رب وكما تفضلت حضرتك حسب أستعمال الكلمة و كما جاءت في الجـُملة 
ولكن من هو رب كل رب 
وملك كل ملك 
وبعد ألأجابة أتمنى أن نستمر بعدها الى مـُصطلح الرب والله . 
وشكراً *


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2010)

الاخ kholio5
هل نفهم من كلامك انك الان ترفض موضوع الحوار؟ 
هل تريد ان تُكمل ام لا؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*



أول مرة أعرف ان الاناجيل تم تقسيمها الى آيات ؟؟

بتاخذوا ليه اسماء اسلامية يا ترى ؟؟

اشمعنى دي يعني مرفضتوهاش زي مبترفضوا التسميات الاسلامية الاخرى ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ارحمنا يا رب

مانتوا واخدين مننا مصطلحات بالكوم ما قولناش حاجه و الكلمه مش اسلاميه بس




			الوقت الذي نمضيه في الارشاد و التبشير بكلمة الله اصبح وقتا ضائعا ؟؟

اينك يا سيدي المسيح ليتك كنت معنا لتقرأ هذا الكلام 

اصبح الناس يملون بالتبشير بكلمتك !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا عيني خايف عالتبشير و الكرازه اوي

احنا مش مالين من التبشير بكلمه الرب

احنا مالين من مضيعي الوقت

لا حول الله كلامك مشتت جدا 

فهمنا بقي هتكمل ولالا كما قال الاخ روك

سلام*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أبريل 2010)

> *مش  حضرتك بتساعد في البحث عن مفقودين ؟؟*



لا ، من قال هذا ؟



> *ومستغرب  ان انسان عادي زيي متغيب ومفقود ؟؟*



مين قال انه مستغرب ؟



> *طب  انا اعطيتك موقف على الرب حينما كان مفقود ويبحثون عليه*



الرب مفقود ؟



> *ممكن  تساعد وتشوف كان فين في مدة غيابه ؟؟*



وليه يدور وهو الأمر انتهى منذ 200 عام  وايضا عرفوا مكانه ؟



> *لاني  لم اعد اعرف معيار الحكم عندكم عن الاستهزاء من عدمه*


بالتأكيد فالمسيح يقول

الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين الههم بطنهم و مجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الارضيات 
(في  3 :  19)



> *لا  متقلقش*
> *انا  اكلمت من خلال قول القديس أثاناسيوس الرسولي *
> *الا  اذا كان هو الآخر مسلم ومكونتش عارف !!!*



خطأ انت وعضت التفسير ولم تضع ما تريده من التفسير 
فماذا الذى يضايقك فى التفسير ؟



> *صدقني انا زيك *
> *بسال  زيك تمام*



لا للأسف انت لم تسأل بل انا فأين الإجابة ؟

مش انا قلت لك ماتردش علىّ بعد كدة ؟



> *واحد قالي اني مكلمش في عصمة الكتاب المقدس*
> *والثاني  قالي لا انا لازم اكلم في عصمة الكتاب المقدس*
> 
> *فصدقني  انا بسال زيك تمام *



هل اعتبره تشتيت ؟



> *لا *
> *هو  عشان الناس ابتدت تشوف بعين واحدة مش اكتر *
> *وده مش  ذنبي يعني*



أكيد هو ذنبك لأنك تقول ما لم يحدث 

بتمل ازاى من غيابك ؟




> *لان الواح لو شاف بالعين التانية *
> *كان  شاف انه يوم ما تغيب المحاور المسيحي*
> *المحاور  المسلم مكتبش اي كلم *
> *و لم  اقل في لحظة انني مللت *



ادينا فاتحين اهووو 
المحاور المسيحى لم يتغيب كثيرا ولم يتغيب طويلا

وانت طلبت الإستكمال
وعلى العكس فأنك تعلق هنا اكثر مما تكتب هناك

وكيف تملل من مرة واحدة ؟




> *حفظ ايه ؟؟*
> 
> *حفظ  الوحي صح ولا غلط ؟؟*
> 
> ...


واهرباه
اين ردك ؟



> *اعتبرها من النقد النصي الذي ذهر بعد الفين سنة برضه !!!*


اية علاقة الجملة دى بكلماتى ؟؟
اعتبرها ازاى وهو فعل ماضِ ؟؟؟


فين ردك ؟؟؟؟؟

ونقد نصي اية دة اللى ظهر بعد 200 سنة ؟ هو سكريفنر كان سنة كام ؟؟

ولا انت بتقول انه ظهر لك من الفين سنة ؟




> *مش  النقد النصي برضه جيه بعد الفين شنة عشان تساعد في العثور عن النصوص  المفقودة ؟؟؟*



يمكن ؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كل شئ جايز انه الإعجاز ، اين الزغلول ؟؟



> *ولا هم  كمان ناس غريبة ؟؟*



لا ، انت بس وسأظل اسألك




> *هو لي  بيدور وبيفتش و بيبحث رجع انسان غريب اليومين دوول ؟؟*



مين قال كدة ؟؟
انسى التشتيت يا خوليوا 
لما تكون بترد علىّ انسى التشتيت !

ويبقى سؤالى عالقا لك

*لا هو مش شاطر هو بس  عايز الناس تدور عليك

يقدم مساعدة فى موقف تم من 2000 عام تقريباً !!!

أصبحت غريبا يا خوليو !!!!*




> *طب الحمد لله انك بتقول كده*
> *عشان  واحد قالي ان محدش حذفلك كلمة !!!*


يعنى انت اعترفت انك أخطأت واتحذف لك 
يبقى بعد كدة ماتقولش " حاشا " إلا لما انا ما اكونش موجود فى المنتدى!!!!!

مين اللى قال لك انك لم يحذف لك كلمة ؟؟
وفين الإثبات انك اتحذف لك كلمة ؟




> *بس  يعني ايه وجود مشاركات محذوفة ؟؟*



يعنى نظافة الحوار من البذاءة



> *ده  دليل على ايه يعني ؟؟*



دة دليل على : 
أولا : أخطأت وتم حذف كلمة لك وبالتالى فالعضوة " تروث " على صدق في كلامها 
ثانيا : انك كذبت حينما انكرت !



> *تستحق التصفيق صراحة على هذه المراوغة*



وتستحق انت اكثر على ظهورك بهذا المظهر الهارب




> *على  فكرة *


على فكرة .... أحسن من على سهوة .... هاهاهاها​


> *انت  دخلت الرابط لي انا حطيته ؟؟*


أدخله ليه ؟

لم اكن فى المنتدى وشاهدتك وإلا .....



> *ادخله يمكن يبقالك وقت تدخل لتغيير هذه المشاركة !!!*



تغيير ؟؟
انا اغير ؟

ولماذا لا تضع لى هنا المشاركة التى سوف اغيرها !!



> *و ما  لم يقله على نفسه لا اسمح لنفسي بالاستنتاج فيه*



*متأكد ؟؟؟*



> *الاجابة  دي فيها شيء غلط ؟؟*



اه وهاتعرف لما تجاوب على السؤال اللى فوق



> *الرب  ليس دائما هو الله*



الرب ليس هو الله !!

يجوز



> *أصبح  الشخص الذي يحضر استدلالات و شواهد وصور من مراجع وكتب اصبح مفلسا*



للأسف نعم وله صفة أخرى لا اقل بها الآن !!



> *يا زمن  العجايب والغرايب !!!*



*يا زمن  العجايب والغرايب والأعجاز!!!*
قلت لكم
اين الزغلول ؟

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

> لا و كمان كاتب في الموضوع
> " و حتى لا يقال أن خوليو يستهزء و قليل أدب "
> انت معتبر نفسك إله بتتكلم عن نفسك بصيغة الغيب ....
> ما هذا الغرور ؟!!


 
اه ايه دا



*



أصبح الشخص الذي يحضر استدلالات و شواهد وصور من مراجع وكتب اصبح مفلسا
يا زمن العجايب والغرايب !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مش بقول علي اسلوب حوارك بقول علي تهربك*

*ثم اين المراجع و الصور دي*



*



ليه عمالين تحذفوا كلام كده من غير مراعاة ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*علي فكره لما بيتحذف بيبان*

*مش سر يعني لما بيحذف لي بعرف*

*بدل ما انتا تناظر فينا هنا روح ناظر هناك*

*انت فعلا بتكتب هنا كتير اوي و محدش اتهرب روك عارض يكمل حواره و جاهز و انت كل شويه تماطل و تمط و تتهرب و لما ترد علينا بتتهكم و عامل روحك اله كما قال صوت الرب*

*غريبه اوي*

*محدش اصلا اتطاول عليك و اتحدي*

*الا اذا كان الكلام عن جنابك بشكل عام امام الناس اساءه*

*انا اقترح بعد اذنكم قفل الحوار هنا و انهاء الخلاصه هناك من جانب روك و يا دار ما دخلك شر*

*و الراي اخيرا للاداره*

*سلام*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> *كتاب الخلاص في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
> *44- إيمان الكنيسة*
> 
> 
> ...


 

اه المداخله دي لفتت نظري اوي اوي



> لتكن اجابتكم من إيمان الكنيسة:
> 
> إن سئلتم سؤالاً عقيدياً، فلا تجيبوا مطلقاً معتمدين على فكركم الخاص أو فهمكم الخاص. فقد قال الكتاب (على فهمك لا تعتمد) (أم 3: 5).
> أنت ابن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، جاوب إذن بإيمان الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية. إيمانها كما يظهر فى كتبها الكنسية المعترف بها، وكما يظهر في أقوال آبائها، وفى قوانينها وتقاليدها.
> وسأنتظر الآن إلى كتابين هامين من كتب الكنيسة هما الخولاجى المقدس والأجبية، وأرى ماذا يعلماننا في موضوعنا هذا..


 
*ايه علاقه ال prayer books  بتاعت الكنيسه المصريه بمصادر و عصمه الكتاب المقدس *

*ايه علاقه الخولاجي و دا كتاب قداسات و صلوات و ايه علاقه الاجبيه و دي صلوات بعصمه الكتاب المقدس*

*و ايه علاقه ان يكون الشخص من الكنيسه المصريه او سواها كي يحاورك في الكتاب المقدس و مصادره و عصمته*

*افرض مثلا يعني مثلا انا مش ارثوذوكسيه*

*يبقي لا يصح الحوار معي في مصادر و عصمه الكتاب المقدس*

*الكتاب المقدس واحد لنا جميعا*

*طلبك غريب اوي *

*هوا احنا بنتحاور في الاسرار السبع مثلا عشان يبقي من ايمان الكنيسه المصريه ولا ايه*

*الكتاب المقدس و علومه لكل المذاهب الاربع *

*لا اعتقد انه الكاثوليك انجيل و الارثوذوكس انجيل *

*مش فاهمه والله*

*قال ايه الخولاجي و الاجبيه*

*اعرف معناهم الاول*

*ايه علاقه الخلاص في المفهوم الارثوذوكسي ولا المذهب الارثوذوكسي ككل في حوار حول الكتاب المقدس*

*السؤال دا شغلني جدا الصراحه*

*سلام*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*



اينك يا سيدي المسيح ليتك كنت معنا لتقرأ هذا الكلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موجود معانا دلوقت

ان اجتمع اثنان باسمه فهو ثالثهم

سلام*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أبريل 2010)

kholio5 قال:


> [/size]
> 
> *مش حضرتك بتساعد في البحث عن مفقودين ؟؟*
> *ومستغرب ان انسان عادي زيي متغيب ومفقود ؟؟*
> ...


*
يا حبيبي ... يا صديقي ... يا أخي ...
لا تكتب مثل هذا الكلام هنا لأنه يبين جهلك
بالمسيحية و هذا ليس في صالحك
تقول أن الرب كان مفقود و الناس كانت تبحث عنه ؟!!!!!!!!!!
هل عندما تقرأ الإنجيل تفكر بهذه الطريقة ؟!!!!!!!!!!
غريب أمرك فعلا 
لا والأحلى إنك كاتبلي "يا ترى الرسالة حتوصل "
ما وصلني هو جهلك التام في فهم الناسوت واللاهوت
حيث انك تخلط بينهما و تنسب للرب ما يجب أن تنسبه للناسوت
*


----------



## antonius (14 أبريل 2010)

القول بعصمة النسخ...يقتضي القول بعصمة الناسخ!! وهذا محال! 
كلام باهت!! 
لو اتيت الان واخذت انا انجيل متى وخطيته كتابة...وضفت عليه وحذفت كما شئت....فهل ذلك ممكن ام محال؟ نكرر الامر مع القران الذي عندك هو معصوم الحرف! ستجد ذات الشيء!
اقدر ان اجعل نسخة محرفة عن اي كتاب في العالم!!! فعصمة نسخة هو كلام يرفضه العقل والنقل والمنطق البسيط!!! لا تحتاج علم ودليل! هذه من البديهيات!
......
"كلام المسيح" هو البشارة...هو الانجيل...هو الرسالة!!! 
الحروف تُستعمل...ليس معناها ان الحرف معصوم!!!...نعم كلام واعمال المسيح عظيمة...ولكنها لم تُسجل كلها وهذا صرح به الكتاب المقدس!! فما رايك بتلك الحروف التي استعملها المسيح؟!! ام هو الاستشهاد لمجرد الاستشهاد؟
كلامك كله مُرسل!!! اصلاً حتى الان احاول ان افهم عما تريد الحوار ولم اجده! 
حتى الكتب لا تعرفون قرائتها!!! هذا على افتراض انك قرأت ولم تنسخها من مكان جاهزة!!
كل الكلام يصب في اللامكان!! خوليو...ما الذي تريد اثباته؟ ان الحرف معصوم؟ حقاً؟ برأيك لو كان هذا رأي اي واحد فما فائدة النقد النصي؟ ولماذا نترجم الانجيل لغاتا وترجمات عديدة؟؟؟ 
...
يعني كلام لا يصدر عن رجل دارس للامر او حتى مفكر فيه ولو قليلاً!! جاي تناظر في ايه يا خوليو؟ قلي انا بجد بحاول افهم!!!
...
عموماً...كنت أتأمل ان ارى حوارا مفيداً....حتى الان...لم ارى شيئاً مفيداً...ولا قولاً يستحق الرد حتى! يعني كلامك رائع ان تلقيه في محاضرة على البالتوك في غرفة اسلامية او في منتدى اسلامي لا يعرفون معنى علم كتابي!! ولكن تأتي تلقيه هنا...!!!!! لا ينفع...!! 
...
ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك او اطلت.....سلام...والموفقية لكلا المتحاورين...املاً في ان نرى كلاما مفيداً بعد طول انتظار ..


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2010)

antonius قال:


> القول بعصمة النسخ...يقتضي القول بعصمة الناسخ!! وهذا محال!


 
هذا ما ناديت به من اول مداخلة لي، لكن لم ارى سوى تكرار و شخصنة و طلب للأدلة.
لا أعرف كيف يطلب شخص أدلة لشئ وهي موجود في نفس الكتاب الذييستشهد منه.

لاحظ ان هذه النقطة وحدها كفيلة بأن تحطم نظرية الاخ المعترض، فهو يحاول مقارنة الكتاب المقدس بمصادره و هو يحاول ان يثبت ان الوحي حرفي إملائي ليكون اي خطأ في نسخة هو تحريف.. لكن هذا الفكر ليس فكرنا و ليس فكر الكتاب المقدس!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2010)

آدي البضية ... وآدي اللى اللى سلقها ... وآدي اللى حمرها ... وآدي اللى قشرها ... وآدي اللى آكلها دغي دغي دغي دغي

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل !!!


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2010)

*ياجماعة طالما هو مش قادر يفرق بين الوحى وعصمة النسخ انزلوا بالمستوى شوية فى الكلام يمكن يفهم معلش 
هقوله بطريقة طفولية شوية 
انا كتبت كتاب وهذا الكتاب مدون فيه فكرى الخاص واضمن ان ما كتبته لم يحدث فيه اى خطا اثناء كتابته 
هذا الكتاب تم نسخه بواسطة اناس تم الطلب منهم القيام بهذة الوظيفة هل المطلوب منهم ان لا يقعوا فى اى خطا اثناء عملية النسخ طبيعى وبديهى ان يحدث اخطاء فى النسخ وجربها انت بنفسك وهات كتاب 100 صفحة واكتبه وبعد لما تنتهى منه عيد قراءاته تانى ولو حتى انت فى منتهى الدقة سيادتك هتلاقى هناك اخطاء فى النسخ معنى ذلك ان الخطا موجود فى الاصل الذى قام الكاتب بكتابته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا انت ناقل ربع صفحة من كتاب بيتكلم عن حاجة لاعلاقة لها بالموضوع ومتفقين معاها ولا عايز تقول انت سيادتك دارس وبتقرا اقرا بس شوفلك حاجة فى الموضوع تنقلها
بتفكرنى بالتلميذ الفاشل اللى بيقرا سؤال ولما يفشل فى اجابته يقولك املا خانة الاجابة باى رد والسلام ولما المصحح بيقرا كلامه اللى ملوش علاقة بالسؤال من اساسه سياخذ عنه فكره انه فاشل فى الاجابة ربنا يهديك وتنجز شوية علشان كدا الحكاية بقت مملة ودخلت فى نطاق الجهل 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أبريل 2010)

*لا هو بقي الاخ مفترض انه البشر روبوتات و معصومين*

*عارفين ايه المشكله في الاخ دا عشان يفهم*

*انه فاهم انه الوحي انه ينزل حاجه كدا شبه الملاك(الشيطان ممكن يغير شكله لملاك لانه كان ملاك)*

*و الملاك دا بيسلم اوراق للنبي او يعد يمليه *

*و النبي يكتب *

*يعني لا يستطيع الله ان يوحي ما يريد لعقل الانسان لانه عاجز عن الاتصال به لا لازم ملاك ههههههه*

*تفكير غنوصي دا ولا ايه يا بشر*

*هل الله عاجز عن الاتصال بالانسان و لازم واسطه زي افلاطون*

*حاجه غريبه اوي*

*و بعدين حتي الكتب المطبوعه فيها اخطاء برضه و حتي لما بنكتب كومبيوتر برضه في اخطاء*

*الاخ بقي شايف انه لازم ربنا يعصم كل بني ادم بيكتب الكتاب المقدس*

*يا لهوي لو كل النسخه دول و الكتاب دول حتي في عصرنا الحالي معصومين تماما يبقوا علي كدا ملائكه بقي *

*نصيحه و رجاء محبه للاداره*

*خلاص قفلوا علي الحوار دا و طنشوا لان واضح ان الاخ بيتهرب رسمي*

*و انا اصلا قريت مداخلاته في الحوار الثنائي*


*عباره عن اقتطاع اجزاء من كتب لمؤلفين مسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟؟ و تلميحات و ميل للعصبيه و الخناق*

*ولا حقائق جديده فيه*

*فقط*

*اقتطاع اجزاء كتب و اقتطاع ايات من سياقها و خلاص*

*و داخل بيرد علينا بمنتهي الغطرسه و التحدي و السخريه*

*طب الاداره سايباه ليه*

*طنشوه خالص ارجوكم مش تهربا منا لان الاخ اخريستوس انستي مش هرب دا مل و ساب الحوار و قرف*

*و عرض حبيب يسوع اكماله و انا واثقه من قدرته و جاء ماي روك يكمله*

*ماذا يبقي بعد*

*نجيب مين يكمله*

*اقترح بقي قفل الحوار التافهه السخيف دا الغير مبني علي اي اسس علميه سوي السخريه من كتب الغير*

*و العصمه عنده هي الحفظ في الصدور علي اعتبار انه صدور المسلمين معصومه ههههههههههههههههه*

*صدور المسلمين كلهم معصومه ولا ايه ساعه الحفظ*

*من امتي الحفظ و التواتر الشفوي وسيله علميه لحفظ الشئ*

*لماذا هذا الاحتقار للتدوين و المخطوطات*

*طبعا ما هي دي امه ما انا بقارئ*

*امه تحتقر التدوين و الكتابه التي حفظت لنا كل شئ*

*



انا كتبت كتاب وهذا الكتاب مدون فيه فكرى الخاص واضمن ان ما كتبته لم يحدث فيه اى خطا اثناء كتابته 
هذا الكتاب تم نسخه بواسطة اناس تم الطلب منهم القيام بهذة الوظيفة هل المطلوب منهم ان لا يقعوا فى اى خطا اثناء عملية النسخ طبيعى وبديهى ان يحدث اخطاء فى النسخ وجربها انت بنفسك وهات كتاب 100 صفحة واكتبه وبعد لما تنتهى منه عيد قراءاته تانى ولو حتى انت فى منتهى الدقة سيادتك هتلاقى هناك اخطاء فى النسخ معنى ذلك ان الخطا موجود فى الاصل الذى قام الكاتب بكتابته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا هو بقي معتبر انه النسخه لازم يكونوا معصومين و هابط عليهم وحي هههههه

يا عالم يا هو سيبكم من البتاع الي عمال يسخر مننا كل الصفحات دي احنا اديناه حجم فوق حجمه للاسف

و لكم الامر اولا و اخيرا*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2010)

*وضاع الامل يا ولدى شوية من التركيز يا اخوة الحوار اصبح ممل واول مرة اشوف موضوع ملوش علاقة بالموضوع *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

انا من رأي ان اشرف لمحاور عظيم زى روك انه ينسحب من هذا الهرج والمرج 
يكون افضل


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2010)

*يعنى مهو ليدخل فى الموضوع لكفاية الواحد دماخه صدعت وياريته بفايدة على رائ المثل طور يقولك احلبوه يا ابنى الموضوع عن عصمة النسخ يقولك ويقول الكتاب الفلانى طيب ماحنا متفقين ايه دخله بالموضوع مليش دعوة هما قالولى كدا واحسرتاه على العقول*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أبريل 2010)

*ما تحاوروا انت يا مولكا عشان يبقي حوار صاروخ*

*مش انت محاور *

*خش له بقي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ما تحاوروا انت يا مولكا عشان يبقي حوار صاروخ*
> 
> *مش انت محاور *
> 
> *خش له بقي*




لا انا خايف منه
دة عملاق فى كل شئ
والمصيبة ان عنده فى منتداه بيقول انه نفسه فى مسيحي يكمل حوار معاه للآخر
ودلوقتى بس انا عرفت ليه انت ماحدش بيكمل معاك للأخر !!
عارف ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟

اصل عمر الإنسان الطبيعى المتوسط حوالى 60 عام وبالشكل دة هايعوز عمرين عشان يفهمك اساسا الموضوع وبعد كدة ندخلفى الموضوع !!!

خوليو معلق المناظرة عشان اسمه فقط يزيد !!!!!

بس انا ما اقدرش عليه دا بيتكلم بالماراجع والمستندات !!!!
اه يا نفوخى

بقول لك اية يا خوليو
اعرب الجملة دى !

الحب طاظا طاظا والماء آخر لذاذا وانت والنبى محاور آخر لذاذا
ودى كمان
الحب سلطح ملطح والشوق ولّى وفسح والأكل وقع واتوسخ والعمر اتمسرح بح بح بح بح بح بح

الله يخرب بيت دة حوااااااااااااااااااااار
اللهم صبرنا آمين

بيشتغل مهندس مدني فين دة ؟
مش عارف انا
بتبنى المغرب كلها ولا اية ؟؟؟

تروث : ماتحرجينيش اكتر من كدة انا بخاف منه جدا بلاش احراج


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2010)

*من شهر 11 بقالنا 5 شهور واكتر من 8 صفحات ولسه مش عارف هيتكلم فى ايه؟؟؟؟؟ياراجل متركز فى الموضوع انت عايز تتكلم فى الوحى ولا النسخ دماخنا صدعت *


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2010)

عادةً المستعمين و المعلقين في الحوار يطالبون التركيز في نقطة مُعينة او شرح جزء مُعين أكثر، لكن الاغلبية ها ملت من الحوار و اصبحت تطالب بإنهائه. بصراحة لا الوم احد فانا ايضاً مللت من هذه الفتور في المتابعة و المعلومات.
أصبحت احاول تبسيط المعلومة بدل من ذكر ثوابت و السير في لُب الموضوع.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أبريل 2010)

> تروث : ماتحرجينيش اكتر من كدة انا بخاف منه جدا بلاش احراج


 
هههههههه الاستاذ خوليو ميتزيجر يفخر بانجازاته




> بصراحة لا الوم احد فانا ايضاً مللت من هذه الفتور في المتابعة و المعلومات.


 
هو دا فتور دي مهزله 




> أصبحت احاول تبسيط المعلومة بدل من ذكر ثوابت و السير في لُب الموضوع.


 
دا لو حد في ابتدائي كان فهم يا عالم انا مبقاليش وقت طويل جدا بقري في المسيحيه حوالي سنتين بشكل متقطع و فههههههمت





> بيشتغل مهندس مدني فين دة ؟
> مش عارف انا
> بتبنى المغرب كلها ولا اية ؟؟؟


 
هوا بيعيد بناء الدوله من جديد

يا رجاله قولولي هوا بيكتب في منتدي ايه عشان ندخل نقري انتصاره المظفر 

اقترح تقفلوا الموضوع عشن تبقي هزيمه رسمي بقي

تهرب اه تهرب و ان كان يعجب


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (30 أبريل 2010)

*هل يمكن للاخ خوليو عدم الضحك على الناس والحوار بشكل جدي*
*غير معقول ان يغيب لفترة طويلة ويرجع في حجج وهمية لا يقبل بها طفل*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2010)

قولت سيبكوا منه بقييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2010)

تم غلق الحوار   #*76*
بسبب التغيب لاكثر من 20 يوم دون التواجد او طلب التمديد..


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (3 مايو 2010)

*كالعاده اختفاء في ضروف غامضه *​


----------



## tawfik jesus (3 مايو 2010)

والمناظرة الجديدة مع مين  ؟


----------



## PULOS (7 مايو 2010)

*سلام رب المجد يسوع *

*دام صليبك عاليا أخي ماي روك *

*اسمح لي ان أبدأ بقول معلمنا بطرس *

*رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 2: 12*​
*أَمَّا هؤُلاَءِ فَكَحَيَوَانَاتٍ  غَيْرِ نَاطِقَةٍ، طَبِيعِيَّةٍ، مَوْلُودَةٍ  لِلصَّيْدِ وَالْهَلاَكِ، يَفْتَرُونَ  عَلَى مَا يَجْهَلُونَ، فَسَيَهْلِكُونَ فِي فَسَادِهِمْ*​

*الحقيقة المرة التي يجهلها الجميع أن هؤلاء البشر هنا فقط للتدليس*​

*طبعا هذه هي الأخلاق التي تعلموها من رسولهم *​

*اقرأؤوا معي الفتوى التالية*​

 *رقـم الفتوى : 20030*​
* عنوان الفتوى : حال المسلم في اقتناء كتب  الديانات  الأخرى*​
* تاريخ الفتوى : 15 جمادي الأولى  1423 /  25-07-2002*​
 *السؤال : هل يجوز  اقتناء كتب  الديانات الأخرى؟ مثل (كتاب مورمون) (شهادة ثانية ليسوع  المسيح) (للنصارى) في  المنزل ذلك لأنه جلبه أحد النصارى إلينا علما بأن  فيه ذكر لفظ (الله) وهل يجب علي  إحراقه؟*​
 *الفتوى :*​
 *الحمد لله والصلاة  والسلام على رسول الله  وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*​
* فإن المسلم الذي يقتني كتب الديانات الأخرى لا يخلو من  ثلاثة أحوال:*​
* أولاً: أن يكون متخصصاً يريد الاطلاع عليها، وتفنيد ما فيها من  الباطل،  فهذا فرض كفاية، فمن قدر على القيام بذلك قام به وجزاه الله خيراً، كما كان   علماء السلف، وكان ابن حزم وابن تيمية يعلمون من كتب النصارى واليهود  أكثر مما يعلم  أهلها.*​
* ثانياً: أن يكون لمجرد الاطلاع، فهذا يكره لصاحبه إذا لم يخش عليه من ذلك   تشويش على عقيدته، فإذا خشي ذلك حرم عليه اقتناؤها، والنظر فيها سداً  للذريعة،  وخشية من وقوع الفساد. وفي المسند والبزار عن جابر رضي الله عنه  أن عمر أخذ صحيفة  من يهودي، وجاء بها إلى مجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وبدأ يقرأ منها، فتغير وجه  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له رجل من  الأنصار: ويحك يا ابن الخطاب أما تنظر  إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال  له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: “أمتهوكون فيها  يا ابن الخطاب، والله لقد  جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية ولو كان أخي موسى حياً ما وسعه إلا  اتباعي”. وقال  ابن حجر: إن النهي محمول على الكراهة والتنزيه، لأن النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم قال: “وحدثوا عن بني إسرائيل، ولا حرج” وغضبه على عمر كغضبه على معاذ  حين  طول بالناس في الصلاة، وذلك لمنزلتهما، وعلوّ مقامهما في الدين.*​
* ثالثاً: عامة  المسلمين الذين لا ثقافة لهم، فهؤلاء لا  يجوز لهم  اقتناء كتب الديانات الأخرى، لعدم الفائدة لهم، وللخوف من التشويش عليهم، وانظر الفتوى رقم: 14742   لمزيد من الفائدة.*​
* والحاصل أن على السائل الكريم أن  يحرق هذه الكتب  صيانة لأهل بيته، وصيانة لاسم الله  الموجود فيها.*​
​
​
​
​
​
 *المصدر: http://www.islam.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=20030&Option=FatwaId&x=45&   y=17*​

*لو لاحظت ما هو موجود أولا لعرفت أن خوليو فقط للتدليس كي ينصر ربه بالكذب*​

*شكرا لك أخي الحبيب ماي روك على كشف التدليس في بداية المشوار مما دل على أنه غير قادر على مواجهة الحجة بالحجة*​

*لقد قص و بزق و لصق ما حتاجه حتى ينصر ربه بالكذب لكن قوة المسيح دوما معنا*​

*الرب يبارك تعبك أخي الحبيب*​​
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مايو 2010)

فقط أنا في شيء شدني جداً وهو هذه الجملة :



> *كما كان   علماء السلف، وكان ابن حزم وابن تيمية يعلمون من  كتب النصارى واليهود  أكثر مما يعلم  أهلها.*




بقى ابن حزم وابن تيمية بيعرف في كتبنا أكثر منا ؟؟

لم ارى أى من كان ضمن المسلمين بداية من اله الإسلام نفسه الى اصغر مسلم علما 
يعرف شئ في المسيحية​


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2010)

الأخ العزيز the boss
صدقني لم اكن منافساً في حواري معه، بل اخذته بكل بساطة لاعطيه المعلومة الصحيحة التي ان فهمها فهي كفيلة ان تشرح له الموضوع بكل وضوح. فلم اتحداه و لم اضعه في مواقف صعبة، بل اخذت الموضوع كأنه سائل يريد التعمل و ليس كمحاور يريد التنافس.

لكن من الصعب ان يفهموا الحقائق و هم بهذا التفكير و بهذا القدر من المعلومات، فما عندهم انصاف معلومات و انصاف اوراق من كُتب..
يصعب علي الشخص الذي لا يعرف معنى العصمة و معنى الوحي.. مسكين في نظري هو، صدقني..


----------



## PULOS (8 مايو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> فقط أنا في شيء شدني جداً وهو هذه الجملة :





molka molkan قال:


> بقى ابن حزم وابن تيمية بيعرف في كتبنا أكثر منا ؟؟
> 
> لم ارى أى من كان ضمن المسلمين بداية من اله الإسلام نفسه الى اصغر مسلم علما
> يعرف شئ في المسيحية
> ​




*أخي الغالي مولكا مولكان كلامك صحيح *

*لكن لم اتطرق إلى هذا الشيء بقدر تطرقي إلى الأساس*



> *أن يكون متخصصاً يريد الاطلاع  عليها، وتفنيد ما فيها من  الباطل،  فهذا فرض كفاية، فمن قدر على القيام  بذلك قام به وجزاه الله خيراً*



*مما يبين أننا لا نحاور بشرا بل عبارة عن مدلسين*

*أخي الغالي هؤلاء لا يريدون الحوار إنما يريدون التطبيل و هذا ما لمسته من حواراتي معهم *

*حتى أنك اخي الحبيب لو لاحظت أنهم تارة يستشهدون بالقرآن لينكروا السنة و تارة يضربون بالقرآن باستشهادهم بالسنة*

*أكثر ما يثير الضحك عندي عندما ناقشت موضوع زواج زينب بنت جحش مع أحدهم حتى أنه ضرب بكل تفاسيره عرض الحائط فقدمت له أحاديث صحيحة أنكرها أيضا *

*على قولة أبونا زكريا طالما كتبهم التي يقرأها كلها تدليس لماذا لا يحرقوها بل يحتفظوا بها *

*فعلا كلام أبونا زكريا واقعي بصورة قوية*

*سلام المسيح معك أخي الحبيب*


​


----------



## PULOS (8 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأخ العزيز the boss
> صدقني لم اكن منافساً في حواري معه، بل اخذته بكل بساطة لاعطيه المعلومة الصحيحة التي ان فهمها فهي كفيلة ان تشرح له الموضوع بكل وضوح. فلم اتحداه و لم اضعه في مواقف صعبة، بل اخذت الموضوع كأنه سائل يريد التعمل و ليس كمحاور يريد التنافس.
> 
> لكن من الصعب ان يفهموا الحقائق و هم بهذا التفكير و بهذا القدر من المعلومات، فما عندهم انصاف معلومات و انصاف اوراق من كُتب..
> يصعب علي الشخص الذي لا يعرف معنى العصمة و معنى الوحي.. مسكين في نظري هو، صدقني..



*سلام المسيح أخي الغالي ماي روك*

*أخي فقط لو سمحت أن أعطيك رأيي في كلامك و اسمح لي ان أعدله قليلا حتى يتلاءم اكثر مع هؤلاء*

*لكن من الصعب ان يفهموا الحقائق طالما هم يتبعون رسولا حلل لهم الكذب  و  هم بهذا التدليس*

*سلام المسيح معك أخي الغالي ماي روك*​


----------

